# [BERYL/COMPIZ/AIGLX/XGL] Thread ouvert (screenshot)...

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

Je ne rigole plus aujoud'hui , Xgl à fonctionné une journée   :Twisted Evil:  .

j'ai cette erreur , nvidia geforce FX5700:

```

crazy_gentoo faya #

 Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv

dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/xgl/libglcore.so: undefined symbol: _swrast_BlitFramebuffer

Fatal server error:

No GLX modules loaded

dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/xgl/libglcore.so: undefined symbol: _swrast_BlitFramebuffer

FatalError re-entered, aborting

No GLX modules loaded

Abandon

```

j'ai tout réinstallé en virant l'overlay , re-émergé nvidia-glx...J'ai chercher sur le forum et J'ai regardé les troubleshooting du wiki xgl mais aucun ne parlait de celui là...

Vu que j'arrive pas à m'en tirer en ayant quand même pas mal cherché , je fait appel  à vous !!!!

Merci,

                                                                         @ bientôt.

----------

## sireyessire

juste une remarque sur ton titre, 

tu voulais vraiement dire quelque chose qui se rapproche de ça?   *Quote:*   

> I want to shout this trouble => Je veux crier cet ennui!

  c'est google qui me l'a traduit mais j'avoue que ton titre me laisse un peu perplexe...

tu risques de pas avoir grand monde qui vienne lire à cause de ça

----------

## man in the hill

salut ,

Merci de cette remarque j'ai mal écri le mot shoot , je veux virer ce problème...

sinon je vais mettre le titre en fr..

Merci encore pour cette remarque judicieuse...

                                                                          @ +

----------

## sireyessire

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> salut ,
> 
> Merci de cette remarque j'ai mal écri le mot shoot , je veux virer ce problème...
> 
> sinon je vais mettre le titre en fr..
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

sinon je suppose que tu as refais le 

```
eselect opengl nvidia
```

 pour vérifier que tout était en place.

tu as fait un revdep-rebuild pour voir si une bibliothèque était pas cassé?

----------

## anigel

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> sinon je vais mettre le titre en fr..

 

Pas une mauvaise idée en effet  :Wink:  !

----------

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

J'ai la poisse , je viens d'installer xgl sur mon portable ave une carte ati XPRESS 200M (PCIE) :

et j'ai le même problème :

```
faya@gentoo-in-the-mov ~ $

 Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer &

[1] 6390

dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/xgl/libglcore.so: undefined symbol: _swrast_BlitFramebuffer

Fatal server error:

No GLX modules loaded

dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/xgl/libglcore.so: undefined symbol: _swrast_BlitFramebuffer

FatalError re-entered, aborting

No GLX modules loaded
```

Là c'est vraiment pénible et franchement je ne vois pas la solution !!!! 

Effectivement j'avais qques bibliothèques qui touchait (openoffice, xterm, libqicktime, t1lb, transcode) casser mais je ne pense pas que cela vient de là !!!!

je fait tjrs :

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11

eselect  opengl  set  nvidia

```

Merci de m'aider me tirer de cette galère.

                                                      @ +

----------

## truz

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai la poisse , je viens d'installer xgl sur mon portable ave une carte ati XPRESS 200M (PCIE) :
> 
> et j'ai le même problème :
> ...

 

/usr/lib64 c'est pas pour le 64bits ? et sur un portable ? (remarque peut-être idiote je ne connais pas le monde du 64bits...)

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Ma tour (AMD Athlon64 3200+)  et mon portable (AMD Sempron64  3200+)  sont tous les deux du 64bit...

Sinon j'essais d'installer à partir de l'overlay de coffeebuzz...

on verra bien...

                                                                        @ +

----------

## man in the hill

Tout ça est vraiment expérimental...

Bon j'ai fait qques progrès: 

-1- Sur mon portable AMD Sempron64 bit carte ati  j'ai réussi à lancer xgl avec l'overlay de coffeebuzz  mais mon bureau c'est du flan....c'est vraiment pas fonctionnel et tous les tribulations sont observées avec les cartes ati   :Twisted Evil:  .

-2- Sur ma tour AMD Athlon64  carte nvidia avec l'overlay de coffeebuzz , impossible d'installer compiz (j'ai mis le compiz de hanno , cela bloque aussi) :

```
crazy_gentoo local #

 emerge  compiz

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-wm/compiz-0.0.5_alpha20060301 to /

>>> checksums files   ;-) compiz-0.0.5_alpha20060301.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-compiz-0.0.5_alpha20060301

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module app/compiz into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@anoncvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xorg" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.freedesktop.org:2401/cvs/xorg

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xorg" update -dP compiz

P compiz/plugins/cube.c

```

 allez savoir pourquoi ça passe sur mon portable et pas ma tour   :Rolling Eyes:  , Hanno a fait une upgrade de mesa et xgl  mais ce dernier plante lors  de Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1 et hop plantage...

Donc je vais attendre qques jours pour me relancer  ds cette aventure...

                                                                                  @ +

----------

## Marsu

si tu as une ati, c'est pas eselect opengl set nvidia, mais eselect opengl set ati

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

-1- Mon portable HP Pavilion zv6100 AMD sempron64 carte graphique ATI

-2- Ma tour (mon ordi de bureau) AMD Athlon64 carte graphique NVIDIA

                                                                       @ +

----------

## marvin rouge

En 64bits, t'as réussi à compiler quelle version de mesa ? (en particulier sur ta tour en nvidia) ?

J'arrive pas à compiler d'autre version que celle de l'arbre portage officiel (Hanno ou CoffeBuzz, toujours la même erreur)

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/GL/internal -I../../../src/mesa/main -I../../../src/mesa/glapi -I../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common `pkg-config --cflags libdrm` -I/usr/X11R6/include -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fPIC -m64 -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DHAVE_ALIAS -DDEFAULT_DRIVER_DIR='"/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/dri"' -DXF86VIDMODE -D_REENTRANT -UIN_DRI_DRIVER -DUSE_X86_64_ASM -std=c99 -ffast-math  -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DHAVE_ALIAS -DDEFAULT_DRIVER_DIR='"/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/dri"' -DXF86VIDMODE -D_REENTRANT -UIN_DRI_DRIVER compsize.c -o compsize.o

compsize.c:44: attention : aucun prototype précédent pour « __glElementsPerGroup »

compsize.c:109: attention : aucun prototype précédent pour « __glBytesPerElement »

compsize.c:151: attention : aucun prototype précédent pour « __glImageSize »

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/GL/internal -I../../../src/mesa/main -I../../../src/mesa/glapi -I../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common `pkg-config --cflags libdrm` -I/usr/X11R6/include -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fPIC -m64 -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DHAVE_ALIAS -DDEFAULT_DRIVER_DIR='"/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/dri"' -DXF86VIDMODE -D_REENTRANT -UIN_DRI_DRIVER -DUSE_X86_64_ASM -std=c99 -ffast-math  -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DHAVE_ALIAS -DDEFAULT_DRIVER_DIR='"/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/dri"' -DXF86VIDMODE -D_REENTRANT -UIN_DRI_DRIVER eval.c -o eval.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/GL/internal -I../../../src/mesa/main -I../../../src/mesa/glapi -I../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common `pkg-config --cflags libdrm` -I/usr/X11R6/include -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fPIC -m64 -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DHAVE_ALIAS -DDEFAULT_DRIVER_DIR='"/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/dri"' -DXF86VIDMODE -D_REENTRANT -UIN_DRI_DRIVER -DUSE_X86_64_ASM -std=c99 -ffast-math  -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DHAVE_ALIAS -DDEFAULT_DRIVER_DIR='"/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/dri"' -DXF86VIDMODE -D_REENTRANT -UIN_DRI_DRIVER glxcmds.c -o glxcmds.o

glxcmds.c:1726: attention : aucun prototype précédent pour « glXSwapIntervalMESA »

glxcmds.c:1758: attention : aucun prototype précédent pour « glXGetSwapIntervalMESA »

glxcmds.c:1788: attention : aucun prototype précédent pour « glXBeginFrameTrackingMESA »

glxcmds.c:1808: attention : aucun prototype précédent pour « glXEndFrameTrackingMESA »

glxcmds.c:1829: attention : aucun prototype précédent pour « glXGetFrameUsageMESA »

glxcmds.c:1857: attention : aucun prototype précédent pour « glXQueryFrameTrackingMESA »

glxcmds.c:2595: attention : aucun prototype précédent pour « glXBindTexImageEXT »

glxcmds.c: In function `glXBindTexImageEXT':

glxcmds.c:2618: erreur: « X_GLXvop_BindTexImageEXT » non déclaré (première utilisation dans cette fonction)

glxcmds.c:2618: erreur: (Chaque identificateur non déclaré est rapporté une seule fois

glxcmds.c:2618: erreur: pour chaque fonction dans laquelle il apparaît.)

glxcmds.c: At top level:

glxcmds.c:2636: attention : aucun prototype précédent pour « glXReleaseTexImageEXT »

glxcmds.c: In function `glXReleaseTexImageEXT':

glxcmds.c:2659: erreur: « X_GLXvop_ReleaseTexImageEXT » non déclaré (première utilisation dans cette fonction)

make[3]: *** [glxcmds.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mesa-6.5.0_alpha20060301/work/Mesa/src/glx/x11'

make[2]: *** [subdirs] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mesa-6.5.0_alpha20060301/work/Mesa/src'

make[1]: *** [default] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mesa-6.5.0_alpha20060301/work/Mesa'

make: *** [linux-dri-x86-64] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/mesa-6.5.0_alpha20060301 failed.

```

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

- Sur ma tour AMD Athlon64 carte graphique  NVIDIA .

```
crazy_gentoo faya #

 emerge -av mesa 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.0_alpha20060301  USE="motif -debug" VIDEO_CARDS="-ati -i810 -mga -none -s3virge -savage -sis -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/xgl-coffee

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

un peu de la suite...

```
Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface... done

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> media-libs/mesa-6.5.0_alpha20060301 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

```

Comme tu as du remarquer j'ai utilisé l'overlay de coffebuzz...mais je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec mesa que cela soit avec l'overlay de coffeebuzz ou hanno...

Mon compiz par contre ne veux pas compiler mais j'avais déjà une version inférieur que j'utilise mais ce n'est pas l'idéal...

Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas une option force pour emerge , il me semble que je ne l'ai pas vu ds le man... 

Maintenant je démarre bien Xgl sur ma tour (je laisse tombé sur le portable pour l'instant , cause résultat trop catatrophique , j'attendais pas plus d'une ati   :Twisted Evil:  )  mais  toutes les  fenêtres (navigateur, etc..)  que j'ouvre viennent se loger  tout en haut  ds l'angle droit de mon bureau et y reste bloquées... et je n'ai plus aucun effet , bien que mon gconf soit bien renseigné avec comme active_plugins    [gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher].

Hier j'en étais à vouloir démarrer,  maintenant je vais essayer de voir pourquoi je n'ai pas d'effet et ce problème de fenêtre...

Tiens moi  informé si cela marche pour toi...

                                                                                    @ +

----------

## man in the hill

salut,

J'ai vu et lu sur le wiki Xgl qu'il y a un script ds l'overlay de coffeebuzz emxgl , apparement sur AMD64 cela peut-être une issue (solution)...Je suis entrain de le tester...

                                                                                  @ +

----------

## marvin rouge

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Maintenant je démarre bien Xgl sur ma tour (je laisse tombé sur le portable pour l'instant , cause résultat trop catatrophique , j'attendais pas plus d'une ati   )  mais  toutes les  fenêtres (navigateur, etc..)  que j'ouvre viennent se loger  tout en haut  ds l'angle droit de mon bureau et y reste bloquées... et je n'ai plus aucun effet , bien que mon gconf soit bien renseigné avec comme active_plugins    [gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher].

 

Pas de messages d'erreurs ? soit en console, soit dans les logs ?

Sinon pour mon problème, je pense que ça vient des bugs 111877 et 109922

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Effectivement ton problème m'a l'air similaire mais tu avais déjà installé xorg-7 ?

De mon côté j'ai galéré avec les overlay de hanno et coffeebuzz , un problème de cvs , je ne sais pas si les serveur avais des tribulations ou pas mais dès que je voulais faire une réinstalle et upgrader mesa ou glitz , bloquage..., je me suis rapatrié sur l'overlay de pijalu qui c'est installé nickel...mais bon j'ai toujours le même problème des fenêtres et zero effets...Ou est ce  que je pourrais trouver les log de certaines apps...comme firefox, Eterm..

J'ai remarqué que depuis que j'ai upgradé un xorg-7,  j'ai qques soucis avec mon terminal Eterm --trans --shade  20 -x --buttonbar 0

--scrollbar 0 qui fontionnait nickel sous xorg-6.8 et  maintenant je suis obligé d'enlever l'option -x et Eterm avec  -x s'ouvre , se loge ds l'angle droit à gauche...sinon les autres apps comme firefox fonctionne normalement...Sous Xgl  en simple utilisateur toutes mes fenêtres se logent ds le coin à gauche et pas moyen de les bouger...Sous root  tout fonctionne sauf les effets... Enfin tout cela est bien prise de tête...et pas de messages ds un term...

                                                                                     @ +

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Il y a des truc trop bizarre sur mon système  et cela fait longtemps que je ne me suis pas fait une petite installe...  :Very Happy:  .

                                                       @ +

----------

## marvin rouge

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Effectivement ton problème m'a l'air similaire mais tu avais déjà installé xorg-7 ?

 

Si, c'est en re-emergeant xorg-server que je me suis rendu compte que les problèmes de headers venaient de eselect, et je me suis rappellé ces 2 bugs. Maintenant, tout compile comme il faut (après avoir patché /usr/share/eselect/modules/opengl.eselect )

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> De mon côté j'ai galéré avec les overlay de hanno et coffeebuzz , un problème de cvs , je ne sais pas si les serveur avais des tribulations ou pas mais dès que je voulais faire une réinstalle et upgrader mesa ou glitz , bloquage..., je me suis rapatrié sur l'overlay de pijalu qui c'est installé nickel...

 

Quelle version tu as de CVS ? Si c'est la 1.12.12-r3, masque la et repasse à la 1.12.12-r2 (voir le thread nvidia/glx ou bien glx dans la section unsupported software, y'a des bloquages avec la dernière version de CVS). Et tupeux conserver l'overlay de CoffeBuzz.

Pour tes problèmes de déco de fenêtre:

- tu utilises quoi comme script pour démarrer xgl + xfce ?

- t'as regardé les threads dans "unsupported software" ? (voir pour ton modèle de carte vidéo ...)

- dans quel ordre t'as mis les modules ?

Y'a pas besoin de ré-installer une Gentoo  :Cool: 

Au pire, tu vires les paquets qui posent problème, et tu re-émerges. C'est un vieux réflexe de windowsien dont il faut se défaire.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour tes problèmes de déco de fenêtre:
> 
> - tu utilises quoi comme script pour démarrer xgl + xfce ?
> ...

 

Merci du rappelle mais j'en avais marre hier et j'étais prêt à le faire , on dit souvent "tomorrow  is another day" et j'ai un autre état d'esprit digne de  gentoo  :Twisted Evil:  ...Bon j'ai retrouvé mes effets (hier ma clé était en lecture seul et même en root je ne pouvais pas la changer..) , après avoir effacer les fichiers de conf de gconf-editor (/etc/gconf...,/root/gconf...,/home/faya/.gconf) et recompilage de control-center gconf  et reinstalle de l'overlay de coffeebuzz , j'ai mes effets mais mes fénêtres sont toujours coincés à l'angle droit gauche...

J'ai masqué cvs-1.12.12-r3 et c'est impéccable...

Je réponds à tes questions :

-1- Mon script xgl + xfce4

```
#!/bin/bash

Xgl :1 -ac -accel xv  -accel glx:pbuffer &

sleep 2

DISPLAY=:1  xfce4-session  &

sleep 3

DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf$

sleep 2

DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator &

sleep 1

DISPLAY=:1 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr &

DISPLAY=:1 xbindkeys &

```

-2- Ds le wiki ma carte Nvidia GeForce FX 5700  est supporté...

-3- ==>Mon gconf<==

                                                       @ bientôt.

----------

## truc

j'étais persuadé de l'avoir vu résolu celui là? :Wink: 

m'enfin il manque la fin de la ligne DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf

----------

## marvin rouge

truc +1

essaie avec 

```
DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade switcher minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place opacity &
```

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Cette fois c'est résolu  :Twisted Evil:  ,  j'ai recompilé tout à la base alors que je repartais tjrs de glproto et il y a avait un upgrade de cairo :

```

cairo  pango  gtk+

glproto

mesa 

eselect opengl set nvidia

xgl  compiz

```

Grand Merci marvin rouge ,

Truc , voilà le script au complet :

```

#!/bin/bash

Xgl :1 -ac -accel xv  -accel glx:pbuffer &

sleep 2

DISPLAY=:1  xfce4-session  &

sleep 3

DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize switcher &

sleep 2

DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator &

sleep 1

DISPLAY=:1 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr &

DISPLAY=:1 xbindkeys &

```

Merci à vous  et VIVE GENTOO...

                                                                                 @ +

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

J'ai quand même un soucis mineur mais qui me gêne ds mes habitudes , j'utilisais tous les jours mon terminal Eterm --trans --shade 20 -x --buttonbar 0 --scrollbar 0   et cela ne fonctionne plus c-a-d qu'il reste coincé en haut à gauche comme le montre ma capture d'écran (faut bien regarder , il y a un Eterm tout en haut à gauche..) que cela soit sous xorg-7 ou xgl , je suis obligé de rajouter la bordure en enlevant l'option -x ...Si vous observez  bien on ne voit pas le corps de la madame à travers mon Eterm...peut-être l'option composite...Comment puis-régler le positionnement des fénêtres (tous fourré en haut à gauche..) , normalement c'est chaque applications qui doit mémoriser sont placement , je vais regarder les fichiers de conf des apps ...

Sinon Xgl c'est la classe même si tout rame lors de la compile , il y a peut-être une option à régler...   :Very Happy: 

                                                                    @ +

----------

## truz

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Sinon Xgl c'est la classe même si tout rame lors de la compile , il y a peut-être une option à régler...  

 Ouais, tiens moi au courant si tu la trouves !

----------

## truc

 *truz wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   Sinon Xgl c'est la classe même si tout rame lors de la compile , il y a peut-être une option à régler...   Ouais, tiens moi au courant si tu la trouves !

 

PORTAGE_NICENESS=19 dans le make.conf devrait faire l'affaire (verifier syntaxe au cas où...)

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

XGL  c'est   :Rolling Eyes:  ... Pour mon problème de placement j'avais oublier le plugin place.. Tous est rentré ds l'ordre avec opacity je peux avoir mon Eterm --trans --shade 20 -x --buttonbar 0 --scrollbar 0 , c'est grandiose...Tout fonctionne à merveille , le switch desktop aussi ...J'ai activé le "in" du plugins cube pour rentrer ds le cube , est-ce que qq'un connaît les commandes ?

Merci ,              

                                                          @ +

----------

## truc

salut:) pourrais tu me dires dans quel ordre tu lances finalement les plugins, car il manque place dans ta list, et disons que si je prends ta liste et que j'ajoute place à la fin, je me retrouve avec ton problème (tout en haut à gauche...)

C'est bizarre, chez moi, je n'ai "que" les fenetres molles et collantes et le cube qui tourne horizontalement, mais je n'ai pas de alt-tab, de cube qui peut tourner verticalement etc..   :Question:   pourtant je m'applique bien a faire les raccourcis clavier indiqués dans le wiki.  :Sad: 

Est-ce que ça pourrait avoir un rapport avec mon gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images  :Question: 

carte nvidia, voici ce que j'ai quand je lance:

```
>Starting XGL at Display: 1

========= XGL ============

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 i686

Current Operating System: Linux zarbe 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 #1 PREEMPT Fri Mar 3 22:16:18 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 05 March 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.93.log", Time: Sun Mar  5 23:40:54 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Could not init font path element /home/Share/extrafonts, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

======= COMPIZ ===========

====== DECORATIONS =======

======= GNOME ============

gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images
```

avec ce startxgl

```
#!/bin/bash

echo ">Starting XGL at Display: $1"

echo "========= XGL ============"

Xgl :$1 -ac -accel xv -accel glx:pbuffer &

sleep 3

echo "======= COMPIZ ==========="

#DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz -replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimise cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &

DISPLAY=:$1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade switcher minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place &

sleep 3

echo "====== DECORATIONS ======="

DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-window-decorator &

# sleep 3

echo "======= GNOME ============"

#DISPLAY=:$1 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon &

DISPLAY=:$1 xterm

DISPLAY=:$1 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr &

#echo "======= LOGOUT ============"

#killall Xgl

# Adding the line above,if you can't logout Gnome correctly.

```

Si vous avez des idées  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

-1- Mon gconf-editor

2- Pour ton script je ne saurais te dire , il est basé sur  le même principe que le wiki , il faudrait que je le test avec gnome !!! 

Essais de recompiler control-center  pour l'erreur de gnome-window-decorator...

Alt + Tab  fonctionne , et le rotate desktop cube aussi ...

En fait tout ce qui est présenté ds le wiki en haut à droite fonctionne...

                                                     @ +

----------

## Enlight

Screenshot?

----------

## PabOu

 *truc wrote:*   

> PORTAGE_NICENESS=19 dans le make.conf devrait faire l'affaire (verifier syntaxe au cas où...)

 

personellement, j'utilise la valeur 15, avec un kernel patché Con Kolivas (ck-sources), et l'emerge, et bien il passe inapercu :)

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

-1- Screenshot fait maison...refait avec scrot

-a-Plugin opacity   Shift + Ctrl + Scroll_souris     aussi  plugin scale  F12

-b-Plugin cube ("in" actvé)   Ctrl + Alt +  Pointer_la_souris_sur_le_papier_pain et bouger votre bureau !!!

-c-Plugin cube ("in" désactivé)   Idem que ci-dessus...

-d-Plugin switcher  Alt + Tab 

 Tour (ordi de bureau) Amd Athlon64 3200+ et Carte graphique Nvidia GeForce FX5700 .

                                                                     @ +

----------

## lmarcini

Considérations marketing mises à part, quel est le delta de perf entre une GE 4200Ti et une 5700FX ? C'est fluide avec une 5700 ? Ca peut l'être avec une 4200Ti ?

Sinon, tout cela a un côté "eye candy" très sympa, quoiqu'un peu trop expérimental à mon goût !  :Wink: 

----------

## UB|K

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Considérations marketing mises à part, quel est le delta de perf entre une GE 4200Ti et une 5700FX ? C'est fluide avec une 5700 ? Ca peut l'être avec une 4200Ti ?
> 
> Sinon, tout cela a un côté "eye candy" très sympa, quoiqu'un peu trop expérimental à mon goût ! 

 

Pour info: ça tourne très bien avec une GeForce 6800 (heureusement!) et j'ai essayé avec une 4200Ti qui trainait et j'ai pas noté de chute de perfs. Bref; même avec la 4200, ça gère même avec ma résolution (1680x1050@24bits). Ce qui serait intéressant c'est de savoir comment ça tourne avec une carte équipée de moins de 128Mo de mémoire... à mon avis ça joue pas mal dans les perfs obtenues.

@man in the hill: tu peux utiliser scrot pour les screenshots, il y a une fonction "timer" pour prendre le screen en phase de rotation du bureau par exemple.

Je lache mes oeuvres:

Cube

woobly sur un film transparent  :Twisted Evil: 

Et je rajouterais que la fonction "exposé" (plugin scale il me semble) c'est vraiment super pratique (là c'est plus que du eye candy), ça enterre vivant le pauvre skippy!

----------

## Enlight

C'est limite de me tirer des larmes vu comme c'est beau ce truc!!! Par contre ça marche que avec Gnome?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

- Imarcini , C'est carrement fluide avec la FX5700 , certes c'est expérimental mais je n'ai pas encore eu de comportement bizarre , je l'utilise comme un bureau normal et quand vient le monde je sors le "eye candy"   :Very Happy:  ...

- UB|K , merci pour le plan scrot  je vais l'installer et le tester...

- Enlight , je crois que tu peux l'utiliser avec kde en installant bien sur les paquets gnome necessaire mais en ouvrant une session kde avec compiz et gnome-window-decorator...ou installe xfce4 comme je l'ai fait pour tester Xgl...

                                                              @ +

----------

## Enlight

Quitte à être dans l'expérimental c'est E17 qui m'interesserait!

----------

## UB|K

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> - Enlight , je crois que tu peux l'utiliser avec kde en installant bien sur les paquets gnome necessaire mais en ouvrant une session kde avec compiz et gnome-window-decorator...ou installe xfce4 comme je l'ai fait pour tester Xgl...

 

Normalement le FLAG "kde" permet d'avoir un "kde-window-decorator" et d'après l'ebuild (coffeebuzz overlay), compiz version kde ne dépend plus de "gnome-base/control-center" mais du coup je sais pas comment se passe sa configuration sans gconf...

Avec le FLAG "gnome" ça devrait marcher sans soucis avec xfce mais je sais ce que ça donne avec les  *box (à mon avis ça foire car compiz remplace le wm en cours et de le cas des *box, je sais pas ce qu'il reste si on vire le wm...).

Sinon, pour le côté expérimental de la chose, ça reste quand même très stable malgré quelques bug embêtant comme la non-gestion de la fonction DPMS, une gestion foireuse des pagers, les softs de TV qui plantent(...) mais le dévelopement est assez rapide. De plus, Xgl sera intégré à Suse 10.1 et à NLD10 prévus pour dans pas longtemps alors je pense que ça pourra être considéré comme vraimment stable assez rapidement.

(ps: pour la route: le plugin scale )

edit: j'en oublais le bug le plus chiant: le switcher (alt+tab) ne marche que pour les fenêtres visibles, pas celles minimisées dans le barre des tâches. Ça c'est pénible (même problême avec exposé d'ailleurs)

----------

## man in the hill

Merci UB|K rectifier...

 compiz ne va pas se lancer avec E17  comme wm et  donc tu pourras pas tester Xgl , bon on est sous Gnu/Linux ce qui veut dire le choix d'installer plusieurs wm et bureau et de lancer ce que tu veux...compiz à pris en charge la session xfce4 donc je retrouve le même bureau que sous xorg-7  mais avec le "eye candy"...

[EDIT]UB|K , merci pour le tuto de migration vers xorg-7 , je l'ai utilisé pour mon portable 64bit  et ma tour 64bit   :Cool:  [/EDIT]

                                                        @ +

----------

## marvin rouge

un vieux scrot

Sinon, pour E17 + XGL, d'après DLPF, c'est pas gagné

----------

## DidgeriDude

Juste une question concernant XGL :

Qu'en est-il de la qualité d'image ? J'ai testé (et teste encore) Metisse mais je trouve que le bureau n'est pas net, comme une désagréable sensation de flou avec des couleurs moins vives, je dirais !

Y a-t-il le même type de chose avec Xgl car je me demandais si c'était lié à OpenGL lui-même...

Sinon, FVWM avec Xgl, c'est faisable ? (sachant que je suis en USE="-gnome -kde", j'avoue que je suis sceptique...)

----------

## kopp

J'ai eu moi aussi cette impression en utilisant Xgl, enfin à partir du moment où je lançais glxcompmgr, ou bien compiz, l'écran tressautait un peu sur el changement puis c'était légèrement *flou*, enfin bref une sensation étrange. Bonne nouvelle je ne déraille pas, je suis pas le seul à voir ça  :Smile: 

----------

## truz

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> Normalement le FLAG "kde" permet d'avoir un "kde-window-decorator" et d'après l'ebuild (coffeebuzz overlay), compiz version kde ne dépend plus de "gnome-base/control-center" mais du coup je sais pas comment se passe sa configuration sans gconf...

 La dernière fois que j'ai regardé ça ils disaient que kde-window-decorator n'était pas encore patché pour que ça marche. Donc moi j'utilise KDE avec gnome-window-decorator, j'essaye de vous faire un screenshot si mon DD ne me lâche pas d'ici là (et c'est pas gagné, je suis en train de faire mes backups avec Accelerated Knoppix  :Sad:  Soit dit en passant c'est impressionant cette optimisation de knoppix   :Shocked:  )

----------

## man in the hill

 *truz wrote:*   

>  Donc moi j'utilise KDE avec gnome-window-decorator

 

J'avais pas tort   :Laughing:  ...

Moi je n'ai aucun problème de couleur  , Xgl tourne à merveille et fluide en plus...même pas eu un plantage de fenêtre...

Pour la transparence , opacity fait son boulot...

Je viens d'installer Xgl sur mon portable HP Pavilion zv6100 avec une carte ATI 

```
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
```

```
gentoo-in-the-mov faya #

 uname -a 

Linux gentoo-in-the-mov 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 #1 Mon Mar 6 19:16:46 AST 2006 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3200+ GNU/Linux

```

Ceux qui ont une carte ATI n'oublié pas d'activer la USE="dri" ds le fichier /etc/make.conf ....en upgradant  vers Xorg-7...

                                                                  @ +

----------

## PabOu

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> Je lache mes oeuvres:
> 
> Cube
> 
> woobly sur un film transparent

 

pourrais-tu nous (m') informer du nom de la police que tu utilises pour tes icones sur le bureau ?

merci d'avance ;)

----------

## Delvin

Je serais bien tenté par XGL mais j'ai une question, qu'en est-il du multi-écran? quelqu'un a essayé ?

sinon l'upgrade a xorg 7 ne pose pas de probléme ne général ?

Merci

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Mes deux système sont en instable et AMD64.

Je ne prédis de rien mais j'ai upgradé  ma tour (ordi de bureau) Amd64 athlon 3200+ , carte Nvidia GeForce FX5700  et mon portable HP Pavilion zv6100 Amd64 Sempron 3200+ , carte graphique ATI XPRESS 200M sans aucun plantage en ayant regardé la doc gentoo , chez gentoo.fr mais le plus complet et qui a marché pour moi est le topic UB|K https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-414155-start-0.html . Je t'avoue que j'ai eu les mêmes craintes avant de me lancer malgré que je tourne en instable mais mon instable a tjrs été stable   :Very Happy:  .

 Je remercie tous les dev de gentoo pour nous faire du boulot aussi sérieux , les dev de Xorg et ceux d'Xgl...Enfin tous ceux qui oeuvrent ds le logiciels libres....  :Wink: 

                                                    @ +

----------

## UB|K

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> pourrais-tu nous (m') informer du nom de la police que tu utilises pour tes icones sur le bureau ?

 

bien sur: desyrel

----------

## Delvin

yeah ca marche aussi chez moi ^^

quelques problémes de conf encore (clavier qwerty et scroll souris et surement d'autres à venir) mais c'est quand même impressionnant

----------

## Enlight

[off] Oh mon dieu!!! Le clebs de duck hunt!!! Je le hais!!!! [/off]

----------

## Delvin

[OFF en suivant]Tu n'imagines même pas comme c'est dur de trouver un bon screenshot de ce chien !!! [/OFF]

Sinon vous utilisez quel overlay pour xgl, j'ai pris le coffee, mais l'autre est il plus à jour ou contient plus de module ?

Je vais le mettre sous peu par défaut et faire quelques screen des que mes problémes de conf sont réglés ^^

----------

## man in the hill

salut ,

pour ton clavier:     

```
setxkbmap -model  pc105 -layout fr
```

...

J'ai installé l'overlay de coffeebuzz...avec le plugin opacity déjà intégré...

                                                                       @ +

----------

## Delvin

il suffit de le faire une fois ou alors faut le mettre quelque part le xkbmap ?

sinon je suis passé a xgl, ca roxx !! mais bon ca pouvais pas durer, je ne peux pas lancer d'appli en 3D ...

```

wine WoW.exe

err:opengl:wglCreatePbufferARB ((nil)): unexpected iPixelFormat(0) <= 0, returns NULL

err:opengl:wglCreatePbufferARB ((nil)): unexpected iPixelFormat(0) <= 0, returns NULL

err:opengl:wglCreatePbufferARB ((nil)): unexpected iPixelFormat(0) <= 0, returns NULL

err:opengl:wglCreatePbufferARB ((nil)): unexpected iPixelFormat(0) <= 0, returns NULL

err:opengl:wglCreatePbufferARB ((nil)): unexpected iPixelFormat(0) <= 0, returns NULL

```

et apres ca j'ai une fenêtre qui me dit "Pas d'accélération 3D"

Si vous avez une idée pour régler ca ...

PS: dsl de squatter ton topic :p

----------

## theniaky

Pareil je ne peux pas lancer Cedega... Par contre des jeux opengl comme chromium ou supertux passent bien.

Je sais pas si c'est vraiment normal.

Au passage, j'ai un petit souci : la combinaison alt-tab ne fonctionne pas sur mon Xgl... Est-ce que j'ai oublié quelque chose dans ma config ?

----------

## Delvin

Je vais essayer de recompiler wine pour voir si ca aiderais pas ^^

----------

## Delvin

la recompilation de wine a pas marchée ...

je vais pleurer :'(

----------

## truz

Ce n'est que Diablo II mais wine marche avec XGL...  :Very Happy: 

Quelle erreur obtiens-tu à la compil de wine ?

----------

## Delvin

la compilation a marchée, mais ca n'a pas arrangé le probléme ...

enfin la c'est bon, je lance les jeux dans un autre X sur un fluxbox ... enfin c'est temporaire jusqu'a ce que je trouve une solution

EDIT : Omg suis passé guru

----------

## truz

Comme promis un scrot KDE avec amaroK et Kaffeine en action ainsi que les plugins opacity, cube et alt-tab. C'est inutile mais c'est bô  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TTK

Y'a que moi qui trouve tout ça moche et sans interet ?

Je dois être vieux ...

----------

## boozo

<OT>nan je te rassure t'es pas le seul fossile ici   :Laughing:   enfin moche non qd même mais complètement inutile là...   :Laughing: 

mais fait gaffe qd m^ c'est des tordus... hier ils ont failli me le faire installer l'air de rien pour régler un pb   :Twisted Evil: 

</OT>

----------

## Delvin

j'ai plusieurs petites question, je dois avoir une partie dans mon xorg.conf pour mettre le clavier en fr, ca part a chaque fois ...

sinon, le plugin scale, il sert à quoi et comment on s'en sert ?

et comment on peut faire passer une fenêtre d'un bureau a l'autre en faisant tourner le cube en meme temps ?

et est-ce qu'on peut mettre 2 bureaux en haut et en bas ?

que de questions :p désolé, mais j'adore déja ce truc ^^

EDIT : tiens j'ai un warning dans Xorg.0.log : 

```
(WW) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap

(WW) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap

```

----------

## Naysolo

Avec tous les topics sur xgl, je me suis enfin décidé à tester la bête. Histoire de pas mettre le bazar sur mon système, j'ai utilisé ça :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-441235.html

D'accord, pour l'instant c'est pas d'une utilité absolue (qui sait ce que ça pourra apporter par la suite...), mais j'ai trouvé ça assez

impressionnant et je me suis bien marré   :Razz:  .

----------

## man in the hill

salut

TTK: c'est comme si tu voyais une belle femme et que tu disais c'est la beauté intérieur qui compte le reste je m'en fou...(Désolé pour les filles qui trouveront la comparaison déplacé mais vu qu'elles ont les mêmes pensées ..)

j'espère que tu as gardé ton bureau d'origine mais bon à  moins d'être aveugle,  la beauté des choses , un tableau de maitre , une sculpture , la mer , le ciel , une inovation comme Xgl etc .... font partie du bien être des hommes , tout ne doit pas être que fonctionnel , ds ce cas exit la culture... (on disposera  maintenant d'un matériau pour créer de beaux bureaux eye candy) , tu peux aussi utiliser gentoo qu'avec la console et links comme navigateur en mode texte   :Razz:  ...

Moi j'ai acheté une carte 3D qui ne sert pratiquement à rien si je ne joue pas donc je trouve logique d'utiliser la puissance de nos carte graphique...

Enfin tu as le doit de détester mais pour moi c'est une continuité car j'aime aussi voir ma gentoo démarrer , c'est beau...

Boozo: Tu ne fais rien indépandement de ta volonté  et en plus c'était pour la bonne cause : aider ton prochain   :Laughing:  ...

j'espère que tu vas quand même l'installer pour voir réellement ce Xgl...

Delvin , le nouveau guru    :Wink:  : ton xorg.conf ne doit pas bouger  et tu dois mettre la config de ton clavier ds ton script xgl (voir ds les pages suivantes). En gros pour voir les foctionnalités des plugins , tu ouvres gconf-editor ===>apps ====> compiz ===> plugins ===> screens0 et tu vois les options que tu peux activer et aussi le commandes....

Shift + Ctrl + Alt + Flêche pour faire passer une fénêtre d'un bureau à l'autre...

Je ne suis quand même pas à faire joujou toutes 5 minutes dessus... http://blog.developpez.com/index.php?blog=51&title=xgl_et_compiz_le_bureau_linux_de_demain&more=1

                                                       @ +

----------

## theniaky

héhé bozoo... Et grâce à qui tu as failli y passer ?!?    :Rolling Eyes: 

Franchement, je suis dessus depuis hier soir, et ça déchire bien : c'est super jolie et ça reste fluide et utilisable !

Pour ceux qui racontent que c'est inutile, et ben ils ont raison !! héhé ! Sauf la touche F12 qui permet détaler les fenêtres sur le bureau : super pratique !

J'ai une petite question cependant, j'aimerais bien changer les touches par défaut, je crois que c'est possible avec le gconf-editor, mais le souci c'est que j'utilise xfce4... Ca marche comment dans ce cas ?

ps : Allez bozoo, faut au moins que tu essaies !!!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

@ man in the hill : hein ? quoi ? qui me parle ?    :Razz: 

/me plutôt chien de sang alors quand je suis parti après... faut que je trouve   :Mr. Green: 

---------->-)))°>---------   :Arrow:  [ dri ]

[Edit] @ theniaky : vi ben moi en attendant j'me "déchire" avec X window depuis hier...   :Laughing: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *truz wrote:*   

> Comme promis un scrot KDE avec amaroK et Kaffeine en action ainsi que les plugins opacity, cube et alt-tab. C'est inutile mais c'est bô 

 Tu utilises quoi comme script pour lancer KDE ?

----------

## DragonKing

bonjour,

je voudrais savoir si c'etait possible d'installer Xgl sachant que je suis sous fluxbox 

merci

PS: deso d'ecrire sur ce post mais je ne voulais pas en recree un sur le meme sujet

----------

## man in the hill

CE POST EST OPEN POUR TOUT CE QUI CONCERNE XGL

Salut,

J'étais aussi sous fluxbox mais xgl fonctionne exclusivement avec  le wm compiz, tout autre wm empêchera compiz de se lancer...Tu as le choix entre xfce4, gnome, kde...

                                                           @ +

----------

## DragonKing

merci beaucoup j'emerge xfce4 et je revien  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

xgl + xfce4 ça tourne? (pas pris le temps de chercher   :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

L'alliance (Xgl + xfce4) est  le meilleur compromis et c'est top , on ne reconnait plus la petite souris tellement qu'elle devient belle...

Des screenshots sont exigés   :Laughing:  ...

                                                                         @+

----------

## DragonKing

voila je viens d'installer xfce 4 mais je n'est pas le controle de la souris .... d'ailleur je ne sais pas si c'est xfce que j'ai lancer avec startx (je pense que si mais bon ) parcque je tombe sur 3 fenetre xterm verte 

Edit apres avoir fait un xorg.conf je ne peu plus lancer startx "error no screens fouc undifined monitor "

merci

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tu n'as pas lancé xfce4 !!!! Pour lancer un wm ou un bureau à partir de la commande startx ,il faut que tu édites ou créé  le fichier ~/.xinitrc (~ = /home/dragonking , en général le répertoire courant de l'utilisateur) avec la syntaxe suivante :

```

#!/bin/bash

exec  xfce4-session

#exec  startkde

#exec  gnome-session

#exec  fluxbox
```

J'ai rajouté et commenté  ce que je ne veux pas lancer !!!!! (tu mets ce que tu veux lancer , tu n'es pas obligé de mettre startkde , gnome-session , tu peux garder fluxbox car je crois que tu l'utilisais...)

Idem si tu veux lancer une application au démarrage tu rajoutes la commande ds ce fichier suivit d'un &...

Pour le script de démarrage startxgl  , il est sur le post et il fonctionne à merveille...

Aussi si ton xorg.conf fonctionnait avec fluxbox , tu n'as pas à modifer ce fichier pour un autre wm ou bureau !

Si c'est un autre problème que tu as , explique clairement...

La commande pour recréer un xorg.conf est xorgconfig, à partir de là tu peux pauffiner ton xorg.conf.

                                                               @ +

----------

## kwenspc

ah ah mais du coup je vais de suite faire mumuse avce xgl aussi tiens  ^^

----------

## DragonKing

bon ok je vais mieu m'expliquer

j'ai ete sous fluxbox ensuite je suis aller sous ubuntu mais gentoo me manquer trop et la j'ai decider de reinstaller gentoo mais sans l'aide de personne ( a la 1ere install un copain m'avais aide ) et la donc j'ai installer xfce et juste fai xorgconfig mais en relancant startx il me di 

 *Quote:*   

> error no screens foud undifined monitor

 

voila merci

----------

## razer

Je suis aussi passé à Xgl. C'est vrai qu'en plus d'être beau, cela apporte des fonctionnalités intéressantes, comme le F12, et les raccourcis clavier facilements paramétrables via gconf.

Le GROS problème pour moi intervient lors d'une compilation, et tout autre chose créant une grosse charge processeur : l'interface devient alors d'une lenteur désespérante, même le curseur de la souris est parfois saccadé.

J'ai réalisé des renices violents (-19 pour Xgl, 20 pour emerge) sans réellement parvenir à résoudre ce problème, que je trouve personnellement TRES gênant.

A qui la faute ?

Le fait que Xgl ne soit pas encore totalement optimisé "hardware" ? (il semble que certaines fonctions ne sont pas encore implémentées dans les drivers nvidia, imposant un rendu software) Je doute que çà provienne de là...

Je me souviens avoir mis un temps un screensaver OpenGL en fond d'écran avec l'option -root. C'était bien avant Xgl. Le rendu était tellement dépendant de la charge processeur que çà fesait aussi office de jauge de charge CPU...

L'explication que j'imagine est qu'OpenGL utilise certes le GPU pour le rendu, mais il a aussi besoin d'une très faible latence de la part du CPU. La latence augmentant logiquement avec la charge, le CPU ne suit plus et le GPU perd son temps à l'attendre, et çà rame.

On peut jouer sur le scheduling, mais si le hardware ne suit pas cela ne changera pas grand chose.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

J'ai mis PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"  ds mon make.conf  et je n'ai plus ce problème...

Je comprend ce que tu veux dire mais cela dépend aussi de son proc , sa carte graphique...

                                                              @+

----------

## razer

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut ,
> 
> J'ai mis PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"  ds mon make.conf  et je n'ai plus ce problème...
> 
> 

 

Moi aussi...

 *Quote:*   

> Je comprend ce que tu veux dire mais cela dépend aussi de son proc , sa carte graphique...
> 
> 

 

P4 HT 2.8 Ghz, Gforce FX5700

Il y a pire non ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P4 HT 2.8 Ghz, Gforce FX5700
> 
> Il y a pire non ?

 

-1- Sur ma tour j'ai un proc Amd64 Athlon 3200+(2.1Ghz) et une carte graphique Nvidia GeForce FX 5700 , sans l'option PORTAGE_NICENESS , tout mon système rame , toutes les fenêtres ont un temps de réponse en retard...Avec l'option PORTAGE_NICENESS="19", je compile normalement  sans aucun désagrément...

-2- Je suis entrain de me faire qt sur mon portable Amd64 Sempron 3200+(1.8Ghz) + ATI XPRESS 200M qui a l'option NICE  et je n'ai toujours pas de problème , j'utilise mon bureau normalement sans que la compilation fasse ramer mon système...j'ai lancé mplayer  et tjrs pas de ralentissement du système...

donc pour moi Xgl ne dégrade pas les performances...Il y a PabOu qui a rajouté un patch-kernel en combinant avec le nice...

                                                                @ +

----------

## truz

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *truz wrote:*   Comme promis un scrot KDE avec amaroK et Kaffeine en action ainsi que les plugins opacity, cube et alt-tab. C'est inutile mais c'est bô  Tu utilises quoi comme script pour lancer KDE ?

 J'ai mis mon script ici, il s'agit du script alternatif du how-to auquel j'ai ajouté l'option "opacity" à compiz ainsi que le "elif kde"

----------

## truc

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  je compile normalement  sans aucun désagrément...

 

A mon avis ça met quand même plus de temps à compiler... car en faisant ça tu changes la priorité de la compilation en cours.. (tu la diminu quoi...)

Tu devrais pouvoir confirmer ces dires, avec genlop -t nom_d'un_prog avec le prog qui a déjà été "compilé" hors XGL et "dedans"

Mais bon.. Entre nous on s'enfou que ça mette plus de temps (ou presque) du moment que ça nous gène pas..   :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais bon.. Entre nous on s'enfou que ça mette plus de temps (ou presque) du moment que ça nous gène pas..  

 

 :Wink:   :Laughing:  complètement.... , Razer me parlait de son système qui ramais pour faire tourner ses applications pendant une compile....

                                                           @ +

----------

## boozo

plop !  :Mr. Green: 

bon alors j'ai une colle pour toi... et pour theniaky tiens par la même occase   :Razz: 

impossible de demarrer XGL cad j'ai le temps de voir un semblant de souris une fraction de seconde et pis crash !   Manque de bol et comme d'hab j'ai rien dans les logs ! ( m'rappelle des choses ça tiens   :Twisted Evil:   )

Alors si tu te sens...   :Wink:   (par pm ou sur jabber c'est plus simple encore)

ch'tites infos les logs et le x conf... de xgl  * oui c'est du ati alors avec le dri y veux rien savoir *

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>         Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
>         Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [Snip]
> 
> (WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled
> 
> (WW) (1280x960,Monitor0) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz
> ...

 

[Edit] Yè ! cette fois je suis bien dans le bon topic   :Laughing: 

[Edit 2] halala ce wrap   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## man in the hill

salut Boozo,

Je ferais de mon mieux pour t'aider   :Wink:  ...

As tu le direct rendering sous Xorg-7 ?

Si non active la USE="dri"  ou USE="dri"  emerge  -av xorg-server !

Ou est le  Load "dri" ,   d'ailleurs  est-ce que tu as une  libdri.a  ou .so sur ton système ?

En passant à xorg-7 j'ai du commenter tous les FontPath  et RGBPath , si tu n'as pas d'erreur ds ta log de xorg tu les laissent...

Je vais nettoyer mon xorg.conf de mon portable fait avec fglrxconfig  et je vais te le coller...

                                                              @ +

----------

## boozo

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> salut Boozo,
> 
> Je ferais de mon mieux pour t'aider   ...
> 
> As tu le direct rendering sous Xorg-7 ?
> ...

 

mais j'y compte bien !  :Laughing:  tu n'y est pas pour rien dans l'affaire  :Mr. Green: 

tout est bon sous Xorg-7 même mieux que le 6.8... mais je dois virer le dri pour Xgl sinon y veux rien savoir de toutes, ça gène en rien non ? (au fait... /me ati drivers opensources inside c'est une rv280 donc pas de fglrx pour moi) pour les fonts non rien à redire sauf cette sortie lapidaire au crash de Xgl mais je peux rien en tirer...  y'a rien dans les logs !

je tourne en rond depuis qqes heures déjà et pas l'ombre d'une piste à l'horizon   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## man in the hill

salut,

Si je comprends bien, tu tournes sous xorg-7 avec le direct rendering , c'est nickel..maintenant c'est quoi ton script pour lancer xgl?

Ma section "Screen":

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

       DefaultDepth  24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Tu as un doublon ds cette section...

Sinon je ne vois pas trop car je n'ai pas eu besoin de toucher à mon xorg.conf   ni sur ma tour avec une carte Nvidia , ni sur mon portable avec une carte ATI...Xgl est une surcouche de Xorg , Si ton serveur Xorg fonctionne avec le direct rendering, tu devrais pouvoir lancer Xgl   avec un script  incluant toutes les options nécessaires comme indiqué ds le wiki...Regarde si tu n'a pas un fichier de log  Xorg.93.log qui est la log de Xgl...

C'est chaud   :Rolling Eyes:  ,

                                                                             @ +

                                                                             @ +

----------

## gaaruto

 *truz wrote:*   

>  *marvin rouge wrote:*    *truz wrote:*   Comme promis un scrot KDE avec amaroK et Kaffeine en action ainsi que les plugins opacity, cube et alt-tab. C'est inutile mais c'est bô  Tu utilises quoi comme script pour lancer KDE ? J'ai mis mon script ici, il s'agit du script alternatif du how-to auquel j'ai ajouté l'option "opacity" à compiz ainsi que le "elif kde"

 

Salut truz

Avec ton script, je n'ai aucuns cadres pour les fenetres sous KDE  :Sad: 

Ca te fais pareil ?

----------

## truz

 *gaaruto wrote:*   

> Salut truz
> 
> Avec ton script, je n'ai aucuns cadres pour les fenetres sous KDE 
> 
> Ca te fais pareil ?

 Salut !

Non j'ai bien les cadres, c'est gnome-window-decorator qui s'occupe de les mettre, vérifie que tu l'as bien. Dans le cas contraire je te renvoi à ce thread initié par man in the hill également. J'y donne la façon dont j'ai procédé et avec quels use flags. Si t'as toujours des problèmes après on pourra voir ça plus en détails.

----------

## boozo

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Sinon je ne vois pas trop car je n'ai pas eu besoin de toucher à mon xorg.conf   ni sur ma tour avec une carte Nvidia , ni sur mon portable avec une carte ATI...Xgl est une surcouche de Xorg , Si ton serveur Xorg fonctionne avec le direct rendering, tu devrais pouvoir lancer Xgl   avec un script  incluant toutes les options nécessaires comme indiqué ds le wiki...Regarde si tu n'a pas un fichier de log  Xorg.93.log qui est la log de Xgl...

 

en fait le doublon c'est une erreur de ctrl-v dsl

sinon bien évidemment en te parlant des logs dans lesquel il n'y a rien, je parlais des logs de XGL   :Wink: 

et je te confirme que : avec mon xorg.conf.X-7 (ou X-6.8 d'ailleurs) avec le dri qui tourne au poil XGL ne veux toujours rien savoir et le module radeon me désactive le dri en sus c'est pourquoi je jongle avec un xorg.conf.xgl spécifique   :Sad: 

pour la commande ben c'est celle du wiki en rootless (y'en a dautres ? l'est chaud à maitriser le contenu de ce wiki qd même  ;-P ) mais j'ai même essayé avec celle que pijalu a donné dans un post pour un pb similaire mais ça fait nib   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *boozo wrote:*   

> et je te confirme que : avec mon xorg.conf.X-7 (ou X-6.8 d'ailleurs) avec le dri qui tourne au poil XGL ne veux toujours rien savoir et le module radeon me désactive le dri en sus c'est pourquoi je jongle avec un xorg.conf.xgl spécifique   

 

Le direct rendering ne fonctionne pas sous XGL...

 *boozo wrote:*   

> pour la commande ben c'est celle du wiki en rootless (y'en a dautres ? l'est chaud à maitriser le contenu de ce wiki qd même  ;-P ) mais j'ai même essayé avec celle que pijalu a donné dans un post pour un pb similaire mais ça fait nib  

 

Les commandes rootless te donne un aperçu pour voir si Xgl, compiz, gnome-window-decorator se lance correctement , tu devrais avoir une fenêtre qui s'ouvre avec un fond bleu...donc rien de génial , par contre regarde si les process ont été bien lancés...

```
ps aux
```

si il sont bien lancés, tu dois écrire un script /usr/bin/startxgl  en fonction de ton bureau, je te conseillerais xfce4 mais gnome et kde font aussi l'affaire, les scripts sont ds le wiki et un script startxgl  se trouve aussi  ds  l'overlay de coffeebuzz...le script pour xfce4, très simple mais efficace  est ds les pages précédentes de ce topic...Si tu as un login manager tu le vires et tu reviens au bon vieux startx mais startxgl...

Le contenu du wiki   :Exclamation:   :Razz:   , tranquille  :Laughing:  ...

File moi le lien sur le post de pijalu...

                                                                                                   @ +

----------

## tlepo

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer XGL (amd64 3000+ avec une carte GeForce FX 5200) en utilisant KDE (je vais aussi essayer xfce4). Super résultat!   :Very Happy:  (capture1 et capture 2). Je dois encore mettre opacity.

Merci aux contributeurs/développeurs, au wiki et au script de truz.

Merci Gentoo! Et vive ce forum!   :Very Happy: 

A+ TLast edited by tlepo on Tue Mar 14, 2006 2:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> tu devrais avoir une fenêtre qui s'ouvre avec un fond bleu...donc rien de génial , par contre regarde si les process ont été bien lancés... 

 

mais puisque je te dit qu'il crasheuuu ! j'ai même pas le temps de le voir ton carré bleu   :Laughing: 

pour le starxgl c'est pas un pb mais avant faut que j'ai un xgl qui tourne correctement sinon bernique

pour la commande de pijalu hooo c'est rien de bien sorcier mais nada   :Confused:   pourtant deezid86 juste au dessus semblait avoir le même pb que moi

----------

## gaaruto

truz, merci ca marche coreestement maintenant sous KDE.

Je me demandais un truc aussi, je viens de me placer dans /usr/local/xgl-coffee et j'ai fait un "svn up"*. J'ai qq updates et ajouts de fichiers. Faut bien relancer l'installation de xgl pour avoir la nouvelle version c'est bien ca ? ou juste upgrader les ebuilds que cette commande m'a affiché ?

a+

----------

## man in the hill

salut,

je pense qu'il faut juste upgrader comme ont fait avec les autres logiciels de nôtre système !

je ne l'ai même pas encore fait depuis le temps mais cela tourne nickel, je le ferais bientôt...

                                                                 @+

----------

## boozo

'alute

bonne nouvelle...si je puis dire... depuis que j'ai *humm* testé Xgl j'ai perdu le dri sous Xorg   :Laughing: 

impossible de le remettre pourtant tout était nickel avant puisque j'avais vérifié avant d'emerger le nécessaire pour Xgl  mais maintenant...  :Confused: 

une idée peut-être man in the hill   :Question: 

----------

## Delvin

apres le svn up tente un emerge -uDpv world normalement ca te le met a jour, moi ca m'a cassé compiz mais bon ...

pour mettre la version précédente tu vas dans le répertoire, les ebuild sont présentes

----------

## man in the hill

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> bonne nouvelle...si je puis dire... depuis que j'ai *humm* testé Xgl j'ai perdu le dri sous Xorg  
> 
> impossible de le remettre pourtant tout était nickel avant puisque j'avais vérifié avant d'emerger le nécessaire pour Xgl  mais maintenant... 
> ...

 

Pas d'idée   :Twisted Evil:  , même en recompilant xorg...Xgl le problème ?  je ne vois pas comment !!!...Tu ne peux pas installer les drivers proprios...

dsl de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus que ça... 

                                                                                     @ +

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

Delvin: j'ai fais ma mise à jour sans problème...pour l'instant...

                                                                                 @ +

----------

## man in the hill

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> apres le svn up tente un emerge -uDpv world normalement ca te le met a jour, moi ca m'a cassé compiz mais bon ...

 

Salut Delvin , La MAJ m'a ruiné mon Xgl , le serveur plante et j'ai cette erreur:

```
X error of request: Badlenght ( Poly Request too large or inernal Xlib lenght error)

Major opcode of failed request: 128 (GLX)

Minor opcode of failed request: 1 (X_GLXRender)

Serial number of failed request: 98

Current serial number in output stream: 99
```

Put***, qu'est-ce que c'est rigide Xorg-7, Il faut que je retrouve mon Xgl mais avant j'ai dbus-0.61 qui esdt buggé... (voir bugzilla pour plus d'info)

                                                                                   @ +

----------

## man in the hill

Et qques manoeuvres plus tard Xgl de nouveau   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:  ....

Je peux plus m'en passer, c'est comme ça   :Cool:   :Wink: 

                                                                                @ +

----------

## tlepo

Salut man_in_the_hill, salut à tous,

Je suis comme toi: je ne peux plus m'en passer non plus. C'est grave, docteur?   :Question:   :Laughing: 

A+ T

----------

## SpikeXtrem

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Delvin , le nouveau guru    : ton xorg.conf ne doit pas bouger  et tu dois mettre la config de ton clavier ds ton script xgl (voir ds les pages suivantes). En gros pour voir les foctionnalités des plugins , tu ouvres gconf-editor ===>apps ====> compiz ===> plugins ===> screens0 et tu vois les options que tu peux activer et aussi le commandes....
> 
> 

 

Salut!

moi je ne trouve pas gconf-editor/apps/compiz

compiz est introuvable dans ma liste... Puis le plugin opcaity ne semble pas fonctionner pcq je ne peux pas faire varier manuellement la transparence sur mes fenetres avec ma souris  :Sad: 

pourtant mon startxgl le load...

EDIT : J'ai fait une recherche dans gconf-edit pour compiz, et rien de rien...

2e EDIT : J'ai une 2e question tant qu'à y être

J'ai mis mon clavier Canadien Francais et j'ai de beaux accents... mais voila j'ai pas d'acollades! irritant en programmation... Chaque fois que je démarre Gnome jai un message d'erreur concernant mon layout qui n'est pas loadé.

```

Error activating XKB configuration.

It can happen under various circumstances:

- a bug in libxklavier library

- a bug in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities)

- X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation

X server version data:

The X.Org Foundation

70000000

If you report this situation as a bug, please include:

- The result of xprop -root | grep XKB

- The result of gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd

```

Je n'ai rien dans mon setting gnome de keyboard on dirat

```

#gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd 

 layouts = []

 model =

 overrideSettings = false

 options = []

```

 J'ai lu des treads qui en parlent, certains ont régler leur probleme par je ne sais quelle manière. J'ai updaté libxklavier a la version 2.2 mais ca n'a rien changé.

Mon xorg.conf semble conforme

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoftprousb"

   Option "XkbLayout"  "ca"

    Option "XkbVariant" "fr"

```

----------

## Delvin

héhé pareil peut plus m'en passer, mais j'attend des nouveaix plugins pour le mettre à jour, moi quand quelque chose marche a peu prés, j'y touche pas  :Very Happy: 

mais bon faudra que je fasse la mise a jour ...

quand il ne fonctionne plus, une petite balade entre des versions différentes, "up and down" jusqu'a ce que ca remarche

mais en société ca fait un effet buff  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

salut les gars,

SpikeXtrem: Quel overlay as-tu installé ? Quel bureau ? As-tu refais une installe complète pour voir si ça change ?

Sur les pages précédentes il y a un screenshot de gconf-editor (page deux, 3ème post)   qui te montrera la position des plugins !!!! opacity tu dois l'installer...

Cette adresse http://www.imageshack.us/ te permettra  de poster les screenshots de ce qui te semble intéressant à montrer...

Est-ce que tu as compiz ds tes processus...

```
ps aux  | grep  compiz
```

en passant regarde Xgl et gnome-window-decorator...

Delvin: Je fais les maj qui sont quand même tjrs risqués mais les patches suivent rapidement...mais bon je suis resté une demi-journée sous Xorg-7 et c'était vraiment pénible, tout est complètement rigide, etc...Le bureau Gnu/Linux  du futur, en avance sur tout ce qui existe, on a pas envie de le lâcher   :Laughing:  ...

                                                                                  @ +

----------

## SpikeXtrem

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SpikeXtrem: Quel overlay as-tu installé ? Quel bureau ? As-tu refais une installe complète pour voir si ça change ?
> 
> Sur les pages précédentes il y a un screenshot de gconf-editor (page deux, 3ème post)   qui te montrera la position des plugins !!!! opacity tu dois l'installer...
> ...

 

Okay 

j'ai fait une petite recherche des processus et voila le résultat

```

spike     7940  0.5  0.5  10852  5360 tty1     S    19:01   1:22 compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher opacity

```

Compiz semble bon

```

spike     7932  4.5 15.2 150704 137872 tty1    RL   19:01  10:33 Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv

root      7934  0.6  1.6  18344 14636 tty7     SLs+ 19:01   1:26 /usr/bin/Xorg -auth /tmp/.Xgl-auth-xboDSX -nolisten tcp -dpms -v -s 0 :93 -terminate

```

Xgl est aussi présent

```

spike     7946  0.0  0.8  13500  7568 tty1     S    19:02   0:07 gnome-window-decorator

```

Gnome-window-decorator est go

J'ai pris Xgl sur l'entrepot svn de Hanno. Ca fait environ 1 mois que je n'ai pas tout mis a jour et recompiler. J'ai lu sur le how-to que Hanno est maintenant passé date, c'est vrai?

Si oui juste me pointer la direction pour avoir une source plus fraiche svp

Voila mon gconf-edit. Pas la peine d'uploader limage ailleur, j'ai mon propre serveur apache (il roule sur linux en plus!)

http://bleh.mine.nu/screen1.png

aucune trace de compiz...

j'ai p-e effectivement une version périmée...

Quest-ce que tu veux dire par "opacity tu dois l'installer"? Il est pas fournit avec compiz de base?

Et puis tant qua etre dans le vif du sujet, je ne peux pas changer de theme pour la barre de mes applications. Le theme manager de gnome plante quand jessaie de le faire, c normal? Aucun mal a changer dicone ou de couleur, seulement l'aspect de la barre.

----------

## Delvin

haha je le vois compiz dans ton screen, il est autour des fenêtres !!!

maintenant pour avoir de zolis effets, ca se passe dans gconf-editor, remonte quelques pages de ce sujet, tout est expliqué

----------

## SpikeXtrem

ouaip bin jai compiz qui fonctionne c pas ca le probleme.

j'ai les fenetre sticky , le joli alt-tab, et le cube qui tourne!

mais pas de transparence manuelle des fenetres

Et il me manque quelques trucs intéressants, comme l'entrée conpiz dans mon gconf/editor

----------

## tlepo

Salut SpikeXtrem,

Pour "opacity", il faut non seulement faire un:

```

emerge compiz-plugin-opacity

```

Mais en plus, il faut activer le plugin. C'est-à-dire exécuter gconf-editor; accéder à apps puis  à compiz puis général puis allscreens puis, options pour y ajouter le terme "opacity".

Evidemment, si tu ne trouve pas compiz dans la liste d'apps sous gconf-editor.... ca ne va pas aller. C'est le premier problème à résoudre.

Personnellement, j'ai utilisé coffebuzz (au lieu d'Hanno) peut-être un réinstallation par là peut-elle t'aider.

A+ T

----------

## tlepo

@ SpikeXtrem

Tu lances gconf-editor en superutilisateur (parce là, je sais qu'il n'affiche pas compiz). Si oui, essaye comme utilisateur normal.

A+ T

----------

## SpikeXtrem

 *tlepo wrote:*   

> @ SpikeXtrem
> 
> Tu lances gconf-editor en superutilisateur (parce là, je sais qu'il n'affiche pas compiz). Si oui, essaye comme utilisateur normal.
> 
> 

 

Excellente remarque!

Je pensais qu'un outil du genre devait sexécuter en superuser... Voila jai une entrée compiz dans mon gconf-editor   :Shocked: 

EDIT : Petite précision

Le probleme que je voudrais régler est que je nai pas de transparence manuelle sur mes fenetres. Cela devrait etre avec la touche windows+molette de souris, c ca?

Et puis, si quelqu'un peut mindiquer comment régler mon probleme de clavier et de changement d'apparence des barres de mes applications dans gnome ca serait super   :Razz: 

----------

## tlepo

Je suppose que tu as résussi à activer "opacity". La combinaison de touche, c'est Ctrl+Shift et molette de  souris.

"Win" et molette c'est pour le zoom manuel.

[Pour l'autre problème, je jette un coup d'oeil.]

Peux-tu nous dire si tu as bien la serie de lignes comme ceci dans ton script startxgl?

```

DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimise cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher opacity &

DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator &

DISPLAY=:1 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr_CA -variant basic

```

Pour fr_CA -variant basic,je ne suis pas sûr du tout.

A+ T

----------

## SpikeXtrem

hm opacity ne sen trouve pas dans gconf-editor. jvais relire les post du tread pour voir ce qui pourrait manquer. Un emerge d'opacity (je sais c pas le nom exact) ne fonctionne pas avec Hanno, je réesayerai dans coffee.

Elle est 3 semaine plus a jour que celle d'Hanno jimagine quya eu des améliorations.

Je bien toutes les lignes que tu as mentionner dans mon startxgl

tiens jle post tant qua y etre

```

#!/bin/bash

echo ">Starting XGL at Display: 1"

echo "========= XGL ============"

Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv &

sleep 3

echo "======= COMPIZ ==========="

DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gcon$sleep 3

echo "====== DECORATIONS ======="

DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator &

 sleep 3

echo "======= GNOME ============"

DISPLAY=:1 gnome-session &

DISPLAY=:1 nautilus -n --sync &

DISPLAY=:1 setxkbmap -model microsoftprousb -layout ca -variant fr &

echo "======= LOGOUT ============"

#killall Xgl

# Adding the line above,if you can't logout Gnome correctly.

```

Petite question rapide : On peut faire fonctionner Xgl pour avoir un login manager? J'ai mis le script de démarrage startxgl dans gdm.conf pour qui démarre par défaut. Mais au lieu de m'emmener sur lécran de login y entre directement dans gnome avec laccount root. Évidemment cest indésirable.

les parties intéressantes pour xgl dans gdm.conf

```

#0=Standard

1=Xgl

###Un peu plus bas

[server-Xgl]

name=Xgl-Server

command=/usr/bin/startxgl

flexible=true

```

RE-EDIT : Jviens de parcourir le how-to. Opacity se trouve dans coffee, effectivement. J'vais a un cours et je tente le coup ce soir.

----------

## SpikeXtrem

tant qua etre dans l'instable...

Ya un moyen de mettre la main sur un ebuild de gnome 2.14, exemple sur un entrepot svn, autre que portage?

----------

## UB|K

 *SpikeXtrem wrote:*   

> Petite question rapide : On peut faire fonctionner Xgl pour avoir un login manager?

 

C'est très simple de configurer gdm correctement pour xgl!!. Ça ce fait comme ça:

```
#0=Standard

0=Xgl

...

# Definition of the standard X server.

[server-Standard]

name=Standard server

command=/usr/bin/X -audit 0

flexible=true

# Definition of the Xgl server.

[server-Xgl]

name=Xgl server

command=/usr/bin/Xgl -accel xv -accel glx:pubffer -ac -audit 0 -br

flexible=true
```

tout ça couplé avec un pauvre script lancé via gnome-session:

```
#!/bin/sh 

export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/

compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &

gnome-window-decorator &
```

on notera l'absence du DISPLAY=:X car xgl est désomais lancé sur le DISPLAY princial (:0).

On a aussi la possiblité de lancer deux serveurs via gdm:

-xorg normal sur le DISPLAY :0

-xgl sur sur le DISPLAY :1

pour faire ça il suffit de modifier gdm.conf de cette façon:

```
0=Standard

1=Xgl
```

et de lancer gnome avec un script qui fait un ch'tit test pour savoir sur quel DISPLAY on se trouve:

```
#!/bin/sh

if [[ $DISPLAY = ':0.0' ]];

        then

        metacity --replace;  (<--- des fois que gnome se 'souvienne' de compiz comme son WM par defaut)

        else

        compiz --replace (etc...);

fi
```

EDIT:

 *SpikeXtrem wrote:*   

> tant qua etre dans l'instable...
> 
> Ya un moyen de mettre la main sur un ebuild de gnome 2.14, exemple sur un entrepot svn, autre que portage?

 

ça commence à arriver sur BreakMyGentoo mais c'est plutôt pas au point: il faut mettre les mains dans le bambouis pour faire marcher certains trucs (gnome-volume-manager + le nouveau gnome-mount qui remplace pmount par exemple)

EDIT2:

@man_in_the_hill: tu pourrais renommer le titre du thread en un truc plus explicite? c-a-d un titre qui indique que c'est l'endroit où poster pour partager ses expériences avec xgl, poser des questions ou pleurer parce que ça plante... bref un titre plus général...

EDIT3: suppression de -kb

----------

## SpikeXtrem

Jimagine quon doit mettre l'entrepot dans make.conf, section portage-overlay pour faire un emerge

On peut mettre mettre plusieurs overlay? pcq je commence a en avoir 3-4.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## UB|K

 *SpikeXtrem wrote:*   

> On peut mettre mettre plusieurs overlay? pcq je commence a en avoir 3-4.  

 

tout à fait:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/perso \

                /usr/local/overlays/xgl-coffee \

                /usr/local/overlays/bmg-main"
```

en gros un espace entre chaque overlay suffit, les \ ne sont la que pour la lisibité de mon make.conf.

----------

## man in the hill

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> EDIT2:
> 
> @man_in_the_hill: tu pourrais renommer le titre du thread en un truc plus explicite? c-a-d un titre qui indique que c'est l'endroit où poster pour partager ses expériences avec xgl, poser des questions ou pleurer parce que ça plante... bref un titre plus général...

 

Bonne idée, c'est fait...

                                                            @+

----------

## SpikeXtrem

Je suis vraiment désolé mais faudrait élaborer sur gdm et Xgl... il est possible darriver dans gdm et de spécifier quel manager on veut, xorg ou xgl?

si oui jaimerais bien un how-to explicite.

dans tout les cas tu m'a donné des script mais je sais pas où les mettre. Celui dans gnome-session par exemple ca me semble obscure où ca se trouve.

----------

## UB|K

 *SpikeXtrem wrote:*   

> Je suis vraiment désolé mais faudrait élaborer sur gdm et Xgl... il est possible darriver dans gdm et de spécifier quel manager on veut, xorg ou xgl?

 

non, c'est pas possible de choisir directement sous gdm mais avec la solution que j'ai donné (celle avec les 2 serveurs), tu peux quand même choisir:

ctrl+alt+F7 -> xorg-x11

ctrl+alt+F8 -> xgl

de plus, avec la dernière version de gdm, il y a une petite nouveauté du côté de "gdmflexiserver" (qd on clique sur "nouvelle connection" qqpart dans le menu gnome) il y a une boîte de dialogue qui apparait et qui propose le choix du serveur.

 *SpikeXtrem wrote:*   

> dans tout les cas tu m'a donné des script mais je sais pas où les mettre. Celui dans gnome-session par exemple ca me semble obscure où ca se trouve.

 

un script, tu peux le mettre où tu veux, tant qu'il est exécutable, le reste on s'en cogne (enfin presque: il est dans le PATH ou pas mais ça change pas grand chose). Après il suffit de le lancer: soit à la mano soit directement au démarrage de gnome (cf. gnome-session-properties accessible via le menu de préférences).

Voila, je pense pas pouvoir être plus clair.

----------

## SpikeXtrem

Merveilleux tout fonctionne avec GDM!

Jai utiliser la solution qui lance seulement Xgl, pas les 2 a la fois. J<veux experimenter quelque chose de stable avant de me lancer dans quelque chose de plus complex.

Enfin presque tout fonctionne.. seulement mon clavier qui ne veux pas se franciser

dans mon script de demarrage de compiz jai cette ligne

```

setxkbmap -model microsoftusbpro -layout ca -variant fr &

```

mais si jessaie manuellement une fois dans ma session gnome

```

#setxkbmap -model microsoftusbpro -layout ca -variant fr

XKB extension not present on :0.0

```

Cest quoi cette erreur de display?

Il me semble que jai demarre xgl sur le display 0 pourtant.

----------

## UB|K

 *SpikeXtrem wrote:*   

> Cest quoi cette erreur de display?
> 
> Il me semble que jai demarre xgl sur le display 0 pourtant.

 

c'est que si tu as copier/coller ce que j'ai donné pour gdm.conf, il y a une erreur, il fallait lire:

```
# Definition of the Xgl server.

[server-Xgl]

name=Xgl server

command=/usr/bin/Xgl -accel xv -accel glx:pubffer -ac -audit 0 -br

flexible=true
```

sans le -kb qui désactive l'extension XKB, d'où le problème.

Je vais editer mon post pour virer cette coquille.

----------

## tlepo

```

SpikeXtrem:

Elle est 3 semaine plus a jour que celle d'Hanno jimagine quya eu des améliorations.

```

C'est pire que ça d'après ce que je lis sur le site dans la Section "Checkout An Overlay":

```

Warning: Hanno svn is down, and people on freenode #xgl say it's out-dated use coffee

--Elpargo 04:18, 15 March 2006 (GMT) 

```

A+ T

----------

## tlepo

Il me semble qu'il y a une petite erreur dans le wiki ce 17 mars.

Dans la Section "Unmasking relevant packages", je pense qu'il ne faut pas mentionner le n° de la version de qt sinon ca devrait provoquer une erreur "atom":

```

x11-libs/qt-4.1.0 ~x86 #only if you use KDE

```

A+ T

----------

## Argian

 *tlepo wrote:*   

> Il me semble qu'il y a une petite erreur dans le wiki ce 17 mars.
> 
> Dans la Section "Unmasking relevant packages", je pense qu'il ne faut pas mentionner le n° de la version de qt sinon ca devrait provoquer une erreur "atom":
> 
> ```
> ...

 En fait, quand on met un numéro de version, il faut un signe du genre =, >, <, ~, etc avant le nom du package. Pour ce cas, ça pourrait donner un

```

=x11-libs/qt-4.1.0 ~x86
```

et après ça, plus d'erreur  :Wink:  Je pense qu'il vaut mieux mettre un numéro de version dans package.keywords plutôt que de démasquer tout le package (Quand on est en x86 bien entendu). Juste mon opinion cela dit  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## SpikeXtrem

EDIT : Euh trompé de langue. Ahem!

Et cest reparti! J'ai emerger Gnome 2.14 et maintenant quand j'entre dans une session gnome mes fenetres créées n'ont aucune bordure et je ne peux pas les bouger. De plus, toutes les fonctionnalités de Compiz semblent ne pas fonctionner. J'ai la toute toute denriere versoin Xgl de Coffee. Revision 80.

Une raison pkoi compiz ne chargerait pas ses plugins?

----------

## SpikeXtrem

Comme c'est charmant. La solution était si simple. en créviant le post jai eu un éclair de génie. Est-ce que Compiz est démarré??? Et bien NON! Un coup d'oeil dans Gnome-session pour voir que mes programme de démarrage que javais avant ne sy trouvaient plus... Ya qua les ajouter pour que tout redevienne normal.

 :Embarassed: 

J'espere au moins pas etre le seul a qui ca arrivera

----------

## UB|K

pour la route, un autre petit script qui permet de lancer compiz ou un autre wm (metacity en l'occurence) selon que l'on lance Xgl ou Xorg:

```
#!/bin/bash

if [[ `pgrep Xgl` ]];

  then

    echo "running compiz..." 

    export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/

    compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher & 

    gnome-window-decorator &

    xbindkeys &

    setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr &

  else

    echo "running metacity..."

    metacity --replace

fi
```

(à placer comme d'hab' au démarage de gnome via "gnome-session-properties" )

----------

## yoyo

Bon, je fais remonter ce thread car j'ai une petite question. Je trouve différents overlays gérant xgl à l'aide de "layman". Je vous les liste :

```
$ layman -L

* break-my-gentoo-main      [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://rsync.breakmygentoo...)

* ebuild-exchange           [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://rsync.ebuildexchang...)

* ecatmur                   [Subversion] (source: http://catmur.co.uk/svn/rep...)

* erazor                    [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://erazor-zone.de/port...)

* fantoo                    [Subversion] (source: https://fantoo.ru/svn         )

* fluidportage              [Subversion] (source: http://redeeman.kaspersandb...)

* gentoo-de                 [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://rsync.gentoo.de/gen...)

* gentopia                  [Subversion] (source: https://gentopia.gentooexpe...)

* gnome-experimental        [Subversion] (source: https://nemesis.fprintf.net...)

* java-experimental         [Subversion] (source: http://gentooexperimental.o...)

* kde-experimental          [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://download.berlios.de...)

* kde-stable                [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://download.berlios.de...)

* kolab2                    [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://gunnarwrobel.de/kolab2)

* php                       [Tar       ] (source: http://svn.gnqs.org/downloa...)

* portage-xgl               [Subversion] (source: http://svn.hboeck.de/xgl-ov...)

* science                   [Subversion] (source: https://gentooscience.org/s...)

* voip                      [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://svn.netdomination.o...)

* webapps-experimental      [Subversion] (source: http://svn.gnqs.org/svn/gen...)

* wrobel-experimental       [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://gunnarwrobel.de/wro...)

* wrobel-stable             [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://gunnarwrobel.de/wro...)

* xgl-coffee                [Subversion] (source: http://www.tripthelight.net...)

* xwing                     [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://gentoo.xwing.info/x...)

* zugaina                   [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://gentoo.zugaina.org/...)
```

Quels sont les différences entre ces différents overlay (xgl-coffee et portage-xgl principalement) et lequel me conseillez-vous (je recherche à obtenir quelque chose qui marche sans être forcément sur le dernier cvs dispo) ??

Merci.

----------

## lithium

xgl-coffee depuis plusieurs semaines sans soucis

----------

## UB|K

 *lithium wrote:*   

> xgl-coffee depuis plusieurs semaines sans soucis

 

+1

en faveur de xgl-coffee:

-il est basé sur des snapshots du cvs qui marchent (cf. les ECVS_CO_DATE dans les ebuilds) plutôt que le cvs du jour qui peut tout casser...

en défaveur de portage-xgl:

-même si c'est, historiquement, le premier overlay qui a marché, il ne me semble pas que le gars Hanno Boeck le maintienne encore... 

Pour les autres, j'en ai aucune idée, je ne savais même pas qu'ils existaient. Ce qu'il y a de sûr avec xgl-coffee c'est que c'est ce que la majorité utilise, il sera donc plus facile d'obtenir du support en cas d'erreurs.

----------

## yoyo

Merci pour ces précisions.  :Wink: 

Une dernière question pour la route : pour passer à xgl/compiz, vous avez suivi le howto du wiki gentoo ?

----------

## xaviermiller

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Merci pour ces précisions. 
> 
> Une dernière question pour la route : pour passer à xgl/compiz, vous avez suivi le howto du wiki gentoo ?

 

Héhé, y en a un qui va installer XGL ce week-end  :Wink:  (pas encore fait de mon côté)

----------

## UB|K

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Une dernière question pour la route : pour passer à xgl/compiz, vous avez suivi le howto du wiki gentoo ?

 

ça peut être utile à lire effectivement... mais la méthode la plus simple reste de démasquer les paquets qui vont bien, de vérifier les USEFLAGs et d'utiliser le script emxgl (nvidia seulement) présent à la racine de l'overlay xg-coffee puis de reconsturire tout ce qui dépend de cairo/glitz.

Après retour au wiki pour trouver le script de lancement qui de convient et le reste de la configuration.

edit: et pour fêter mon passage en "l33t" je fais un post complétement inutile car le wiki parle du script emxgl... donc le wiki est au taquet, autant pour moi...

----------

## yoyo

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> edit: et pour fêter mon passage en "l33t" je fais un post complétement inutile car le wiki parle du script emxgl... donc le wiki est au taquet, autant pour moi...

 Ben pas tant que ça, puisque je ne l'avais pas vu ...   :Embarassed:  (j'ai utilisé layman pour récupérer l'overlay).

À noter que emxgl est obsolète (cf. wiki).

Enjoy !

----------

## polytan

Je ne sais pas vous, mais moi ca marche a peu pres....

A peu près j'ai dit   :Cool:   :Cool: 

J'utilise xgl avec xfce4 et pour les bureaux virtuels dans le panneau xfce (et meme dans la barre de tache) sont tous petits et inutilisables...

De plus, je suis habitué à changer de bureau virtuel en mettant la souris sur le bord de l'écran et ca ne marche pas. Vous faites comment pour changer de bureau ? au clavier ? Vous savez comment configurer le truc pour que ca marche a la souris ?

Amitiés,

----------

## UB|K

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Vous faites comment pour changer de bureau ? au clavier ? Vous savez comment configurer le truc pour que ca marche a la souris ?

 

oui au clavier, par défaut c'est comme ça:

Ctrl+alt+<flêche gauche ou droite> (avec shift en plus pour déplacer la fenêtre qui a le focus)

Mais il doit être possible d'utiliser la souris (avec une 7 boutons ça doit bien le faire) et allant modifier les raccourcis là:

```
/apps/compiz/plugins/rotate/screen0/options/
```

Bon, t'auras pas les "bords résistants" mais c'est déjà ça.

Par contre, un truc qui mérite d'être tenter: brightside, une appli qui ajoute la fonction "bords résistants" dans metacity via libwnck et comme compiz utilise aussi libwnck, il y a une chance (mince) que ce hack fonctionne aussi sous compiz. brightside n'est pas dans portage mais un ebuild traine sur bugzilla.

edit: bon, plein d'espoirs j'ai voulu essayer en ré-installant brightside... mais non, le pauvre est dépassé pas les événements: la souris disparait bien sur la gauche, apparait bien à droite mais on reste sur le même bureau. Une dernière solution serait de délencher la rotation de compiz via ligne de commande et de configurer les actions costums de brightside pour qu'il le fasse mais à ma connaissance, compiz ne fonctionne pas via ligne de commande...

----------

## polytan

je vais essayer brightside.

J'adore changer de bureau à la souris, c'est dommage que ce goodies du feu de dieu version geek jacky ne soit pas présente...

Encore merci à toi UB|K !

++

----------

## lithium

en parant des boutons supplementaires de la souris j'ai un problème insoluble avec Xgl et ma souris 7 boutons

dans les deux boutons supplementaires, le premier (logiquement 7) apparait comme le 38ème  :Very Happy:  et le dernier ( :Cool:  est mort

j'ai essayé differents reglages qui fonctionnent avec le serveur standard mais pas avec Xgl

----------

## loopx

je vois qu'il y a des gens qui ont eu plus de chance que moi   :Confused: 

Le rootless fonctionnait (fenetre bleu, avec une console qui se déplace comme un flanc)... Mais pas moyen de le démarrer pour avoir mon kde dedans... J'ai essayé kdm, le script startxgl puis j'ai testé gdm qui m'a tué le gestionaire de fenetre de kde (oui, kde n'arrive plus a déplacer les fenetres alors que je ne tourne pas avec compiz)... J'essaie pour l'instant de récupérer un kde fonctionnel...

----------

## lithium

kwin --replace

----------

## loopx

alllllllllllllllaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiise  :Smile: 

Enfin, ca remarche, mais comment, comment ca se fait ? C'est étrangement incroyable   :Cool: 

Avec ca, j'ai une question: compiz = kwin ... ?

EDIT: pour lancer kde via le startx, je mettais ceci dans .xinitrc de mon home: exec startkde... Maintenant, je me construit un ptit script (que je lancerai une fois loggé en user a partir de la console, quand X ne tourne pas encore). Mais pour lancer kde, quelle est la commande ? whereis startkde est introuvable   :Shocked: 

EDIT2: cette ligne est cencé me démarrer le WM pour XGL:

```

DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &

```

Le truc que je comprend pas bien, c'est pourquoi devrais-je mettre gconf après le --replace étant donné que gconf-editor ne trouve pas le apps/compiz et que donc, je veux juste activer les plug-in via la ligne de commande. Ne serais-t'il pas mieux de supprimer gconf et de garder le reste ?

EDIT3: oubliez ce que je viens de dire, startkde est la commande pour lancer kde ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## UB|K

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Le truc que je comprend pas bien, c'est pourquoi devrais-je mettre gconf après le --replace étant donné que gconf-editor ne trouve pas le apps/compiz et que donc, je veux juste activer les plug-in via la ligne de commande. Ne serais-t'il pas mieux de supprimer gconf et de garder le reste ?

 

bah, si gconf-editor ne te permet pas d'editer la confugation de compiz et que du coup tu dois utilser sa config par défaut, tu peux virer le "gconf" de ta ligne de commande.

Mais c'est dommage de pas pourvoir le configurer, c'est surtout pas normal. 

Essayes de lancer juste "compiz --replace gconf" depuis une console voir il sort des erreurs sur ce plugin.

----------

## loopx

Mais pour régler quoi au fait ? J'ai déjà tout les plugs in, toutes mes touches fonctionne....

Mais qu'y a t'il a part: le cube, la transparence, le zoom, le flanc ?

Tiens, j'ai un autre problème avec mon kde (merci encore à gdm qui m'a tout pété): j'ai plus qu'un seul bureau, pas moyen d'en rajouter... bizarre hein ? Personne n'aurais une idée ? La je recompile kde 3.5.2, j'espère que ca va aller, si il y a moyen de mettre une image différente par face du cube, c'est parfais  :Smile: 

----------

## UB|K

 *loopx wrote:*   

> si il y a moyen de mettre une image différente par face du cube, c'est parfais 

 

c'est le genre de truc truc que tu peux régler avec gconf-editor mais également:

- changer les raccourcis claviers des divers plugins

- afficher une image de fond

- régler la vitesse de fade, minimize etc...

- divers petits réglages de scale (espacement, opacité...)

- définir si le switcher s'applique à tous les espaces de travail

- définir la qualité des textures

- créer des raccourcis perso qui sont d'habitude gérés par le WM (metacity en tout cas) comme les dialogues "lancer une aplli", "prendre un screenshot" etc...

Bref, essentiellement des détails mais aussi certains trucs qui peuvent aider à rendre compiz un poil plus utilisable.

 *loopx wrote:*   

> (merci encore à gdm qui m'a tout pété)

 

pff la légendaire mauvaise foi des utilisateur de kde... vous savez plus quoi inventer pour dire que gnome c'est pas bien   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> - définir si le switcher s'applique à tous les espaces de travail 

 

Ca fait un moment que je cherche cette option mais je la trouve nul part   :Sad:   Tu pourrais m'aider stp   :Wink: 

----------

## UB|K

déjà, il faut utiliser le FLAG "switch_all_desktops" en emergeant compiz puis le reste se passe dans gconf:

```
gconftool-2 -s /apps/compiz/plugins/switcher/screen0/options/all_dekstops -t bool true
```

----------

## theniaky

Ok merci beaucoup !

----------

## loopx

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   (merci encore à gdm qui m'a tout pété) 
> 
> pff la légendaire mauvaise foi des utilisateur de kde... vous savez plus quoi inventer pour dire que gnome c'est pas bien  

 

 :Laughing: 

Oui, d'accord, j'aime pas gnome, c'est vrai... Je dis ca parce que depuis que je l'ai utilisé, ca n'a plus fonctionné (et j'aimerai bien comprendre parce que je sais vraiment pas comment il aurait pu faire ca..). Je trouve ca bizarre, n'empeche que je suis tjs entrain de chercher pour retrouver mes 4 bureau   :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT: il me faut gconf-editor avec le truc compiz, je regarde... Super, il y es  :Smile:  Merci gconf   :Rolling Eyes:  Jvais régler tout ca

----------

## loopx

C'est quoi le skydom ? Et le skydom animated, il change pas grand chose.... (pour le cube).. Au fait, on peu pas mettre un film sur le dessus du cube ?

Et comment on fait pour "bloquer" cette facade ? J'arrive pas a rester dessus...

EDIT: trouvé pour rester sur le dessus du cube: rotate/option/snap_top

----------

## NiLuJe

Pif, paf, pouf, j'me suis aussi jeté à l'eau... Mauvaise idée, cette chose est en train d'me faire passer une nuit blanche...  :Very Happy: 

Bref, globalement, ça marche niquel (installé via l'overlay xgl-coffee trunk), excepté le fait que l'accélération _2D_ à l'air de s'être pris un coup dans la tronche... (Gf 6800), ça rend un peu comme sans l'option RenderAccel des drivers nvidia sous Xorg 7... ;/

Et c'est encore pire lors de la redimension d'une fenêtre, où la ça saccade franchement.

Bref, pas top, suis-je seul à avoir ce genre de problème? (Sinon tout le reste est impec, les jolis n'effets de compiz marchent apparemment correctement, de même que mplayer en -vo xv)

(Les logs x/Xgl m'ont l'air correct, le module nvidia affiche fièrement qu'il active l'accel Render, mais bon... Mêmes symptômes que ce soit sous Xfce4 / KDE / compiz brut de pomme...)

----------

## lithium

 *Quote:*   

> Avec ca, j'ai une question: compiz = kwin ... ? 

 

kwin est le window manager de KDE, compiz est un autre window/composite manager specialement écrit pour Xgl  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Oki, mais avec tout ca, j'ai encore une question. Ben en fait, sous mon kde, sans kwin, j'ai plus mes 4 bureau => je peux plus mettre 1 images/face du cube. Pourrais t'on m'expliquer comment procéder, car dans les configs de  gnome (gconf-editor), j'ai juste trouvé de quoi mettre 1 image en arrière plan (et pas 4 différentes). Si il y a moyen de récuperer les 4 bureau à la kde, ce serais bien sympa, sinon, un autre moyen m'arrangerai aussi   :Wink: 

----------

## NiLuJe

Me semble que c'est pas encore possible sous KDE... (De même que le pager n'affiche aussi qu'un desk)

----------

## loopx

J'aurais voulu savoir si vous aviez ces problèmes:

Ma config: athon xp 2200+, 1 Go de ram, ATI radéon 9600 pro (128 mo).

J'utilise kde + xgl, lorsque je déplace une fenetre, le proco monte presque à 100% (c'est fluide mais bon, il me semblais que c'était à la carte graphique de calculé tout ca). Alors est-ce normal ? Pareil lors de la rotation du cube. Meme que si je lance un film et que je fais bouger le cube, ben la vidéo s'arrete (car pas assez de resource sur le proco). J'utilise xine (driver xv), c'est peut etre à cause de ca.

Deuxième problème, j'ai souvent le problème lorsque deux fenetre sont superposée. Je click sur la fenetre (donc, celle qui est AU DESSUS de l'autre) et paf, ca me fait un click sur la FENETRE DERRIERE => la fenetre qui était tout en dessous apparait en premier plan. En gros, je suppose que c'est un bug. Surtout que j'ai essayé kde-windows-decorator et que ca change absolumenent rien, meme que c'est toujours le gnome-windows-decorator qui est à nouveau chargé. C'est assez désagréable le fait de clicker à travers une fenetre, j'espère que se sera résolu prochainement   :Confused: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'ai fait une Maj hier et je crois que c'est le meilleur overlay de coffeebuzz , les bureaux sont gérés maintenant à la souris au lieu du clavier, la transparence est mieux géré et une plus grande fluidité...

                                                         @+

----------

## Delvin

A quelle révision es-tu ?

j'ai l'impression de bloquer a la 152, c'est peut être la dérniére mais il me semble que ca fait plusieurs jours/semaines que ca n'a pas changé ?

ou alors il faut ré-emerger compiz/xgl pour avoir une version plus a jour ?

EDIT: J'ai aussi un petit probléme, le switcher de bureau dans gnome ne fonctionne presque pas, je ne peux voir les différents bureaux que sur le premier ...

dés que je vais sur un autre bureau, il me dit que c'est le bureau 1 et impossible de changer ...

----------

## mat2546

bonjours,

J'aimerais installer XGL sur mon pc . J'ai un nvidia 5700 a 128 mo . 

Quelle est la meilleure procedure d'installation?

----------

## loopx

Je pense que ca doit etre ce howto:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL

----------

## titoucha

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> A quelle révision es-tu ?
> 
> j'ai l'impression de bloquer a la 152, c'est peut être la dérniére mais il me semble que ca fait plusieurs jours/semaines que ca n'a pas changé ?
> 
> ou alors il faut ré-emerger compiz/xgl pour avoir une version plus a jour ?
> ...

 

Tu n'est pas le seul à te retrouver à la 152.   :Very Happy: 

J'ai testé XGL avec Gnome et j'ai eu pas mal de bugs dont celui que tu cite.

----------

## SnowBear

Je suis aussi à la 152 (je pense que le développement est arrété ?).

J'utilise Gnome et je n'ai pas (plus) de problème  :Wink:  .

As tu ajouté "switcher" dans les plugins pour compiz ?

----------

## titoucha

Honètement je n'ai pas plus cherché que ça car je suis sous Kde, mais il me semble que j'avais switcher.

Ce que je me souvient c'est que la déco des fenêtres disparaissait et il n'y avait plus moyen de les redimentionner, mais pas mal de problèmes devaient venir de moi car je ne sais pas configurer et utiliser Gnome.

----------

## mat2546

Bonjours,

J'ai installé XGL et tout ce qui apparament mais quand je lance gconf-editor , compiz n'est pas dans dans apps . Et quand je tape compiz dans la console ça me renvoie ça :

compiz : GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz : failed to manage screen : 0

compiz : no managable screens found on display : 1 . 0

----------

## man in the hill

salut à tous,

je suis aussi à la rev 152.

Switcher fonctionne bien avec xfce4...

mat: TroublesShooting XGL :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL:Troubleshooting#GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap_is_missing

                                                      @+

----------

## mat2546

j'ai suivis la procedure (j'ai aussi essayé avec la version qu'ils conseillaient de mesa ) et voila ce que ça me retourne quand j'essais de lancer startxgl :

Fatal server error:

Could not create server lock file: /tmp/.X1-lock

compiz: Couldn't open display :1

(gnome-window-decorator:8654): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  

(nautilus:8656): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  

(gnome-settings-daemon:8655): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  

(gnome-panel:8657): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  

Pouvez vous m'aider . (j'ai aussi essayé avec la version qu'ils conseillaient de mesa )

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Est-ce que tu as dèjà lancer Xgl  en console sans serveur X-org...

c-a-d:

```
Ctrl + Alt + BackSpace
```

ensuite :

```
startxgl
```

Qu'est-ce qui se passe alors ?

                                                           @+

ps: Bien sûr pas de login manager !

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

C'est le bon serveur qui n'est pas spécifié avec la variable DISPLAY... 

                                                                          @+

----------

## mat2546

Pour lancer xgl j'ai toujours fait  Ctrl + Alt + BackSpace

suivit de /usr/local/testing/startxgl 1 gnome .

Avant xgl se lançait mais je n'arrivais pas a lancer compiz . Quand je tapais compiz dans une console sous xgl , ça me renvoyait :compiz : GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz : failed to manage screen : 0

compiz : no managable screens found on display : 1 . 0

Apres j'a suivis se qui etait marqué dans  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL:Troubleshooting#GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap_is_missing

et j'ai installé la bonne version de mesa . 

Suite a ça je ne peux plus lancer xgl avec  /usr/local/testing/startxgl 1 gnome . 

il me renvoie quand j'essais de le faire :

Fatal server error:

Could not create server lock file: /tmp/.X1-lock

compiz: Couldn't open display :1

(gnome-window-decorator:8654): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:

(nautilus:8656): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:

(gnome-settings-daemon:8655): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:

(gnome-panel:8657): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: 

Il faut donc que je fasse :

Ctrl + Alt + BackSpace , suivit de DISPLAY=:1 et ensuite /usr/local/testing/startxgl 1 gnome ? 

C'est ça ?

Merci pour vos reponses

----------

## coloneil

fait:

```

rm /tmp/.X1-lock 

```

et peut etre

```

rm /tmp/.X93-lock

```

(en root)

ou un truc du genre si y te demande, puis relance ton script

----------

## lesourbe

bon chez moi ca marche bien avec xfce, sauf que tout ce qui est fullscreen rame comme c est pas permis (xine,  mplayer, quake 3,...). bon la solution c'est de lancer tout ca dans une instance de X grâce a xinit mais je crois pas que ce manque de perfs est "normal" (sous X c'est superfluide).

l'est-il ? l'est-il pas ?

----------

## MpJin

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Je suis aussi à la 152 (je pense que le développement est arrété ?).
> 
> J'utilise Gnome et je n'ai pas (plus) de problème  .
> 
> As tu ajouté "switcher" dans les plugins pour compiz ?

 

Le serveur svn a changé de place !

entrepot "stable" : http://svn.xgl-coffee.org/xgl-coffee/trunk

ou "testing" : http://svn.xgl-coffee.org/xgl-coffee/testing

----------

## mat2546

merci pour votre aide , mais ça en marche toujours pas   :Sad:  .

La meme erreur subsiste .

Je peux meme rajouter que avant d'afficher ces erreurs, l'erreur suivante apparait :

fatal server error :

no glx visuals available .

Que faire ?

----------

## dapsaille

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> bon chez moi ca marche bien avec xfce, sauf que tout ce qui est fullscreen rame comme c est pas permis (xine,  mplayer, quake 3,...). bon la solution c'est de lancer tout ca dans une instance de X grâce a xinit mais je crois pas que ce manque de perfs est "normal" (sous X c'est superfluide).
> 
> l'est-il ? l'est-il pas ?

 

 Pour moi c'est la meme chose ... si je le lance dans un xterm sous un X existant tout est super fluide ca "clingues" (TM) 

mais si je le lance par le script fourni ca rame vraiment méchamment du genre inutilisable et la j'ai plus aucun effets ....

 Bizarre sur mon autre poste j'avais pas ca :/

 Quelqu'un aurais pitie ? :p ^^

----------

## dapsaille

Résolu pour moi 

 lancer avec le startxgl 0 kde ati -ng

 et apres avoir modifie le script en changeant les sleep 3 en sleep 10 :p

----------

## loopx

 *MpJin wrote:*   

>  *SnowBear wrote:*   Je suis aussi à la 152 (je pense que le développement est arrété ?).
> 
> J'utilise Gnome et je n'ai pas (plus) de problème  .
> 
> As tu ajouté "switcher" dans les plugins pour compiz ? 
> ...

 

Ben enfin, pourquoi ils changent tout le temps de place celui la ...

EDIT: je viens d'avoir le problème de l'écran pas found et du pixel foireux.... 

Il se fait que (pourtant, avant ca fonctionnait, je sais pas comment), lors d'une mise a jour, je re-emerge mesa et il m'a downgrader ce packet pour l'upgrader   :Shocked: .

Donc, j'ai rajouté dans package.unmask mesa, et maintenant, il reprend la nouvelle version. Je test pour voir si ca remarche  :Smile: .

Au fait, ca lags a stock sans mesa ont dirait bien .... => si ca lags, checker peut etre la version de mesa ...

EDIT2: en effet, ctais mesa le boulet... Tiens, le nouveau compiz a l'etre de connaitre kde  :Smile:  (les bordures sont pas pareil depuis la mises a jour), jvais voir ca

EDIT3: pff, ca n'a rien changé  :Sad: 

----------

## lithium

dans le nouvel overlay de coffebuzz vous n'avez pas de problème avec compiz-quinnston ?

chez moi il délire plein pot apparement avec evolution et firefox quand je les ouvre sur un bureau, 

sur les autres leur fenêtre n'apparait pas mais elle garde le focus, 

en balladant mon pointeur je peut deviner les bords de la fenêtre et un clique droit dedans fait apparaitre leur menu...

----------

## lesourbe

je crois que tout les plugins quinn sont plus que alpha, non ?

----------

## lithium

ah ben ça, tout comme le compiz-vanilla

----------

## loopx

Il y a des nouveaux plug-in ?

EDIT: oh, plein de changement, compiz est maintenant déprécié.. Faut utiliser compiz-vanilla ou compiz-quinnstorm (va savoir lequel est le mieux)...

En tout cas, j'essaye le quinnstorm (version plus haute que vanilla   :Very Happy: ).

Les news de compiz sont ici: http://www.xgl-coffee.org/ si ca vous intéresse...

EDIT2: super les new effects  :Smile:  (enfin, juste que si on va trop a gauche ou a droite avec la souris, ben ca change de bureau tout seul, et si on va en HAUT a DROITE avec la souris, ca fait un F12 automatiquement   :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## kabutop

Hello,

j'ai fais qq screenshots sur les nouveaux effets apportés par compiz-quinnstorm.

En plus du F12 ... essayez F11 qui va réorganiser que les fenêtres du même type (comme exposé sur Osx).

A+

----------

## loopx

ah, c'est donc a ca que sert le F11   :Shocked: 

----------

## kabutop

ouai   :Wink: 

C'est super pratique ! Surtout quand tu as plusieurs terminaux cachés par ton navigateur par ex. et que tu veux tous les afficher !

----------

## loopx

Déception, je viens de tester, et ca fonctionne pas avec mon kde   :Mad: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Je viens de faire une maj avec xgl-coffee trunk et en emergeant aussi compiz-quinnstorm... Des nouveaux effets comme l'a signalé loopx , faut pas trop laisser la souris trainer ds les coins et sur les bords   :Laughing:  ,  aussi les plugins que signale kabutop   :Cool:  , bon , il ne manque plus que le direct rendering !!!! Au fait xfce assume tous les plugins sans soucis !!!! 

                                                                  @ +

----------

## Delvin

j'ai mis compiz-quinnstorm, mais il crashait sans arret, je suis revenu au vanilla et hop, ca marche niquel (qques petites erreurs mais bon rien a voir avec l'autre  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## lithium

man in the hill : il n'y aura pas de direct rendering, ils travaillent au contraire sur l'indirect rendering

c'est la seule solution je pense pour avoir plusieurs applis accelerées en même temps, comme les puces graphiques ne sont pas multi-taches

----------

## gbetous

on en est où de XGL avec KDE ? c'est utilisable ? ou il faut toujours bidouiller et utiliser le décorateur de Gnome, les bureaux changent pas correctement etc...

j'avoue ne suivre l'affaire que d'un oeil, meme si je me suis bien régalé avec Kororaa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## theniaky

Est-ce que la jdk de sun (Java) déconne toujours avec compiz ?

 *Quote:*   

> l'indirect rendering 

 

 :Shocked:  En quoi ça consiste exactement ? Parce que si les applications accélérées ne seront jamais utilisables avec Xgl, ça risque de poser tout de même quelques soucis   :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

J'ai KDE, j'ai quelque bugs (pas d'apercu du bureau dans la barre des taches, click a travers les fenetres après avoir changé de bureau).

Pour sun, j'ai eclipse qui tourne très bien avec le dernier j2sdk dispo dans le portage (1.4.quelque chose).

J'ai mis un nouvel effet (wobbly2) et ca fonctionne nikel  :Smile: 

----------

## kabutop

Yo,

Je viens de m'appercevoir d'un truc par hasard : déplacez une fenêtre vers le bord avec CTRL+ALT.

La fenêtre va se coller sur le bord de votre écran   :Very Happy:  Sympa comme effet   :Cool: 

Bonne soirée

----------

## truz

 *kabutop wrote:*   

> La fenêtre va se coller sur le bord de votre écran   Sympa comme effet  

 Ou même contre une autre fenêtre  :Smile:  tous les raccourcis (enfin presque) sont décrits ici: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz  :Wink: 

----------

## truz

 *loopx wrote:*   

> J'ai KDE, j'ai quelque bugs (pas d'apercu du bureau dans la barre des taches, click a travers les fenetres après avoir changé de bureau).

 Je suis sous KDE et ça m'arrive de temps en temps aussi. De même que certaines fenêtres sont réticentes parfois à rester sur leur bureau...

 *loopx wrote:*   

> J'ai mis un nouvel effet (wobbly2) et ca fonctionne nikel 

 Tu l'as trouvé où exactement cet effet ?

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Pour sun, j'ai eclipse qui tourne très bien avec le dernier j2sdk dispo dans le portage (1.4.quelque chose). 

 

Ouais mais je crois que le souci vient de Netbeans = JDK de sun... Et je viens de tester : ça déconne toujours   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai mis un nouvel effet (wobbly2) et ca fonctionne nikel 

 

Oui, j'aimerais bien savoir où trouver ca en effet   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> faut pas trop laisser la souris trainer ds les coins et sur les bords

 

Oui d'ailleurs ça commence un peu à m'agacer ça : il y a pas un moyen de changer ça ?

----------

## kabutop

 *Quote:*   

> Oui d'ailleurs ça commence un peu à m'agacer ça : il y a pas un moyen de changer ça ?

 

Via gconf dans /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/screen0/options... Les 2 premières options ?

J'ai pas testé mais je pense que c'est ca !

A+

----------

## theniaky

Ok merci !

Pour le Java, j'ai vérifié mais toutes les applications que je lance avec la machine virtuelle de sun déconnent : la fenêtre reste blanche...   :Sad:   Le problème ne vient donc pas de Netbeans...

Sinon, j'ai un autre souci : j'utilise actuellement Xfce + gdm. Gdm ne me sert à rien mais je le garde parce que si je lance X manuellement, les polices sont ridiculement petites et je ne sais absolument pas comment régler le problème ! Donc si quelqu'un sait pourquoi ça me fait ça...

----------

## loopx

Vivement le developpement propre pour kde  :Smile: , parce que ca commence à m'agacer de clicker à travers les fenetres ...

Pour le plug-in wobbly2:

http://forums.xgl-coffee.org/viewtopic.php?t=48

En fait, faut telecharger le zip (qui contient un makefile et un .c). 

```

make

make install

(si pas d'erreur, continuer...)

gconf-editor => ajouter le plug-in wobbly2 juste après le wobbly

(redémarrer compiz?)

régler les valeurs comme dans le forum (donc ici: http://home.comcast.net/~moppsy/w-conf.jpg)

```

Pour info, j'ai eu un problème à la compilation (j'ai gcc-3.4.6) et il cherchait des fichiers dans le repertoire inexistant 3.4.5. Donc, vu que j'ai pas trouvé de solution propre, j'ai fait un lien symbolique qui dit que le 3.4.5 = 3.4.6 => maintenant, ca compile.

Encore une autre info, ca risque de foirer au niveau du "make install". Il faut en fait creer le repertoire (dans le home, en user): HOME/.compiz/plugins. Il faut savoir aussi que (pas certain mais presque sur) le script startxgl doit etre modifier pour inclure dans le path des lib le nouveau repertoire précédement créer... Voici mon startxgl pour exemple:

```

NOTE: pour ATI et KDE!

localhost loopx # cat startxgl

#!/bin/bash

echo ">Starting XGL at Display: 1"

echo "========= XGL ============"

Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer &

sleep 3

echo "======= COMPIZ ==========="

DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/loopx/.compiz/plugins/ /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &

sleep 3

echo "====== DECORATIONS ======="

DISPLAY=:1 kde-window-decorator &

sleep 3

echo "======= KDE ============"

DISPLAY=:1 startkde &

sleep 30

DISPLAY=:1 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout be &

DISPLAY=:1 xbindkeys &

```

EDIT: j'ai du adapter à mes gouts ce new plug-in...  :Smile: 

EDIT2: heu non, c'est pas les gouts, c'est les valeurs du plug-in qu'il faut adapter ... va falloir aller dormir...

----------

## lithium

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Est-ce que la jdk de sun (Java) déconne toujours avec compiz ?
> 
>  *Quote:*   l'indirect rendering  
> 
>  En quoi ça consiste exactement ? Parce que si les applications accélérées ne seront jamais utilisables avec Xgl, ça risque de poser tout de même quelques soucis  

 

ben ça consiste à faire un genre de aRts pour l'OpenGL quoi, enfin je suppose, au lieux de faire glx - matos, on fait glx - xgl - matos

me demande pas plus de détails, je les connais pas

----------

## loopx

Tiens, un truc pas mal avec le plugin water:

CTRL+SUPER_KEY = une vague ou le curseur se trouve  :Smile: 

----------

## truz

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "====== DECORATIONS ======="
> 
> ...

   :Shocked:  tu utilises kde-window-decorator   :Question:  ça marche maintenant ?

Au passage, il fait parti de quel package ? (il n'est pas installé chez moi)

----------

## theniaky

Arf, ben mon Xgl fonctionnait parfaitement hier soir avant de me coucher, et ce matin il déconne complètement avec GDM... Il me fait un vieux freeze qui me force à rebooter à la barbare   :Sad: 

Par contre, Xgl continue de fonctionner comme un charme en le lançant manuellement par un script...   :Shocked: 

[EDIT] En fait, lorsque je lance Xgl par gdm, je commence à voir mon bureau et après mon écran devient tout noir et il est impossible de reprendre la main... Le souci c'est que je ne vois rien dans les logs...

----------

## loopx

 *truz wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> echo "====== DECORATIONS ======="
> 
> ...

 

Non, ca marche pas, mais j'ai remarqué que si tu lances ce truc la, ben il te lance automatiquement le gnome (vu que le kde pas encore fait) => pour pas changer plus tard, j'ai mis kde directement (quand kde fonctionnera bien, je le verrai directement  :Smile: ).

Le gnome/kde-window-decorator est compilé avec compiz/compiz-quinnstorm (avec le USE gnome activé, sinon, il y sera pas)

EDIT: to theniaky: j'ai jamais réussis à faire fonctionner gdm, carément n'importe quoi, il y avait des bugs graphique + lags

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *truz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au passage, il fait parti de quel package ? (il n'est pas installé chez moi)

 

compiz avec USE kde

----------

## loopx

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

>  *truz wrote:*   
> 
> Au passage, il fait parti de quel package ? (il n'est pas installé chez moi) 
> 
> compiz avec USE kde

 

```
localhost SandFall2 # equery u compiz-quinnstorm

[ Searching for packages matching compiz-quinnstorm... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf                     ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.9.3 ]

 U I

 - - aiglx : <unknown>

 - + gnome : Adds GNOME support

 - - svg   : Adds support for SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics http://www.w3.org/TR/SVG ).  This option is mainly intended for users that tend to browse multimedia sites frequently.
```

Y a pas de use kde pour le new compiz en tout cas (pas encore)

Au fait, ca sert à quoi le aiglx ???

----------

## Oni92

[quote="loopx"] *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Au fait, ca sert à quoi le aiglx ???

 

C'est pas le "xgl" fait par Redhat ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## truz

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *BuBuaBu wrote:*    *truz wrote:*   
> 
> Au passage, il fait parti de quel package ? (il n'est pas installé chez moi) 
> 
> compiz avec USE kde 
> ...

 Et comme je suis passé à compiz-quinnstorm voilà pourquoi je l'ai pas kde-window-decorator... de toute façon tant que ça n'apporte rien par rapport à gnome-window-decorator y'a pas véritablement d'intérêt !

----------

## loopx

Si, il y est puisque je l'utilise toujours, mais c'est vrai que c'est pas encore vraiment implémenté   :Wink: 

----------

## kabutop

Hello,

J'ai fais une vidéo rapide de Wobbly2... ICI

Reste à accélerer le mouvement, parce que là ca va vite devenir loud en utilisation quotidienne   :Rolling Eyes: 

A+

----------

## PabOu

elle passe pas ta vidéo ici.. le flash s'affiche pas.

----------

## truz

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> elle passe pas ta vidéo ici.. le flash s'affiche pas.

 Chez moi ça marche... Firefox 1.5.0.1-r4, Shockwave Flash 7.0 r25

----------

## kabutop

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> elle passe pas ta vidéo ici.. le flash s'affiche pas.

 

J'ai mis le lien vers le .MOV directement si tu veux.

A+

----------

## PabOu

le .mov fonctionne ;) merci ! tres impressionnant d'ailleurs, et certainement tres chiant :)

----------

## kabutop

bah ouai c'est sympa... mais bon faut pas être pressé d'aller dans le menu ! Ou il faut être habile avec ta souris   :Laughing: 

Faut que je regarde pour que l'effet ne se fasse qu'une seule fois et assez rapidement.

A+

----------

## kabutop

 *kabutop wrote:*   

> Faut que je regarde pour que l'effet ne se fasse qu'une seule fois et assez rapidement.

 

Bon j'ai trouvé : avec friction à 1, l'effet est plus rapide et se fait une seule fois.

----------

## loopx

Pour info, tu peux aisément régler la vitesse (faut chercher les valeurs qui te conviennent).

Et encore une chose, t'es pas du tout obligé d'attendre la fin du mouvement pour clicker => meme si le menu bouge pendant 1 minute, il reste utilisable à souhait (juste que ca bouge des fois trop selon les réglages).

----------

## kabutop

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Pour info, tu peux aisément régler la vitesse (faut chercher les valeurs qui te conviennent).

 

Vi, je viens de voir qu'ils avaient donné d'autres réglages sur le forum de compiz pour wobbly2. Avec ces réglages, c'est mieux !

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Et encore une chose, t'es pas du tout obligé d'attendre la fin du mouvement pour clicker => meme si le menu bouge pendant 1 minute, il reste utilisable à souhait (juste que ca bouge des fois trop selon les réglages).

 

Oui ca je sais bien   :Laughing:  Par contre, avec le réglage "d'origine", c'est quand un même un peu du sport pour cliquer avec le trackpad   :Cool: 

A+

----------

## loopx

Ouais, c'est clair que par défaut, c'est assez vagueux   :Laughing: 

Et puis, si tu regles pas certaine valeur comme sur le forum, ben lors du déplacement des fenetres, ca bug lors de l'arret (un tit décallage étrange)...

----------

## lesourbe

j'ai updaté xgl avec l'overlay qui comprend les compiz-vanilla et compiz quinnstorm

apres de nombreuses peripeties (mesa pas a jour à cause de keyword généré automatiquement)

j en arrive à un xgl qui marche bien sauf que :

avec xfce la barre de boutons (celle en bas) s'autokill (pas systématique) ...

bon ca me dérange pas plus que ca.

par contre le switcher reste affiché des que je fais alt-tab (c est a dire qu'il reste affiché meme si j enleve mes gros doigts de mon clavier) pour le faire partir j'ai rien trouvé de mieux de fermer la fenetre sur laquelle il semble s accrocher...

quelqu un a t il eu/a un probleme similaire ?

----------

## kabutop

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> par contre le switcher reste affiché des que je fais alt-tab (c est a dire qu'il reste affiché meme si j enleve mes gros doigts de mon clavier) pour le faire partir j'ai rien trouvé de mieux de fermer la fenetre sur laquelle il semble s accrocher...
> 
> quelqu un a t il eu/a un probleme similaire ?

 

Idem chez moi ! J'ai pas trouvé comment m'en sortir (heu en fait j'ai pas cherché   :Very Happy:  ).

Sinon, pour t'en sortir, tu peux aussi faire un compiz --replace gconf ! Attention, c'est violent, ca fout le souk dans tes fenêtres !

A+

----------

## MpJin

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> j'ai updaté xgl avec l'overlay qui comprend les compiz-vanilla et compiz quinnstorm
> 
> apres de nombreuses peripeties (mesa pas a jour à cause de keyword généré automatiquement)
> 
> j en arrive à un xgl qui marche bien sauf que :
> ...

 

Dans la configuration du plugin "fade" enlèves "splash" de la liste.

----------

## loopx

Pour le switcher, j'ai aussi le problème

----------

## kabutop

 *MpJin wrote:*   

> Dans la configuration du plugin "fade" enlèves "splash" de la liste.

 

Merci   :Cool: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *kabutop wrote:*   

>  *MpJin wrote:*   Dans la configuration du plugin "fade" enlèves "splash" de la liste. 
> 
> Merci  

 

pas mieux

----------

## kabutop

Au passage : vous avez activé AIGLX dans compiz ? Je vois qu'ils en parlent sur le forum de compiz !

Ca apporte quoi, rajoute quoi (c'est un peu flou pour moi) ?

Merci

----------

## titoucha

J'ai trouvé une réponse mais c'est pas vraiment plus clair après.

 *Quote:*   

> While Novell is working on XGL, Fedora is working on another alternative: AIGLX

 

Ce que je ne saisi pas vraiment c'est la différence entre les deux version de compiz, j'ai remarqué que la version vanilla avait un USE pour kde donc j'ai pris celle-là.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Help , j'ai upgrader xorg-server et je n'ai plus mon Xgl...

Comment corriger cette erreur :

```

faya@gentoo-in-the-mov ~ $ startxgl

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(azerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+fr" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

```

Merci les gars de m'aider car ce n'est pas vivable sans Xgl   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

je peux démarrer Xgl à partir de mon serveur X mais pas avec mon script startxgl...

                                                                 @+

----------

## loopx

J'ai lu je ne sais plus ou que le dernier xorg n'est pas encore compatible avec XGL, faut soit attendre ou downgrader

----------

## lesourbe

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
> ...

 

Y a rien qui bloque dans ce log.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

j'ai retrouvé Xgl sur mon portable avec carte ati  en downgradant ces paquets et en rajoutant ds mon script un sleep 15 juste après la commande Xgl etc... ds mon script xfce4 :

```

x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99.901

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0 

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.0
```

Bon tout n'est pas rose, je n'ai pas pu masquer ces paquets grâce au fichier /etc/portage/package.mask  , portage ne voulant pas tenir compte de ce fichier donc à la prochaine maj il va vouloir encore m'upgrader mon serveur X...

                                                            @+

----------

## kabutop

Hello,

Je sais pas si vous avez testé les nouveaux plugins XGL... mais c'est assez sympa   :Shocked: 

C'est dispo sur le dépôt xgl testing (cf WIKI).

Je fais 3 captures d'écran dispo ici ICI.

A+

----------

## driden91

salut,

j'aimerais faire marcher xgl, que j'ai decouver grace a kororaa.

j'ai essayé de suive le wiki mais j'ai du mal mis prendre ... est c qu'il y aurait une ame charitable qui voudrait bien me guider pour tout refaire depuis le debut ... j'aimerais epater mon tuteur avec ca ... car il a vu ce que je faisai avec kororaa et ca la éclaté ... lol 

ca serait vraiment cool de votre part ...

quand j'ai essayé avec le wiki, gnome ne voulai plus se lancer car xorg ne trouvait plus le module nvidia ...

merci d'avance

----------

## loopx

Ca a l'air bien sympa ses nouveaux plug-in... Mais je vais attendre la version stable. D'alleur, il y a plus beaucoup de changement coté trunk  :Sad:  (1 mois sans recompilé quoi que se soit   :Crying or Very sad: 

@driden91 Déjà, tu es arrivés ou non à compilé ? Pour ce faire, [pas besoin du] howto, faut juste regardé les USE que ca utilise (emerge blabla -pv) et tu actives ceux qui sont nécessaire puis tu compiles. De mon coté, pour etre sur (m'enfin, c'est encore "de la barbarerie" que les gens vont dire) d'avoir "the" last version et tout :

emerge --sync

mise à jour du portage xgl-coffe

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~ARCH" emerge -uDpv xgl cairo mesa compiz-quinnstorm (ca va mettre à jour les dépendances de tout les packets)

NOTE: avant, vérifie qu'il va bien t'installer mesa > 1.5.1? sinon, il risque de downgrader a cause des packets masqué...

Fait bien attention au flag (gnome OU gnome+kde selon que tu as gnome ou kde)

Si un packet est masqué (et que ca bloque) OU si il veut pas installer la dernière version (comme si elle était invisible), faut l'ajouter dans /etc/portage/package.unmask

Je préviens quand meme de la barbarerie au niveau de la mise à jour. En effet, tout les packets qu'il va installer vont etre en instable (mais bon, il faut absolument avoir les dernières version...).

Une fois compilé, plus qu'a config ton Xorg (pour avoir la 3d) et a choppé le tit script pour lancer xgl. Il doit aussi y avoir moyen de tester dans un X normal si XGL se lance en fenetre (et que les effets sont bien présent). Si ca marche en fenetre, ca marchera en full screen.

Bonne chance...

----------

## truz

 *loopx wrote:*   

> c'est encore "de la barbarerie" que les gens vont dire
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~ARCH" emerge -uDpv xgl cairo mesa compiz-quinnstorm
> 
> Je préviens quand meme de la barbarerie au niveau de la mise à jour.

 

Pourquoi ne pas se contenter de suivre le HOW-TO: Unmasking relevant packages ???

----------

## kabutop

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Ca a l'air bien sympa ses nouveaux plug-in... Mais je vais attendre la version stable. D'alleur, il y a plus beaucoup de changement coté trunk  (1 mois sans recompilé quoi que se soit  

 

Le gars qui s'occupe de maintenir tout ca à jour est débordé ! (je tiens ca du thread en anglais).

Si vous voulez la dernière version, cf le WiKi et utilisez xgl-testing.

J'utilise cette version depuis 3 jours maintenant, aucuns plantages.

A+

----------

## driden91

est'il obligatoire de miger vers X modulaire pour avoir xgl ?

----------

## kabutop

oui   :Wink: 

----------

## truz

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> est'il obligatoire de miger vers X modulaire pour avoir xgl ?

 

 *HOWTO XGL Software Prerequisites wrote:*   

> HOWTO XGL Software Prerequisites
> 
> You will need the modular Xorg (version 7.0). See the offical Gentoo docs or the wiki entry for details on modular Xorg installation.

 Donc oui, c'est obligatoire  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Je passe en "testing"   :Cool: 

On va voir si ca fonctionne toujours après la compilation   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

Ca commence, compiz démarre plus  :Sad: . J'ai fait un > fichier pour savoir ce qu'il allait me faire comme mise à jour:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r7  USE="-build -doc -symlink" 206 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7 [1.4.6] USE="-debug" 52 kB [2]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060508 [6.5.1_alpha20060418] USE="3dnow mmx motif nptl% sse -debug" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -s3virge -savage -sis -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB [2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_p20060508 [0.0.1_p20060418] USE="ipv6 mmx% -debug" 0 kB [2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7-r2 [0.5.7-r1] USE="acpi crypt -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.6.0 [0.4.4] USE="-debug" 364 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.14.1.1 [2.12.3] USE="-debug" 1,146 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/metacity-2.14.3 [2.12.3] USE="xinerama -debug" 1,790 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libsoup-2.2.92 [2.2.7] USE="ssl -debug -doc -static" 436 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.6.1 [1.4.2.1] USE="ipv6 ssl -debug -doc -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -nntp" 6,991 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.14.0 [2.12.0-r1] USE="-debug" 398 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gail-1.8.11 [1.8.8] USE="-debug -doc" 570 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/eel-2.14.1 [2.12.2] USE="X -debug" 624 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.6.0 [6.2.5.5] USE="X jpeg jpeg2k* mpeg perl png truetype zlib -bzip2 -doc -fpx -graphviz -gs -jbig -lcms -minimal -nocxx -tiff -wmf -xml" 5,018 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.3-r1  USE="X gtk jpeg xml2 -debug -doc -expat" 1,709 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.0 [1.13.3] USE="gnome -bzip2 -debug -doc -static" 513 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.14.3 [2.12.7] USE="gnome zlib -debug -doc" 405 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.14.1 [2.12.2] USE="X gnome% -beagle% -debug" 3,962 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/control-center-2.14.1 [2.12.3] USE="alsa eds gstreamer -debug" 1,825 kB [1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.10.13 [0.0.9.3] USE="gnome -svg" 512 kB [2]

Total size of downloads: 26,531 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage

 [2] /usr/local/testing

```

plus qu'a trouver ce qu'il faut downgrader...

Tantot il s'ai lancé, mais ultra lent (comme si plus de 3d, et plus de cube etc...). J'ai une ATI   :Laughing:  donc c'est surmenent normal...

----------

## defsyn

Mon X crash voci le log de mon Xorg.93.log

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.15.7 i686

Current Operating System: Linux sysread 2.6.15.7 #5 SMP PREEMPT Sun May 14 14:56:34 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 10 May 2006

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.93.log", Time: Sun May 14 15:03:46 2006

(==) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "My Video Card"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-fonts/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/lfp-fix/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/lfp-var/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1106,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b168 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 1131,7133 card 1043,4862 rev d0 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 153b,1144 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1186,1400 rev 43 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1106,3104 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1106,0000 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e48 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4e68 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xbfd00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xdfef0000/16, I/O @ 0xc800/8, BIOS @ 0xdfec0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc8000000/27, 0xdfee0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xdffff600 - 0xdffff6ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdffff700 - 0xdffff7ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdffff800 - 0xdfffffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xdffff600 - 0xdffff6ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdffff700 - 0xdffff7ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdffff800 - 0xdfffffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdffff600 - 0xdffff6ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdffff700 - 0xdffff7ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdffff800 - 0xdfffffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.99.8, module version = 8.21.7

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

	RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

	MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

	RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

	RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

	FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

	RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

	RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

	RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

	RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

	RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

	FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

	RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

	FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

	MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 5B63),

	FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

	MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 5462), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

	MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

	MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

	RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

	FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

	RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

	FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

	MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

	RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

	RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

	RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

	MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

	FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A),

	RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B), RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C),

	RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F),

	MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653),

	MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL, RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

	RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

	RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.21.7

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.21g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jan 14 2006 16:26:42

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.21.1-driver-lnx-238868

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdffff600 - 0xdffff6ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdffff700 - 0xdffff7ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdffff800 - 0xdfffffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81f1a80

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdffff600 - 0xdffff6ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdffff700 - 0xdffff7ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdffff800 - 0xdfffffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[26] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48)" (Chipset = 0x4e48)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI graphics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xdfef0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI R360

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R360

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: MEL  Model: 4625  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2004  Week: 1

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 37  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): GTF timings supported

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.626 redY: 0.339   greenX: 0.279 greenY: 0.600

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.149 blueY: 0.072   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.297

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 85  vid: 22913

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) fglrx(0): #6: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) fglrx(0): #7: hsize: 1792  vsize 1344  refresh: 65  vid: 17857

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 157.5 MHz   Image Size:  356 x 266 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1344  h_sync_end 1504 h_blank_end 1728 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1072 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 96 kHz, PixClock max 230 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: DPLUS93SB

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 4190462YB

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000004

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay not supported on this hardware

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 32 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 85.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.9 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   85.51  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1083 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 77.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.3 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   77.80  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1077 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 64.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.0 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   64.68  1152 1208 1328 1504  864 865 868 915 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 58.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 39.2 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   58.29  1152 1200 1320 1488  864 865 868 911 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.5 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 772 817 interlace

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 56.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 60.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.9 kHz, 90.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   60.06  800 840 928 1056  600 601 604 632 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 43.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.9 kHz, 100.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 37.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.5 kHz, 90.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   37.89  640 672 736 832  480 481 484 506 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.68  512 528 576 632  384 384 385 416

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (370, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (87, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.99.8, module version = 8.21.7

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(==) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x0000047e

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdffff600 - 0xdffff6ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdffff700 - 0xdffff7ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xdffff800 - 0xdfffffff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[29] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[30] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xd0701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7163

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "NvAGP" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "NoLogo" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "PCI:3:0:0" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "latin9"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbVariant: "latin9"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

Je précise que c'est indiqué dri disabled mais j'ai quand même la 3D d'activée : frames in 5.0 seconds = 5234.845 FPS

onc kà franchemen je vois pas si une petite aide pôurrait intervenir ça ne serait pas de refus

----------

## truz

 *defsyn wrote:*   

> Mon X crash voci le log de mon Xorg.93.log
> 
> (..)
> 
> onc kà franchemen je vois pas si une petite aide pôurrait intervenir ça ne serait pas de refus

 Salut !

On va commencer par un peu de lecture après quoi la communauté sera plus à même de t'aider  :Wink: 

----------

## defsyn

ok dsl pour le paste    :Embarassed: 

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed! *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

----------

## loopx

Pour ton paste, tu peux toujours l'éditer de manière a ne laisser que l'important ...

Bon, je suis passé dans l'overlay testing et maintenant, ca fonctionne après avoir eu un segmentation fault du à l'ancien plugin wobbly2 que j'avais testé. Mais par contre, j'arrive pas à changer le contrast et la luminosité des fenetres  :Sad: 

EDIT: j'ai pas d'ombre à mes fenetres !!! Juste le gnome-windows-decorator, mais pas la moindre trace d'ombre ..

----------

## loopx

 *defsyn wrote:*   

> ok dsl pour le paste   
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed! *
> ...

 

Tu as upgrader ton kernel ? Faut recompiler tes drivers si oui.

----------

## defsyn

bah oui je l'ai recompiler mais dri c'est DRM ? si je remet le drm en builtin dans le kernel, je n'aurais plus de 3D

----------

## pijalu

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> EDIT: j'ai pas d'ombre à mes fenetres !!! Juste le gnome-windows-decorator, mais pas la moindre trace d'ombre ..

 

verif via gconf-editor la clef /apps/compiz/plugins/decoration/allscreens/options ...

si tu n'as rien:

```

gconftool-2 --install-schema-file=/usr/etc/gconf/schemas/compiz.schemas

```

restart compiz/gnome-windows-decorator, si rien, retourne dans gconf-editor, meme clef (qui doit etre apparue) et change les settings

Chez moi, j'ai:

shadow_offset_x=1 , shadow_offset_y=1, shadow_opacity=0.5 et shadow_radius=8

EDIT: Correction de loopx (gconftool-2 et PAS gconftool)Last edited by pijalu on Thu May 18, 2006 6:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

J'ai la clé : /apps/compiz/plugins/decoration mais ca va pas plus loin, aucune config pour ce plugin. Je testerai demain parce que il se fait déjà bien tard... Merci  :Wink: 

Dans le meme genre, j'ai pas la clé (je vois carément pas le plugin, qui pourtant est dans la liste des plugins) de state (new), ds (plugin transparence bureau si j'ai bien saisi).

Je trouve assez hazardeux le système de configuration actuelle. Et puis je pige pas trop comment il ajoute les clés automatiquement (c'était comme ca au début, j'ai rien fait de particulier pour avoir les clés). Il n'y a pas moyen de faire un truc genre "recuperation des configs par défaut" pour reprendre toute les configs de base ET ajouter toutes les clés ?

----------

## titoucha

pijalu la manip que tu donnes ne fonctionne pas chez moi, utilises tu gnome, je pense que c'est du au fait que j'utilise Kde que cela ne fonctionne pas correctement.

Je suis comme loopx je n'ai pas d'options sous le plugins decoration.

Autre chose étrange si je compile compiz-quinnstorm j'ai mon clavier qui ne fonctionne plus correctement, je n'ai plus de touche Schift et donc plus les caractère supérieures des touches.

Dernière chose j'ai remarqué que dans le ebuild de compiz-vanilla il y avait un programme nommé kde-window-dekorator, mais il ne veut pas fonctionner, quelqu'un la déjà fait fonctionner et si oui comment.

----------

## dapsaille

Heuu sinon pendant qu'on y est

 le DRI r300 mesa il fonctionne avec ou pas ? :p

----------

## defsyn

Personne n'a une idée pour moi svp, j'ai parcouru bon nombre de forums traitant du sujet, j'ai essayé mais j'ai toujours le même message   :Sad: 

Please help me   :Embarassed: 

----------

## loopx

 *defsyn wrote:*   

> Personne n'a une idée pour moi svp, j'ai parcouru bon nombre de forums traitant du sujet, j'ai essayé mais j'ai toujours le même message  
> 
> Please help me  

 

Faut regarder l'erreur lorsque tu fais un : modprobe fglrx

Faut aussi checker que tes configs du kernel sois bonne. Faut aussi (sais pas si tu l'as fait) refaire un nouveau lien vers le nouveau kernel, sinon, il compilera jamais le drivers pour ton nouveau kernel mais bien pour ton ancien.

Si l'emerge des drivers ati fonctionne, c'est que les configs de ton kernel sont bonne. Que te donne un: 'ls -l /usr/src/' ?

Avant, tu avais de la 3D (avec ton ancien kernel ?) ? Si oui, t'as surement foirer le liens, => il re-emerge pas les drivers pour le new kernel.

Essaye déjà de charger le module comme il faut ... Ensuite, faudra passer à la config de ton xorg.conf

----------

## defsyn

J'ai la 3D et le lien pointe sur le bon kernel   :Wink: 

mais dorénavant j'ai un nouveau message après avoir démasqué les derniers drivers ati

Lorsque je fais Xgl, X crash et j'ai ce message :

Starting compiz

XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer : unable to open for inet6

XSERVTransOpen : transport open failed for inet6/sysread:0

XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServer Listeners : failed to open listener for inet6

X Error failed request : Badlenght (poly request too large or internal Xlib lenght Error)

Major opcode of failed request : 142 (GLX)

Minor opcode of failed request : 1(X_GLXRender)

Serial number of failed request : 108

Current serial number in output stream : 109

Voilà je ne peux être plus précis   :Confused: 

----------

## loopx

Tu veux dire que X + 3D = ok ? Parfais, plus qu'a passer à XGL alors  :Wink: 

Pour ton erreur, je l'ai aussi. C'est du au support ipv6 activé et que tu n'utilises pas (enfin, je suppose). C'est pas grave, mais le reste, j'en sais rien.

De mon coté, avec le new compiz, j'ai un tit problème de config, j'ai carément pas les mises à jour dans les configs de gconf !!! Je vois les options, mais il en manque !!!! Les nouvelles options (comme l'image sur le dessus du cube, etc...) je les ais pas dans mon gconf-editor   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## loopx

Weee Weee !!!! Ca marche, la commande de pijalu  :Smile: 

Je l'ai un tit peu adaptée :

```

gconftool-2 --install-schema-file=/etc/gconf/schemas/compiz.schemas

```

----------

## defsyn

yes j'ai la 3D avec X mais j'ai installé XGL lis bien mon post (compiz)

j'ai tout installé bref c'est pas dû à l'install

inet6 = ipv6 ? --> depuis quand ?

bref c'est pas la réponse à laquelle je m'attendais

une autre idée s'il te plaît ?

----------

## defsyn

rectification --> c'est pas la réponse à laquelle je m'attendais

----------

## geekounet

Je commence à m'intéresser à XGL que j'ai testé avec le cd de Kororaa et qui m'a bluffé  :Wink: 

J'ai juste une petite question : j'ai lu ya qq temps que les applis java ne s'affichait pas sous XGL. Est-ce toujours le cas ?

Sinon j'ai vu qu'on pouvait donner un look GTK+ aux applis javas par défaut, si vous avez un lien vers une doc pour faire ça (sans passer à Java 1.6, quoique faut voir), je veux bien  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Weee Weee !!!! Ca marche, la commande de pijalu 
> 
> Je l'ai un tit peu adaptée :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

avec cette commande j'ai aussi de nouvelles options qui sont apparues mais par contre quand je les modifie, comme par exemple pour mettre une image sur le cube, la configuration est ok dans GConf mais par contre compiz ne la prend pas en compte.   :Sad: 

----------

## Temet

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon j'ai vu qu'on pouvait donner un look GTK+ aux applis javas par défaut, si vous avez un lien vers une doc pour faire ça (sans passer à Java 1.6, quoique faut voir), je veux bien 

 

Oui c'est possible.

Il faut que tu trouves un "look n feel" qui te plaise et dise de l'utiliser par défaut pour les applis Java.

Par exemple la photo ci dessous est une appli Java utilisant un look n feel... je garantis que c'est 100% Java, c'est moi qui l'ai faite! lol

image ici

----------

## kabutop

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> j'ai lu ya qq temps que les applis java ne s'affichait pas sous XGL. Est-ce toujours le cas ?

 

Je n'ai aucuns problèmes... par exemple avec Azureus   :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir testé Kororaa, je me suis décidé à installer XGL en suivant la doc du wiki...

J'ai accompli les premières étapes (migration en ~x86, passage en xorg 7.0) et jusque-là, tout fonctionne. Là où ça s'est gâté, c'est pour subversion : lorsque je l'utilise, j'ai une erreur 400... Ca marche comment cette bête-là ? 

Nota : je suis connecté à internet via une passerelle Linux (un SME Server avec Squid).

----------

## lesourbe

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Après avoir testé Kororaa, je me suis décidé à installer XGL en suivant la doc du wiki...
> 
> J'ai accompli les premières étapes (migration en ~x86, passage en xorg 7.0) et jusque-là, tout fonctionne. Là où ça s'est gâté, c'est pour subversion : lorsque je l'utilise, j'ai une erreur 400... Ca marche comment cette bête-là ? 
> ...

 

ca traverse mal ton proxy ... 

je le desactive le temps de faire un svn up moi ... mais y a surement plus propre.

----------

## lmarcini

OK, merci. Je vais essayer ce soir... Sinon, Champagne chez toi, c'est la région ou la localité ?

----------

## lesourbe

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> OK, merci. Je vais essayer ce soir... Sinon, Champagne chez toi, c'est la région ou la localité ?

 

la region (reims pour etre precis)

EDIT: je m apercois que ma localisation n est pas correcte (c'est champagne ! normalement (avec le ! ))

----------

## razer

Dans les astuces du jour, voici un script qui change régulièrement le fond d'écran de gnome en choisissant aléatoirement l'image d'un répertoire donné, et qui adapte les faces du cube et le skydome de XGL avec la même image.

Un aperçu de ce que çà donne

C'est en perl et çà nécessite la lib imlib2-perl (dev-perl/Image-Imlib2):

```
#!/usr/bin/perl

use Image::Imlib2;

my $dir = "/home/razer/Backgrounds";      #--Répertoire d'images

my $timeout = 600;             #--Delai (seconde) entre chaque changement

mkdir "$dir/png" if (! -e "$dir/png");      #--Crée un sousrep PNG si inexistant

while (1 == 1) {

   #---Sélection aléatoire de l'image dans $dir---

   @files = `ls -t ${dir}/\*.jpg`;

   my $base = 1.1;

   $tmp = ($base ** rand(log(2)/log($base)) - 1);

   $filepath = $files[int($tmp*($#files+1))];

   chomp($filepath);      

   #---Fin Sélection aléatoire du fichier---

   #---Récupération du nom sans le path---

   @filesplit = split ("/", $filepath);

   $filename = $filesplit[@filesplit-1];   

   #---Fin Récupération du nom sans le path---   

   #---Si un png n'existe pas dans le rep $dir/png on le crée---

   if (! -e "$dir/png/$filename.png") {   

      my $imgjpg=Image::Imlib2->load($filepath);

      my $imgpng=$imgjpg->create_scaled_image(512,512);

      $imgpng->image_set_format("png");

      $imgpng->save("$dir/png/$filename.png");

      }            

   #---Modification des clés de la gconf---

   #system("gconftool-2", "--type", "string", "--set",

   #"/desktop/gnome/background/picture_options", "none");

   #-Bureau-

   system("gconftool-2", "--type", "string", "--set",

   "/desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename", $filepath);

   #-Cube Skydome-

   system("gconftool-2", "--type", "boolean", "--set",

   "/apps/compiz/plugins/cube/screen0/options/skydome", "true");

   system("gconftool-2", "--type", "string", "--set",

   "/apps/compiz/plugins/cube/screen0/options/skydome_image", "$dir/png/$filename.png");

   #-Faces du cube

   system("gconftool-2", "--type", "list", "--list-type", "string", "--set",

   "/apps/compiz/plugins/cube/screen0/options/images_bottom", "[$dir/png/$filename.png]");   

   system("gconftool-2", "--type", "list", "--list-type", "string", "--set",

   "/apps/compiz/plugins/cube/screen0/options/images_top", "[$dir/png/$filename.png]");

   #---Fin Modification des clés de la gconf---

   sleep ($timeout);

}

```

----------

## driden91

salut,

alors voila j'ai installé Xgl en suivant le how to, j'ai egalement xorg.

J'ia copié le script du how to. et quand je le lance voila ce que j'obtiens :

EDIT: je suis trop bête j'avias juste oublier de mettre le num du display ...

par contre maintenant le script ce lance bien, j'ai bien le logo nvidia qui apparait et ensuite un ecran bleu, et ensuite l'ecran devient blanc et reste blanc ...

j'obitens ceci dans le terminal ou je lance le script:

```
compiz: couldn't bind redirected window 0xc0003a to texture
```

j'ai plein de ligne comme ca ...

----------

## dapsaille

[OFF]

Manque plus que le hdr de maxwell pour avoir un superbe bureau

[/OFF]

----------

## dapsaille

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> alors voila j'ai installé Xgl en suivant le how to, j'ai egalement xorg.
> 
> J'ia copié le script du how to. et quand je le lance voila ce que j'obtiens :
> ...

 

même soucis ici :/

 J'attends une version dans portage :p

----------

## lmarcini

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> J'attends une version dans portage :p

 

Moi aussi (je n'arrive pas à utiliser ce ù*$^# de subversion)...

----------

## kabutop

Pour ceux qui ont le problème ... Couldn't bind redirected window ... :

Vous avez testé ce qui est dit ici : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Troubleshooting, au niveau de Black Windows ?

@lmarcini : c'est quoi ton problème avec subversion ?

A+

----------

## lmarcini

 *kabutop wrote:*   

> @lmarcini : c'est quoi ton problème avec subversion ?
> 
> A+

 

Une erreur 400. Je soupçonne le squid 2.4 de la SME server derrière laquelle je me connecte d'être dans le coup...

----------

## kabutop

Bah si tu veux tester je viens de te faire l'archive de la dernière révision dispo de xgl-testing.

Tu l'as trouvera ici.

Tu n'as plus qu'a la décompresser dans ton /usr/local/ et déclarer /usr/local/xgl-testing comme overlay   :Wink: 

A+

----------

## lmarcini

 *kabutop wrote:*   

> Bah si tu veux tester je viens de te faire l'archive de la dernière révision dispo de xgl-testing.
> 
> Tu l'as trouvera ici.
> 
> Tu n'as plus qu'a la décompresser dans ton /usr/local/ et déclarer /usr/local/xgl-testing comme overlay  
> ...

 

Merci. J'ai eu un instant peur d'avoir pollué mon KDE avec gconf-editor et autres joyeusetés Gnome pour rien  :Wink: 

----------

## driden91

 *kabutop wrote:*   

> Pour ceux qui ont le problème ... Couldn't bind redirected window ... :
> 
> Vous avez testé ce qui est dit ici : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Troubleshooting, au niveau de Black Windows ?
> 
> @lmarcini : c'est quoi ton problème avec subversion ?
> ...

 

oui j'ai suivi ce qu'il disait mais ca na rien changé ... mon ecran reste eternellement blanc ....

----------

## pijalu

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Weee Weee !!!! Ca marche, la commande de pijalu 
> 
> Je l'ai un tit peu adaptée :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bien vu, j'avais oublier le 2  :Smile: 

----------

## driden91

un GRAND MERCI a loopx qui m'a aidé a reprendre ma conf et a réussi a faire marcher mon XGL ...

----------

## loopx

c'est gentoo qu'il faut remercier   :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

Bon, j'ai installé XGL à partir du lien de Kabutop (encore merci). Premières impressions :

1) les effets sont d'enfer et certaines choses très pratiques (rangement automatique sur le bureau par exemple)

2) j'utilise KDE et ça amène des problèmes (lib gnome, perte des bureaux virtuels, plus de liste de programmes en cours) sans compter que le micro sur lequel j'ai installé XGL est mon micro pro (portable avec ATI mobility 9600) et que j'ai essuyé quelques kernel panic à l'arrêt. Donc, en gros, pour une utilisation desktop "fiable", j'oublie XGL pour l'instant... Cela vient peut-être aussi du fait que j'ai installé compiz-quinnstorm et non compiz-vanilla (avec le flag kde)...

Ca m'amène également à poser quelques questions :

1) le micro de ma femme est sous Gentoo / Gnome avec une carte Nvidia (FX5200) : le passage a XGL donnera t-il un environnement plus fiable que celui décrit ci-dessus ?

2) l'utilisation de compiz-vanilla avec le flag kde apporte-t-il un plus sur KDE ?

3) y a-t-il, a moyen terme, moyen de se passer des libs Gnome ?

----------

## titoucha

Chez moi compiz-quinnstorm plante (pas de touche schift), par contre compiz vanilla fonctionne pas mal, mais c'est vrai que tu perds certaines fonctions en passant à XGL.

----------

## driden91

Comment fait'on pour mettre des image sur les 2 faces du cube non utilisé ?

----------

## kabutop

Salut,

Tu peux pour cela utiliser gconf-editor et aller dans : /apps/compiz/plugins/cube/screen0/options

Les clés sont images ou images_top et images_bottom pour les nouvelles versions de compiz. Tu peux, avec la nouvelle version, utiliser des png.

Si tu veux un script, regarde ici

A+

----------

## razer

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> Comment fait'on pour mettre des image sur les 2 faces du cube non utilisé ?

 

PUB

Regarde à la page précédante de ce thread (P11), j'y ai mis un script permettant de faire cela

/PUB

----------

## driden91

ok, ba j'ai fait comme t'a di, mais j'ai toujour l'écriture Novell sur les 2 faces ... malgrés que ma conf de gconf soit bonne...

j'ai fait un ptit imprim ecran de mon gconf

http://driden91.com/sign/Screenshot.png

une idée ?

ps razer j'utilise ton script perl...

----------

## razer

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> ok, ba j'ai fait comme t'a di, mais j'ai toujour l'écriture Novell sur les 2 faces ... malgrés que ma conf de gconf soit bonne...
> 
> j'ai fait un ptit imprim ecran de mon gconf
> 
> http://driden91.com/sign/Screenshot.png
> ...

 

Bizarre... Le skydome fonctionne lui ?

----------

## titoucha

J'ai aussi essayé de mettre des images mais ça ne fonctionne pas j'ai toujours le sigle novell et je n'ai pas autant d'option que vous pour mettre une image.

Vous utilisez quelle version de compiz la vanilla ou la quinnstorm?

----------

## kabutop

Moi c'est la quinnstorm : 

[I--] [ ~] x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.10.14 (0)

Si tu as la version vanilla, tu ne peux pas mettre du PNG mais uniquement du SVG.

A+

----------

## driden91

voila pour moi :

*  x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm

      Latest version available: 0.0.10.14

      Latest version installed: 0.0.10.14

      Size of files: 514 kB

      Homepage:      http://compiz.ed3n.com/

      Description:   compiz composite manager

      License:       X11

 et jutilise le script perl qui a été posté dans la page précédente ...

----------

## loopx

si tu as plusieurs images, tu peux te fixer sur le dessus ou le dessous du cube, et faire ESPACE pour passer à l'image suivante, ou BACKSPACE pour faire l'image précédente...

----------

## titoucha

J'ai testé avec compiz-quinnstorm et j'ai toujours ce problème de clavier, la touche schift n'est plus reconnue.

driden91 tu tournes sous Gnome ou Kde?

----------

## driden91

gnome,

pour ma part loopx a regardé et toutes mes options sont bonnes apparament ...

certain d'entre vous on tenté l'integration complete avec gnome ?

----------

## dapsaille

Plop

 pour moi ca rulez en root ...

 en user ca as l'air de se lancer cepandant je n'ai pas de plugins chargés .. et dans gconf-editor je n'ai pas la possibilité de rajouter les plugins .. pas de trace de gconf ...

 Comment remmetre à zero le profil crée avec gconf-editor ? dans quel fichier est il ? 

Any clue ? :p

EDIT = j'ai blouzé le truc en lui passant les plug sur la ligne de commande ...

 ceci dit certains plugs empechent le lancement de kde ..

 quel est VOTRE ordre de lancement des plugs svp ? car c'est outdated sur le wiki :/

----------

## titoucha

Pour la mise à zero, tout se trouve dans le répertoire ~/.gconf.

Pour l'ordre des modules j'ai pris celui du wiki car j'utilise compiz-vanilla avec KDE.

----------

## kabutop

Pour la remise à 0 et la réinstallation de schéma Compiz :

```
gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz

gconftool-2 --install-schema-file /etc/gconf/gconf/schemas/compiz.schemas
```

A+

----------

## man in the hill

Salut à tous ,

j'utilise xfce avec le compiz quinnstorm et le script de razer fonctionnne bien ! merci pour ce script .

Sinon , j'utilise startxgl pour lancer mon serveur XGL , est-ce que vous utiliser un gestionnaire de login comme gdm ?

                                                                       @+

----------

## titoucha

J'utilise Kdm pour lancer XGL, j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner compiz-quinnstorm avec Kde, mais il ne prend pas en compte la configuration que j'ai faite avec gconf.

Edit: Tout fonctionne correctement maintenant.  

J'ai modifié dans /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xstartup la ligne 

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &  

en LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib compiz --replace gconf & 
```

Ensuite toute la configuration se fait avec gconf-editor en root.

J'ai aussi rencontrer un problème avec la touche schift qui ne fonctionnait plus, ça été règlé en désactivant dans le pluggin "place" l'option "workarounds".

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Je n'ai plus de problème de login manager ! et voilà un lien :

http://compiz.net/viewforum.php?id=5

Sinon , est-ce que l'option DPMS fonctionne avec XGL  ?

                                                                  @ +

----------

## MpJin

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon , est-ce que l'option DPMS fonctionne avec XGL  ?
> 
> 

 

Oui ça fonctionne !

----------

## man in the hill

 *MpJin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui ça fonctionne !

 

J'utilise fglrx de ATI sur une plateforme x86_64 (amd64) !

J'ai rajouté ds mon xorg.conf :

```

...

....

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    Option      "DPMS"   "true"

EndSection

....

....

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "BlankTime"  "5" 

    Option "StandbyTime" "10" 

    Option "SuspendTime"  "20" 

    Option "OffTime"      "30"

EndSection

```

mais cela n'a pas l'air de fonctionner...

Une idée pour gérer l'extinction  de mon moniteur....

                                                         @ +

----------

## loopx

Je viens de voir une option que je trouve "bien cool" : lorsqu'une fenetre est maximisé et qu'on la dé-maximise, elle ne reprend pas desuite sa forme rectangulaire, elle se "dégonfle" petit à petit,..... enfin, faut tester  :Smile: 

C'est dans les options du plugin Wobbly (la première normalement, qui s'appelle "default_snap" et qui doit etre coché pour permettre cet effet)   :Cool: 

----------

## MpJin

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mais cela n'a pas l'air de fonctionner...
> 
> Une idée pour gérer l'extinction  de mon moniteur....
> ...

 

J'utilise les drivers Nvidia.

Que donne la commande "xset q" ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Je suis passé de xfce à gnome et je gère l'extinction du moniteur avec xscreensaver, c'est nickel !

Sinon , le plugin water sert à quoi ? 

Est-ce que l'on peut changer la position d'ouverture des fenêtre qui se loge en position (0,0) en haut à gauche, j'ai  regardé du côté de place mais il n'y a pas d'option ds ce sens.

                                                            @+

----------

## truz

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Sinon , le plugin water sert à quoi ?

 Essayes en maintenant Ctrl+Win et bouges ta souris.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Quels sont  les plugins que l'on retrouve ds le vanilla ? Suite à un problème de clavier (plus de shift) , j'ai désinstallé quinnstorm pour vanilla et mon clavier refonctionne mais je me retrouve sans le trailfocus et le miniwin !

                                                                @+

----------

## titoucha

Regardes à la page précédente j'avais le bug avec la touches schift et j'ai mis la solution, il faut modiffier la configuration, enfin j'ai tout expliqué dans mon post.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## man in the hill

Merci   :Laughing:  ,  ça fonctionne maintenant !

                                                      @+

----------

## titoucha

De rien il faut bien que les galères des autres servent à queque chose.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

je n'ai plus le plugin  miniwin pour compiz-quinnstorm , j'ai vu des problèmes similaires sur le forum anglais mais pas de soluce , j'ai loupé qques choses ou quoi ?

Merci ,

                                                                                   @+

----------

## man in the hill

SAlut ,

Le miniwin  n'est plus dans l'overlay de CoffeBuzz car ça bug pour l'instant donc pour ceux qui aimerais retrouver miniwin et autres joyeusetées , il faut passer par la version CVS de compiz , un lien vers le forum compiz :

http://www.compiz.net/index.php

                                                                          @+

----------

## At0m3

Une question (qui pourrait me pousser à essayer XGL), est-ce que le support de kde s'est amélioré ? Lorsque j'avais essayé, c'etait encore une catastrophe, avec des bureaux qui ne fonctionnaient pas par exemple.

Edit : ouais, apparement c'est cuit, j'attendrais, ou plutôt je vais commencer la construction d'une nouvelle gentoo pour les test  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nemo13

 *At0m3 wrote:*   

>  j'attendrais, ou plutôt je vais commencer la construction d'une nouvelle gentoo pour les test 

  :

bonsoir,   :Wink: 

boot sur un live

fdisk pour une nouvelle partition

cp -a ma-gentoo-chérie ----> nouvelle-partition ( troll possible sur /proc /tmp ...)

un petit coup de tournevis sur le fstab

une nouvelle entrée dans grub      ( retroll possible )

 :Wink: 

allez une heure à tout casser.

xgl t'attend!

----------

## At0m3

Arf, exactement ce que je pensais faire. Juste à rajouter "ranger les partitions", c'est tellement le bordel   :Razz: 

----------

## loopx

Tiens, j'ai un problème bizarre avec KDE et XGL: quand je fais un click droit sur le bureau, c'est comme si j'avais fait un double click droit (on vois le menu qui s'affiche une fois, puis il disparrait et se réaffiche... un tit flash avec le menu...).

J'ai un pote qui a le meme problème, personne n'aurais une idée pour résoudre ce petit détail ?

NOTE, je suis avec ATI ....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kimo0014

bonjour je voudrai savoir si quelqu'un pouvait me dire comment résoudre cette erreur

 *Quote:*   

>  _XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6
> 
> _XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/pcbureau:1
> 
> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6
> ...

 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

j'ai eu la même erreur en page 4 de ce threads mais je n'ai pas mis la soluce...

mets ton overlays à jour...et ton système...

A mons avis il faudra que tu jongles avec les versions de différents paquets...

-1- Masque ces paquets ds /etc/portage/packages.mask 

```
>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1

```

ensuite :

```
 emerge xorg-server && emerge glproto mesa && eselect opengl set nvidia && emerge xgl compiz-quinnstorm
```

Si le problème persiste , essais de masquer les derneirs drivers nvidia .

J'espère que cela ira pour toi .

                                                                                @+

----------

## kimo0014

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Salut ,
> 
> j'ai eu la même erreur en page 4 de ce threads mais je n'ai pas mis la soluce...
> ...

 

merci pour ta réponse je fais ça ce soir en rentrant du boulot et je te redis si ca à marcher.

kimo

----------

## kimo0014

je peu maintenant demarrer une session sous xgl mais la session est tout a fait normal je voi aucune modification ( pas de cube, pas de transparence, rien...) si c'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un à tout hazard...

kimo

----------

## man in the hill

Salut, 

C'est quoi ton script ? Est-ce que tu es sur que Xgl est lancé ?

```
ps aux
```

  pour voir les process en cours...

Est-ce que ds gconf-editor les plugins sont chargés en simple user?

Tu as ds  ce thread pas mal d'infos !!!!!!!!

Enjoy !

                                                                    @+

----------

## kimo0014

ouai je l'ai lu en entier et j'ai aussi fait d'autre recherche mais je vois pas ( même si j'avoue j'ai du mal faut dire que je suis sous gentoo depuis à peine une semaine)

sinon j'ai fais ps aux  | grep  xgl et ps aux  | grep  compiz ça me donne ça:

 *Quote:*   

> florian@pcbureau ~ $ ps aux  | grep  xgl
> 
> florian  10395  0.0  0.4   3804  1204 ?        Ss   19:22   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
> 
> florian  10415  0.0  0.2   2984   560 ?        Ss   19:22   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
> ...

 

kimo

----------

## kimo0014

mais je me demande si ca ne vient pas de l'ordre de mes plugins  dans compiz ( gconf, decoration, wobly, fade, switcher, move, resize, place, minimize, cube, rotate, zoom, scale,water )

----------

## loopx

Pour l'ordre des plugin, je pense qu'il faut passer par le howto xgl => en bas, il y a une section plugin avec un liens vers une autre page qui te montrera l'ordre des plugins.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Je te file l'ordre des plugins qui fonctionnent chez moi :

```
 compiz  --replace gconf miniwin decoration wobbly fade  minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher trailfocus water
```

le miniwin est désactivé pour l'instant car il fait crasher compiz mais tu peux le laisser pour quand il sera réactivé , il sera chargé !!!!

Moi, je démarre Xgl sur le display 0 ! d'après tes sorties , compiz n'est pas lancé c'est sur , par contre Xgl , la commande est : 

```
 ps aux | grep Xgl
```

donc vérifie ton script ou colle-le ici...

ps: Utilise  les balises [code] c'est plus adéquate (n'oublis pas de fermer la balise)...

                                                                       @+

----------

## kimo0014

le probleme venai apparamen des plugins j'ai copier ça:

```
compiz  --replace gconf miniwin decoration wobbly fade  minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher trailfocus water
```

est comme par magie ça marche.

il me reste quelque probleme a corrigé comme les bordure de fenêtre mais jai vu la solution pas loin d'ici donc ca devrai aller. 

merci encore du coup de main à tout les deux.

kimo

----------

## kimo0014

je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée mais je l'ai mis dans préférences ==> session ==> programmes au démarrage pour que la commande s'effectue au lancement de la session si un débutant comme moi ce retrouve dans le meme cas.

kimo

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tu as diverse façon  de faire du moment que tu ne lances pas 2 fois les mêmes programmes...J'imagine que tu as été faire un tour sur le forum compiz http://www.compiz.net/ , il y a pas mal d'infos...Le plus intéressant est d'utiliser Xgl sur le display 0 en configurant gdm...Sois plus précis sur les scripts que tu utilisent...

                                                                               @+

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

j'ai utilisé :  Ce tuto

pour installer AIGLX et Compiz.

AIGLX marche pas mal, mais j'ai un problème avec Compiz :

comme dans le tuto j'ai fais un compizrc (que j'ai mis dans ~/bin qui est dans mon path, mais je pense pas que ce soit là le problème)

```

#!/bin/bash

killall kwin &

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1  /usr/bin/compiz  --replace --strict-binding gconf

sleep 3

/usr/bin/gnome-window-decorator

```

mais quand il start compiz il me dit :

```

/usr/bin/compiz: No composite extension

```

et compiz n'est pas démarré  :Sad: 

une idée comment régler ce problème?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Est-ce que tu as activé le composite ds ton xorg.conf comme indiqué ds le wiki ?

Tu peux aussi récupérer compiz chez CoffeeBuzz qui propose ds ebuilds très récent et meme une version cvs...

Je n'ai pas encore fait le pas pour aiglx mais c'est pour bientôt...Histoire de tester les deux...

                                                               @+

----------

## lowang_19

salut,

j'ai réalisé l'installation d'après le wiki, tout a bien marché, pas longtemps!

j'ai tout réinstallé (mesa, ... quinnsorm)

les fonctionalités marchent bien (changement de bureau, etc...)mais dès que je clique sur les bordures des fenêtres (clic droit pour déplacer ou clic gauche+maximiser par exemple), le serveur X crashe sans message d'erreur signifiant:

```
X connection to :1.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

The application 'ROX-Filer' lost its connection to the display :1.0;

most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application.

The application 'gnome-window-decorator' lost its connection to the display :1.0;

most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application.

```

ce test est effectué en mode fenêtre en lançant ce script:

```
Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer &

sleep 10

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ DISPLAY=:1 compiz gconf &

sleep 10

DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator &

DISPLAY=:1 rox &

```

un problème venant de gnome-window-decorator?

PS: les autres actions sur une fenêtre marchent bien: déplacement d'un bureau à l'autre au clavier, changment de la transparence avec la molette de la souris...

[EDIT] problème résolu en passant à des versions inférieures de xgl et compiz...

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Et oui on prend l'habitude de débuguer avec ce projet...J'utilise la version CVS , j'essais de compiler de temps ent temps les plugins dock, miniwin qui crash maintenant alors que j'ai gardé une ancienne version de Xgl + compiz sur ma tour avec le doc + miniwin ici les 3 derniers screenshots  http://www.guidelinux.org/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=12&start=60

                                                                                             @+

----------

## titoucha

Il est bien ton bureau   :Very Happy:  j'aime bien le fond d'écran.

Au fait Xgl gère-t-il corrêctement superkaramba, car à l'époque c'est ce qui m'a fait arrèter de l'utiliser je ne peut pas me passer de superkaramba et celui-ci est/étatit pas bien supporté par xgl, les fenêtres restaient sur le dessus ce qui est plutôt génant.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Merci pour mon bureau   :Laughing: , c'est une ancienne version de Xgl que j'ai gardé sur ma tour, par contre les nouvelles versions ne supportent plus le dock + miniwin pour l'instant, tu peux les compiler avec la version cvs mais c'est le crash assuré !    

Sinon je n'utilise pas superkaramba mais un gkrellm translucide avec tout un tas de plugins...Si tu veux le savoir rapidement tu peux poser la question sur le forum Unsupported Software https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-51.html  ou toutes les news sont discutées et surtout le mainteneur CoffeeBuzz est présent , il faut que  j'y retourne malgré mon anglais very   :Rolling Eyes:   bad car j'ai vu apparaître un custom gnome window decorator et je ne sais pas trop de quoi il en retourne...

                                                                                             @+

----------

## titoucha

Tu viens de soulever un de mes problèmes c'est mon very very bad anglais   :Embarassed:  le temps que je rédige un post le programme à changé de version   :Laughing: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu viens de soulever un de mes problèmes c'est mon very very bad anglais   le temps que je rédige un post le programme à changé de version  

 

Mon anglais est aussi très mauvais et tous les jours je le regrette mais that's the life ...tu peux tjrs rééssayer car le code a quand même évolué...Je viens d'installer et tester un petit soft gcompizthemer qui fournit des thèmes pour compiz et c'est plutôt sympa...

                                                                                           @+

----------

## titoucha

Je vais regarder sur mon portable de test car il y avait plusieurs choses qui passaient moyennement sous Kde.

Le rebondissement des fenêtres se règle dans quel paramètres car je trouvais que par défaut c'était un peu trop "fort" et je voudrais atténuer celui-ci.

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je vais regarder sur mon portable de test car il y avait plusieurs choses qui passaient moyennement sous Kde.

 

C'est sûr que c'est plus optimisé gnome...moi aussi mon portable c'est un vrai chantier car j'essais d'installer gnome-CVS via le script de jhbuild http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fjhbuild + les différentes machines qui testent http://jhbuild.bxlug.be/ et à force je me suis mis à installer qques paquets from cvs (gtk , cairo , glib, control-center...) en modifiant les ebuilds et en les plaçant ds un overlay mais ce n'est pas sans soucis !!!!!   :Laughing:  . 

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Le rebondissement des fenêtres se règle dans quel paramètres car je trouvais que par défaut c'était un peu trop "fort" et je voudrais atténuer celui-ci.

 

Tu parles du wobbly ? Tu vas ds gconf-editor et tu modifies les paramètres du plugin...

Si tu veux un terminal transparent tu installes urxvt-unicode...

                                                                                       @+

----------

## titoucha

Merci pour le nom du plugin je regarde ça à l'occase, pour l'instant je me bat avec mon overclocking il va falloir que je le descende j'ai les mosfet de l'alim qui tournent en continu à 70C et la mémoire je ne sais pas, bon à leur décharge ils sont toujours sous charge maximum avec le programme BOINC qui tourne en tache de fond.

----------

## man in the hill

Overclocker c'est plûtot sympa et risqué bien sûr   :Very Happy:  ... Cela fait combien de temps que tu fais BOINC et tu participes à quel projet en particulier  ? 

                                                                          @+

----------

## titoucha

Pour overclocker j'ai mis ce qu'il fallait j'ai pris une DFI et honnêtement au vu de la qualité de fabrication leur réputation est pas usurpée. 

Pour BOINC c'est récement que je m'y suit remis avant je faisait partie du projet seti mais j'ai vite trouvé ça assez peu utile, suite à un article dans un journal sur la malaria je suis tombé sur http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ c'est un projet de grille de calcul pour de la recherche (surtout médicales) et dont les résultats sont du domaine publique, que dire de plus, ha oui il y a même un team d'utilisateur Gentoo.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Merci pour le lien que j'ai bookmarké, et cela peut m'intéresser ds la mesure ou c'est transparent  et ds un but humanitaire...j'ai un  serveur/routeur/firewall  gentoo qui est allumé en permanence et utiliser occasionellement comme serveur... ! 

                                                                      @+

----------

## mardi_soir

il y a ca aussi 

http://folding.stanford.edu/french/

EDIT > ahh mais c'ets etrange  *Quote:*   

>  Notre premier projet, le Repliement du protéome humain (Human Proteome Folding), travaille à l'identification des protéines produites par les gènes humains. Ces informations vont permettre aux scientifiques de comprendre comment certaines anomalies au niveau des protéines peuvent provoquer des maladies, facilitant ainsi la découverte de traitements.

  pour l'un et  *Quote:*   

> Notre but : comprendre le repliement et lagrégation des protéines et les maladies qui sont liées

 

ca ne ferait pas doublon  ?, j'espère que les deux sont coordonnés ...

----------

## titoucha

Je pense qu'a un niveau de "visibilité" pareil sur le net ils se sont vu et donc coordonnés.

----------

## pcboy

Bsoir tout le monde.

Mon DRI étant maintenant fonctionnel, je me suis dit "Testons Xgl+compiz juste pour voir, pour le fun".

J'ai suivi le Howto Gentoo.

Mais quand j'emerge Xgl, je n'ai pas l'executable de Xgl qui s'installe.

```
>>> Merging x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714-r1 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

--- /usr/share/X11/

--- /usr/share/X11/xkb/

--- /usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled/

>>> /usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled/README.compiled

--- /usr/share/aclocal/

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714-r1/

>>> /usr/share/doc/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714-r1/ChangeLog.gz

--- /usr/lib/

--- /usr/lib/xserver/

--- /usr/lib/pkgconfig/

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714-r1/ChangeLog.gz

--- cfgpro obj /usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled/README.compiled

--- cfgpro dir /usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man1

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714-r1

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share/aclocal

--- !empty dir /usr/share/X11/xkb

--- !empty dir /usr/share/X11

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/xserver

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/pkgconfig

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714-r1 merged.
```

Je ne comprends vraiment pas, où est l'erreur ?

On m'a dit qu'il fallait utiliser l'ebuild basé sur git, alors j'ai aussi tenté d'emerger xgl-0.0.1_pre20060619-r3.ebuild .

Mais rien à faire, j'ai toujours le même problème.

Quelqu'un saurait d'où ca vient ? ( en esperant ne pas reposer une question redondante, j'ai cherché beaucoup j'ai pas trouvé de réponse )

----------

## loopx

Ben ouais, en effet, il n'y a pas d'erreur   :Laughing: 

A mon avis, t'aurais du regardé plus haut, et c'est pas xgl mais Xgl l'exécutable (de mémoire, mon pc sous xgl n'a plus de dur...)

----------

## pcboy

Oui je sais bien que c'est Xgl l'executable mais rien à faire je ne l'ai pas :/

D'où est ce que ca pourrait venir ?  ( sachant que le make install se passe sans probleme, et toute la compilation également )

J'ai cherché partout, ici et ailleurs, je n'ai trouvé qu'un mec sur le blog d' Hanno qui a le même probleme que moi, mais il a pas eu de réponse...

----------

## truz

As-tu essayé une autre version de xgl ? peut-être que ta version est foireuse...

```
equery belongs /usr/bin/Xgl

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/Xgl in *... ]

x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_p20060412 (/usr/bin/Xgl)
```

(oui oui, c'est une vieille version d'xgl, pas eu le temps de mettre à jour  :Smile: 

----------

## pcboy

Oui j'ai essayé xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714.ebuild , 0.0.1_pre20060619-r3 et 0.0.1_pre20060714-r1 , toujours le même resultat..

C'est... spécial comme probleme..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de l'installé et tout est ok, je suis passé par le script layman pour l'overlay, il faut que tu réessayes il y a du avoir des mises à jour.

----------

## pcboy

Bha j'ai de nouveau recommencé et toujours rien... dans /opt/Xgl/bin j'ai pas Xgl non plus enfin il est nul part, j'ai même tenté de compilé a la mano depuis le cvs de freedesktop tout se compile impec, s'installe mais toujours pas cet executable... 

Franchement c'est un pur mystere et je me sens démuni parceque je sais pas vraiment quoi chercher pour arriver à ma réponse.

Je n'ai pas utilisé layman par contre moi parceque je ne piges pas au niveau du " source  /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf " dans mon make.conf car je n'ai pas de fichier  /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf moi donc forcément ca marche pas.

Mais je de toute facon le probleme est pas là je pense.

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je vais regarder sur mon portable de test car il y avait plusieurs choses qui passaient moyennement sous Kde.
> 
> Le rebondissement des fenêtres se règle dans quel paramètres car je trouvais que par défaut c'était un peu trop "fort" et je voudrais atténuer celui-ci.

 

Il y a un ebuild cvs de compiz-quinnstorm ! la version cvs à diminué considérablement le wobbly  !!!! Installe aussi le cgwd cvs ! si tu actives  le plugin water ton bureau deviendra comme la surface d'un lac en temps de pluie quand les premières gouttes tombent et   rencontrent l'eau et l'onde de choc forme des cercles à l'infini...mais très expérimental , ce plugin utilise un max le cpu et ralenti le système mais peut-être que le dual core aura la part belle   :Laughing:  ...[edit] Sans oublié gset-compiz qui te permettra de faire un réglage précis des plugins (le wobbly par ex, fais un tour du côté du forum compiz...)...[/edit]

@ pc boy :  Je ne sais quoi te dire puisque le but de paquet est de construire le binaire Xgl ...Moi j'ai installé via svn à partir du wiki  sans aucun problème :

```
  crazy_gentoo cvs-src #

 whereis Xgl

Xgl: /usr/bin/Xgl /usr/X11R6/bin/Xgl

```

Il ne devrais pas y avoir de soucis ...

Tu peux aussi aller te renseigner sur ces forums :

http://www.compiz.net/

http://forums.xgl-coffee.org/

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-51.html

                                                              @+

----------

## titoucha

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  Installe aussi le cgwd cvs ! si tu actives  le plugin water ton bureau deviendra comme la surface d'un lac en temps de pluie quand les premières gouttes tombent et   rencontrent l'eau et l'onde de choc forme des cercles à l'infini...mais très expérimental , ce plugin utilise un max le cpu et ralenti le système mais peut-être que le dual core aura la part belle  

 

Je ne trouves pas ce plugin cgwd et pour l'effet de pluie c'est pas plutôt le plugin water qui fait ça en tout cas chez moi c'est lui qui s'en occupe.

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  Je ne trouves pas ce plugin cgwd et pour l'effet de pluie c'est pas plutôt le plugin water qui fait ça en tout cas chez moi c'est lui qui s'en occupe.

 

cgwd = custom gnome window decorator  qui remplace gnome window decorator ...

```

crazy_gentoo faya #

 emerge -pv compiz-quinnstorm  cgwd  gset-compiz

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-9999  USE="-debug gnome svg" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/cgwd-9999  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-9999  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/overlays/xgl-coffee

 [2] /usr/local/overlays/faya-gentoo

 [3] /usr/local/overlays/gkrellm-overlay

```

C'est hier que j'ai activé quelques plugins en plus :

```
faya@crazy_gentoo ~ $

 cat /usr/bin/compizrc

#!/bin/bash

# Paramétrage de compiz

# /usr/bin/compizrc

killall gnome-window-decorator

wait

cgwd &

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib  compiz --replace gconf miniwin decoration wobbly fade  minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place  switcher trailfocus  water showdesktop state blur bs & 

```

Le water bouffe pas trop ton cpu ? Tu sais comment l'arrêter ? J'ai constaté grâce à vim que quand j'appuis sur esc puis Enter , jai un effet  de vague sur mon terminal et quand j'appuis sur ^ + p , c'est sur la fenêtre focalisée... Le plugin showdesktop , F7 pour faire disparaître les fenêtre du bureau...state, on peu rendre par ex le menu transparent K menu ou le gnome menu mais cela ne fonctionne pas chez moi...

blur et bs, je ne sais pas trop à quoi cela sert pour l'instant , quand au dock + miniwin (un de mes préférés !) que tu peux activer en modifiant le /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src/compiz/plugins/Makefile.am ça ne compile meme plus comme les semaines précédentes...donc à ne pas activer pour l'instant... Je suppose que tu as remarqué que quand tu mets ta souris en haut de ton bureau (non pas ds le coin)  , tu peux changer de  bureau... Il doit y avoir encore pleins de truc mais je ne m'intéresse pas tous les jours de près à ce bureau quand même assez extraordinaire !!!!

                                                                         @+

----------

## pcboy

Merci bien man in the hill, je suis allé sur le forum de l'overlay, j'ai posé ma question et on m'a répondu, c'était tout bête, mais il faillait le savoir ^^

Si on a pas la toute derniere version de glitz, il n'installe pas l'executable de Xgl, maintenant c'est bon.

Merci de votre aide  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cgwd = custom gnome window decorator  qui remplace gnome window decorator ...
> 
> [code]
> ...

 

J'utilise l'utilitaire layman et l'overlay portage-xgl et je n'ai pas cgwd

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le water bouffe pas trop ton cpu ? Tu sais comment l'arrêter ? 
> 
> 

 

Schift+F9 pour l'activer et encore une fois  Schift+F9 pour le stopper.

----------

## pcboy

C'était un peu trop beau ^^

Tout fonctionne impeccablement en mode fenetre, les effets etc.

Mais dès que je tente de le lancer réellement , Xgl + compiz avec gnome, bhaaa ca veut pas. 

En fait c'est Xgl qui ne veut pas. J'ai configuré GDM en suivant le wiki gentoo. gdm se lance durant quelques secondes puis paf ca se referme et ca relance, j'ai donc pu voir que Xgl me disait : no screens found.

Ce que je pige pas bien, c'est que si il arrive a me lancer gdm c'est que quand même il marche... ( j'ai tenté avec autre chose que gdm aussi, même resultat )

J'ai une Ati x550 et le dri marche.

mon xorg.conf  : http://pcboy.info/xorg.conf

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'utilise l'utilitaire layman et l'overlay portage-xgl et je n'ai pas cgwd

 

Utilise l'autre méthode !!!! car si tu n'as pas cgwd ,  c'est que ce ne sont pas les mêmes overlays ! 

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schift+F9 pour l'activer et encore une fois  Schift+F9 pour le stopper.

 

Il faut que j'arrête de m'exciter sur les touches du clavier   :Very Happy:  ... Merci, ça marche nikel !

@ pcboy: Moi personnellement , j'utilise Xgl + compiz + Gnome sur le display par default 0 pour profiter de hal dbus gvm...

je me suis inspiré de la deuxième methode de ce howto http://www.compiz.net/topic-389-1.html pour créer une entréé Xgl ds gdm...

                                                                       @+

----------

## CryoGen

avec la solution layman j'ai cgwd   :Rolling Eyes: 

tu as synchroniser l'overlay ? (layman -s portage-xgl)

----------

## pcboy

J'ai résolu mon probleme.

En fait avec les drivers ati pour le moment si on est en dual screen on est bloqué a 1024x768 sur chaque écran avec Xgl.

C'est un peu embêtant, mais je crois qu'il n' y a pas de solution pour le moment.

En tout cas j'ai compiz maintenant et c'est excellent ^^

Merci

----------

## titoucha

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> avec la solution layman j'ai cgwd  
> 
> tu as synchroniser l'overlay ? (layman -s portage-xgl)

 

J'ai eu des plantées donc j'ai viré xgl car j'ai besoin de ce pc pour un autre projet, je vais continuer avec xgl sur mon portable de test   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cycleo

Salut,

J'utilise XGL/compiz sous Xfce4.

Cela fonctionne bien mais lorsque je quitte xfce4, je me retrouve avec un "cube vide" bien entendu dépourvu du bureau xfce4 que je viens de quitter, sans pour autant que X ne s'arrête ...

Je n'utilise aucun wdm, car je n'ai qu'un user sur ma machine, et aucune interface se lance automatiquement au démarrage.

Pour lancer Xgl/compiz, j'utilise le script /usr/bin/startxgl qui contient :

```

Xgl :1 -ac -accel xv  -accel glx:pbuffer &

sleep 2

DISPLAY=:1  xfce4-session  &

sleep 3

DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize switcher &

sleep 2

DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator &

sleep 1

DISPLAY=:1 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr &

DISPLAY=:1 xbindkeys &

```

j'espère que mes explications sont assez complètes, car moi même je n'ai pas tout assimilé dans l'installation de tout ce qui est écrit dans le how-to XGL Gentoo, d'autant plus que j'ai eu des erreurs de compilation avec cgwd, j'ai du revenir en arrière, enfin bref, ce fut assez laborieux.

Quelques points de précision :

1 - J'ai une carte graphique MSI Geforce FX 5900 XT (donc chip nvidia)

2 - J'ai bien xorg 7.0 avec les drivers "nvidia-drivers" et pas nvidia-kernel ni nvidia-glx

3 - Ma version d' XGL :

```

emerge -pv xgl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714-r1  USE="-debug -ipv6 -xinerama" 0 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/portage-xgl

```

4 - Compiz :

```

emerge -pv compiz

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm (is blocking x11-wm/compiz-0.0.13_pre20060726-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compiz-0.0.13_pre20060726-r1  USE="gnome svg -debug" 295 kB [1] 

```

5 - cgwd : il n'est pas installé, mais est-il obligatoire avec compiz-quinnstorm ? car il me semble que non ....

```

emerge -pv cgwd  

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/cgwd-0.55  USE="-debug" 294 kB [1] 

```

De plus, c'est lui qui a posé des erreurs de compilation.

6 - xorg.conf

Il semble être ok puisque j'ai testé AVANT de me lancer dans l'install d'Xgl, et j'ai tout qui marche bien.

Il me semble donc que l'intérface entre X et Xgl/compiz ne soit pas très bien configurée. 

lorsque j'arrête xfce4, Xgl/Compiz ne "sait pas" qu'il devrait s'arrêter aussi !

Je ne vois pas comment rattacher Xgl à xfce4 et Xorg pour cette procédure.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

cgwd en version 0.55 passe niquel (probleme de compil pour moi avec la 0.49  :Wink: )

Pas d'idée sur ton probleme avec xfce

----------

## loopx

 *pcboy wrote:*   

> J'ai résolu mon probleme.
> 
> En fait avec les drivers ati pour le moment si on est en dual screen on est bloqué a 1024x768 sur chaque écran avec Xgl.
> 
> C'est un peu embêtant, mais je crois qu'il n' y a pas de solution pour le moment.
> ...

 

le dualscreen fonctionne avec ati + XGL en 1024*768, fonctione bien ??? Bordel pour ca que ca va pas !!! j'essaie de le lancer en 1280*1024, il doit pas aimer :d

----------

## loopx

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> cgwd en version 0.55 passe niquel (probleme de compil pour moi avec la 0.49 )
> 
> Pas d'idée sur ton probleme avec xfce

 

+1

et cgwd, si il existe, c'est que les autres (l'autre, gnome-windows-decorator) va devenir déprécié... donc, utilisons le !  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

Ca y est !

J'ai enfin mon Xgl qui tourne, sous KDE3.5, avec un ATI 9600. J'ai strictement suivi le tutorial, et j'ai pas eu de soucis.

Voici les étapes que j'ai suivi, et je conseille à tout le monde de bien vérifier que ca marche bien à chaque étape (avant de passer à la suivante)

Avant de suivre le tutorial

- Xorg 7.1 qui marche

- accélération 3D qui marche

Le tutorial propremement dit

- Xgl qui marche en mode fenêtré

- Xgl en configuration par défaut

Je sais, c'est basique, mais si ces étapes ne marchent pas, c'est pas la peine de continuer. Le tutorial est très complet, à chaque fois que qqchose ne marchait pas, c'est que j'étais allé un peu trop vite  en lisant et que je m'étais vautré  :Wink: 

Bref, ATI+KDE+Xgl, ca marche, et c'est la classe   :Cool: 

EDIT : j'en ai meme fait ma signature tellement que je frime avec ca   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## loopx

tu viens de citer les 4 étapes minimum à vérifier pour etre sur que ca fonctionne, c'est une très bonne logique   :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

moi j'ai quand meme un petit soucis avec mon compizrc (je pense)

a chaque fois que j'ouvre ma session, je dois ouvir get-compiz pour activer "decoration"   :Shocked: 

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# Start compiz within gnome-session

#

if [ `ps -A | grep Xgl | wc -l` == "1" ]; then

        DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --disable-dbus --replace gconf miniwin decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoomscale move resize place switcher trailfocus water &

        DISPLAY=:1 cgwd &

        DISPLAY=:1 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr -variant latin9

fi
```

une idée ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Je viens d'installer XGL sur AMD64/geForce 6150 (chip intégré à ma CM) en 32 et 64 bits et C'EST DE LA BALLE  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Geek attitude à 142%  :Cool:  et fluidité de l'affichage : mon petit 4400+X2 s'en sent tout ravigoré  :Laughing: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je viens d'installer XGL sur AMD64/geForce 6150 (chip intégré à ma CM) en 32 et 64 bits et C'EST DE LA BALLE   
> 
> Geek attitude à 142%  et fluidité de l'affichage : mon petit 4400+X2 s'en sent tout ravigoré 

 

Depuis le début de ce post qui doit dater ds les ~ de 6 mois , je n'ai pas lâché Xgl et de toute façon je ne peux plus supporter les bureaux tout sec...(sans wobbly) ! 

Enjoy !

@ Cryogen : Tjrs ton problème ?

                                                                   @ +

----------

## loopx

Waiii  :Smile: 

Pareil, +1  :Wink:  (pour les bureaux fix pas bien)

----------

## CryoGen

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ Cryogen : Tjrs ton problème ?
> 
> 

 

Euh je l'avais résolu en rajoutant un sleep ... apparemment cgwd se lancait trop vite et ne trouvant pas compiz...  :Very Happy:  bon par contre je m'etais choppé un probleme avec gnome... je devais killer xgl et me reloguer pour avoir le menu... bizarre ^^

Là je suis en pleine reinstall dû à une migration foireuse vers 2006.1 (pas compris pourquoi tout a foiré, meme le chroot etait impossible   :Shocked:  ) donc là je fini le passage à gcc-4.4.1 et je me remet un xgl tout beau  :Smile:  Il me manque là...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## loopx

Pour le moment, je dois lancer 2x le  script pour que tout fonctionne, je comprend pas trop... Et ca le fait pas que chez moi...

----------

## man in the hill

Salut à vous,

 Ouais , ce passage de profile était assez merdi*** , si j'avais fais attention après avoir passé au profile 2006.1 et syncrhonisé, je me serrais retrouvé avec un beau serveur  , j'ai rapidement changé ça pour le profile 2006.1/desktop !

ben moi, j'ai fais mon update d'xgl il y a qques heures et la version x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060823 plante à cause d'un patch , à masqué donc  !

Sinon , je n'ai pas de soucis particulier avec gnome à part je viens de perdre mon wobbly pour mon menu , c'est pas trop grave car toutes les fenêtres l'ont gardés et j'ai la flème de chercher pour l'instant ...

Apparement les bureaux ont qques comportements obscures   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   !

                                                                                  @ +

----------

## CryoGen

De retour sous xgl :p

```
x11-base/xgl [2]

     Available versions:  0.0.1_pre20060714-r1 0.0.1_pre20060823

     Installed:           0.0.1_pre20060823

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         XGL X server
```

Et oui le probleme du patch est assez facile à resoudre, il faut faire un lien bidon... je l'ai trouvé sur le forum dans le xgl part 6 sur la derniere page  :Wink: 

Version SANS layman:

```
ln -s /usr/local/overlay/xgl-coffee/x11-base/xgl/files/xgl-mesa-symlink-slang-pp-version.patch /usr/local/overlay/xgl-coffee/x11-base/xgl/files/xgl-mesa-slang_pp_version.diff
```

Version POUR layman:

```
ln -s /usr/portage/local/layman/portage-xgl/x11-base/xgl/files/xgl-mesa-symlink-slang-pp-version.patch /usr/portage/local/layman/portage-xgl/x11-base/xgl/files/xgl-mesa-slang_pp_version.diff
```

Sinon à noter que le wiki anglophone a été mis à jour pour xgl  :Smile:  (ajout de cgwd, plugins-quinnstorm ...)

Mon /usr/bin/compizrc

```
cryogen@innerstorm ~ $ cat /usr/bin/compizrc

#!/bin/bash

#

# Start compiz within gnome-session

#

if [ `ps -A | grep Xgl | wc -l` == "1" ]; then

        DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf &

        DISPLAY=:1 cgwd &

fi
```

Tout à l'air de fonctionner  :Smile: 

Pour ceux qui se demandent pourqoui je n'ai pas toute la liste de plugins pour compiz c'est à cause de "gconf" . Avec gconf compiz charge les plugins en parsant les fichiers de gconf et ne regarde pas le reste de la ligne de commande  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

Bon boulot   :Wink:  !

Merci pour les infos !

                                                                    @ +

----------

## razer

Petite éruption ici pour vous demander si je suis le seul à avoir des raccourcis claviers qui ne fonctionnent plus avec les dernières versions de compiz-quinstorm. Enfin, d'ailleurs, ils fonctionnent, mais si j'édite à la mano les raccourcis cela n'a aucun influence...

----------

## CryoGen

 *razer wrote:*   

> Petite éruption ici pour vous demander si je suis le seul à avoir des raccourcis claviers qui ne fonctionnent plus avec les dernières versions de compiz-quinstorm. Enfin, d'ailleurs, ils fonctionnent, mais si j'édite à la mano les raccourcis cela n'a aucun influence...

 

Pareil, et depuis un bon moment déja... que ce soit avec gset ou gconf, impossible de changer les raccourci par défaut...

----------

## UB|K

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *razer wrote:*   Petite éruption ici pour vous demander si je suis le seul à avoir des raccourcis claviers qui ne fonctionnent plus avec les dernières versions de compiz-quinstorm. Enfin, d'ailleurs, ils fonctionnent, mais si j'édite à la mano les raccourcis cela n'a aucun influence... 
> 
> Pareil, et depuis un bon moment déja... que ce soit avec gset ou gconf, impossible de changer les raccourci par défaut...

 

idem sauf que j'ai trouvé un truc (enfin, disons que chez moi, ça re-marche): dans gconf, il faut maintenant éditer la clé (par exemple): minize_window_key au lieu de minize_window_button ou encore minize_window. L'utilitaire de configuration gset n'a pas du intégrer ce changement (la dernière version date un peu) du coup il ne s'en sort plus...

Voilou, j'éspère que ça marchera chez vous aussi.

----------

## razer

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*    *razer wrote:*   Petite éruption ici pour vous demander si je suis le seul à avoir des raccourcis claviers qui ne fonctionnent plus avec les dernières versions de compiz-quinstorm. Enfin, d'ailleurs, ils fonctionnent, mais si j'édite à la mano les raccourcis cela n'a aucun influence... 
> 
> Pareil, et depuis un bon moment déja... que ce soit avec gset ou gconf, impossible de changer les raccourci par défaut... 
> 
> idem sauf que j'ai trouvé un truc (enfin, disons que chez moi, ça re-marche): dans gconf, il faut maintenant éditer la clé (par exemple): minize_window_key au lieu de minize_window_button ou encore minize_window. L'utilitaire de configuration gset n'a pas du intégrer ce changement (la dernière version date un peu) du coup il ne s'en sort plus...
> ...

 

Peux tu être plus clair car je n'ai pas bien compris : tu édites le nom de la clé et non la valeur c'est çà ? Mon gconf ne me permet pas de faire çà :/

----------

## UB|K

 *razer wrote:*   

> Peux tu être plus clair car je n'ai pas bien compris : tu édites le nom de la clé et non la valeur c'est çà ? Mon gconf ne me permet pas de faire çà :/

 

bon, j'ai pour chaque raccourcis 3 clés:

-maclé

-maclé_button

-maclé_key

alors pour que ça marche, il faut que maclé_key soit renseignée et que les deux autres soient déactivées (=Disabled).

----------

## gbetous

bon, v'la autre chose...

j'ai ma machine à jour, très à jour, et peut-etre un peu trop (~x86 et portage-xgl d'aujourd'hui). résultat : mon "Trop la classe" ne marche plus, j'ai plus de 3D.

```

LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose fglrxinfo

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.28.8 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/tls/fglrx_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __glXFindDRIScreen)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/tls/fglrx_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __glXFindDRIScreen)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/tls/fglrx_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __glXFindDRIScreen)

libGL error: unable to load driver: fglrx_dri.so

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)

```

qqu'un sait d'où ca peut venir ?

merci !

----------

## loopx

Rah, on veux bien t'aider mais ca veux pas dire grand chose la...

Déjà, on dirais que tu n'es pas entrain d'utiliser le module fglrx.... Mesa ... va savoir quoi...

eselect opengl show te donne quoi ?

EDIT: houla, trop stone   :Shocked: 

Vérifie peut etre que tu as bien le module glx qui se charge avant le module dri (dans le make.conf). Ca me fait penser à une erreur que j'ai eu ca ...

----------

## man in the hill

 *loopx wrote:*   

> EDIT: houla, trop stone  
> 
> Vérifie peut etre que tu as bien le module glx qui se charge avant le module dri (dans le make.conf). Ca me fait penser à une erreur que j'ai eu ca ...

 

ça me rappelle aussi un lointain souvenir ! Trop lointain pour te dire si c'est le même  mais rajoute la use dri dans to make.conf ...Bien sûr recompile :

```
emerge xorg-server ati-drivers && eselect opengl set ati && emerge glproto mesa && eselect opengl set ati  && emerge xgl compiz-quinnstorm
```

Je ne sais pas si cela va régler ton problème !

                                                               @ +

----------

## CryoGen

A ma derniere maj de xgl j'ai eu quelque soucis ^^

En fait le plgin gconf a disparu (?) au profit de csm

 *Quote:*   

> * x11-misc/csm [2]
> 
>      Available versions:  0.3 0.4 *9999
> 
>      Installed:           0.4
> ...

 

Voila mon nouveau /usr/bin/compizrc (tiré de compiz-start)

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> #
> 
> # Start compiz within gnome-session
> ...

 

Par contre va falloir faire quelque recherche pour config compiz car meme si csm est une dépendance de gset, tout n'a pas l'air de marcher comme le wobbly que le wobbly... (niveau réglage  :Wink:  sinon le plugin fonctionne)

----------

## gbetous

bon, merci à loopx et à man in the hill. j'ai suivi leurs recomendations, et maintenant j'ai de nouveau OpenGL qui tourne sous X.

il me reste à refaire marcher XGL, et le post de CryoGen est une première piste   :Wink: 

EDIT : Xgl marche maintenant dans une fenêtre !

----------

## pcboy

Hello,

Je viens d'apprendre que gconf avait été abandonné au profit de csm. ( franchement, faut chercher pour trouver une telle information, c'est dingue ^^  )

Alors j'ai emergé csm, mais bon, ca ne marche pas du tout.

Quand je fais :

 *Quote:*   

>  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ DISPLAY=:1 compiz --replace dbus csm

 

J'ai le droit a un beau :

 *Quote:*   

> compiz: Couldn't load plugin 'dbus'
> 
> compiz: Couldn't load plugin 'csm'

 

j'ai tout essayé, les compiz-start etc, mais ca ne veut vraiment plus fonctionner...

EDIT :

Et si je fais un dbus-launch csm j'ai ceci : 

 *Quote:*   

> ** ERROR **: can't find d_a_active_plugins
> 
> aborting...
> 
> Abandon
> ...

 

----------

## CryoGen

J'ai fait la remarque concernant csm/gconf 2 posts plus haut   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon tu as bien remerger compiz-quinnstorm et les plugins ? 

 *Quote:*   

> [I] x11-misc/compiz-quinnstorm-plugins (0.13): Compiz-Quinnstorm Plugins
> 
> [I] x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm (0.0.13.43): Compiz window manager for AiGLX and XGL
> 
> [I] x11-misc/gset-compiz (0.3.4): Glade configuration utility for compiz plugins
> ...

 

----------

## pcboy

Oui j'ai vu que tu en avais parlé deux posts plus haut, mais ca ne répondait pas à mon probleme directement.

Effectivement sur le con j'ai été tres con, j'avais complétement oublié d'updater compiz-quinnstorm-plugins ( je suis pas tres concentré décidemment =_= )

J'ai updaté, dbus-launch csm marche maintenant, par contre ca foire toujours ( j'ai exactement les mêmes versions des softs que toi )  :

 *Quote:*   

> $ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ DISPLAY=:1 compiz --replace dbus csm  &
> 
> compiz: dbus_bus_get error: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
> 
> compiz: Plugin 'dbus':initDisplay failed
> ...

 

----------

## loopx

Faudrais pas ajouter un "dbus-launch" avant de lancer votre commande ? Normalement, dbus-launch startkde (et dans kde, ca devrais ouvrir cgwd) ??? Maintenant, le truc csm, pas encore testé.

----------

## pcboy

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Faudrais pas ajouter un "dbus-launch" avant de lancer votre commande ? Normalement, dbus-launch startkde (et dans kde, ca devrais ouvrir cgwd) ??? Maintenant, le truc csm, pas encore testé.

 

Exact j'y avais même pas pensé.

Donc en fait j'ai fait :

 *Quote:*   

>  $> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ DISPLAY=:1 dbus-launch compiz ce dbus cms miniwin decoration transset wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move neg res& 

 

et là ca marche. Mais si je fous juste dbus et cms dans la commande ( avec dbus-launch tout de même ) j'ai encore le "  compiz: Couldn't load plugin 'cms' "

 *Quote:*   

> $> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ DISPLAY=:1 dbus-launch compiz dbus cms &
> 
> compiz: Couldn't load plugin 'cms'

 

----------

## loopx

Heu, les plugins, c'est un autre ebuild maintenant  :Very Happy:  Donc, à mon avis, soit t'as pas mis la dernière version, soit tu ferais bien de passer à la version 9999 pour les plugins de compiz (comme moi, parce que je les ai (bench et cms et cms-dump)).

Bon, alors, j'ai fais un test chez moi, j'ai viré le gconf qu'il y a dans le script pour lancer xgl, mais je sais pas quoi mettre, alors j'ai foutu cms dbus mais ca charge aucun plugin cette saleté. Il y a un utilitaire csm qui dis que tout les plugins sont actif alors qu'aucun n'est lancé ...ca crain un peu quoi   :Confused: 

----------

## pcboy

Bha j'avais bien la dernière version pourtant...

Je suis passé à la 999 et là il me dit toujours qu'il ne peut lancer le plugin cms...

Pourtant cms est bien là, vu que  j'ai csm dans gsetcompiz et tout,c'est à ne rien y comprendre..   :Confused: 

EDIT: Ok d'accord, faut que je dorme. 

J'ai mis cms au lieu de csm, ca devient grave.

Merci pour tout ca marche impeccable !

----------

## loopx

C'est la première fois que tu lances XGL ou t'avais déjà réussis à la lancer avant ?

Si t'as pas encore réussis, c'est peut etre ton script qui n'est pas bon ...

EDIT: vérifie qu'il est bien présent dans /usr/lib/compiz ton plugin  :Smile: 

----------

## gbetous

j'arrive sans pb à faire tourner Xgl dans une fenetre, mais par contre j'arrive plus à l'exécuter au lancement de la machine...

- j'ai gardé la meme ligne dans le kdmrc (j'utilise KDE)

- j'ai tenté en modifiant mon compizrc avec les nouvelles lignes, ou en utilisant le compiz-start, mais rien n'y fait, ca marche pas (X se lance, puis quitte et revient en mode ligne de commande).

vous faite comment vous ???

----------

## pcboy

 *loopx wrote:*   

> C'est la première fois que tu lances XGL ou t'avais déjà réussis à la lancer avant ?
> 
> Si t'as pas encore réussis, c'est peut etre ton script qui n'est pas bon ...
> 
> EDIT: vérifie qu'il est bien présent dans /usr/lib/compiz ton plugin 

 

Non non c'est pas la premiere fois, c'est juste ce passage a csm qui m'a un peu perdu.

Mais là c'est bon c'est impeccable, le tout c'est de pas se gourer entre csm et cms ( franchement, ca prête a confusion si on est pas concentré   :Smile:  )

 *Quote:*   

> - j'ai tenté en modifiant mon compizrc avec les nouvelles lignes, ou en utilisant le compiz-start, mais rien n'y fait, ca marche pas (X se lance, puis quitte et revient en mode ligne de commande).

 

Essaie de te mettre en 1024x768 pour lancer Xgl, mets une modeline dans ton xorg.conf. Je sais que moi ca faisait la même chose avec ma Ati, et je reste bloqué a 1024x768, au desssus Xgl se lance, puis se quitte au bout de quelques secondes.

----------

## loopx

Personne n'aurais une bonne méthode pour lancer XGL et KDE ? 

Maintenant, avec le csm, j'arrive plus à configurer quoi que ce soit avec gconf-editor... Le programme csm ne change absolument rien (carément des plugin désactivé qui sont toujours activé).

Voilà mon script remodifier, mais les 2x dbus-launch font tout foiré, très certainement...

```

loopx@loop ~ $ cat startxgl

#!/bin/bash

echo ">Starting XGL at Display: 1"

echo "========= XGL ============"

Xgl :0 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer -fp /usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/other_fonts &

#Xgl :1 -fullscreen -br -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo &

sleep 5

echo "======= COMPIZ ==========="

DISPLAY=:0 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ dbus-launch compiz --replace dbus csm &

#sleep 3

echo "====== DECORATIONS ======="

DISPLAY=:0 dbus-launch cgwd --replace &

#DISPLAY=:1 kwin --replace &

sleep 2

echo "======= KDE ============"

DISPLAY=:0 startkde &

sleep 3

#DISPLAY=:0 xterm

#sleep 3

#DISPLAY=:0 cgwd --replace &

DISPLAY=:0 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout be -variant basic &

DISPLAY=:0 xbindkeys &

```

----------

## gbetous

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Personne n'aurais une bonne méthode pour lancer XGL et KDE ? 

 

Non, et moi aussi j'aimerais bien savoir comment on peut faire...

J'ai repris ton script, juste ajouté une variable pour le DISPLAY (DISP=1 en tout début, puis utilisation de ${DISP} partout).

Chez moi, en :1, tout se lance dans une fenetre, mais ensuite ca rame, sans aucun gadget. du coup, j'ai l'impression que :

- compiz se lance

- qqchose foire et compiz passe en software

- aucun effet

=> rendu exactement comme sans Xgl, mais bcp, bcp, bcp plus lent !!!

Par contre, si je désactive juste KDE (je commente la ligne du startKDE), j'ai bien un compiz qui marche, avec par exemple le cube qui tourne parfaitement bien (donc 100% hardware, c'est sur).

Si je remplace KDE par un simple xterm&, ma xterm est jolie, avec les effets débiles... bref c'est KDE qui fout la grouille...

----------

## gbetous

j'ai pas trop de temps aujjourd'hui, mais j'ai vu un  

thread qui devrait t'interresser :

----------

## CryoGen

Truc trop con, je viens de me rendre compte qu'on pouvait lancer "csm" et ca ouvre une GUI pour config XGL   :Laughing:  , d'ailleur gset-compiz a disparu de l'overlay apparamment .

----------

## Dumble

Pour lancer Kde avec Xgl/Compiz en passant par Kdm :

Il faut Ã©diter le fichier : /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

Dans la section [X-:*-Core],

Modifier la ligne commenÃ§ant par ServerCmd en mettant la commande nÃ©cessaire au lancement de Xgl chez vous

chez moi j'ai Ã§a : ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer -screen 1440x900 -fullscreen

Ensuite, editer le fichier  /etc/env.d/99kde-env et placer la ligne suivante dedans :

"KDEWM=/usr/bin/compiz-start"

Un ptit coup de env-update puis un "/etc/init.d/xdm restart" et Ã§a roule.

Pour le fichier kdmrc, il vaut mieux commenter l'ancienne ligne et en mettre une nouvelle pour revenir en arriÃ¨re plus vite en cas de pÃ©pin

Le script compiz-start est fourni avec les derniÃ¨res versions de compiz-quinnstorm.

Enjoy !

----------

## truc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> J'ai repris ton script, juste ajouté une variable pour le DISPLAY (DISP=1 en tout début, puis utilisation de ${DISP} partout).
> 
> Chez moi, en :1, tout se lance dans une fenetre
> 
> 

 

j'passe rarement sur ce thread, donc je ne saurai dire si c'est effectivement ce que tuveux.. mais, ça se lance en fenètre car tu le lance depuis une session X déjà existante, si tu veux la garder, il te faut de-set-er  :Laughing:  la variable DISPLAY, par exemple, si ton script se nomme super_script et que tu veux le lancer depuis X, alors fais ça:

```
DISPLAY="" super_script
```

 et ça devrait effectivement te lancer tout ça sur un auter DISPLAY (unvrai...) etc..

PS: j'ai eu tord? j'aurai dû me taire  :Embarassed:  

----------

## gbetous

 *Dumble wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un ptit coup de env-update puis un "/etc/init.d/xdm restart" et Ã§a roule.

 

argl.. j'avais oublié de faire un env-update !!!

bon, maintenant ca marche nickel, merci bcp Dumble   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> j'ai pas trop de temps aujjourd'hui, mais j'ai vu un  
> 
> thread qui devrait t'interresser :

 

J'ai déjà vu ce thread. Je comprend pas pourquoi ton kde fait foirer XGL, c'est bizarre, peut etre un problème de sleep (augmente le). Chez moi, tout fonctionne sauf que j'ai joué avec csm et j'ai plus de cube maintenant, et csm ne me change rien en direct, je sais pas encore pourquoi (à cause de dbus, c'est pratiquement certain)...

----------

## gbetous

écoute, j'ai fait strictement ce que Dumble a écrit et maintenant ça marche sans pb (je le trouve tout de meme plus lent qu'avant...)

----------

## gbetous

depuis hier (inclus) j'arrive plus a mettre à jour le portage-xgl : aucun des serveurs ne répond (mais le update de l'arbre marche bien, lui).

ca vous le fait ???

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

C'est un vrai bordel  tous ces changement assez hazardeux ... j'ai ma touche AltGr qui est dead ! 

Merci,

                                                         @ +

----------

## loopx

J'ai eu ce genre de problème la semaine dernière (ALTgr morte), c'étais du à un mauvais fichier xorg.conf (enfin, si tu parles de ton X, non Xgl...).

----------

## man in the hill

C'est impeccable sous X mais sous XGL,  j'ai trouvé pas d'info via google et j'essai de régler ce problème !

A +

----------

## man in the hill

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> C'est impeccable sous X mais sous XGL,  j'ai trouvé pas d'info via google et j'essai de régler ce problème !
> 
> A +

 

[EDIT]Suite à ma migration gcc, mon clavier était déréglé ds les préférences de gnome tout simplement ...[/EDIT]

----------

## gbetous

juste un petit mot pour dire qu'en ce moment ca roule nickel ! les mises à jour du portage-xgl sont quasi quotidiennes, tout tourne très bien... il me semble avoir découvert de nouveaux effets : maximise/minimise différent (surtout le minimise, qui est vraiment délire), et quand on amène une fenêtre au bord de l'écran, la rotation du cube est lancée, et on y voit la fenêtre à cheval sur les 2 faces.

EDIT : ah : et une fenêtre déjà maximisée qui se plie comme une feuille quand on la chope par un angle. très joli !!!

----------

## luteola

bonjour tout le monde,

Thread impressionnant. Quoique assez long à lire  :Smile: .

J'essaye de mettre XGL sur ma gentoo tournant sous KDE. Et j'arrive pas à trouver des tutos récents ou suffisamment simples. Ce que je lit concerne souvent gnome. Est-ce important d'ailleurs ? Quelqu'un fait tourner XGL sous KDE ? Oui ? Alors un résumé et quelques conseils, tips et &cie seraient bienvenues. Je les veux aussi moi les effets rigolos.

merci pour votre aide !

a+

----------

## gbetous

comme crânement indiqué dans ma signature, je fais tourner KDE sous Xgl. Ca change qqchose bien sur, c'est tout simplement qu'il faut dire à KDE de lancer Xgl, ou dire à Gnome de lancer Xgl, chacun ayant des fichiers de config différents.

je te conseille de suivre ce Howto, en choisissant compiz-quinnstorm et cswd.

veille bien à passer les étapes suivantes :

- avoir un Xorg possédant l'accélération matérielle ;

- arriver à lancer Xgl dans une fenetre à part ;

- paramétrer KDE pour lancer Xgl en natif

comme ça, si t'as un soucis, ce sera bcp plus facile pour nous de t'aider (si tu réussis les 2 premières étapes, et que t'échoue dans la 3e, on va pas commencer à te demander si ta carte video est bien reconnue !)

à la fin, on te dit de mettre 

```
KDEWM=compiz-decorator
```

 dans le fichier 99kde_env. mets plutot à la place 

```
KDEWM=compiz-start
```

 qui est un script qui marche très bien, et qui sera installé automatiquement par l'overlay portage-xgl.

dernière chose (j'espère), tu risques d'avoir des soucis de clavier. la commande qui va te sauver est :

```
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr -variant basic
```

 qu'il faut excuter 2 fois (je sais pas trop pourquoi d'ailleurs) en utilisateur simple. d'ailleurs si qqu'un peut me dire où mettre cette commande pour qu'elle se lance tout seule, je suis preneur.

voilà, tiens nous au courant   :Wink: 

----------

## luteola

ouah super. merci pour tes explications. J'essaye de m'y mettre cette semaine. Je vous tient au courant

a+

----------

## Dumble

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> derniï¿½re chose (j'espï¿½re), tu risques d'avoir des soucis de clavier. la commande qui va te sauver est :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Peut-Ãªtre dans /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xsetup

J'ai pas encore testÃ©, mais je suis persuadÃ© que c'est quelque part dans l'un de ces fichiers. J'ai ce problÃ¨me de touche altgr avec Xorg 7.1 + Xgl aussi alors que Ã§a roule impec avec Xorg 7.1 sans Xgl et avec Xorg 7.0 + Xgl

----------

## titoucha

J'ai refais un test de Xgl, c'est impressionnant les progrès qui ont étés effectués, ça commence vraiment à ressembler à autre chose qu'un gadget de développeur, moins d'effets "flamby".   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gbetous

 *Dumble wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peut-Ãªtre dans /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xsetup
> 
> 

 

Je l'ai tout simplement ajouté dans /usr/bin/compiz-start. En fait, pour que ca marche, faut avant mettre un sleep assez grand. J'ai mis 30 secondes !

Donc à la fin de mon compiz-start, j'ai ajouté :

```

sleep 30

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr -variant basic &

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr -variant basic &

```

----------

## Dumble

J'viens de le mettre comme je l'ai dit, et Ã§a roule impec (j'ai besoin de altgr pour taper mon mot de passe  :Razz: )

titoucha : Y a toujours pas mal d'effet "flamby". En fait, le tout, c'est de bien les rÃ©gler pour que Ã§a ne soit pas trop lourdingue.

----------

## Scullder

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je l'ai tout simplement ajouté dans /usr/bin/compiz-start. En fait, pour que ca marche, faut avant mettre un sleep assez grand. J'ai mis 30 secondes !
> 
> Donc à la fin de mon compiz-start, j'ai ajouté :
> ...

 

J'ai mis ça dans mon .xglinitrc (et ça marche bien) :

```

sleep 2 # give Xgl some extra time to start

DISPLAY=:1 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr

DISPLAY=:1 numlockx

DISPLAY=:1 KDEWM=compiz-decorator startkde

```

Pour les effets flamby, ce que je supporte pas, c'est la fenêtre qui bouge dans tous les sens quand on la "démaximise", et je sais pas trop comment enlever cette effet.

----------

## Dumble

Nvidia beta drivers 1.0-9625 - with texture_from_pixmap !!

Bon, d'aprÃ¨s leur forum, y a quelques ptits soucis.[/url]

----------

## titoucha

 *Dumble wrote:*   

> J'viens de le mettre comme je l'ai dit, et Ã§a roule impec (j'ai besoin de altgr pour taper mon mot de passe )
> 
> titoucha : Y a toujours pas mal d'effet "flamby". En fait, le tout, c'est de bien les rÃ©gler pour que Ã§a ne soit pas trop lourdingue.

 

Je parles d'une installation standard et sans tout retoucher, c'est la première impression que j'ai eue et qui était plutôt positive comparé à il y a deux ou trois mois.

----------

## Temet

Le problème du tuto c'est qu'il est à la rue concernant les paquets à démasquer.

Perso, j'attends toujours que ce moins bidouille et que les drivers nvidia prennent tout en charge ... je réessayerai ptet à ce moment là  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Le problème du tuto c'est qu'il est à la rue concernant les paquets à démasquer.
> 
> Perso, j'attends toujours que ce moins bidouille et que les drivers nvidia prennent tout en charge ... je réessayerai ptet à ce moment là 

 

je parle de gnome + carte nvidia , il n'y a rien de vraiment bidouille ... j'ai configuré xgl sur le DISPLAY 0 et gdm me permet de tout lancer tranquillement ... Il arrive que tu fasses une maj ( t'en fait pas tous les jours..) et que cela plante mais tu recompiles qques paquets et c'est reparti ... Depuis que ce thread a été ouvert, j'ai tjrs gardé xgl parce que c'est vraiment agréable de travailler avec un bureau "wobblisé"... Personne ne perd son temps à faire joujou avec les gros effets comme water sauf quand tu n'utilises pas ton bureau ... Par ex : pour changer de bureau, tu places ta souris sur de ton bureau et un coup de molette et ça tourne ...Enfin tu vas avoir de belles décorations de fenêtres ... Franchement, il n'y a pas de raison pour ne pas tester ! 

```

crazy_gentoo faya %

 emerge -pv xorg-x11 xorg-server nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r2  USE="(-3dfx) -debug -dmx dri ipv6 -kdrive -minimal nptl sdl xorg -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="-acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick keyboard -magellan -microtouch mouse -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nv nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774  USE="dlloader" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/overlays/xgl-coffee

 [2] /usr/local/overlays/faya-gentoo

 [3] /usr/local/overlays/gkrellm-overlay

```

@+

----------

## Dumble

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Le problï¿½me du tuto c'est qu'il est ï¿½ la rue concernant les paquets ï¿½ dï¿½masquer.
> 
> Perso, j'attends toujours que ce moins bidouille et que les drivers nvidia prennent tout en charge ... je rï¿½essayerai ptet ï¿½ ce moment lï¿½ 

 

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, les pilotes nvidia prennent dÃ©sormais tout en charge. Y a mÃªme un ebuild qui a Ã©tÃ© postÃ© dans la section "unsupported software"

----------

## CryoGen

Marrant les effet d'animation de creation/destruction de fenetre ^_^ (et focus aussi   :Cool:  )

Plugin: Animation Effects

----------

## Dumble

l'effet Dream est pas mal

----------

## theniaky

Je suis en train de réinstaller Xgl car j'ai envie de voir l'évolution qu'il y a eu depuis quelques mois   :Razz: 

Par contre je suis passé entre temps à KDE et je ne comprends pas trop ce qui est expliqué dans le howto : il faut que j'installe quoi ?? compiz, compiz-quinnstorm, cgwd ? avec ou sans le use "gnome" ?

Merci d'avance !

----------

## Temet

compiz-quinnstorm et cgwd sans le flag gnome... sauf si t'as déjà gnome d'installer, tu t'en fous... ca sert surtout à limiter les dépendances pour celui qui n'a pas gnome (moi).

----------

## TrizoLakai

Ca ne fonctionne qu'avec gnome ou kde ?

Avec e17 ou fluxbox ça peut tourner ou pas ? XFCE ?

Parce que j'ai pas envi d'installer ni gnome ni kde :/

Merci bcp

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Avec e17 ou fluxbox ça peut tourner ou pas ? XFCE ? 

 

compiz est un gestionnaire de fenêtre tout comme enlightenment ou fluxbox : ce n'est donc pas possible ! Par contre Xfce est un desktop manager et Xgl passe très bien dessus. C'est d'ailleurs la solution la plus réactive (enfin c'était le cas il y a quelques mois...)

Sinon j'ai des petits souci dans mon installation (temet, merci pour ton aide   :Cool:  )

Ma carte graphique support bizzarement les drivers proprio ati fglrx : je ne peux pas utiliser convenablement kdm et gdm car ça me fait un vieux kernel panic dès que je me délogue... Est-il donc possible d'utiliser la bonne vieille méthode et lancer Xgl par un script du genre startxgl sans passer par kdm ou gdm ? Si oui, comment je peux faire pour l'utiliser avec kde ?

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *Quote:*   

> Athlou Programation # emerge -Dauv compiz-quinnstorm cgwd
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies   
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Athlou portage # emerge -Dauv cgwd
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies   
> ...

 

J'ai rien compris au tuto. Vous n'avez pas le même en francais ?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## theniaky

t'as du zapper le début du tuto : t'as utilisé la commande layman ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

[EDIT]

Pour le script pour KDE, je pense avoir trouvé... Par contre dès que je lance compiz j'ai un vieil écran blanc... (mais le cube est bien présent !) J'ai tenté de recompiler mesa et xgl mais ça ne change rien : je suis perdu   :Sad: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

```
Athlou trizolakai # emerge -Dauv xgl

!!! "[Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf' 

in /etc/make.conf"

!!! Incorrect multiline literals can cause this. Do not use them.

Athlou trizolakai #
```

Je vais essayer l'autre méthode

----------

## Themis

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> J'ai rien compris au tuto. Vous n'avez pas le même en francais ?  

 

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL  :Wink: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

Merci.

Lors de la compilation de compiz-quinnstorm, j'ai  cette erreur  lors du ./configure : 

 *Quote:*   

> No package 'xinerama' found

 

```
Athlou overlays # emerge -Dauv xinerama

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "xinerama".

Athlou overlays #
```

----------

## galerkin

Pouvez vous me dire quelle version de xgl vous avez en ce moment?

Le compiz classique fonctionne sur ma machine alors que le -quinnstorm ne fonctionne pas:

J'ai un écran tout blanc et je ne peux rien faire.   :Confused: 

Ca a l'air d'être relié à ce problème : 

http://www.compiz.net/topic-4576-compiz-quinn-white-window-contents-latest

Suis je le seul dans ce cas là?   :Confused: 

Merci

----------

## theniaky

Ca me faisait ça jusque tout à l'heure mais j'ai réglé le problème.

J'ai réemergé glproto dans sa version 1.4.7 car j'ai vu sur un thread que sinon ça ne marchait pas (je reste cependant sceptique...), puis j'ai réinstallé dans l'ordre mesa, xgl et compiz-quinnstorm

Dis moi si ça t'aide car j'aimerais bien savoir si cette histoire de glproto est bien vraie...

----------

## Scullder

 *galerkin wrote:*   

> Pouvez vous me dire quelle version de xgl vous avez en ce moment?
> 
> Le compiz classique fonctionne sur ma machine alors que le -quinnstorm ne fonctionne pas:
> 
> J'ai un écran tout blanc et je ne peux rien faire.  
> ...

 

ah ouai toi aussi. Je pensais que ça venait d'un prob avec dbus ou une de ses dépendances, que j'ai compilé avec des c/cxx/ldflags agressifs

C'est tout blanc mais la rotation du cube marche toujours (oo).

----------

## theniaky

C'est bon tout refonctionne et je suis agréablement surpris : beaucoup de plugins sont arrivés et maintenant ils sont facilement configurables grâce à csm !

Par contre j'ai cherché un moment et je n'arrive pas à cacher les fenêtre des autres faces du cube dans la barre des tâches... Je sais que c'était possible avant donc j'imagine que je ne cherche pas là où il faut !   :Embarassed: 

galerkin, ça fonctionne après avoir réemergé le tout ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

j'ai plus le temps de suivre Xgl mais j'utilise pour la plupart des paquets des versions cvs, les qques paquets cvs que j'ai sur mon système, géré par mon script kmikaze (sous forum doc) :

```

crazy_gentoo  %

 kmikaze

Sat Sep 23 20:00:18 2006

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-9999  USE="(-3dfx) (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) X aac aalib alsa (-altivec) -amr -arts bidi -bindist -bl cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc dts dv -dvb dvd dvdread -enca encode esd -fbcon -ggi gif gtk iconv ipv6 -jack joystick jpeg libcaca -lirc live -livecd -lzo mad -matrox (-mmx) (-mmxext) -musepack -nas -openal opengl oss png (-real) -rtc -samba sdl -speex (-sse) (-sse2) (-svga) -tga theora truetype -unicode -v4l -v4l2 vorbis (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xinerama xmms xv xvid -xvmc" 0 kB [2] 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/wget-9999  USE="-build -debug ipv6 nls -socks5 ssl -static" 0 kB [2] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/cgwd-themes-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/cgwd-themes-extra-0.3  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/compiz-manager-0.12  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/compiz-quinnstorm-plugins-0.27  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/csm-0.12  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/cgwd-9999  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-9999  USE="-debug gnome svg" 0 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/overlays/xgl-coffee

 [2] /usr/local/overlays/faya-gentoo

 [3] /usr/local/overlays/gkrellm-overlay

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

csm, je n'ai pas encore regardé si il y a une version cvs ! mais il m'arrive des fois que cela plante après une maj et je recompile tjrs de la sorte :

```
emerge glproto  mesa && eselect opengl set nvidia  && emerge xgl compiz-quinnstorm
```

voilà,

                                          @ +

----------

## galerkin

C'était bien le packet glproto qui me posait un soucis

je l'ai downgradé de 1.4.8 vers 1.4.7 puis j'ai lancer la commande suivante :

```

emerge glproto  mesa && eselect opengl set nvidia  && emerge xgl compiz-quinnstorm compiz-quinnstorm-plugins

```

J'ai le droit à pleins de nouveaux effets que je ne connaissais pas   :Very Happy: 

Bon mission suivante: installer tout cela dans mon gdm (en oui j'en suis qu'à la première étape du tutoriel dans une fenêtre séparée)

merci en tout cas

----------

## Dumble

Quelqu'un a rÃ©ussi Ã  faire marcher AIGLX avec les pilotes nVidia 1.0.9xxx (bÃªta) ?

----------

## Scullder

 *galerkin wrote:*   

> C'était bien le packet glproto qui me posait un soucis
> 
> je l'ai downgradé de 1.4.8 vers 1.4.7 puis j'ai lancer la commande suivante :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Même problème, même solution. Merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

----------

## theniaky

Bon ben tant mieux... Par contre est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer à quoi sert justement ce glproto ?

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre j'ai cherché un moment et je n'arrive pas à cacher les fenêtre des autres faces du cube dans la barre des tâches... Je sais que c'était possible avant donc j'imagine que je ne cherche pas là où il faut !  

 

Personne n'a de solution alors ??   :Sad: 

----------

## UB|K

 *Dumble wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a réussi à faire marcher AIGLX avec les pilotes nVidia 1.0.9xxx (béta) ?

 

j'ai pas encore essayé mais visiblement ça le fait: chez lui, ça marche

----------

## CryoGen

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Bon ben tant mieux... Par contre est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer à quoi sert justement ce glproto ?
> 
>  *Quote:*   Par contre j'ai cherché un moment et je n'arrive pas à cacher les fenêtre des autres faces du cube dans la barre des tâches... Je sais que c'était possible avant donc j'imagine que je ne cherche pas là où il faut !   
> 
> Personne n'a de solution alors ??  

 

C'est une option de ton environnement de bureau , pas de xgl  :Wink:  Par exemple sous gnome ca se regle en allant dans les "preferences de la liste des fenetres" (Clique droit sur la barre > propriétés)

----------

## Dumble

Je viens de rÃ©ussir et je suis passÃ© Ã  Beryl au passage. En fait, avec les pilotes nvidia, y a besoin ni de Xgl ni de AIGLX. Y a juste Ã  activer l'option composite.

Ensuite, il faut compiler le truc qui s'appelle "xorg-sched-yield-hack" dans le SVN de Beryl (ex - compiz-quinnstorm) ou l'ebuild x11-libs/aiglx-accelerator de l'overlay Sabayon.

Puis, j'ai Ã©ditÃ© le fichier /etc/env.d/00basic et j'ai ajoutÃ© la ligne 

LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib/libxorg-sched-yield-hack.so"

(qu'il faut ptÃªt adaptÃ© si on utilise l'ebuild)

Enfin, vous remplacez dans la config de votre WM toute rÃ©fÃ©rence Ã  compiz par beryl. Un ptit coups de "env-update && . /etc/profile" puis roulez.

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

>  C'est une option de ton environnement de bureau , pas de xgl  Par exemple sous gnome ca se regle en allant dans les "preferences de la liste des fenetres" (Clique droit sur la barre > propriétés)

 

Pourtant l'option est activée sous KDE...

----------

## SiOu

 *Dumble wrote:*   

> Je viens de rÃ©ussir et je suis passÃ© Ã  Beryl au passage. En fait, avec les pilotes nvidia, y a besoin ni de Xgl ni de AIGLX. Y a juste Ã  activer l'option composite.
> 
> Ensuite, il faut compiler le truc qui s'appelle "xorg-sched-yield-hack" dans le SVN de Beryl (ex - compiz-quinnstorm) ou l'ebuild x11-libs/aiglx-accelerator de l'overlay Sabayon.
> 
> Puis, j'ai Ã©ditÃ© le fichier /etc/env.d/00basic et j'ai ajoutÃ© la ligne 
> ...

 

Et question performance avec les jeux ? ( comme ut2k4 ? )

----------

## Dumble

J'ai pas encore testÃ©. En tout cas, maintenant, quand on fait un glxinfo, on a bien "direct rendering: Yes"

----------

## Goumize

Moi j'arrive pas a faire tourner xgl convenablement: en faites j'ai eu exactement les memes problemes que loopx: voici mes problemes:

la configuration:

ATI 200M PCIE

AMD64 turion

kde+ compiz-quinnstorm + csm

===> sous KDE j'ai pas mes 4 desktop. juste une operationnelle partiellement.

===> kde controle center ne tiens pas compte des saving.

===> les fichiers de config dans ~/.kde  sont bien configurer.

===> je vois pas de cube tourner, tout essayer les racourcis claviers et tt....

===> csm ne se lance pas, faut que je tape dbus-launch csm pour le lancer.

===> les autres effets semblent correct.

===> mon system a perdu en performance depuis l'install de xgl.

===> en lancant xgl avec le laptop en batteries il bloque sur kdm ecran noir et plus rien.

===> plus de fps depuis xgl alors que j'ai bien regler le probleme de la 3d avant d'installer xgl, 

```
direct rendering: No
```

===>et cette erreur 

```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
```

et je suis obliger de changer DISPLAY=0 au lieu de 1 conseiller pour les carte ati.

ca vous dis qlq chose??

une solution serait vraiment la bienvenue apres deux nuits blanches  :Razz: 

Je pense que ma solution se trouve chez "loopx" .

----------

## Goumize

Dites une question;

Les  uns disent que xgl n'est pas encor compatible avec fglrx:

Quelqu'un a fait tourner xgl avec les pilotes libre "radeon"? serait ce une bonne alternative ? xgl+radeon+drm ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Les  uns disent que xgl n'est pas encor compatible avec fglrx

 

Chez moi, xgl tourne avec fglrx (drivers 8.28, radeon xpress 200m)

----------

## Goumize

YetiBarBar: tu es sous gnome xfce kde ?, j'ai la meme carte et mon system est en 64 natif, pourrai tu eventuellement poster ton xorg.conf ? 

J'ai installer les drivers 8.29.6, car j'ai eu des probleme avec la V 8.28.

J'ai encore switcher sur gnome, car kde commencait a me gonfler, je trouve que xgl est plus simple à configurer sous gnome que kde.

je viens de faire un grand menage:

==>virer kde

==> maj noyau vers 2.6.18

==> recompilation avec VIDEO_CARD="ati fglrx radeon" au lieu de "fglrx" avant

==> et reinstallation de xgl avec tout les autre paquets citer dans le wiki.

Tu a la meme carte graphique que moi, n'hesite pas à me conseiller pour bien configurer XGL.

chanceux les proprietaires de nVidia.

merci d'avance

----------

## grosnours

Hello, j'ai plus trop suivi l'évolution de Compiz depuis un moment, est-ce que Xinerama est correctement supporté maintenant (maximiser une fenêtre ne prend pas tous les écrans) ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> YetiBarBar: tu es sous gnome xfce kde ?, j'ai la meme carte et mon system est en 64 natif, pourrai tu eventuellement poster ton xorg.conf ? 
> 
> Tu a la meme carte graphique que moi, n'hesite pas à me conseiller pour bien configurer XGL.
> 
> 

 

Effectivement j'ai une config très similaire a la tienne (turion 64 en ~amd64 sur un laptop), j'utilise kde (xfce est installé mais j'ai pas eu le temps de jouer avec.

En ce qui concerne les drivers, j'ai testé les drivers 8.29.6 depuis ce matin et ça semble tourner par contre j'ai eu quelques soucis avec le noyau 2.6.18 et j'ai donc conservé mon 2.6.17-r8 (je me doute très fortement de l'origine des problèmes mais j'ai pas le temps de chercher à le résoudre pour le moment). Autre détail : je n'utilise ni xdm, ni gdm ou kdm. J'utilise l'overlay portage-xgl avec compiz-quinnstorm et compiz-quinnstorm-plugins. glproto 1.4.8 pose problème et j'ai du le downgradé en 1.4.7 (apparement je suis pas le seul ici ...)

Pour ce qui est de Direct Rendering : No, j'aurais tendance à dire que c'est normal (en tout cas, c'est aussi le cas chez moi), le tout est d'avoir Direct Rendering : Yes sous une session X "normale".

Je lance xgl via le script :

```
#!/bin/bash 

echo ">Starting XGL at Display: 1" 

echo "========= XGL ============" 

Xgl :0 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer -fp /usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/other_fonts & 

#Xgl :1 -fullscreen -br -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo & 

sleep 5 

echo "======= COMPIZ ===========" 

DISPLAY=:0 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ dbus-launch compiz --replace dbus csm & 

#sleep 3 

echo "====== DECORATIONS =======" 

DISPLAY=:0 dbus-launch cgwd --replace & 

#DISPLAY=:1 kwin --replace & 

sleep 2 

echo "======= KDE ============" 

DISPLAY=:0 startkde & 

sleep 3 

#DISPLAY=:0 xterm 

#sleep 3 

#DISPLAY=:0 cgwd --replace & 

DISPLAY=:0 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout be -variant basic & 

DISPLAY=:0 xbindkeys &

sleep 30 

DISPLAY=:0 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr -variant basic & 

DISPLAY=:0 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr -variant basic &

```

dont les crédits sont à chercher un peu plus haut dans le topic

J'ai aussi placé dans /etc/env.d/99kde.env:

```
KDEWM=compiz-start
```

et mon xorg.conf :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load       "glx"

   Load       "dri"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "PS/2"   # PS/2 Mouse

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "ecarn"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

 (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un voit la dedans pourquoi le scroll de ma souris ne marche pas ni sur X, ni sur Xgl)

En espérant que tout ça te seras utile ...

----------

## CryoGen

 *theniaky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    C'est une option de ton environnement de bureau , pas de xgl  Par exemple sous gnome ca se regle en allant dans les "preferences de la liste des fenetres" (Clique droit sur la barre > propriétés) 
> 
> Pourtant l'option est activée sous KDE...

 

Effectivement ca a changer:

Dans les "general Options" de Beryl onglet "numeric values" option "Horizontal Virtual Size"

----------

## Goumize

Merci yetibarbar, je pense que ca va m'etre trés util les infos que tu vien de me filer, donc je repasse a mon ancien noyau et ........, je vais recommencer la config de suite.

Pour ta souris, j'ai la solution, chez moi marche impec, voila les option a commenter:

```

Section "Modules"

   Load  "synaptics"

--------------------------

Section "InputDevice"

    #Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "PS/2"   # PS/2 Mouse

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Synaptics Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "CorePointer"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "AccelFactor" "0.0020"

   Option       "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option       "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option       "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option       "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option       "FingerLow" "25"

   Option       "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option       "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option       "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option       "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option       "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

   Option       "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

---------------------------------------------

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"

```

ca devrai activer les deux zones "verticale & horizontale" pour ta souris ou plutot ton touchpad.

n'oublie pas d'installer les drivers:

```
emerge synaptics
```

bon je retourne au boulot pour essayer tes conseils, et je te repost les resultats.

Merci [/code]

----------

## CryoGen

How-to bien pratique sur le wifi francophone pour Beryl

Howto Beryl

Merci Ycarius  :Smile: 

Je suis passé sous XFce4 + Beryl/Emerald - Xgl/Aiglx ca marche super   :Cool: 

----------

## Goumize

CyroGen a ecrit:

 *Quote:*   

> Je suis passé sous XFce4 + Beryl/Emerald - Xgl/Aiglx ca marche super 

 

Mais AIGLX aporte quoi de plus  :Shocked:  ? je sais que AIGLX est integré aux nouveaux xorg-server, mais jamais su m'en servir, contrairement a XGL, deja que je galere comme un newbie, d'ailleurs je le suis, va falloir deja mettre au point XGL  :Evil or Very Mad:  , pour le reste ca va attendre.

CryoGen, ca serait sympa; une petite explication des fonctions de AIGLX, screenshot si possible.  :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> CyroGen a ecrit:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Je suis passé sous XFce4 + Beryl/Emerald - Xgl/Aiglx ca marche super  
> 
> Mais AIGLX aporte quoi de plus  ? je sais que AIGLX est integré aux nouveaux xorg-server, mais jamais su m'en servir, contrairement a XGL, deja que je galere comme un newbie, d'ailleurs je le suis, va falloir deja mettre au point XGL  , pour le reste ca va attendre.
> ...

 

Ben j'ai jamais testé Aiglx , là j'utilise Beryl directement via le driver nvidia   :Cool:  (plus besoin de xgl ou meme de aiglx)

Sinon Aiglx apporte la meme chose que Xgl sauf que aiglx est integré à Xorg alors que Xgl est en surcouche (bien sur c'est en très gros ^^). Il y'a aussi une histoire de compatibilité drivers libre/proprio...

En gros aiglx/xgl rajoute l'extension opengl qui manque(manquait) aux drivers pour faire ce genre de chose  :Smile: 

Pour le "visuel" c'est identique puisque géré par le meme composite manager (beryl)

----------

## Goumize

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> How-to bien pratique sur le wifi francophone pour Beryl
> 
> Howto Beryl
> 
> 

 

Le lien marche pas, ou c'est une tres tres mauvaise connection qu'on a depuis ce bled..  :Evil or Very Mad: 

tiens en googlisant un peu je suis tomber sur ca:

 Resumé du bureau 3D

Un peu de lecture ne fait pas de mal  :Cool: 

----------

## Goumize

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Ben j'ai jamais testé Aiglx , là j'utilise Beryl directement via le driver nvidia  (plus besoin de xgl ou meme de aiglx) 

 

C'est possible aussi avec les ATI ?? ca m'economiserait beaucoup de boulot. car j'arrive toujours pas avec XGL.

----------

## CryoGen

 *Goumize wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   How-to bien pratique sur le wifi francophone pour Beryl
> 
> Howto Beryl
> 
>  
> ...

 

Le lien marche très bien  :Wink: 

----------

## Goumize

Marche pas chez moi   :Rolling Eyes:  .

je reessayerai plutard.

Dis pourrai tu m'aider ?

Yetibarbar m'a conseiller de virer glproto 1.4.8  pour UD, je l'ai masquer, et la je j'ai un probleme de dependance avec mesa, j'ai virer mesa de package.keywords, emerge xorg-server && emerge --oneshot glproto mesa && eselect opengl set ati && emerge xgl compiz-quinnstorm.

probleme de dependance xgl veut pas merger.

As tu une idée ?

----------

## CryoGen

Ca serait plus simple si tu nous copiais/collais l'erreur  :Smile: 

Et non, à ma connaissance, on ne peut se passer de xgl/aiglx avec ATI.

----------

## Goumize

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Ca serait plus simple si tu nous copiais/collais l'erreur 
> 
> 

 

Ou pourrai je trouver les journaux d'erreurs de compiz et xgl ? dans mon dossier root, les fichiers caché portant le nom compiz sont absolument vide.

et ans monitor system je vois de xgl, juste X  avec un argument ="/usr/bin/X :1 -audit 0 -auth /var/gdm/:1.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt8, mon startxgl.sh est apparement dans l'argument de ssh-agent, et dans session en cours je vois une petite icone de bouée de sauvetage devant mon /usr/bin/compizrc meme cas pour gonme volume manager.

en faite j'ai choisi de demarrer xgl a partir de gdm, je pense avoir respecter le how to a la lettre, en ce qui concerne glproto1.4.7 j'ai réussi a l'installer avec emerge -1, mais emerge .... world me reinstall mesa avec glproto 1.4.8. 

Stp, etant encore noob en gentoo, je ne sais pas vraiment recolter les bonnes info, donc tu peux juste me demander d'aller chercher tel truc dans tel dossier ca sera plus facil pour moi, merci encore.

----------

## CryoGen

tu peux utiliser /etc/portage/package.mask et et y ajouter ">catégorie/paquet-version" pour empecher emerge d'updater le paquet...

Moi j'avais suivuit le howto anglais à la lette et tout c'etait bien passé... essai de recommencer (version avec gdm + session)

----------

## Goumize

 *CyoGen wrote:*   

> Moi j'avais suivuit le howto anglais à la lette et tout c'etait bien passé... essai de recommencer (version avec gdm + session)
> 
> 

 

Ok, je reinstall tout depuis le debut, je me lance.

Dis je suis sur l'overlay de hanno, il est bien ou devrai je suivre le tuto a la lettre et me remettre sur xgl-portage ?

Voici comment je vais proceder pour te permettre de me suivre facilement: desinstaller xgl et les script==> redemarage==> update du system si il yen a une, sans oublier de virer tt les paquet que j'ai mi dans mon package.keywords cités dans le how to==> verification du rendering=yes==> et reinstallation de xgl.

merci encore.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

je suis du même avis que CryoGen, j'observe ta galère depuis un moment mais comme je n'ai tjrs pas mon portable hp avec carte ATI MOBILTY RADEON XPRESS 200 Serie (128Mo) (cause sav !), je peux pas trop t'aider sur un xgl récent mais j'ai fais tourner Xgl avec l'overlay de Coffee-Buzz sur mon portable dès le début de ce thread donc il n'y a aucun problème avec ta carte qui est idem que la mienne , je crois ... j'utilise ce xorg.conf que j'ai nettoyé sur mon portable ...

http://fr.pastebin.ca/188496

De toute façon j'ai tjrs eu Xgl sur mon portable hp carte ati et ma tour carte nvidia !

va aussi sur le forum compiz maintenant beryl ou il y a des howto intéressant ...

Bonne chance !

 @+

----------

## Goumize

Merci c'est gentil man in the hill, en esperant que ton laptop retourne a la masion, je vais essayer de suivre les conseils du forum.

Je viens de faire un grand menage, j'ai tout virer et reinstaller les paquets version stable. mon system est beaucoup plus fluide, et je vais de suite m'attaquer a XGL, tout est operationnel pour le moment 3D, mises a jours etc...

Merci pour ton xorg.conf, il va m'etre d'une grande utilité.

Je vous tiens au courant pour mon etat d'avancement.  :Wink: 

----------

## Goumize

Premier probleme,

En voulant emerger cairo, impossible dependencie 

```
===> dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.7 et 0.9.24 ~amd64 keyword
```

je sais que ce paquet a creer enormement de conflit la derniere fois que je l'ai demasquer, la preuve; apres retour initial de ma config, revdep-rebuild a reemerger 38 paquets lier par les libs de ce truc. et j'aimerai pas tenter ce coup ci.

Que puis je faire dans ce cas ?

Y a t'il une autre alternative ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

IL faut que tu postes à chaque fois plus d'erreur qu'une ligne  !  Par contre DirectFB n'est pas une lib essentielle pour ce que tu veux faire ...  à part si tu utilisent des applis qui demande cette lib ! Moi par exemple, je ne l'utilise pas et je n'ai aucune appli qui l'utilise et elle n'est pas installée ... donc si tu as cette use dans ton make.conf enlève là et fait une maj :

```
emerge -uaDN world
```

@ +

----------

## Goumize

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> IL faut que tu postes à chaque fois plus d'erreur qu'une ligne  ! 

 

D'accord, mais tu sais a force de faire la meme chose pendant une dizaine de fois dans la semaine on commence a eviter la plupart des erreuirs courante, mais bon je sias qu'il y e,n a toujours, je vais les retrouver, tinkiete.

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Par contre DirectFB n'est pas une lib essentielle pour ce que tu veux faire ...  à part si tu utilisent des applis qui demande cette lib ! Moi par exemple, je ne l'utilise pas et je n'ai aucune appli qui l'utilise et elle n'est pas installée ... donc si tu as cette use dans ton make.conf enlève là et fait une maj :
> 
> ```
> emerge -uaDN world
> ```
> ...

 

tu avais raison, le flag directfb etait utilisé ds make.conf, je viens de le virer.

 Et en passant je trouve que mes flags USE sont un peu trop nombreuses.

Voila pour le moment ca avance bien, mais bon je vais reprendre le soir car je dois couper mon jeun dans 1 heure, je creeeve la dale, si j'ai rien dans le ventre mon tit cerveau ne me chante rien, j'ai pas envie de risquer.

a tt a l'heure, merci d'avance pour ton soutien man in the hill, je sens que ca va le faire cette fois.

@+++

@ +

----------

## Goumize

```
emerge -uaDN world
```

emerge ne fini pas son boulot, et j'ai ce message lors de la compilation de theora:

```
mkdir: ne peut créer le répertoire `/var/tmp/portage/libtheora-1.0_alpha7/image/usr/share/doc/libtheora-1.0_alpha7': Le fichier existe.

make[3]: *** [install-data-local] Erreur 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libtheora-1.0_alpha7/work/libtheora-1.0alpha7/doc'

make[2]: *** [install-am] Erreur 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libtheora-1.0_alpha7/work/libtheora-1.0alpha7/doc'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libtheora-1.0_alpha7/work/libtheora-1.0alpha7/doc'

make: *** [install-recursive] Erreur 1

!!! ERROR: media-libs/libtheora-1.0_alpha7 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1020:   Called src_install

  libtheora-1.0_alpha7.ebuild, line 55:   Called die

!!! make install failed

```

les seulles erreurs de xorg:

```
(WW) Duplicate core pointer devices.  Removing core pointer attribute from "Synaptics Touchpad"

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "DynamicClocks" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "PowerState" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ReducedBlanking" is not used

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

les erreurs rapportées par dmesg:

```
APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

Sep 14 15:22:22 Guesstux ACPI Error (evgpeblk-0284): Unknown GPE method type: C266 (name not of form _Lxx or _Exx) [20060127]

Sep 14 15:22:22 Guesstux PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:04.0

Sep 14 15:22:22 Guesstux PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:04.0

Sep 14 15:22:22 Guesstux PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:04.0

Sep 14 15:22:22 Guesstux PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:05.0

Sep 14 15:22:22 Guesstux PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:05.0

Sep 14 15:22:22 Guesstux PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:05.0

ep 14 15:22:22 Guesstux ACPI: Fan [C260] (off)

Sep 14 15:22:22 Guesstux ACPI: Fan [C261] (off)

Sep 14 15:22:22 Guesstux ACPI: Fan [C262] (off)

Sep 14 15:22:22 Guesstux ACPI: Fan [C263] (off)

Oct  3 00:23:00 Guesstux cpufreqd: apm_init                 : /proc/apm: No such file or directory

Oct  3 00:23:00 Guesstux cpufreqd: sensors_post_conf        : sensors_init() failed, sensosrs disabled!

Oct  3 00:23:00 Guesstux cpufreqd: plugins_post_conf        : Unable to configure plugin sensors_plugin, removing

```

(apres mon passage de kde a gnome, les ventilo ne marche plus et lm_sensors deconne )

```
Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

```

(mais ce n'est pas le probleme qui se pose pour le moment, je pense pouvoir resoudre ca plutard)

revenons a nos moutons

Apparement la plupart des paquets lister par -uaDN world font parties de ceux que je viens de demasquer, donc j'ai suivis le tuto beryl et oublier -uaDN world.

```
emerge =x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 =x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1 =x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1 =x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

```

successfully

puis 

```
emerge -ut --newuse --deep world
```

 ne m'a pas proposer de merger libtheora, est pour l'instant ca emerge du feu de dieu, 9 sur 13.

voila ou j'en suis.

----------

## Goumize

le verdicte.

j'ai suivis le tuto a la lettre, je trouve qu'il est assez simple par rapport a celui de xgl compiz.

l'installation ===> successfully.

j'ai choisis d'installer beryl en activant AIGLX.

Redemarrage==>GDM==>lancement==> elements visibles = souris gnome + arriere plan bleu gnome. et plus rien.

Dmesg==> aucune erreur.

Xorg.0.log:

```

WW no 3D acceleration available, contrairement a la derniere sessions où la 3D etait operationnelle.

EE   AIGLX Screen 0 is not a DRI capable

```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   je crois que je porte vraiement la poisse

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> meme en desactivant AIGLX, cela ne change rien figer sur cet ar plan blue et la souris gnome

   :Sad:  [/code]

----------

## Temet

Ton installation, c'est directement une 2006.1 ou une 2006.0 que t'as migré?

----------

## Goumize

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ton installation, c'est directement une 2006.1 ou une 2006.0 que t'as migré?

 

2006.1

non je n'ai pas migrer, c'est ma premiere installation de gentoo, j'ai debuter avec 2006.1.

Y'a un rapport avec mon probleme ?

----------

## Temet

C'eût pu si t'eusses foiré ta mise à jour de GCC. Mais bon, ce n'est pas la cas ... à part la poisse, je ne vois pas  :Mad: 

(j'aime le Français)

----------

## Goumize

 *Temet wrote:*   

> à part la poisse, je ne vois pas 

 

Ca tu l'as dis, j'ai tout essayer XGL aiglx beryl, rien na faire toujours un os.

Mais bon je desespere toujours pas. la solution se trouve qlq part, elle finira bien par apparaitre.

 :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

Il faut déjà que cela fonctionne en fenêtré sur ton bureau sur le Display 1 ! 

Moi, j'utilise une entrée Xgl dans gdm sur le display 0 (le standard)... Voilà comment je lance la bête sur ma nvidia mais c'est exactement pareil  sur une ati  sauf que tu remplaces les options passées à Xgl bien sûr ....

1.) Tu modifie ton /etc/X11/gdm/custom.conf en suivant ceci :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL#GDM_.28for_GNOME_users.29

Le plus rapide est de lancer gdmsetup et tu rentres la commande pour lancer Xgl version ati sur le display 0 .

pour ati , faudrait peut-etre que tu rajoutes ceci :

```
GdmXserverTimeout=30
```

si tu vois juste le fond gris du serveur et rien ne ce lance tu augmente le temps ...

2.) Créer une entrée dand gdm 

/usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop

```

[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=ISO-8859-1

Name=XGL

Exec=/usr/bin/startxgl.sh

# no icon yet, only the top three are currently used

Icon=

Type=Application

```

3.) Le script startxgl.sh qui lance Xgl et la session gnome

```

#!/bin/bash

Xgl -br -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv &

exec gnome-session 

```

4.) Tu vas dans Bureau -->Péférences ---> Sessions ---> Programmes au démarrage et tu rajoutes le script compizrc avec son chemin complet ...

```

#!/bin/bash

dbus-launch cgwd &

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib dbus-launch  compiz --replace dbus csm &   

```

Il faut bien sur que tu ais cgwd et csm d'installé ...

Beryl, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de regarder de près ....! 

Il n'y a pas de question mystic en informatique bien que des intéractions bizarres peuvent apparaitre entre les programmes et avec le matos   :Very Happy:   ...

@ +

----------

## Goumize

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Beryl, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de regarder de près ....!
> 
> 

 

justement j'ai installer Beryl, car il me semblais plus simple, je le vire et repasse encore sous XGL, olalalala, je suis vraiment perdu perdu, va falloir se poser et rflechir avant d'agir.

je repasse sous XGL

----------

## CryoGen

Beryl fonctionn sous Xgl... mais appremment tu es avec une ATI, donc sans XGL/AIGLX tu ne peux pas avoir Beryl.

----------

## Goumize

Beryl m'a bloquer gnome, avec beryl j'arrivais plus a lancer gnome.

Je viens de le virer pour suivre ton conseil, "suivre le tuto XGL anglais".

Mais apres avoir unmerger Beryl, revdep-rebuild me lance 58 paquets a recompiler dont la plupart sont des paquets gnome.

apres emerge 10 paquets j'ai cette erreur:

```

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/librsvg-2.14.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 64:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

```

je vais essayer de suivre les conseils de revdep-rebuild pour regler ce probleme.

une tite question: devrais je revenir a la versions 7.0 de xorg? car en suivant le tuto beryl, j'ai du emerger xorg 7.1.

que dois je faire pour commencer une install propre de XGL.

----------

## Goumize

J'ai un truc qui cloche, a chaque fois qu'un paquet gnome "be merge" j'ai ces messages lors de la fin de la compilation:

```

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope

```

Est ce normal ?? car apres ces message, la compilation n'echoue pas.

 :Rolling Eyes:  [/quote]

----------

## man in the hill

Tu dois poster ce qui se passe avant sinon  on ne risque pas de savoir qu'est-ce qui a engendré l'erreur !

Sinon regarde sur bugzilla :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/

ATI a été le premier à supporter le server xorg-7.1 et il n'y a pas de problème particulier avec Xgl et cie ...

Tu fais ton installe et tu essais d'abord dans une fenêtre sur le display 1...

pour ton autre problème, le moteur de recherche du forum donne :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-426500-highlight-reference+namespace+scope.html

@ +

----------

## Goumize

Bon cette fois no error & bug to report. 

l'installation s'est bien deroulée, a ma grande surprise:

```
emerge compiz-quinnstorm compiz-quinnstorm-plugins cgwd cgwd-themes cgwd-themes-extra csm
```

Ca n'existe plus   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  , rien à  emerger, je sais qu'avec compiz et gconf je vais commetre des conneries.

Que choisir? je pense que là, ya que beryl à emerger.

Man in the hill : que me conseil tu de faire ?

Et un grand merci a toi avant tout, car faut le dire, tu eclairci trop bien les problemes. 

 :Idea:   :Question: 

----------

## CryoGen

Ben oui maintenant c'est Beryl vu que Beryl = compiz-quinnstorm ^_^

----------

## Goumize

Ok, c'est ce que j'ai emerger, vu que je n'avais pas le choix.

J'ai regler le probleme=

```
element comment: error : Reference to default namespace not in scope
```

en suivant le topic que Man in the hill m'a conseillé.

Mais je vois pas comment je puorrais lancer xgl "windowed mode" car le tuto Beryl ne traite pas cette option.

Je vais essayer de me reporter au HOW TO Beryl pour finaliser l'installation et la configuration, tout en croisant les doigts.

Encore un grand merci pour ce soutien, c'est vraiment super sympa de votre part.

Je vous tiens au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Ben oui maintenant c'est Beryl vu que Beryl = compiz-quinnstorm ^_^

 

Faut que je me mette à la page en faisant une maj   :Very Happy:   ! 

Je verrais ça ce week-end ! 

CryoGen, qu'est-ce qui a changé avec la venu de beryl !

Bonne chance Goumize !

@ +

----------

## Goumize

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Bonne chance Goumize !

 

ahhhhhahhhhh, la chance ne veut toujours pas me sourire.

Meme probleme que la derniere fois.

voici mes fichiers de configuration:

=====>/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession

```
# add ssh-agent if found

sshagent="`which ssh-agent 2>/dev/null`"

if [ -n "$sshagent" ] && [ -x "$sshagent" ] && [ -z "$SSH_AUTH_SOCK" ]; then

    command="$sshagent -- $command"

elif [ -z "$sshagent" ] ; then

    echo "$0: ssh-agent not found!"

fi

echo "$0: Setup done, will execute: $command"

dbuslaunch="`which dbus-launch 2>/dev/null`"

 if [ -n "$dbuslaunch" ] && [ -x "$dbuslaunch" ] && [ -z "$DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS" ]; then

  eval `$dbuslaunch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session`

  export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS

  export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID

 fi

 emerald --replace & beryl --indirect-rendering --replace dbus settings &

#{meme en ajoutant ici "gnome-session" ca change rien} 

eval exec $command

echo "$0: Executing $command failed, will run xterm"

if [ -n "$zenity" ] ; then

   "$zenity" --info --text `gettextfunc "I could not start your session and so I have started the failsafe xterm session.  Windows now have focus only if you have your cursor above them.  To get out of this mode type 'exit' in the window in the upper left corner"`

fi

exec xterm -geometry 80x24+0+0

```

Voici mon xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"

        

EndSection

Section "Files"

#   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/afms"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#    Load        "Glcore"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   Load  "synaptics"

   Load  "vbe"

   Load  "bitmap"

   Load  "i2c"

   Load  "ddc"

       Load  "extmod"

   Load  "int10"

   Load  "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

   Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "blank time" "3"

        Option      "StandbyTime" "5"

   Option       "off time" "8"

        Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

        #Option      "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "latin9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    #Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "PS/2"   # PS/2 Mouse

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Synaptics Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "CorePointer"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "AccelFactor" "0.0020"

   Option       "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option       "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option       "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option       "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option       "FingerLow" "25"

   Option       "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option       "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option       "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option       "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option       "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

   Option       "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

        Option      "ReducedBlanking" 

EndSection

# Standard VGA Device:

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier   "Standard VGA"

#    VendorName   "Unknown"

#    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset   "generic"

#      Driver     "vga"

#     BusID      "01:05.0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

#     Screen     

#EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

        Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

        Option       "no_accel" "no"

        Option       "no_dri" "no"

        Option       "DynamicClocks" "on"

        Option       "mtrr" "on"

        Option       "DesktopSetup" "Single"

        Option       "ScreenOverlap" "0"

        Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

        Option       "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

        Option       "VideoOverlay" "on" 

        Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

        Option       "CenterMode" "off"

        Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

        Option       "Stereo" "off"

        Option       "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

        Option       "FSAAEnable" "no"    

        Option       "FSAAScale" "1"

        Option       "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

        Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

        Option       "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

        Option       "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

        Option       "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

        Option       "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

        Option       "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

        Option       "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

        Option       "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

        Option       "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

        Option       "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

        Option       "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

        Option       "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

        Option       "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

        Option       "UseFastTLS" "0"

        Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

        Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

        Option       "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"

        Option       "PowerState" "1"

        Option       "RenderAccel" "false"

        Option       "backingstore"  "true"

        Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite"  "true"

        

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option "DisableGLXRootClipping"  "true"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "Enable"

#   Option       "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

 en activant Option   "compiste"  "enable" ====> j'ai plus de rendering sous X

j'ai essayer aussi en ajoutant une entree dans le menu de gdm comme expliqué ici http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Beryl#Entr.C3.A9e_GDM.2FKDM_.28avec_KDE.29

j'ai un signalement d'erreur au lancement de gnome: pointant sur le fichier /usr/local/bin/beryl_start, j'ai pas pu recuperer l'erreur depuis ~/.xsessions-errors, car j'ai virer les script pour redemarrer sous gnome, mais je sais qu'il y a pas de detail  s qui puissent me faire avancer juste l'arret du processus en cette ligne===> /etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: ...., will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- /usr/local/bin/beryl_start.

je suis un peu perdu là, je porte vraiment la poisse  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Farnsworth

Yop,

j'ai vire xgl et compiz pour passer a beryl et ca fonctionne, sauf que... j'ai 300fps a glxgears, et effectivement c'est pas super fluide :/

j'ai suivi le tuto suivant http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Beryl

tout s'est (etonnemment?) bien passe, sauf les performances ultra faibles de ma 6600gt.

sous xorg7/nvidia-drivers non ~ (je sais plus combien)/xgl&compiz j'etais a plus de 7000fps ca fait une belle diff quand meme.

pourtant le direct rendering est bien active:

voici le resultat de glxinfo des fois que kkun ait une idee...

 *Quote:*   

> zoidberg@waha ~ $ glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> ...

 

Merci pour votre aide.

Max

----------

## Goumize

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> j'ai vire xgl et compiz pour passer a beryl et ca fonctionne

 

Farnsworth: peut tu poster tes scripts stp?, es tu sous gnome ou kde ?

Tu a suivis quel etapes pour installer tout ca ?  

Merci

----------

## Farnsworth

J'ai rien fait de particulier, j'utilise gnome mais j'ai teste sous kde et ca fonctionne aussi (enfin ca rame mais y a les effets et tout  :Wink:  )

En revanche j'utilise gdm et du coup j'ai applique le point 1.3.1: http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Beryl#Avec_gdm

voila voila... quoi d'autre... bah comme ca je vois pas, ca a marche du premier coup, mais maintenant j'aimerai bien que ca rame moins  :Wink: 

tu veux des infos sur quoi exactement, sur la suppression de compiz+xgl? ou autre?

edit: voui, j'ai aussi suivi le point 2.2.2 http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Beryl#Sans_AIGLX sans AIGLX vu que j'ai emerge les drivers nvidia beta, peut-etre que ce sont eux qui me ralentissent d'ailleurs...

----------

## Goumize

J'ai deja unmerger compiz, et reemerger tout les paquets, j'ai reintialiser mon system avant de commencer l'install de XGL puis beryl.

Mais en suivant le tuto a la lettre je tombe toujours sur un ecran figé, le pointeur de la souris un ar plan gnome et rien d'autre, pourtant j'ai suivis tout comme il le faut. il y a qlq chose que j'ai du peut etre oublier depuis l'install de compiz ou autre, je vois vraiment pas d'ou ca peu venir.

J'ai deja fais marcher XGL avec compiz-quinnstorm mais j'avais un probleme de cube et de performance, mais là j'ai plus rien.

je suis degouté   :Crying or Very sad: 

et bloqué.

----------

## Goumize

Une petite lueur d'espoir.

alors en bidouillant un peu, j'ai reussi a demarrer gnome avec le script  livré par le tuto pour gdm integrer dans le fichier Xsession. ca demarre enfin  :Very Happy:  .

le soucis c'est que j'ai aucun effet qui marche, mon gnome est inchangé, le panneau de configuration Beryl est bien present, mais n'as aucun effet  :Evil or Very Mad:  , 

une autres info si ca peut aider a resoudre mon probleme, j'ai GLPROTO 1.4.8.

ah une tite derniére, je pense que c'est de la que provient le probleme.

mon fichier ~/.xsession-errors

```

** (emerald:10868): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: above

** (emerald:10868): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: unabove

** (emerald:10868): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: sticky

** (emerald:10868): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: unsticky

Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"

```

en activant composite dans xorg.conf, je perd la 3d et gnome bloque au demarrage et fige. en desactivant j'ai aucun effet de XGL.

----------

## CryoGen

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Ben oui maintenant c'est Beryl vu que Beryl = compiz-quinnstorm ^_^ 
> 
> Faut que je me mette à la page en faisant une maj    ! 
> 
> Je verrais ça ce week-end ! 
> ...

 

Je te conseille le howto de fr.gentoo-wiki.com  :Wink: 

Avec la venue de beryl on a gagné une icone dans le systray bien pratique :p

Sinon rien de spécial pour le moment, c'est surtout du nettoyage de code en ce moment  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

On m'a dit que Beryl avait de fuites ... (mémoire).

J'espère que ce nettoyage va être efficace, car c'est bien de faire un fork (surtout quand celui ci se passe de dépendance à un DE que je n'utilise pas) avec plein de features ... mais si c'est un truc dégueu :/

Goumize, je suis pas certain que toutes les ATIs soient supportées (on t'a ptet dit que la tienne l'est, je n'ai pas remonté 3 pages pour vérifier  :Wink: )

----------

## Farnsworth

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Avec la venue de beryl on a gagné une icone dans le systray bien pratique :p

 

Ousque donc?

je ne me souvient pas avoir vu d'icone chez moi? et elle servirait a quoi?

----------

## CryoGen

Avec l'icone du systray tu peux lancer rapidement le Gestionnaire de préférence de beryl ainsi que le gestionnaire d'emerald, tu peux basculer entre plusieurs gestionnaire de fenetre... c'est assez sympa  :Smile: 

L'icone représente un diamant (sans déconner   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Goumize

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Avec l'icone du systray tu peux lancer rapidement le Gestionnaire de préférence de beryl ainsi que le gestionnaire d'emerald, tu peux basculer entre plusieurs gestionnaire de fenetre... c'est assez sympa 
> 
> 

 

Exact l'icone est bien plus pratique, j'ai l'icone aussi qui s'affiche dans le systray, mais quand je change le WM emerald rencotre une erreur et bascule sur metacity, DBUS est lié a mes problemes, j'ai fais 

```
emerge -e system 
```

hier soir en esperant que ca arrangera quelque chose.

 *Temet wrote:*   

> oumize, je suis pas certain que toutes les ATIs soient supportées (on t'a ptet dit que la tienne l'est, je n'ai pas remonté 3 pages pour vérifier 

 

Normalement elle est supportée j'ai bien verifier avant l'install.

----------

## Temet

Ah, la chance va peut être te sourire alors!

Via là > http://blog.beryl-project.org

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo users have something to celebrate today as beryl no longer depends on dbus what so ever to get its job done. This means no more crazy wrapper scripts for you guys! Also means that for those of you who simply dont like dbus you no longer need it, which is probably a lot of you. There is no real difference that users with notice except that it now works out of the box with Gentoo systems, so kudos to Quinn and her team of atomic powered super coders.

 

----------

## Goumize

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ah, la chance va peut être te sourire alors!
> 
> Via là > http://blog.beryl-project.org 

 

Je vois pas où ils expliquent le comment pour demarrer beryl sans dbus, entre temps ni Dbus ni Avahi-daemon ne se lancent, gdm refuse aussi , y'a que startx pour rejoindre mon bureau.

Faut dire que la poisse et moi ca fait 1. ahahahaaa je vais peter un plomb si ca continue comme ca, le plus mysterieux c'est c'est bug ou problemes apparaissent de leur propre grés, je n'ai absolument pas interagi avec leur comportement.

c'est quand meme bizarre.

De plus je ne trouve pas mon error sur tout le forum.

je vais peter un plomb si ca continue

----------

## Goumize

Avahi-daemon resolu mais gdm ne se lance pas:

```
Fatal server error:

Unrecongnized option: vt7
```

X marche sans probleme, mais c'est gdm qui refuse de lancer xgl.

 :Razz:  ca avance au moins c'est deja ca

----------

## Mickael

Il y a une histoire d'attente de 10secondes avec gdm. J'avais  filer un coup de pousse la dessus à quelqu'un sur le forum tu devrais trouvé.

ICI : https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?mode=results

----------

## Goumize

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Il y a une histoire d'attente de 10secondes avec gdm. J'avais  filer un coup de pousse la dessus à quelqu'un sur le forum tu devrais trouvé.

 

Probleme resolu concernant gdm, je suis a nouveau sous gnome sans avoir à bidouiller. mais pas de Xgl et pas d'effets visible:

Plus de 3d = rendering, j'ai perdu la tite icone beryl dans le systray.

et voici ce me donne fglrxinfo

```
Guesstux ~ # fglrxinfo

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Error: unable to open display :0

```

J'ai perdu aussi la touche altgr, mais je pense que j'ai deja vu la resolution de celle ci quelques part sur ce meme thread.

Tout ces bug dont j'ai deja entendu parler, ont été remarqués lors du lancement de xgl, moi c'est le contraire, j'ai les bugs mais pas Xgl.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

je continu ma recherche ....

----------

## Goumize

Alors apres test de toutes les eventualité je suspect ce code .

```
dbuslaunch="`which dbus-launch 2>/dev/null`"

 if [ -n "$dbuslaunch" ] && [ -x "$dbuslaunch" ] && [ -z "$DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS" ]; then

  eval `$dbuslaunch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session`

  export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS

  export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID

 fi

 emerald --replace & beryl --indirect-rendering --replace dbus settings &
```

où c'est le code où c'est dbus, dans les deux cas faut revoir le code, mais je n'ai aucune idée de comment m'y prendre, je trouve rien en googlisant.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Goumize

j'essaie de lancer Xgl en windowed mode via cette commande

```
/usr/bin/Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer

```

j'ai une fenetre Xglx qui apparait, je ne vois que la souris moche du server X et l'arriere plan tout moche de X rien d'autre.

Une idée ???

----------

## Temet

Attends la prochaine release sans DBUS, t'es noob sous Gentoo et t'attaque un truc super pas stable dans un overlay.

(ceci dit, quand je l'ai essayé, c'est passé tout seul chez moi)

----------

## galerkin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai une fenetre Xglx qui apparait, je ne vois que la souris moche du server X et l'arriere plan tout moche de X rien d'autre. 
> 
> 

 

Je pense que c'est déjà une première étape, cela prouve que ton xgl fonctionne   :Exclamation: 

Lance maintenant la commande suivante de l'howto : 

```

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ \

DISPLAY=:1 compiz gconf

```

puis 

```

DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator

```

et enfin :

```

DISPLAY=:1 xterm

```

et si tout va bien tu peux voir xgl tourner sur ta machine!!

----------

## Farnsworth

Oki, je viens de comprendre un truc, pour avoir l'icone dans la systray il faut lancer beryl-manager, et effectivement c'est sympa, ca permet de switcher d'un wm a un autre tres rapidement!

mais ca rame toujours autant, d'ailleurs ca m'a permit de tester sans beryl et c'est pareil je suis a un bon 400fps sous glxgears, ca ramouille bien.

je me demande si les nvidia beta fonctionnent bien chez moi, ou si je n'ai pas une cochonnerie dans mon xorg...

----------

## Temet

Ah bah vi, ca sent le paté si sans beryl t'as des perfs de merde aussi :/

Sinon, le gnome-window-decorator, c'est pas pour beryl, donc faut pas le lancer.

----------

## Farnsworth

voui, j'ai teste pas mal de truc la, desactive beryl, supprime plein d'option de mon xorg.conf, downgradé nvidia-kernel en stable, et rien a faire, je depasse pas les 400fps.

je soupsonne donc xorg 7.1 d'etre a l'origine de mon probleme   :Confused: 

a l'occaz je repasse en 7.0 pour voir.

----------

## Goumize

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Attends la prochaine release sans DBUS, t'es noob sous Gentoo et t'attaque un truc super pas stable dans un overlay.
> 
> 

 

Je pense que t'as bien raison, je suis un peu perdu avec tout ca, mais va bien falloir que je régle le probleme DBUS car la gérance de l'energie du laptop en depend, et j'ai toujours des message d'erreur de DBUS au demarrage, j'ai meme upgrader pour la version DBUS instable, sans succés; les memes message d'erreur.

En esperant que DBUS sort en plus stable pour les versions a venir, je continue a farfouiller pour comprendre le fonctionnement, faut dire que Gentoo est une distrib super pedagogique, j'ai appris beaucoup de chose en 1 mois avec Gentoo que 1 ans avec Windobe. On m'as conseiller une distrib linux moins compliquer, mais je suis un peu tétu, l'avenir de Gentoo me semble trés prometeur, donc je reste dessus, en esperant que les bugs soient maitrisés pour les mois a venir, et que les developpeurs de chez ATI bougent un leur fesses pour nous faire des drivers stables, ce qui n'est pas le cas en ce moment.

 *galerkin wrote:*   

> Lance maintenant la commande suivante de l'howto :
> 
> Code:
> 
> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ \
> ...

 

Je suis sur Xgl avec beryl-manager comme WM, ce n'est pas le bon code pour mon system, merci en tt cas d'apporter ton aide, c'est sympa.

là j'arrive plus a lancer la session Xgl, ctrl+alt+F1 pour revenir a la console, startx j'ai ma session gnome normale, mais j'ai une erreur ....

```
FGLRX locked
```

 on dirai qu'il manque une instruction dans le code de beryl pour lancer gnome, c'est dommage car j'ai pas trouver de topic concernant beryl avec d'autre exemple de codes, et je prefer m'abstenir pour ne pas cassé mon system.

Vivement le retour du sav du laptop de "man in the hill"   :Razz: 

merci pour votre aide en tout cas..  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Quelque chose me dit que ça doit être un de ces bordels dans ton système avec tous ces merge/unmerge ...  :Mad: 

Pour DBUS, en effet c'est bizarre ... j'ai rien fait de particulier pour que ça marche. En fait, je me rappelle même pas l'avoir posé, il a dû se poser tout seul en dépendance de quelque chose  :Wink: 

----------

## Farnsworth

Bon... Atention! boulet inside!!

En fait j'ai folding@home qui tourne sur ma machine et quand je le coupe je remonte bien a 7400fps!! bizarre que ca me ralentisse comme ca quand meme, je ne m'en etais pas rendu compte auparavant, ca m'etonne.

bon, j'ai tout desisntalle et downgrade en stable pour finallement me rendre compte de ca   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Scullder

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> Bon... Atention! boulet inside!!
> 
> En fait j'ai folding@home qui tourne sur ma machine et quand je le coupe je remonte bien a 7400fps!! bizarre que ca me ralentisse comme ca quand meme, je ne m'en etais pas rendu compte auparavant, ca m'etonne.
> 
> bon, j'ai tout desisntalle et downgrade en stable pour finallement me rendre compte de ca  

 

Ah j'ai aussi eu ce problème (seti@home) sous gentoo, ubuntu et debian, avec une fx5700le. L'accélération graphique, xorg et glxgears utilisent 100% du proc pour les tests, donc ils doivent pas apprécier folding (prob de priorité ?).

----------

## Farnsworth

Surement, sachant que partout ailleurs je ne vois aucune difference quand seti tourne ou ne tourne pas.

sinon autre chose, j'avais teste tremulous (jeu opengl) et ca ramait vraiment avec beryl+xorg 7.1+nvidia beta, la ca marche nickel avec ou sans seti.

je vais re-upgrader et voir ce que ca donne sans seti parceque j'avais des gros ralentissements quand meme.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> L'accélération graphique, xorg et glxgears utilisent 100% du proc pour les tests...

 

Idem chez moi après migration vers Beryl ! En fait des que tu as une application en mémoire les fps dégringole ... Sinon avec aiglx ou sans aiglx ?

En tout les mec sont fort pour forquer le projet de david revman donc je leur tire mon chapeau et j'enquille avec beryl powaa ...

Vous avez essayer des jeux ?

@ +

----------

## Goumize

Là je me rend compte que j'ai encore du chemin a faire avec Tux, j'arrive a rien tout seul, alors que tout le monde test et retest pour voir la difference, contrairement à moi, 

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Quelque chose me dit que ça doit être un de ces bordels dans ton système avec tous ces merge/unmerge ... 

 

Je pense que ca dois etre vrai, mais j'ai aucune idée du bordel, car si seulement je pouvais m'en rendre compte, à ce moment là je serais capable de rectifier le mal encouru, mais bon j'essai encore mais je me retrouve toujours pas dans mon bordel  :Very Happy:  .

Linux est surtout Gentoo ne sont pas encore prêt pour le grand public, faut pas nier cette conviction.

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> Bon... Atention! boulet inside!!
> 
> En fait j'ai folding@home qui tourne sur ma machine et quand je le coupe je remonte bien a 7400fps!!

 

oui, malgrés moi, je le suis.

C'est quoi folding@home ???? sous X normal j'ai pas autant de fps aussi. ca pourrai m'aider  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> Là je me rend compte que j'ai encore du chemin a faire avec Tux, j'arrive a rien tout seul, alors que tout le monde test et retest pour voir la difference, contrairement à moi,

 

Salut Goumize,

En fait rien d'exeptionnel, on suis tous les mêmes howtos ... et ça passe ou ça casse   :Laughing:  ...

Pour ton bordel, je pense que c'est une impression car tu t'ais axé sur Xgl et cie et il n'y a pas 10000 soft et dépendance à installer et surtout tu peux les retrouver dans les howtos et faire du nettoyage ....

Franchement, il faut que les mec code plus propre que ça car cela rame complètement si je fais une compile comparé au dernier compiz-quinntorm que j'avais ou c'est les drivers avec leur nouveau support aiglx et xgl ... faut changer ça rapidement !

@ +

----------

## Goumize

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Pour ton bordel, je pense que c'est une impression car tu t'ais axé sur Xgl et cie et il n'y a pas 10000 soft et dépendance à installer et surtout tu peux les retrouver dans les howtos et faire du nettoyage ....
> 
> 

 

C'est ce que je me disais, commencer par le nettoyage, à l'instant un emerge --depclean me donne libsvg lcms xvinfo libmng libsvg-cairo curl, revdep-rebuild ne trouve pas de librairie cassé, emerge -uaDNv world ne trouve aussi aucune MAJ, je me suis dis de recommencer un nouveau system en stable et reprendre de nouveau, apres tout cela ne fait pour moi que la première installation, et puisque gentoo est un system modulaire alors profitons en.

cependant j'ai besoin d'une mains forte pour recommencer, je pense qu'au debut j'ai mal renseigner mon CFLAGS  ===> "-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"  ==> MAKEOPTS="-j2" et une USE un peu enorme, enfin bon, que des conneries.

Si ce n'est pas trop demandé, a savoir que tu es aussi sous amd64, j'aurai juste besoin d'une aide pour configurer mon make.conf et le comment proceder a une desinstallation massive? pour reprendre depuis un system minimal, c'est trop demander, mais je ne vois pas d'autre solution pour nettoyer mon bordel.

merci d'avance

----------

## man in the hill

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> C'est ce que je me disais, commencer par le nettoyage, à l'instant un emerge --depclean me donne libsvg lcms xvinfo libmng libsvg-cairo curl, revdep-rebuild ne trouve pas de librairie cassé, emerge -uaDNv world ne trouve aussi aucune MAJ, je me suis dis de recommencer un nouveau system en stable et reprendre de nouveau, apres tout cela ne fait pour moi que la première installation, et puisque gentoo est un system modulaire alors profitons en.
> 
> cependant j'ai besoin d'une mains forte pour recommencer, je pense qu'au debut j'ai mal renseigner mon CFLAGS  ===> "-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"  ==> MAKEOPTS="-j2" et une USE un peu enorme, enfin bon, que des conneries.
> 
> Si ce n'est pas trop demandé, a savoir que tu es aussi sous amd64, j'aurai juste besoin d'une aide pour configurer mon make.conf et le comment proceder a une desinstallation massive? pour reprendre depuis un system minimal, c'est trop demander, mais je ne vois pas d'autre solution pour nettoyer mon bordel.
> ...

 

Franchement, tu n'as pas besoin de réinstaller ... c'est plus une vrai perte de temps, surtout que ce n'est pas une distribution binaire donc il vaut mieux éviter ce genre de manoeuvre... Tu as des outils pour nettoyer que tu as déjà expérimenté 

```
emerge --depclean
```

 et 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

et recompiler tout ton système :

```
emerge -eav system
```

```
emerge -eav world
```

Pour tes flags, ils sont safe ! 

```

crazy_gentoo  %

 uname -a

Linux crazy_gentoo 2.6.18-gentoo #1 Fri Oct 6 17:38:52 AST 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Mon make.conf

```

crazy_gentoo  %

 cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -msse3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#CC="gcc"

#CXX="g++"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

#NOCOLOR="true"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

#ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 ice1724"

#AUTOCLEAN="no"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://adelie.polymtl.ca/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.seren.com/gentoo ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-arts -kde qt a52 aac aalib acpi aim bash-completion cairo glitz bluetooth bmp bidi bonobo bzip2 ppds caps cdda cdinstall cdparanoia cdr clamav cscope dbus cdio dio dv dvd dvdr dvdread dts emul-linux-x86 ethereal esd examples fam ffmpeg flac firefox fbsplash  ftp freetype gb gphoto2 gnutls hal howl  iconv imagemagick jabber javascript joystick lcms libcaca live lm_sensors mad maildir matroska mime motif  msn multilib nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis prelude  ruby  scanner sockets stream source ssl svga svg suspend2 tcltk unicode theora threads truetype  videos vlm vorbis vcd wxwindows win32codecs  xine xmms xvid zlib" 

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/xgl-coffee  /usr/local/overlays/faya-gentoo /usr/local/overlays/gkrellm-overlay"

#PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FEATURES="assume-digests digest ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"
```

C'est pour ma tour , j'ai laisser qt pour le soft de mon imprimante qui en a besoin ... Les USE, tu mets ce que tu veux en fonction de tes envies ... J'utilse un proc amd athlon 3200+ donc c'est relativement puissant mais par contre si c'est pour un portable, il vaut mieux jouer serrer pour ne pas avoir trop de paquet à compiler dans ton world ... Moi sur mon portable, j'ai choisi gnome comme bureau et tout tourne autours de gtk+ et gnome-light (pas kde , qt qui prenne une éternité à compiler !)

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

Attention, je tourne en unstable !

Voilà mon avis , 

@ +

----------

## Goumize

Merci, c'est trop sympa, j'espere qu'un jour je pourrai venir en aide (ce qui m'etonnerai vu mon niveau) j'ai trouver un tuto interressant pour bien nettoyer mon fichiers world, si ca peut interresser quelqu'un dans le meme cas que moi http://www.tryxy.net/index.php/Gentoo_Cleaning  .

Donc le programme de cette nuit blanche "menage"   :Smile: 

Merci encore man in the hill

----------

## man in the hill

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> Merci, c'est trop sympa, j'espere qu'un jour je pourrai venir en aide (ce qui m'etonnerai vu mon niveau)

 

Pas de soucis, on est là pour s'entre aider ... et franchement tu lâches pas l'affaire et c'est pour cela que tu vas apprendre à connaître gentoo rapidement meme si c'est un gros chantier ! Tu as sûrement remarqué qu'il y a un sous forum de doc et cie, tu peux trouver des script intéressant comme pour nettoyer ton distfiles ... 

Et des que tu as un problème tu cherche avec le moteur de recherche du forum et souvent la soluce est chez les anglais et bien sûr bugzilla ou tous les bugs sont répertoriés ou tu risque de trouver la soluce à ton problème ou reporter un bug ... 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/

Merci pour le lien !

@ + , bon nettoyage !

----------

## Farnsworth

 *Goumize wrote:*   

>  *Farnsworth wrote:*   Bon... Atention! boulet inside!!
> 
> En fait j'ai folding@home qui tourne sur ma machine et quand je le coupe je remonte bien a 7400fps!! 
> 
> oui, malgrés moi, je le suis.
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  en fait je parlais de moi, ca ne t'etais nullement destine  :Wink: 

pour folding@home et seti@home... se sont des programmes de calculs distribues, c'est a dire que des scientifiques soumettent des calculs et en fait ce sont les gens de part le monde qui ont installe ces programmes qui executent les calculs pour eux, l'interet c'est que ca ne leur coute pas beaucoup de sous, et a moi non plus et ca peut rendre service: http://folding.stanford.edu/french/

les calculs sont effectues avec une priorite ultra faible, ce qui fait que ca n'influ que tres tres tres peu sur le comportement de ta machine, en gros quand tu ne fais rien le programme tourne et des que tu fais un truc il te laisse la main.

sauf que la ca a l'air de ralentir glxgears  :Wink:  pas bien grave en meme temps vu que ca a l'air de ne ralentir que ca.

Bon, et sinon j'ai encore fait des tests et ce coup-ci en x7.1/nvidia beta j'ai bien mes 7k fps, des que je lance beryl je tombe a pas beaucoup et l'environnement est lent au possible, meme le deplacement de la souris est saccade  :Sad:  et si je m'amuse a lancer un sync ou n'importe quoi derriere c'est encore pire.

pourtant en x7.0/nvidia stable/xgl+compiz-quinnstorm ca fonctionnait tres bien... aurais-je loupe un truc?

Edit: apres un reboot ca semble aller mieux, je comprends pas du tout, quand j'avais teste au debut j'avais fait moult reboots... bref, glxgears tourne a 2500fps, c pas les 7300 que j'avais sans beryl mais bon, au moins l'environnement est fluide. pour jouer a nexuiz je dois quand meme couper beryl sinon ca rame :/

mais il y a indeniablement du mieux.

Pourvu que ca dure...  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> Alors apres test de toutes les eventualité je suspect ce code .
> 
> ```
> dbuslaunch="`which dbus-launch 2>/dev/null`"
> 
> ...

 

Laisse tombé ce code, place beryl-manager dans les préferences de gnome , Sessions , programmes au démarrage ! et en plus tu auras l'icone de beryl dans le systray et gagner en fps ... 

Pour les users nvidia

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pourvu que ca dure... 

 

je pense que les dev de Beryl (d'après ce que j'ai lu sur leur site) veulent montrer à david reveman qui ne les as jamais calculer et n'avait aucune feuille de route pour compiz qu'ils sont  accessible et qu'il sont inventif pour trouver de nouvelle fonctionnalitées donc pour moi ce projet est plus intéressent dans la mesure ou les devs sont vraiment motivés et je ne pense pas qu'ils ont envies de décevoir !  Et en plus ils vont pouvoir gérer des realease stable et des version unstable  au llieu de prendre tous les jours sur le cvs de compiz et de balancer le paquet et de voir les bug ensuite !

Enjoy !

@ +

----------

## antoine_

Bonjour,

J'utilise AIGLX plutôt que XGL, mais je poste ici, surtout que je pense que mon problème vient du WM.

J'ai un portable avec un Core Duo, et un chipset graphique i945GM. J'ai réussi à faire fonctionner l'accélération graphique en utilisant x11-drm.

J'ai ensuite paramétré AIGLX en suivant le tutorial du wiki gentoo en anglais. Cela m'a amené à installé Compiz.

Lorsque je lance compiz, j'obtiens un affichage sur seulement un tiers de l'écran environ. Le reste est tout blanc (c'est la couleur du papier peint, je ne sais pas si il faut y voir une explication). De plus les fenêtres n'ont pas de bordure. Je peux faire apparaître les bordures en lançant gtk-window-decorator, mais ça ne résout pas le problème du tiers d'écran. Je peux déplacer des fenêtres n'importe où sur l'écran (même sur la zone non affichée), mais la "marque" des fenêtres reste, comme si l'écran n'était pas rafraîchi.

Du coup j'ai essayé beryl, mais ça me fait exactement la même chose.

Avec Beryl je ne récupère pas de message d'erreur.

Avec Compiz j'ai un message d'erreur :

```

compiz: No stencil buffer. Clipping of transformed windows is not going to be correct when screen is transformed.

compiz: water: GL_ARB_fragment_program is missing

```

Je ne sais pas si ces erreurs sont graves où non.

Je ne sais pas récupérer d'autres infos sur le problème (pas de fichier de log).

Est-ce que l'un de vous a déjà rencontré ça ?

----------

## CryoGen

C'est pas le plugin "blur" qui déconne ?

Sinon je ne vois pas... tu utilises bien Emerald comme WM avec Beryl ?

Y'a eu une maj super importante... de nouveaux effets d'anime et surtout le truc que tout le monde attendait super important : l'icone dasn le systray a changé   :Cool: 

.... bon ok il est juste incliné par rapport à avant   :Arrow:   :Arrow: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Y'a eu une maj super importante... de nouveaux effets d'anime et surtout le truc que tout le monde attendait super important : l'icone dasn le systray a changé  
> 
> .... bon ok il est juste incliné par rapport à avant   

 

C'est pas grave c'est ma première installe de beryl doc j'avais pas remarqué   :Smile:  ! ils ont vraiment bossé avec des super effets comme quand tu fais un shadow avec ta fenêtre ou tu minimises et surement d'autres truc ... j'ai essayer kiba-dock et c'est trop kool  mais pour l'instant je suis dans la "mouise" , je n'ai plus aucun effet ! je me retouvre sous X normal alors que beryl-manager est bien lancer et j'ai mon icône  incliné dans mon systray   :Very Happy:  ... 

@ +

----------

## CryoGen

Moi quand je change une option dans le Setting manager, Beryl crash et me bascule automatiquement sur xffwm4 ^^, hop grace au menu super pratique du manager je repasse sous Beryl et tout se passe bien  :Smile: 

Y'a le plugin water qui a un nouvel effet aussi, Quand tu laches la fenetre apres l'avoir déplacée, il y'a un effet de vague comme si tu depossait la fenetre sur l'eau. Pour le moment je l'ai activé mais je pense que ca va finir par me gonfler   :Laughing: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Bon j'ai fait un petit test de beryl sur une Gentoo stage 1 installée spécial avec Gnome sur une partition de test.

Comme matos j'utilise une nVidia 6600gt avec les derniers drivers BETA de nVidia.

Niveau performance ça va, le bureau est réactif, le redimensionnement des fenêtres est fluide, je perd 5000fps à glxgears mais j'ai lancé x-plane et ut2004 sans remarquer de ralentissements par apport a ma config principale sans beryl !

Y'a quelques bugs : Je n'ai pas pu faire de copie d'écran (ni le logiciel standard de Gnome ni avec le module de Beryl) ; L'écran de démarrage gnome reste longtemps affiché (env une minute) sans charger le bureau (icônes et fond d'écran) mais on peut utiliser quand même l'ordinateur pendant ce temps.

Bref vivement que ça marche avec KDE !

----------

## Scullder

Ca marche déjà avec kde, on peut justement virer les dépendances avec gnome en utilisant beryl et emerald.

----------

## man in the hill

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Moi quand je change une option dans le Setting manager, Beryl crash et me bascule automatiquement sur xffwm4 ^^, hop grace au menu super pratique du manager je repasse sous Beryl et tout se passe bien 
> 
> 

 

c'est kool ça fonctionne   :Wink:   !

Another screenshot :

[IMG]http://s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gnome_kiba_beryl.png[/IMG]

minimise d'un terminal  ... et bien sur le kiba-dock transparent...  

Est-ce que vôtre résolution a changé ?

@ GentooUser@Clubic : Utilise scrot dans un terminal pour faire tes screenshot :

```
scrot -d 5 image.png
```

Pour gnome, il  faut placer beryl-manager dans les préférences ---> Sessions --> programmes au démarrage et tu auras ton bureau qui va charger rapidement ...

@ +

[EDIT] Vous ne savez pas ou gnome garde son fichier pour la résolution car il ne la mémorise pas ! Ok, c'est bon mais il m'a quand même déscensdu ma fréquence de 60 à 51 pour mon écran  TFT ... [/EDIT]

----------

## man in the hill

 *antoine_ wrote:*   

> Avec Beryl je ne récupère pas de message d'erreur.
> 
> Avec Compiz j'ai un message d'erreur :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

salut, 

j'ai bien l'impression que tu dois faire un peu de nettoyage :

http://forum.beryl-project.org/post-40664

J'ai pas tout lu mais il y a des infos qui devrait t'intéresser :

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068&page=10

Voilà,

Cela ne m'a pas l'air évident comme problème ... 

@ +

----------

## CryoGen

Voila mon bureau sous XFce4 et sous la pluie   :Laughing: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Ca marche déjà avec kde, on peut justement virer les dépendances avec gnome en utilisant beryl et emerald.

 

Chez moi marche pas.

```
beryl: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

En plus (je n'ai pas remarqué si ça fait la même chose sous Gnome) :

```
** (beryl-manager:968): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

```

Vous l'avez vous ce /proc/environ ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

En attendant, un petit screenshot :

http://gentoouser.free.fr/beryl.png

----------

## man in the hill

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> En attendant, un petit screenshot :

 

+ 1

[IMG]http://s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gnome_kiba_beryl-20061008015151.png[/IMG]

Comme on peu switcher de wm, je pense que tu peux démarrer sur kwin et switcher sur beryl ... tu dois aussi pouvoir lancer beryl-manager avec kde  dans sa gestion des programme au  démarrage comme le fait gnome (que ça pour lancer  la total !) ... Sinon tu peux tjrs tuer dans un premier temps kwin et ensuite lancer ton script ... je ne sais pas quel methode tu utilises d'ailleurs ...

@ +

----------

## SiOu

Jai suivi a la lettre le howto pour beryl , sa fonctionne pas trop mal sauf que jai pas de bordure a mes fenetre et que ma console ne saffiche mal je comprends pas pourquoi , jai les drivers beta avec une 6800 ...

Si quelquun pourait meclairer

----------

## man in the hill

 *SiOu wrote:*   

> Jai suivi a la lettre le howto pour beryl , sa fonctionne pas trop mal sauf que jai pas de bordure a mes fenetre et que ma console ne saffiche mal je comprends pas pourquoi , jai les drivers beta avec une 6800 ...
> 
> Si quelquun pourait meclairer

 

J'ai aussi les derniers drivers !  aiglx ou sans aiglx ? Quel bureau utilises-tu ?  Poste nous ce que tu as changé dans ton xorg.conf ! 

En général, je n'avais de bordure quand  je changeais de plugins mais maintenant je n'ai même plus ce crash, au pire je me retrouve ave metacity  et je change  grâce à l'icone dans le systray ( Sélection du gestionnaire de fenêtre ) mon wm en beryl ...

Pour les users de nvidia avec aiglx :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

@ +

----------

## CryoGen

Hum moi j'ai des options "speciales" dans mon xorg.conf

Dans la section "Device" (qui correspond à votre carte graphique)

```
Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

Option      "AllowGLXWithcomposite" "true"
```

Dans la section "Screen"

```
Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"
```

Dans la section "Extensions"

```
Option "Composite" "Enable"
```

Bon y'a plus qu'a trouver à quoi ca correspond   :Rolling Eyes:  et j'aimerai bien aussi trouver un moyen d'activer l'AA.... ca serait plus joli   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   En attendant, un petit screenshot : 
> 
> + 1
> 
> [IMG]http://s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gnome_kiba_beryl-20061008015151.png[/IMG]
> ...

 Pour KDE rien ne marche (sauf en root   :Laughing:  ), il dit toujours qu'un WM est lancé même si il n'y as rien !

CryoGen -> Pour l'AA si tu as une carte nvidia installe nvidia-settings ! En plus de son interface graphique, ce programme peut etre commandé en ligne de commande, reste plus qu'a faire un script avec les bonnes options et le lancer au démarrage du bureau !

----------

## man in the hill

[quote="GentooUser@Clubic"] *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   En attendant, un petit screenshot : 
> 
> + 1
> 
> [IMG]http://s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gnome_kiba_beryl-20061008015151.png[/IMG]
> ...

 Pour KDE rien ne marche (sauf en root   :Laughing:  ), il dit toujours qu'un WM est lancé même si il n'y as rien !

C'est pénible car cela à l'air de fonctionner :

http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5043-howto-beryl-suse-with-kde

@ +

----------

## Delvin

beryl et kde ca fonctionne chez moi mais assez ératiquement, j'ai l'impression qu'emerald passe mal

la premiére fois, j'ai du relancer kde mais maintenant ca fonctionne pas trop mal (enfin je suis a trés court terme la, l'installation est toute fraiche)

au fait comment on peut mettre le dock, c'est une ebuild séparée ou un module de beryl ?

----------

## SiOu

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *SiOu wrote:*   Jai suivi a la lettre le howto pour beryl , sa fonctionne pas trop mal sauf que jai pas de bordure a mes fenetre et que ma console ne saffiche mal je comprends pas pourquoi , jai les drivers beta avec une 6800 ...
> 
> Si quelquun pourait meclairer 
> 
> J'ai aussi les derniers drivers !  aiglx ou sans aiglx ? Quel bureau utilises-tu ?  Poste nous ce que tu as changé dans ton xorg.conf ! 
> ...

 

Jai suivis les howtos donc jai rajouté ce quil fallait dans xorg.conf mais jai pas activé aiglx , c'est important de lactiver avec beryl ?

----------

## Delvin

avec les driver beta nvidia, il n'y a pas besoin d'AIGLX il me semble, ou alors je me trompe :p

----------

## man in the hill

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> avec les driver beta nvidia, il n'y a pas besoin d'AIGLX il me semble, ou alors je me trompe :p

 

Non, tu n'as pas besoin de l'activer, les drivers bêta font le meme taff mais tu peux essayer avec ... Bien que cela ne va surement pas résoudre ton problème ... Comment tu lances beryl ?  

@ +

----------

## SiOu

jai essayeé deux methodes soit par beryl-manager une fois gnome lancée ou alors ajouté les lignes dans gdm pour lactivé au demarage , les deux solution menleve les bordures :/

----------

## antoine_

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> salut, 
> 
> j'ai bien l'impression que tu dois faire un peu de nettoyage :
> ...

 

Merci. Du coup je suis en train de faire du nettoyage. je réemerge beryl depuis l'overlay portage-xgl. PAr contre j'ai une erreur à la compilation :

```
settings.c:548: error: structure has no member named `keysym'

settings.c: At top level:

settings.c:1247: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

settings.c:1247: warning: (near initialization for `setVTable')

settings.c:1248: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

settings.c:1248: warning: (near initialization for `setVTable')

settings.c: In function `set_load_option':

settings.c:189: warning: unreachable code at beginning of switch statement

make[2]: *** [settings.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/beryl-plugins-0.1.0_p20061008/work/beryl-plugins/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/beryl-plugins-0.1.0_p20061008/work/beryl-plugins'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.1.0_p20061008 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  beryl-plugins-0.1.0_p20061008.ebuild, line 29:   Called die

```

Du coup je ressairai d'ici un jour ou deux pour voir si ça passe mieux.

----------

## man in the hill

 *antoine_ wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   
> 
> salut, 
> 
> j'ai bien l'impression que tu dois faire un peu de nettoyage :
> ...

 

masque cette version :

```
echo  "=x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.1.0_p20061008" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

mais il ne faut pas oublier de le commenter ds package unmask sinon portage va tjrs installer cette version ...

@ SiOu :  Tu as essayé de <recharger le gestionnaire  de fenêtres> , c'est une option  qui ce trouve avec l'icone dans le systray car des fois il m'arrive que mes contours deviennent tout blanc et je recharge pour retrouver la normal ...

@ +

----------

## man in the hill

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   En attendant, un petit screenshot : 
> 
> + 1
> 
> [IMG]http://s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gnome_kiba_beryl-20061008015151.png[/IMG]
> ...

 

----------

## Delvin

J'ai un petit problkéme avec les vidéos moi, quand je veux passer en plein écran l'image freeze, avec mplayer comme avec xine, c'est normal ?

elles fonctionnent par contre parfaitement en fenêtré.

j'utilise les driver nvidia beta, donc pas de xgl ou AIGLX

bon sinon je switch sur kwin et ca passe, mais c'est pas génial :p

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

chezmoiçamarche.org 

Enfin j'ai testé sous Gnome avec mplayer et les les plugins de sortie suivant :

xv : pas de PB tout marche ;

x11 : Mplayer passe en plein écran mais la vidéo reste centrée ;

gl2 : Tout marche aussi ;

sdl : ça bogue l'image freeze !

Bref essais de changer le plugin de sortie vidéo.

----------

## Delvin

kde est plus sensible, ca plante avec tout les plugins ...

----------

## man in the hill

Salut, 

Aucun soucis de mon coté sauf  les bordures des fenêtre qui deviennent blanche de temps en temps mais je recharge le gestionnaire de fenêtre ... 

@ +

----------

## Delvin

bon ca avance, avec mplayer ca plante plus mais y'a kicker qui reste par dessus ...

un poil pénible  :Smile: 

je vais chercher sur le forum de beryl voir s'il y a quelque chose

EDIT : ha ba non, ca marche toujours pas, quand je kill X j'ai des processus beryl qui restent, et quand je les kill ca refonctionne pas ...

Re Edit, il faut décocher "ne pas rediriger les fenetres en plein écran" et ca marche  :Smile: 

----------

## guitoo

L'animation commence puis se bloque et un bel ecran blanc apparait  :Sad: 

J'utilise gnome. J'ai defini un Xsession avec un script beryl_start sur le model de kde en remplaçant startkde par /usr/bin/gnome-session

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

@Delvin :

j'ai aussi des problèmes de lecture vidéo avec Mplayer sur Beryl / KDE. La vidéo plante pas mais je peux pas mettre en pleine écran avec -vo xv alors si ton t'as trouvé comment résoudre le problème peux-tu détailler un peu plus stp (le menu de conf est énorme..)

@guitoo

as-tu essayé une autre manière ? essaye de lancer Gnome "normalement" et de lancer emerald et beryl dans la session.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> bon ca avance, avec mplayer ca plante plus mais y'a kicker qui reste par dessus ...
> 
> un poil pénible 
> 
> je vais chercher sur le forum de beryl voir s'il y a quelque chose
> ...

 

Salut,

Essais Mplayer en ligne de commande ...

```
mplayer -ao driver_audio  -vo  driver_video   /chemin/du/film
```

f : fullscreen

 les touches flêchées pour avancer ... 

Est-ce que tu as l'icône de beryl avec pas mal d'options dans ton systray comme chez gnome ?

Si tu utilises déjà en ligne de commande    :Wink:   :Arrow:   ...

@guitoo : 

Rajoutes juste beryl-manager  dans les programmes à lancer par gnome et tu n'auras plus ce problème  Bureau ---> Préférences ---> Sessions --> programmes au démarrage  et bien sur tu désactives ton script , moi je lance avec gdm ...

@+

----------

## guitoo

En fonction du theme j'ai un écran blanc ou noir. gnome est bien lancé derriere. J'arrive a voir les menus appli racourcis et bureau et a sortir de la session. Mais tout le reste est invisible.

Si je le lance apres le demarrage d'une session normale, je n'ai plus du tout de decoration.

Quelle version de mesa et glproto utilisez vous?

----------

## man in the hill

 *guitoo wrote:*   

> En fonction du theme j'ai un écran blanc ou noir. gnome est bien lancé derriere. J'arrive a voir les menus appli racourcis et bureau et a sortir de la session. Mais tout le reste est invisible.

 

J'avais le même problème en utilisant le script  qu'il propose sur le wiki français mais j'ai rajouté beryl-manager en programmes de démarrage et activer dbus ... 

@ +

----------

## guitoo

Merci c'est bon ça marche.

pour gnome j'ai changé le script par ça:

```
/usr/bin/gnome-session&

PID=$!

beryl-manager

wait $PID
```

Tilda deconne completement avec beryl. Et je plante si je change de tty.

Comment est ce qu'on peut désactiver les effets de deplacement et de redimenssionnement? Si j'enleve l'effet je ne plus rien deplacer du tout.

----------

## Delvin

Salut

Pour la video plein écran l'option a décocher est dans les options général de beryl du gestionnaires de préférence.

Sinon  si ca ne fonctionne pas en fenêtré essaye la ligne de commande, fais mplayer -vo help pour lister les plugins de sortie et essaye les 1 par 1.

Bonne chance  :Wink: 

----------

## guitoo

Je viens de remarquer que je n'avais pas les ombres des fenetres. a la place j'ai un trait noir.

----------

## HTS

 *guitoo wrote:*   

> Je viens de remarquer que je n'avais pas les ombres des fenetres. a la place j'ai un trait noir.

 En général ça veut dire que la transparence est bugged. Essaie d'autres effets transparents pour voir si ils marchent. Si ils marchent pas, j'ai eu ce problème avec les nouvelles versions de Mesa (>mesa-6.5.1_rc1) sous AIGLX. Tu utilises quelle méthode pour supporter Beryl? (Xgl, AIGLX ou nvidia driver?).

Cheers,

HTS

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pour mon problème avec KDE c'était la desactivation de l'affichage des icônes sur le bureau qui empêchait beryl de se lancer !

----------

## Ascodas

Salut,

J'avais reussi a faire touner XGL/Compiz il y a quelques temps mais j'avais pas persévèré dans l'utilisation car j'avais pas mal de prob de config avec gconf.

J'ai vu que aujourd'hui on pouvais faire tourner Bery uniquement avec les drivers nvidia béta donc je me suis lancé et quelques problèmes surviennent au lancement de X :

- KDE commence à se lancer puis arrive le logo Bery puis le serveur X redémarre, puis se lance encore une fois avant se crasher completement.

J'ai essayer de mettre tous ca dans un log qui est assez clair : 

```

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX

Initiating splash

GOT SIGHUP

Couldn't load settings.  Reverting to defaults.

Couldn't load theme.  Reverting to defaults.
```

Pourtant je suis en nvidia béta :

```
[D] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  1.0.8762 1.0.8762-r1 1.0.8774

     Installed:           1.0.9625

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

Dans mon xorg.conf j'ai rajouté :

Device :

```
      Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"
```

Dans le général :

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection
```

Screen :

```
        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"
```

Y a t'il un ordre à respecter dans le xorg.conf ?

Merci pour les remarques.

----------

## Bluespear

J'ai essayé de faire fonctionner Beryl avec Kde et une radeon 9700 pro, toute la journée, enfin quand je m'embêtais vraiment  :Surprised: 

Bilan: ça fonctionne pas ^^

J'ai essayé un moment avec les pilotes radeon de l'overlay xgl-coffee, puis avec les version cvs de libdrm et xf86-video-radeon, toujours rien.

Si je lance via le script de démarrage pour kdm, ça se lance mais plante avant que la fenêtre de chargement s'ouvre (j'ai juste la souris thèmée, cool...).

En lançant depuis une session active avec l'option --replace, ça me vire le contour des fenêtres et elles répondent plus, enfin le clavier répond plus  :Surprised: 

Je laisse tomber pour le moment  :Surprised: 

----------

## Scullder

Driver nvidia 9626 stable  :Very Happy:  : 

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Mjg5MQ

----------

## Farnsworth

Ah, ben avec xorg 7.1 qui est passe stable aussi ca va me permettre de faire un peu de menage.

Une bonne chose tout ca  :Wink: 

edit: ah ben non, les nvidia-drivers ne sont passes stable que chez nvidia, faudra attendre encore un peu pour nous.

----------

## Bluespear

Bon pour finir je suis arrivé à avoir les drivers radeon qui fonctionnent. Par contre béryl, il veut toujours pas se lancer sur le compte utilisateur (ca me fige écran, clavier, souris).

Je suis arrivé à le faire fonctionner une fois en partant depuis une session root -> startx puis dans une console -> beryl-start.

Serait-possible que kdmtheme, yakuake ou autres fassent planter béryl ?  :Surprised: 

Bon ben pour le moment ça passe avec les drivers radeon c'est assez lent et saccadé par moment, mais au moins ça tourne  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guitoo

j'ai pu corriger tout mes problèmes. Je peux maintenant lancer un jeux en plein écran. Par contre quand j'utilise le mode de filtrage Good ou Best, les polices grossissent lors des mouvements. Existe til une manip a faire pour eviter ce genre d'artefact?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Ayant une nVidia, je suis passé de xgl à la version native, mais dès que je lance Beryl, les contenus des fenêtres sont noires. Avez-vous des pistes ?

Mon xorg.conf :

```
#...

Section "Module"

        Load "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "nvidia-glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        #Load  "speedo"

EndSection

#...

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        #Option     "HWCursor" "false"

        Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

        Option  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

        Option  "RenderAccel" "true" 

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

       Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## Leander256

Après avoir joué avec xgl et compiz en mars/avril, je me suis dit qu'il serait bien de profiter de mon temps libre de jeune diplômé (i.e. cjômeur) pour tester Beryl:

Screenshot : http://leander256.free.fr/gentoo/misc/beryl-kde-twinview.png

xorg.conf : http://leander256.free.fr/gentoo/misc/xorg.conf

C'est une configuration assez atypique, j'ai deux moniteurs CRT 17", celui de gauche est en 1152x864 et celui de droite seulement en 1024x768 (sinon ça pique les yeux).

La carte graphique est une GF4Ti4200 avec les pilotes nvidia 96.25 (j'aurai les 96.26 au prochain redémarrage), les écrans sont en mode Twinview, j'ai un Beryl 0.1.0 tout droit sorti de l'overlay portage-xgl et un KDE 3.5.5 flambant neuf. Ça tourne vraiment très bien, le seul défaut que j'aie rencontré est que les fenêtres se maximisent derrière le panneau de contrôle de KDE, c'est assez insignifiant par rapport au régal des yeux.

----------

## xaviermiller

Ok, j'essaierai ce soir  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

```

...

...

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

        Option       "NoLogo"  "true"

        Option       "RenderAccel"  "true"

   Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite"  "true"

        Option       "backingstore"  "true"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce FX 5700"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   DefaultDepth  24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

                Modes     "1280x1024"   

   EndSubSection

EndSection

...

...
```

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> ... c'est assez insignifiant par rapport au régal des yeux.

 

Je suis d'accord, c'est vraiment une avancée énorme pour nos bureaux !

Amuse-toi bien en Asie   :Cool:   !

@ +

----------

## Leander256

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Amuse-toi bien en Asie    !
> 
> 

 

Merci bien d'avoir fait la remarque, j'avais oublié de remettre à jour mon profil, ça fait quand même 3 semaines que je suis rentré (et pourtant même le fuseau horaire était encore celui de là-bas  :Embarassed: ).

Sinon pourrais-tu nous dire à quoi sert cette option:

```
   Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

```

J'ai beau chercher sur google je ne trouve rien qui explique exactement pourquoi l'ajouter... ou pas!

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

J'ai mis à jour xorg.conf, mais quand beryl se lance, le contenu des fenêtres (+ desktop et menus) est toujours noir...

Donc, la piste est plutôt ailleurs que le xorg.conf :'(

Heureusement, beryl-manager permet de passer à metacity...

----------

## exhortae

Bonjour

J'aimerais aimé savoir comment enlevé l'aliasing sur le bord des fenêtre lorsqu'on le déplace

[IMG]http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/1008/1eh3.th.png[/IMG]

Merci

----------

## Dumble

Dans le plugin wobbly, tente d'augmenter la valeur du paramètre "résolution de la grille"

----------

## exhortae

 *Dumble wrote:*   

> Dans le plugin wobbly, tente d'augmenter la valeur du paramètre "résolution de la grille"

 

Il était à 48, jl'ai mis au max (61) mais aucun changement

----------

## Goumize

 *exhortae wrote:*   

> J'aimerais aimé savoir comment enlevé l'aliasing sur le bord des fenêtre lorsqu'on le déplace
> 
> 

 

Essai le panneau de configuration de tes drivers. tu es sur nVidia ou ATI ??

Apparement si vous avez un chip nVidia, c'est votre jour de change, faites le menage virer xgl et desactiver AIGLX, ne vous cassez pas la tete puisque les drivers nvidia suffisent de plus c la deuxieme versions des drivers "9626"

pour moi ca roule nikel sans meme optimiser mon fichier xorg.conf, voyez par vos yeux:

Beryl + nVidia-drivers<====

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Goumize wrote:*   

>  *exhortae wrote:*   J'aimerais aimé savoir comment enlevé l'aliasing sur le bord des fenêtre lorsqu'on le déplace
> 
>  
> 
> Essai le panneau de configuration de tes drivers. tu es sur nVidia ou ATI ??
> ...

 

Pas de chance pour moi : Beryl a fonctionné quand XGL tournait, puis, en le retirant pour mettre les nouveaux drivers beta de nvidia, ça marche toujours pas : le contenu des fenêtres est noir...

Que dois-je faire pour que ça marche ?

----------

## exhortae

 *Goumize wrote:*   

>  *exhortae wrote:*   J'aimerais aimé savoir comment enlevé l'aliasing sur le bord des fenêtre lorsqu'on le déplace
> 
>  
> 
> Essai le panneau de configuration de tes drivers. tu es sur nVidia ou ATI ??
> ...

 

J'utilise Beryl avec les drivers beta 1.0-9625 sur une 6600  :Wink: 

j'ai essayer de forcer l'antialiasing mais ça change rien :/

http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture1nf2.png

----------

## Goumize

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pas de chance pour moi : Beryl a fonctionné quand XGL tournait, puis, en le retirant pour mettre les nouveaux drivers beta de nvidia, ça marche toujours pas : le contenu des fenêtres est noir... 

 

tu a essayer de virer proprement Xgl et effacer tes anciens script de lancement ?

Verifie deja de ce coté et fait le menage dans ton fichier package.keywords. en fait il ya pas trente six solution pour lancer beryl avec nvidia beta, moi je n'ai fait que rajouter beryl-manager au lancement sous gnome, par contre j'ai garder un xorg.conf tres basic pour ne pas avoir des problemes et par la suite rajouter mes options une par une pour ne pas avoir des crash liés a ca.

 *exhortae wrote:*   

> J'utilise Beryl avec les drivers beta 1.0-9625 sur une 6600 j'ai essayer de forcer l'antialiasing mais ça change rien :/ 
> 
> 

 

Deja je tinforme que la version 9626 des drivers est operationnelle chez moi, pense a la demasquer si tu es un accroc des mises à jour et n'oublie pas d'installer nvidia panel

```
emerge nvidia-settings
```

le control panel de nvidia permet de reglé l'antialiasing , ya meme un thermal monitor et beaucoup d'autres fonctionnalités intérressante.  :Wink: 

----------

## guitoo

Par contre j'ai pas l'impression que les reglages d'antialiasing changent quoi que ce soit sur beryl.

----------

## exhortae

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deja je tinforme que la version 9626 des drivers est operationnelle chez moi, pense a la demasquer si tu es un accroc des mises à jour et n'oublie pas d'installer nvidia panel
> 
> ```
> ...

 

salut

t'as remarqué une amélioration avec les 9626??

pour nvidia-settings jlavais déjà emergé  :Wink: 

PS : tiens si je suis sur marrackech ce noel faudrait essayé de se voir, entre gentooists  :Very Happy: 

----------

## exhortae

 *guitoo wrote:*   

> Par contre j'ai pas l'impression que les reglages d'antialiasing changent quoi que ce soit sur beryl.

 

pareil, et c'est bien dommage, parceque j'arrive à percevoir cet effes d'escaliers pas seulement grâce aux screenhsots, mais aussi en live

----------

## man in the hill

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   Amuse-toi bien en Asie    !
> 
>  
> 
> Merci bien d'avoir fait la remarque, j'avais oublié de remettre à jour mon profil, ça fait quand même 3 semaines que je suis rentré (et pourtant même le fuseau horaire était encore celui de là-bas ).
> ...

 

SAlut,

D'après ce que j'ai lu cette option fonctionne avec aiglx d'activé mais je ne saurais te dire exactement son travail, il faudrait je pense demander au devs de chez nvidia ( si tu es motivé   :Cool:  ) ... J'ai fais ma migration vers gnome-2.16.1 et j'ai enlevé cette option et j'utilise maintenant que les drivers nvidia :

```

crazy_gentoo faya %

 emerge -pv nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9626  USE="dlloader" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

@ XavierMiller: Je dirais comme Goumize, fais un bon nettoyable et recompile , il n'y a vraiment pas de raison pour que cela ne fonctionne pas chez toi ! Vérifie les processus lancés ...

@ +

[EDIT] Il y a pas moyen de rendre les menu déroulants transparent come fluxbox par ex ...[/EDIT]

----------

## Goumize

 *guitoo wrote:*   

> Par contre j'ai pas l'impression que les reglages d'antialiasing changent quoi que ce soit sur beryl.

 

Exact, je viens tester avec beryl ca change pas grand chose, mais ca marche sans, faut peut etre donner du temps a ce projet (Beryl) pour etre entiérement operationnel.

 *exhortae wrote:*   

> t'as remarqué une amélioration avec les 9626??
> 
> 

 

Non rien de special, je suis pas pro sous linux pour faire attention aux petits details,   :Wink:   ca va venir.

 *exhortae wrote:*   

> PS : tiens si je suis sur marrackech ce noel faudrait essayé de se voir, entre gentooists 

 

Avec plaisir, mon msn est public sur le forum, alors n'hesite pas, par contre on n'accepte que les fetards ici   :Very Happy: 

----------

## razer

Chez moi, avec l'installation de la dernière version des pilotes nvidia et l'ajout de l'option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" dans xorg.conf, beryl fonctionne sans Xgl.

Par contre, je suis déçu de ne pas gagner (à priori je perds même) en terme de perfs en comparaison avec Xgl dont le rendu était indirect...

J'ai l'impression que le tout ralentit encore plus lors du passage de metacity -> beryl + emerald...

L'aspect positif est la simplicité pour passer d'une config à une autre, çà c'est très pratique...

/Edit : après une série de tests, je confirme : la méthode directe (sans Xgl) est nettement plus lente chez moi...

----------

## man in the hill

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *Leander256 wrote:*   Sinon pourrais-tu nous dire à quoi sert cette option:
> 
> ```
>    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
> 
> ...

 

J'ai posté sur le forum nvidia pour cette option et j'espère avoir une réponse ...

@ razer : j'ai eu cette impression les premières heures mais pour moi à l'heure actuel, je ne regrette plus du tout xgl car ça roule bien, tout est fluide  mais j'aimerais savoir quand même si il n'y a pas qques options pour les drivers nvidia afin d'optimiser ...

@ +

[EDIT] Des infos chez nvidia qui date mais ... : 

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=eaa53dfd7ac4ca1397ac7c22ca2e4450&t=77030

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=47e4846104a1a0c01f7bb4089612fb48&t=77021 [/EDIT]

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> tu a essayer de virer proprement Xgl et effacer tes anciens script de lancement ?
> 
> Verifie deja de ce coté et fait le menage dans ton fichier package.keywords. en fait il ya pas trente six solution pour lancer beryl avec nvidia beta, moi je n'ai fait que rajouter beryl-manager au lancement sous gnome, par contre j'ai garder un xorg.conf tres basic pour ne pas avoir des problemes et par la suite rajouter mes options une par une pour ne pas avoir des crash liés a ca.

 

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> @ XavierMiller: Je dirais comme Goumize, fais un bon nettoyable et recompile , il n'y a vraiment pas de raison pour que cela ne fonctionne pas chez toi ! Vérifie les processus lancés ...

 

Oui, c'est la dernière solution ; faudra que je retrouve les fichiers de config modifiés (les HOWTO ont été retouchés), et virer les fichiers ressemblant à "xgl" ou "compiz"  :Wink: 

Croisons les doigts  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Si vous voulez donner un peu de transparence, voici la syntax  pour le plugin state :

au menu déroulant:

```
w:DropdownMenu:80
```

le bureau en entier:

```
w:Desktop:50
```

les fenêtre de dialog:

```
w:Dialog:80
```

TIP: Vous allez dans le plugin wobbly qui vous liste tous les types de fenêtres .

@ +

----------

## Delvin

au fait il faut toujours procéder comme indiqué dans le howto pour démarrer beryl ?

ou bien beryl-start+beryl-manager en cli ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> au fait il faut toujours procéder comme indiqué dans le howto pour démarrer beryl ?
> 
> ou bien beryl-start+beryl-manager en cli ?

 

Salut,

j'utilise gnome et le script du howto merdait complètement et j'imagine que cela doit être idem pour kde ...

En fait les users de gnome rajoute tout simplement beryl-manager comme programme à démarrer avec la session ... Dans le premier lien de qques post plus haut de chez nvidia, le dev dit que tu n'as pas besoin de l'option --indirect-rendering ...

@ +

[EDIT] Il y a tellement d'effets sympas dans le plugin Animations ! [/EDIT]

----------

## driden91

salut a tous

j'ai installer beryl sur un becanne qui a une CG intégré INTEL.

beryl se lance bien mais j'obtiens un cube blanc ... que faut'il faire ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> salut a tous
> 
> j'ai installer beryl sur un becanne qui a une CG intégré INTEL.
> 
> beryl se lance bien mais j'obtiens un cube blanc ... que faut'il faire ?

 

Salut,

AVec quel bureau et comment tu le lances ?

@ +

----------

## driden91

slt,

je le lance avec gnome ... 

au debut j'avais juste mis "beryl-manager" dans les programme a charger a l'ouverture de session ... et ca me mettait bien l'icone de beryl sur la fenetre de bienvenue de gnome.

du coup j'ai modifié comme indiqé dans le howto le fichier Xsession ... et la beryl se lance bien mais mon cubre reste blanc

----------

## theniaky

Qu'est ce que ça donne si tu lances beryl-start, beryl-xgl ou beryl à la place de beryl-manager ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> slt,
> 
> je le lance avec gnome ... 
> 
> au debut j'avais juste mis "beryl-manager" dans les programme a charger a l'ouverture de session ... et ca me mettait bien l'icone de beryl sur la fenetre de bienvenue de gnome.
> ...

 

J'ai viré  l'ajout dans le fichier Xsession pour ne garder que beryl-manager à lancer à l'ouverture de la session et  cela fonctionne nickel ... Je pense que leur ajout dans Xsession n'est pas au point ...  Avec l'icône tu as accès à certaines options comme  passer de metacity à beryl !

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Avec l'icône tu as accès à certaines options comme passer de metacity à beryl !

 

Oui mais s'il se tape un cube blanc c'est qu'il est déjà sur beryl sans passer par la case metacity non ? J'avais déjà eu un souci de cube blanc et ça s'était réglé tout simplement en recompilant mesa, xorg et xgl...

Sinon il y a un truc que je trouve étrange : chez moi beryl ou compiz bien véloce, sauf lors d'un simple scrolling dans une fenêtre quelconque comme firefox ou même konqueror... Dans ce cas les performances (avec le bench de beryl) chutent méchamment alors que tous les effets de beryl passent sans souci ! Ca vous fait la même chose ? J'utilise une mobility 9700 avec le driver fglrx.

----------

## man in the hill

 *theniaky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Avec l'icône tu as accès à certaines options comme passer de metacity à beryl ! 
> 
> Oui mais s'il se tape un cube blanc c'est qu'il est déjà sur beryl sans passer par la case metacity non ? J'avais déjà eu un souci de cube blanc et ça s'était réglé tout simplement en recompilant mesa, xorg et xgl...

 

Mais il peut aussi essayé de recharger ... J'ai vu qu'il y avait ce probème d'écran blanc et noir aussi mais comme j'ai dis le rajout dans Xsession était la cause pour moi ... Il peut tjrs essayer de recompiler certains paquets (il nous a pas dis s'il utilisait aiglx ou xgl et que sont installe était propre ...). Tu peux faire un tour sur le forum beryl dans les troubleshooting http://forum.beryl-project.org/   ou chez Coffee-Buzz http://forums.xgl-coffee.org/viewtopic.php?t=374&sid=30296428f20f3aeba199d8142978f7b9

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Sinon il y a un truc que je trouve étrange : chez moi beryl ou compiz bien véloce, sauf lors d'un simple scrolling dans une fenêtre quelconque comme firefox ou même konqueror... Dans ce cas les performances (avec le bench de beryl) chutent méchamment alors que tous les effets de beryl passent sans souci ! Ca vous fait la même chose ? J'utilise une mobility 9700 avec le driver fglrx.

 

J'arrive pas à faire fonctionner le bench mais effectivement j'ai remarqué que mon scrolling sur firefox bloquait même des fois !  J'utilise une nvidia GeForce FX 5700 .

@ +

----------

## guitoo

C'est pareil pour moi. Tout les apps sont fluides (jusqu'a mplyer ou xine). maiq firefox est tres lent, en particulier lors d'un redimmenssionement.

----------

## Goumize

Moi j'ai pas ce soucis firefox et le scroll, ni meme les performances tout est fluide avec en plus tout les plugins activés, le seul soucis que j'ai remarquer, c'est que des fois en agrandissant les fenetres, celle ci devenaient noir, plus de contenu lisible, en redimensionant une deuxieme fois, le probleme se reglais de lui meme.

Par contre pour le cube blanc, j'ai deja eu ce probleme avec beryl sur une ati, j'ai jamais pu le reglé, d'ailleur beryl et xgl ne se lancent pas chez moi sur l'ATI, je pense que le probleme du cube blanc viens du mauvais code fournit par le how to, faut peut etre faire simple et n'ajouter beryl que dans les programmes de demarrage.

Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec man in the hill, supprimer les codes dans le fichier Xsession et reessayer juste avec beryl en demarrage, apres on peut jouer avec les options fournis par ce dernier a partir du systray, c'est plus simple et sûr, mais faut bien veillez a n'activer qu'un seul programme pouvant fournir les effet de beryl soit xgl ou nvidia beta ou aiglx, sachant que AIGLX est integrer au X modulaire (xorg) veuillez bien à desactiver l'option dans xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option  "AIGLX"    "off" # ou "false"
```

Pour n'utiliser que Xgl ou nvidia beta.

Moi je trouve AIGLX moins stable que  Xgl, ca reste un avis.

----------

## driden91

salut a tous

quand je met juste beryl-manager a l'ouverture de session il ne se passe rien ... 

ya que si je modifie mon Xsession que je tombe sur beryl

 *Quote:*   

> . Avec l'icône tu as accès à certaines options comme passer de metacity à beryl !

 

ou sont ces options ?.

dans le menu des preference je n'ai que : emeral-theme-manager et beryl-settings-manager

----------

## man in the hill

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> salut a tous
> 
> quand je met juste beryl-manager a l'ouverture de session il ne se passe rien ... 
> 
> ya que si je modifie mon Xsession que je tombe sur beryl
> ...

 

Clique bouton droit de la souris !

----------

## geekounet

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *driden91 wrote:*   salut a tous
> 
> quand je met juste beryl-manager a l'ouverture de session il ne se passe rien ... 
> 
> ya que si je modifie mon Xsession que je tombe sur beryl
> ...

 

Faut pas oublier d'ajouter le systray dans le panel de Gnome pour avoir cette icone  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> slt,
> 
> je le lance avec gnome ... 
> 
> au debut j'avais juste mis "beryl-manager" dans les programme a charger a l'ouverture de session ... et ca me mettait bien l'icone de beryl sur la fenetre de bienvenue de gnome.

 

ça laisse penser qu'il le voit charger dans le splash et c'est vrai , il nous dis pas si il est dans le systray   :Smile:  !

Regarde aussi si beryl-manager et cie  fait partie des processus :

```
ps aux
```

au pire, tu fais dans un terminal:

```
beryl-manager && beryl &
```

@ +

----------

## driden91

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *driden91 wrote:*   slt,
> 
> je le lance avec gnome ... 
> 
> au debut j'avais juste mis "beryl-manager" dans les programme a charger a l'ouverture de session ... et ca me mettait bien l'icone de beryl sur la fenetre de bienvenue de gnome. 
> ...

 

voila le resultat de grep 

```
ps aux | grep beryl

driden    9650  0.0  0.7  18640  6536 ?        Ss   13:21   0:00 beryl-manager

driden    9732  0.0  0.7  18640  6536 ?        S    13:21   0:00 beryl-manager

driden    9733  0.0  0.7  18640  6536 ?        S    13:21   0:00 beryl-manager

driden    9852  0.0  0.0   2684   800 pts/0    S+   13:26   0:00 grep --colour=a uto beryl

```

si je lance dans un term la commande 

```
beryl-manager && beryl &
```

ca em met un cube mais blanc !

je n'ai rien dans le menu droit de la souris !, c'est ou le systray ?

j'ai plein d'erreur depuis tout a l'heure sur le gnome-panel, impossible de charger certain truc ... je peux meme pas les rajouter aprés !!!

----------

## man in the hill

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> voila le resultat de grep 
> 
> ```
> ps aux | grep beryl
> 
> ...

 

La meme commande pour moi :

```

crazy_gentoo faya %

 ps aux | grep beryl

faya      8061  0.0  1.9  97308  9744 ?        Ssl  Oct20   0:00 /usr/bin/beryl-manager

faya      8167  8.0 16.0 191940 81932 ?        SL   Oct20  68:26 beryl --skip-gl-yield

root     13672  0.0  0.1   5008   836 pts/1    R+   07:48   0:00 grep beryl

```

Il faut vérifier ton install en recompilant certains paquets et tout ce qui a rapport avec beryl, tes options ds ton xorg.conf ... regarde les lien que je t'ai  passé qques post plus haut ... http://forums.xgl-coffee.org/viewtopic.php?t=374&sid=30296428f20f3aeba199d8142978f7b9

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> je n'ai rien dans le menu droit de la souris !, c'est ou le systray ?

 

http://www.casimages.com/img/061019022907160990.png

Tu dois avoir le ruby dans ta zone de notification ....

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> j'ai plein d'erreur depuis tout a l'heure sur le gnome-panel, impossible de charger certain truc ... je peux meme pas les rajouter aprés !!!

 

Tu kill le panel et tu le  lance dans un terminal pour voir les erreurs ... Tu as quelle version de gnome ?

recompile control-center .

@ +

----------

## driden91

bon j'ai reussi a mettre l'icone de beryl dans mon gnome-panel ...

dedans ya coché "utiliser le gestionnaire de secours en cas de palntage"  et le gestionniare choisi est metacity ...

et quand je fait "recharger le gestionnaire de fenetre" j'ai bien beryl qui se lance car je vois l'animation de beryl et en suite j'ai mon cube mais blanc ...

y a t'il un fichier de log quelque pars concernant les plantages de beryl ?

----------

## driden91

voila mon xorg.conf il me semble bon

```
# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

Option     "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

   Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"   # PS/2 Mouse

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

   Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset   "generic"

    Driver     "vga"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** Intel i810 (generic)               [i810]"

    Driver      "i810"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI"   "true" 

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** Intel i810 (generic)               [i810]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

Option      "AIGLX" "true"

Identifier  "Simple Layout"

Screen "Screen 1"

InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## Delvin

oui, dans /tmp

----------

## driden91

bon j'ai repris le howto depuis le debut,

j'ai fait la mise a jour des overlays etc ... ensuite je lance la commande :

```
emerge x11-wm/beryl x11-plugins/beryl-plugins x11-wm/emerald x11-misc/emerald-themes
```

et ca me repond ca au bout de quelques instant : 

```
fade.c: In function `fadeHandleEvent':

fade.c:582: error: invalid type argument of `->'

fade.c:609: error: invalid type argument of `->'

make[2]: *** [fade.lo] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/beryl-plugins-0.1.1/work/beryl-plugins/src »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/beryl-plugins-0.1.1/work/beryl-plugins »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.1.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  beryl-plugins-0.1.1.ebuild, line 29:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/portage-xgl'
```

----------

## man in the hill

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> bon j'ai repris le howto depuis le debut,
> 
> j'ai fait la mise a jour des overlays etc ... ensuite je lance la commande :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

je fais ma maj aussi, je te dirais si beryl-plugins passe chez moi ...

[EDIT] La soluce ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509333.html?sid=33b7387546c6b60956d40368b3fb38bf  [/code]

----------

## driden91

bon ba j'ai tout refait ... et toujour pareil ... quand j'arrive sur l'ecran de connection pour ouvrir une session gnome . je me logue ensuite j'ai ma ptite fenetre qui charge et ej vois bien le rubis de beryl et je le retrouve bien en bas dans mon gnome-panel ... 

dans ce menus ... si je fait "recharger le gestionnaire de fenetre" j'ai bien la ptite animation mais ensuite mon cube reste blanc ...

je sais pas trop quoi vous donnez comme info demandez moi tout ce que vous voulez savoir .

----------

## man in the hill

Regarde dans les options <Sélection du gestionnaire de fenêtres> si tu as beryl de sélectionné ...

----------

## driden91

oui

----------

## man in the hill

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> oui

 

regarde ce topic, n'hésite pas à recompiler les paquets recompiler qques paquets ...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-508983.html?sid=343eacf21352ca8ed279e6b874a8ad9e

----------

## Goumize

 *driden91 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> 
> ...

 

Ya quelques anomalies dans dans xorg.conf deja:

retire AIGLX de server layout.

decommente DRI dans la section device.

pour ta sortie vga utilise le meme driver i810

commente la section ram dans la section device

et ajoute

```
"mtrr"    "on"
```

 dans la section device

il faut aussi rajouter une deuxieme section Monitor et screen pour la sortie vga meme si tu ne desire pas l'utiliser.

et commenter l'emplacement de ton screen principal soit par exemple

```
Section "ServerLayout"

Screen  0 "Screen 1" 0 0
```

et pour que ton monitor soit bien pris en charge par ton serveur X rajoute ddc dans les modules a loader.

j'éspere que cela t'aidera un peu.

en faite tu utilise Xgl  ou AIGLX ??

----------

## man in the hill

Il faut qu'il regarde de près sa log de xorg ! A mon avis son problème c'est un glproto ou mesa qui pose problème ... 

@ +

----------

## Goumize

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Il faut qu'il regarde de près sa log de xorg ! A mon avis son problème c'est un glproto ou mesa qui pose problème ... 
> 
> @ +

 

Exact,  son log xorg nous dira davantage.

----------

## exhortae

Je viens de passer à beryl 0.1.1, de prime abord ça me paraît plus stable (j'ai plus le plantge de fenêtre), faudra voir sur une utilisation plus poussée

----------

## Nattfodd

Vous serez certainement heureux d'apprendre que beryl vient d'être ajouté à l'arbre portage officiel. Seul XGL manque encore, donc si vous ne l'utilisez pas, vous pouvez emerge --sync dans quelques heures et enlever l'overlay qui fournissait beryl du make.conf.

----------

## Temet

Yeah, je viens de le voir, merciiiiii !!!

Par contre, saurais tu quand le driver nvidia série 9 sera en testing ou stable??

Enfin genre : "pas longtemps, une semaine" ou "rêve pas, pas avant deux mois" ... ca m'irait comme réponse  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> Vous serez certainement heureux d'apprendre que beryl vient d'être ajouté à l'arbre portage officiel.

 

Très bonne nouvelle pour nous et la Team Beryl qui font du très bon travail ! Encore une bonne raison d'installer une gentoo  :Cool:   ...

Merci,

@ +

----------

## UB|K

Salut à tous,

je n'avais pas réussi à lancer beryl depuis la sortie des drivers béta nvidia car la bêêête me crashait lamentablement le serveur X dès le lancement et ce sans aucune infos de débuggage valable. Par contre compiz (vanilla, celui de portage) marchait très bien ce qui avait le don de m'énerver. Je viens de trouver le fautif et je partage la solution dès fois que ça serve à quelqu'un: dans la section "modules" de xorg.conf, il ne faut pas charger le module "v4l". Ce qui m'énerve encore plus c'est que le non-chargement de ce module n'empêche en rien ma carte tv de fonctionner, c'est balo ça...

Sinon, j'ai de graves soucis de perfs avec les vidéos plein-écran qui n'existaient ni avec compiz+nvidia ni avec beryl(ou compiz)+xgl et ce quelque soit le lecteur utilisé (mplayer, xine, vlc, même combat). J'ai essayé avec plusieurs configurations possibles en jouant notament sur les options "sync to vblank" ou encore "undirect fullscreen windows" mais sans succès: ça rame à mort sous xine et ça plante avec mplayer avec le message:

```
X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)0.5% 1 0 
```

ma question comment vous gérer ça (quels drivers, quelle config...)?

Enfin, si vous ne craignez pas que les chinois du FBI viennent vous persécuter pour non respect du brevet déposé par apple pour le "genie effect", sachez qu'il est très simple de modifier les effets de minimisation/maximisation "magic lamp" afin de virer les vagues que perso je trouve immondes et d'avoir un vrai "genie effect" à la OSX. Si ça un intéresse un fénéant (c'est vraiment très simple même en n'y connaissant que dalle en C), je partagerais le patch.

----------

## Temet

Je trouve assez flippant que tout le monde rapporte que ca marchait beaucoup mieux avec aiglx/xgl qu'avec NVidia série 9 :/

... moi qui attendait justement ça pour réinstaller Beryl (que j'avais taté cet été, ça merdait trop avec les vidéos, j'avais dégagé au bout de ptet deux heures).

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je trouve assez flippant que tout le monde rapporte que ca marchait beaucoup mieux avec aiglx/xgl qu'avec NVidia série 9 :/
> 
> ... moi qui attendait justement ça pour réinstaller Beryl (que j'avais taté cet été, ça merdait trop avec les vidéos, j'avais dégagé au bout de ptet deux heures).

 

Et pourquoi une solution proprio devrait mieux marcher qu'une solution libre ?

----------

## UB|K

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et pourquoi une solution proprio devrait mieux marcher qu'une solution libre ?

 

clap clap!

en parlant de ça, je sais pas si vous en avez entendu parler mais un driver libre supportant la 3d est en gestation chez freedesktop, ça s'appelle "nouveau" (en français dans le texte siouplait). Y'a bon!

----------

## Temet

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et pourquoi une solution proprio devrait mieux marcher qu'une solution libre ?

 

Parce qu'ils ont les specs de leur propre matos ?

Parce que ça fait une couche d'abstraction (ou émulation, je suis pas pro  :Mad: ) en moins?

Ca ne me paraissait pas si invraissemblable ^^

PS : le forum rame la mort chez moi :'(

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Je ne vais pas faire le mec chez qui tout va bien mais je n'ai pas de problème avec Mplayer et je matte des vidéos quasiment tous les jours  ... Par contre en ce moment je n'ai que 512Mo et je suis tout le temps en swap en ouvrant juste firefox ou n'importe quel programme ... 

J'ai rajouté ces options (TripleBuffer et Coolbits) dans mon Xorg qui peut peut-être donner une amélioration:

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

        Option       "NoLogo"  "true"

        Option       "RenderAccel"  "true"

   #Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite"  "true"

        Option       "backingstore"  "true"

   Option        "TripleBuffer"  "true"

   Option       "Coolbits"      "1"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce FX 5700"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection
```

C'est vrai que nvidia est en position de force pour créer des drivers performant pour leurs matos et c'est pour cela qu'il ne donne pas les sources mais une team de codeurs peuvent très bien trouver le moyen d'exploiter les ressources des cartes nvidia ... En attendant, bien que proprio, nvidia nous fourni un driver qui  performe pas mal, même si c'est dans un but stratégique ... On serait bien dans la merd** sans ça !  Quant a aiglx, je ne peux pas dire que c'est moin performant que l'implémentation de nvidia, je n'ai pas vraiment testé ! 

@ +

----------

## Temet

Moi ca merdait pour l'affichage des srt .... donc j'ai viré ^^

----------

## UB|K

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> J'ai rajouté ces options (TripleBuffer et Coolbits) dans mon Xorg qui peut peut-être donner une amélioration

 

Ouaip, c'est ce que je suis en train d'essayer et effectivement ça va un peu mieux. Le truc c'est que lire une vidéo semble faire bosser le CPU beaucoup plus que d'habitude (40% sous beryl contre un poil plus de 10% sous metacity). En cherchant un peu plus je me suis rendu compte que pas mal de monde semble montrer du doigt les drivers nvidia qui sont très buggés (bétas quoi...) surtout au niveau de la gestion de la mémoire ce qui expliquerait les bugs types "fenêtres noires" ou encore mon mplayer qui plante faute de ressources disponibles (avec 600M de mémoire libre j'ai comme l'impression qu'il se moque de moi!). Va falloir attendre un peu que tout ça se stabilise.

----------

## man in the hill

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*    En cherchant un peu plus je me suis rendu compte que pas mal de monde semble montrer du doigt les drivers nvidia qui sont très buggés (bétas quoi...) surtout au niveau de la gestion de la mémoire ce qui expliquerait les bugs types "fenêtres noires" ou encore mon mplayer qui plante faute de ressources disponibles (avec 600M de mémoire libre j'ai comme l'impression qu'il se moque de moi!). Va falloir attendre un peu que tout ça se stabilise. 

 

C'est clair qu'il y a une mauvaise gestion de ma memoire  ... Je vais déjà remettre mes 1Go sur ma tour et je ferais sûrement un test aiglx/xgl + driver_non_bêta + beryl  ... je ne sais pas si ils se moquent de toi mais bien que l'on soit en 64bit   :Cool:  les CM sont  encore limité à 4Go ...  donc faut coder nickel ...

@ +

----------

## Temet

Ca m'intéresserait ton retour sur cette expérience man in the hill  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ca m'intéresserait ton retour sur cette expérience man in the hill 

 

Pas de soucis, je fais ça aujourd'hui et je vais faire le test avec 512Mo et 1Go ...  

@ +

----------

## Temet

Oui enfin je suis pas pressé, prends ton temps!!

PS : t'es à 999 posts là ^^

----------

## bivittatus

Bonjour à tous!!!

Voilà, je me suis lancé dans l'installation de beryl avec gnome (je tourne en général avec e16), et...CA MARCHE!!!  :Laughing: 

Je m'attendais à galérer comme pas permis, mais en fait, après une nuit de compilation, tout est ok!!!

J'ai malgré tout 2 ou 3 petites questions:

Lorsque gdm se lance, j'ai un bip...pas très agréable et apparemment, ça ne remet pas grand chose en cause, mais je ne vois pas trop d'où ça peut venir...

Lorsque je lance beryl (par le biais de beryl-manager dans Système > Préférences > Session), j'ai un message sur le tableau de bord qui me dit qu'il n'a pas pu lancer l'application...mais laquelle???

Après, ce ne sont que de simples questions d'utilisation, donc je vais attendre un peu avant de les poser!!!  :Wink: 

Si vous avez besoin de renseignements quelconques (xorg.conf ou autres), je vous mets ça sur demande pour ne pas blinder le post avec des trucs inutiles!!!

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui enfin je suis pas pressé, prends ton temps!!
> 
> PS : t'es à 999 posts là ^^

 

Non, c'était déjà prévu pour aujourd'hui [ vu le décalage horaire, il est 9h22 ici, tu risques d'avoir un echo tomorrow]... J'ai passé un 512Mo à mon routeur/server et j'en ai marre de swapper et j'en profiterais pour faire les tests avec beryl car cela ne sert à rien de rester dans une situation ou la gestion mémoire n'est pas terrible alors que peut-être la combinaison aiglx/xgl + nvidia_stable + beryl est plus performante ... 

Le post du vétérant   :Cool:  mais cela reflète surtout une bonne participation et non un niveau de geek sous Gentoo car il y a encore une longue route mais ça quand même un petit truc  :Wink:  ! 

@+

ps: ça mérite au moins une petite leffe ...

----------

## UB|K

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Lorsque je lance beryl (par le biais de beryl-manager dans Système > Préférences > Session), j'ai un message sur le tableau de bord qui me dit qu'il n'a pas pu lancer l'application...mais laquelle???

 

Je met une pièce sur l'applet "Sélecteur d'espaces de travail" qui plantera avec tout les WM type beryl/compiz car il a besoin d'une version patchée de libwnck. Aux dernières nouvelles, le patch qui va bien n'est pas intégré dans portage il te faudra donc installer une version de libwnck disponible dans  un overlay type portage-xgl.

----------

## bivittatus

Question qui va peut-être te paraître très bête, mais je n'ai pas vraiment l'habitude d'utiliser l'overlay...

Est -ce que le fait d'utiliser l'overlay portage-xgl va me faire passer tout le xgl en instable ou bien est-ce que je peux unique ment l'utiliser pour le package libwnck? Je suppose que je dois procéder de cette façon:

```
emerge layman -av

layman -a portage-xgl

layman -S

echo "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/portage/local/layman/portage-xgl" >> /etc/make.conf

Puis ajouter x11libs/libwnck à mon package.keywords (qui en fait déjà partie d'ailleurs!!!)
```

----------

## UB|K

non, tu risques pas grand chose. A la limite, une fois libwnck version portage-xgl installé, tu vires le PORTDIR_OVERLAY de ton make.conf comme ça t'es sur qu'aucun paquet de cet overlay ne vienne parasiter ton système...

----------

## bivittatus

Ok merci!!! Je teste ça de suite!!!

----------

## bivittatus

Au fait...avant de commencer...petite indication supplémentaire...le losange orange avec le "?" se situe à côté du lanceur du navigateur...

----------

## truc

on dit aurevoir et mercy à CoffeBuzz  pour son travail  :Smile: 

CoffeeBuzz stepping down as XGL maintainer

----------

## bivittatus

Bien...heu...j'ai déjà la version de libwnck de l'overlay portage-xgl...  :Embarassed: 

Mais j'ai toujours ce "bip" désagréable à chaque lancement ou clôture de session X...  :Confused: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *truc wrote:*   

> on dit aurevoir et mercy à CoffeBuzz  pour son travail 

 

+ 1 , Coffee is a positif man !

----------

## CryoGen

Il nous a bien aidé avec son overlay  :Smile: 

Merci à lui   :Cool: 

----------

## Goumize

Merci à coffeebuzz, il a bien aider.

J'ai aussi les meme probleme que vous pour ce qui s'agit de l'affichage en fullscreen des video sous mplayer ou autre player, crash systematique, aussi les fenetre noires, mais ca s'arrange en redimenssionant ces derniéres.

Par contre je trouve les pilote nvidia trés stable par rapport à XGL, avec beryl, un p2p actif, le wifi, xmms, firefox, (au total 146 processus), j'ai mon utilisation de CPU qui est à 8-11% et 1160mo de libre sur 1518 de RAM, swap inutilisé, et avec un player lancé le CPU est utilisé a 9-16%. ces correctes pour des drivers instables, si je peux aider qlq1.....

Y'a juste ces problemes de videos fullscreen auxquelles j'aimerais bien trouver une solution.

----------

## UB|K

Salut les fans du eye-candy,

quelques expérimentations m'ont permi de trouver une config où les vidéos en plein-écran marchent à peu près comme il faut avec les drivers béta nvidia. Pour ça j'ai:

- activé aiglx dans xorg.conf (je sais pas si ça joue vraiment car ça reste l'implémentation nvidia qui prime, mais bon, ça mange pas de pain...)

- modifié le script de lancement de beryl (ie beryl-start) afin que figure les options suivantes:

```
...

beryl --force-aiglx --use-cow > ~/.beryl.log 2>&1 &

...
```

voila, tout ça ne me semble pas très logique mais chemoiçamarche: pas encore vu de bug "fenêtre noire" même avec ouate-mille fenêtres ouvertes, tvtime, mplayer et autres xine ne rament plus en fullscreen et ne crashent plus pour un soit disant manque de ressources. La vidéo génére toujours une utilisation du CPU qui me semble anormale mais je fais avec.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> Merci à coffeebuzz, il a bien aider.
> 
> J'ai aussi les meme probleme que vous pour ce qui s'agit de l'affichage en fullscreen des video sous mplayer ou autre player, crash systematique, aussi les fenetre noires, mais ca s'arrange en redimenssionant ces derniéres.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

En fait comme je n'ai pas de soucis avec Mplayer en fullscreen .... j'utilise Mplayer qu'en ligne de commande !

J'ai essayé hier avec aiglx mais cela n'a pas fonctionné donc j'ai remis les drivers_bêta car je veux quand même le DRI ... 

@ UB|K : Je dirais que aiglx ne joue pas avec les drivers nvidia . Car j'ai juste essayé avec les driver stable + aiglx dans mon xorg.conf et plus aucun effet ... Je ne sais pas si il fallait recompiler certains paquets ? 

@ +

----------

## UB|K

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> ... Je ne sais pas si il fallait recompiler certains paquets ?

 

peut-être recompiler xorg-server avec le useflag "aiglx" ??

----------

## Farnsworth

Oula, petit souci de maj ce soir:

deja beryl 0.1.1-r1 demande a ce que cairo soit compile avec les flags X et pdf... sauf que en stable cairo n'a pas le flag pdf.

bref, je rajoute donc cairo dans le package.keywords et les flags qui vont bien dans le package.use et je relance mon emerge -uDNavt world:

```
[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/beryl-0.1.1-r1 [0.1.1] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0  USE="nfs samba -debug"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/nautilus-2.14.1  USE="X gnome -beagle -debug"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/eel-2.14.1  USE="X -debug"

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.14.0  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]     dev-python/pygtk-2.8.6  USE="opengl -doc"

[nomerge      ]      dev-python/pycairo-1.0.2  USE="gtk -numeric -svg"

[ebuild     U ]       x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4-r1 [1.0.4] USE="X png -doc -glitz" 1,441 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.24  USE="gnome jpeg nls opengl pam xinerama -insecure-savers -kerberos -krb4 -new-login -offensive"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1  USE="-debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19  USE="X jpeg tiff xinerama -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/pango-1.12.3  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild     U ]     x11-libs/cairo-1.2.4 [1.0.4] USE="X directfb%* pdf%* png -doc -glitz -svg%" 2,815 kB
```

bizzare non le coup de l'update de cairo deux fois dans des versions differentes mais pas slotted   :Confused: 

une idee de ce qu'il se passe?

----------

## Dumble

tu dois avoir dans un coin un ebuild qui dÃ©pend de cette version spÃ©cifique de Cairo. Par exemple, le binding perl (dev-perl/Cairo). Fait un equery d cairo pour voir

----------

## Temet

Alors je viens de l'installer, c'est beaucoup plus simple que le compiz-quinnstorm que j'avais posé cet été...

... sauf que le compiz quinnstorm, il ne ramait pas sur mon core duo et la gforce 7300 qui va avec alors que là CA RAME, c'est inutilisable o_O'.

J'ai tenté avec les drivers beta ...

Y a moyen d'utiliser les drivers stables et aiglx ??? (vu que XGL n'est pas dans portage?)

EDIT : trouve le responsable : Option      "HWCursor" "off", c bon...  :Wink: 

Dodo et config demain ou ce week end.

----------

## Goumize

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild     U ]       x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4-r1 [1.0.4] USE="X png -doc -glitz" 1,441 kB
> 
> [ebuild     U ]     x11-libs/cairo-1.2.4 [1.0.4] USE="X directfb%* pdf%* png -doc -glitz -svg%" 2,815 kB[/code]
> ...

 

Laisse faire du moment que ca reste une version superieure, portage calcul bien les dependances des paquets, cairo V 1.0.4-r1 depend de gnome-s-t gnome-menu pygtketc.. et l'autre apparement depend gtk+ pango etc....

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> En fait comme je n'ai pas de soucis avec Mplayer en fullscreen .... j'utilise Mplayer qu'en ligne de commande !
> 
> 

 

ca peut etre chiant si jamais c'est du streaming sur le reseaux, (EX: mater des videos sur le site youtube.com), j'aimerai bien le faire tourner normalement, je te tiens au courant si je trouve une solution, apparement y a pas que les gentoistes qui souffre de ce bug.

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> - modifié le script de lancement de beryl (ie beryl-start) afin que figure les options suivantes:
> 
> Code:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Mais je dois activer AIGLX? je suppose. dernierement j'evite de changer les scripts, etant donné que je suis encore newbie sous linux, aussi depuis l'experience que j'ai eu avec les scripts de compiz et beryl, j'essai d'eviter de forcer le system.

----------

## Farnsworth

voici ce que me donne l'equery:

```
waha portage # equery d cairo

[ Searching for packages depending on cairo... ]

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.7

gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.14.2

gnome-base/librsvg-2.14.4

www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.7

x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19

x11-libs/pango-1.12.3

app-office/openoffice-2.0.3
```

mais ca n'est pas normal que ca arrive ce genre de truc non? j'ai pas tente de lancer l'emerge, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il va faire (surement un upgrade puis un downgrade a la suite).

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Y a moyen d'utiliser les drivers stables et aiglx ??? (vu que XGL n'est pas dans portage?)

 

Je n'ai pas réussi malgré la flag activé donc repassage aux drivers bêta qui  fonctionne tjrs du premier coup ... J'ai remis mon dual canal avec mes deux 512Mo , la vie est redevenue plus fluide   :Very Happy:  !  Sinon maj beryl, demain pour voir le soucis avec cairo !

@ +

----------

## Goumize

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> voici ce que me donne l'equery:
> 
> ```
> waha portage # equery d cairo
> 
> ...

 

Mais non ca ressemble pas un downgrade, regarde bien c'est deux versions differente et je pense que la 1.2 viendra apres l'emerge de la V 1.0 logiquement.

t'a qu'a commencer l'emerge, si jamais il emerge la version superieur en premier, suspend la MAJ ctrl-c

tiens pendant que j'y suis, je vais aussi mettre a jour Beryl, je te tiens au courant

----------

## Goumize

Voila ce que ca donne de mon coté:

```
[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/beryl-0.1.1-r1 [0.1.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/unifont-1.0-r3 [1.0-r2] USE="X" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.14  USE="alsa arts dvdr encode ffmpeg hal kde mp3 vorbis xinerama -css -debug -flac -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.2 [0.1.1-r1] USE="-fftw% -sndfile (-static%)" 691 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/gkrellshoot-0.4.3 [0.4.1] 15 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.14.2  USE="cdr dvdr hal -accessibility"

[nomerge      ]  mail-client/evolution-2.6.2-r1  USE="crypt dbus gstreamer hal ipv6 ldap spell ssl -bogofilter -debug -doc -kerberos -krb4 -mono -nntp -pda -profile -widescreen"

[nomerge      ]   app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.20-r3  USE="X ldap nls -caps -gpg2-experimental (-selinux) -smartcard"

[ebuild     U ]    app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.5-r2 [1.4.5] USE="X ldap nls readline zlib -bindist% -bzip2 -curl -ecc -idea (-selinux) -smartcard -static -usb" LINGUAS="-ru" 0 kB

[nomerge      ]  app-text/evince-0.6.0  USE="dbus -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -nautilus -t1lib -tiff"

[nomerge      ]   app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.3  USE="cairo gtk qt3 qt4"

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/qt-4.1.4-r2 [4.1.4] USE="cups gif jpeg opengl png xinerama zlib -accessibility -debug -doc -examples -firebird -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.13 [1.0.12] USE="gtk -fltk" 1,430 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.4_p1-r5 [4.4_p1-r4] USE="X ldap pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.13 [1.0.12] USE="nls" 957 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.14.2  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.14.0  USE="X -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/libgnome-2.14.1  USE="esd -debug -doc -static"

[nomerge      ]     gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.14.2-r1  USE="hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls"

[nomerge      ]      sys-apps/hal-0.5.7-r3  USE="acpi crypt -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)"

[nomerge      ]       sys-apps/dbus-0.61-r1  USE="X gtk python qt3 -debug -doc -mono (-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ]        x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4 [3.3.6-r3] USE="cups gif ipv6 opengl xinerama -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3  USE="cups ldap pam python readline xml -acl -async -automount -doc -examples -kerberos -ldapsam -libclamav -mysql -oav -postgres -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind"

[nomerge      ]  net-nds/openldap-2.3.27-r2  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 perl readline samba ssl tcpd -debug -kerberos -minimal -odbc -overlays -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd"

[ebuild  N    ]     media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2  USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug" 361 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719  1 kB

[ebuild     U ]      media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13 [1.0.12] USE="-debug% -doc" 693 kB

[ebuild     U ]       media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.13 [1.0.12] 2,348 kB

[nomerge      ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]  sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2

[nomerge      ]   sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7  USE="-emacs"

[nomerge      ]    sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2

[nomerge      ]     sys-devel/autoconf-2.13

[ebuild     U ]      sys-devel/m4-1.4.6 [1.4.4] USE="nls" 495 kB

[nomerge      ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56

[ebuild     U ]   sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.3] USE="-build" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 6,995 kB

```

pour cairo :

```
GuessservTux ~ # equery list cairo

[ Searching for package 'cairo' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pycairo-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4 (0)

GuessservTux ~ # equery d cairo

[ Searching for packages depending on cairo... ]

x11-misc/kiba-dock-20060817

gnome-base/librsvg-2.14.4

gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.14.2

app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.3

gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.14.2.1

www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.7

dev-python/pycairo-1.0.2

x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19

x11-libs/pango-1.12.3

```

tu es sous Xgl AIGLX ou nvidia beta ??

verifie ton fichier package.keywords et vire cairo si tu n'en a plus besoin, enfin si tu n'utilise pas Xgl mais pour aiglx ou nvidia beta plus besoin de le demasquer.

Par contre moi j'ai un soucis avec esound et eselect esd, ca bloquera pour la prochaine MAJ, mais je pense avoir vu une soluce quelque part.

Voila si ca peut t'aider

----------

## bivittatus

Alors voilà...tout se passait merveilleusement bien jusqu'à maintenant avec beryl (si ce n'est ce "bip" dont je ne connais toujours pas l'origine au démarrage de Xorg), mais là, sans toucher à aucun fichier de config...mais quand je dis aucun, c'est aucun hein ( :Laughing: ), et bien je me retrouve ce soir avec un problème qui je pense est en rapport avec le rafraichissement!!!

En fait, j'ai des traits verticaux lors du démarrage de ma session (avant et après le lancement de GDM), et là où c'est gênant, c'est que ces parties "sombres" font que sur un site internet avec un fond sombre par exemple, on les voit...ou encore si je lance mc, j'ai des parties verticales floues!!!

Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport ou non avec beryl, mais je n'ai jamais eu ce problème avant...

Alors si une âme charitable pouvait éventuellement me venir en aide...!!!  :Laughing: 

Les parties de mon xorg.conf concernant l'écran et la carte graphique:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "geforce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    262144

    Option    "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option    "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "bluesky"

    HorizSync   31.47-80

    VertRefresh 56-75

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "geforce"

    Monitor     "bluesky"

    DefaultDepth 24

Subsection "Display"

    Depth       24

    Modes       "1280x1024"

    ViewPort    0 0

EndSubsection
```

A noter que les valeurs de rafraîssement sont bonnes!!!

Merci d'avance!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## razer

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Alors je viens de l'installer, c'est beaucoup plus simple que le compiz-quinnstorm que j'avais posé cet été...
> 
> ... sauf que le compiz quinnstorm, il ne ramait pas sur mon core duo et la gforce 7300 qui va avec alors que là CA RAME, c'est inutilisable o_O'.
> 
> J'ai tenté avec les drivers beta ...
> ...

 

Juste pour préciser que, chez moi, beryl est bien plus réactif en continuant d'utiliser Xgl plutôt que la sauce made in nvidia 9xxx, quelque soit les drivers utilisés. L'overlay de coffeebuz a donc encore pour moi un net intérêt...

----------

## man in the hill

 *Goumize wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   En fait comme je n'ai pas de soucis avec Mplayer en fullscreen .... j'utilise Mplayer qu'en ligne de commande !
> 
>  
> 
> ca peut etre chiant si jamais c'est du streaming sur le reseaux, (EX: mater des videos sur le site youtube.com), j'aimerai bien le faire tourner normalement, je te tiens au courant si je trouve une solution, apparement y a pas que les gentoistes qui souffre de ce bug.

 

Salut,

Ce qui faut savoir, c'est que mplayer est avant tout un programme puissant en ligne de commandes ensuite une interface graphique a été rajouté pour créer gmplayer mais cela peu poser des problèmes car il suffit qu'une lib graphique bug ... alors que  mplayer pur ligne de commande est indépendant de tout graphique ... C'est pas évident a saisir si tu n'as jamais interfacer un programme mais gmplayer != mplayer . Je ne vais pas sur youtube mais est-ce que tu peux récupérer l'adresse du stream ? 

Il y a mplayer-1.0_rc1 qui est dispo avec toutes les améliorations du summer of code ( voir le site de mplayer) , tu peux le démasquer pour le tester ! 

@ +

----------

## Goumize

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il y a mplayer-1.0_rc1 qui est dispo avec toutes les améliorations du summer of code ( voir le site de mplayer) , tu peux le démasquer pour le tester ! 
> 
> @ +

 

La mise a jour beryl n'a rien changer, mplayer continue toujoursde crasher en fullscreen, je vais aller voir sur leur site, en esperant que cela s'arrange, mais il se peut que mplayer ne soit pas en cause vu que c'est juste sous beryl qu'il crash, je vais essayer de resoudre ce probléme en commençant deja par le demasquer, ca sera pour demain. merci pour l'info man in the hill.

@Farnsworth: Beryl m'a demander aussi de recompiler cairo avec la flag X pdf, j'ai suivi et ma mise a jour s'est bien deroulée, NB: je precise que je n'ai pas cairo demasquer ds mon package.keywords et tt fonctionne normalement avec cairo V "1.0.4, il ne m'as pas proposer la V 1.2; verifie de quel overlay elle provient. n'oublie pas que tu devra t'en passer de l'overlay de coffeebuzz, monsieur aprés un loyal service se retire.

voila j'espere que ca t'aidera.

----------

## Goumize

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce qui faut savoir, c'est que mplayer est avant tout un programme puissant en ligne de commandes ensuite une interface graphique a été rajouté pour créer gmplayer mais cela peu poser des problèmes car il suffit qu'une lib graphique bug ... alors que  mplayer pur ligne de commande est indépendant de tout graphique ... C'est pas évident a saisir si tu n'as jamais interfacer un programme mais gmplayer != mplayer . Je ne vais pas sur youtube mais est-ce que tu peux récupérer l'adresse du stream ? 
> 
> Il y a mplayer-1.0_rc1 qui est dispo avec toutes les améliorations du summer of code ( voir le site de mplayer) , tu peux le démasquer pour le tester ! 
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Merci encore à qui   :Question:   man in the hill bien sûr , dis donc ca fait beaucoup de fois que tu me viens en aide et ca marche, je me demande comment je vais payer ma dette  :Rolling Eyes:  , je pense que c'est beryl qui génére ce genre de crash (je suis pas sûr de ce que je dis) en fullscreen mplayer marche impec, mais la fenetre est noire quand je rediomenssionne la fenetre et pas que celle de mplayer les autre programmes aussi, c'est pas vraiment génant, ca le fait une fois sur 5  env,c'est deja pas mal.

Encore un grand merci à toi"man in the hill". à moi les videos fullscreen et même  sur les deux monitors ca marche woooaaaw.  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

 *razer wrote:*   

> Juste pour préciser que, chez moi, beryl est bien plus réactif en continuant d'utiliser Xgl plutôt que la sauce made in nvidia 9xxx, quelque soit les drivers utilisés. L'overlay de coffeebuz a donc encore pour moi un net intérêt...

 

Merci razer, je pense également que je ferai ça... car j'avais testé compiz-quinnstorm (ancien nom de Beryl) avec XGL et c'était BEAUCOUP plus rapide, fluide, agréable qu'avec les drivers nvidia.

Maintenant, j'ai pas eu le temps de trifouiller (je voulais me coucher super tôt hier, et minuit c'était pas le but :/), mais par défaut, c'est anti ergonomique au possible avec KDE :

- plus de clic droit sur le bureau

- plus les minis bureaux (j'ai vu une alternative passer sur kde-apps, faudra que je regarde)

- toutes mes fenêtres de tous mes bureaux sont regroupées dans la barre des tâches (plus seulement celles du bureau courant) et ça, ca nuit gravement à MA manière d'utiliser KDE depuis la nuit des temps.

... et j'ai pas compris pourquoi Beryl n'est plus censé se reposer sur DBus, si je ne passe par DBus, je me fais jeter comme un mal propre. En plus je suis obligé de la lancer de KDM, sinon je me fais jeter aussi.

Enfin bref, je trouve super dommage que XGL ne soit pas dans portage ... vu qu'ils y ont mis tout le reste.

A vrai dire, la seule bonne suprise a été l'installation, le tout se compile super vite.

@man in the hill : si t'as jamais tenté XGL, tu devrais ptet car comme razer je trouve que c'est beaucoup moins fluide avec nvidia-bêta.

----------

## Farnsworth

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> Mais non ca ressemble pas un downgrade, regarde bien c'est deux versions differente et je pense que la 1.2 viendra apres l'emerge de la V 1.0 logiquement.
> 
> t'a qu'a commencer l'emerge, si jamais il emerge la version superieur en premier, suspend la MAJ ctrl-c
> 
> tiens pendant que j'y suis, je vais aussi mettre a jour Beryl, je te tiens au courant

 

Ben en fait l'ordre de l'emerge est inverse dans mon post, voici ce qu'il va faire si je suis le truc:

1) passage de cairo-1.0.4 a cairo-1.2.4

2) passage de cairo-1.0.4 a cairo-1.0.4-r1

3) passage de beryl-0.1.1 a beryl-0.1.1-r1

donc au final je devrais me trouver (si je m'en tient a ce que me retourne emerge) avec cairo-1.0.4-r1 qui n'est pas la derniere.

mais ce soir je tente l'update, on verra bien.

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> tu es sous Xgl AIGLX ou nvidia beta ??
> 
> verifie ton fichier package.keywords et vire cairo si tu n'en a plus besoin, enfin si tu n'utilise pas Xgl mais pour aiglx ou nvidia beta plus besoin de le demasquer.
> 
> Par contre moi j'ai un soucis avec esound et eselect esd, ca bloquera pour la prochaine MAJ, mais je pense avoir vu une soluce quelque part.
> ...

 

Je suis sous AIGLX avec les derniers beta 9626 je crois.

je vais regarder tout ce que tu mes dis, effectivement je crois que j'avais unmaské cairo a l'epoque pour installer compiz-quinstorm.

Merci.

----------

## razer

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin bref, je trouve super dommage que XGL ne soit pas dans portage ... vu qu'ils y ont mis tout le reste.
> 
> @man in the hill : si t'as jamais tenté XGL, tu devrais ptet car comme razer je trouve que c'est beaucoup moins fluide avec nvidia-bêta.

 

Je pense néanmoins (j'espère même) que cet état de fait est très temporaire : Xgl utilise le rendu indirect car il implémente une fonction OpenGL qui restait absente des drivers nvidia jusqu'au 9xxx en software : il est donc totalement anormal que cette solution soit plus performante. Elle prouve simplement que nvidia a encore du boulot sur ses drivers ou que beryl les gèrent très mal...

----------

## Temet

Gaffe, quand j'ai écrit ça hier je me suis fait aggresser   :Confused: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Alors voilà...tout se passait merveilleusement bien jusqu'à maintenant avec beryl (si ce n'est ce "bip" dont je ne connais toujours pas l'origine au démarrage de Xorg), mais là, sans toucher à aucun fichier de config...mais quand je dis aucun, c'est aucun hein (), et bien je me retrouve ce soir avec un problème qui je pense est en rapport avec le rafraichissement!!!
> 
> En fait, j'ai des traits verticaux lors du démarrage de ma session (avant et après le lancement de GDM), et là où c'est gênant, c'est que ces parties "sombres" font que sur un site internet avec un fond sombre par exemple, on les voit...ou encore si je lance mc, j'ai des parties verticales floues!!!
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport ou non avec beryl, mais je n'ai jamais eu ce problème avant...
> ...

 

Bon, des fois, certaines choses m'échappent!!!

J'ai fait un ajustement automatique sur mon écran (LCD)...et là, il me remonte mon bureau, me laissant apercevoir une splendide bande noire en bas de l'écran...mais le comble là-dedans, c'est que je n'ai plus les barres verticales dot je parle dans mon post d'origine!!!

J'ai donc voulu redescendre mon bureau...et bien il me l'a redescendu d'un coup (!!!) et maintenant l'affichage est nickel...Allez comprendre.....................  :Shocked: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> (si ce n'est ce "bip" dont je ne connais toujours pas l'origine au démarrage de Xorg)

 

Salut,

Je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été dit, mais c'est GDM qui beepe  :Wink: 

Pour la soluce suivez le guide  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Et bien non, ça n'avait pas encore été dit...et c'était bien là le problème!!!  :Laughing: 

Merci beaucoup!!!

Et après, certains pensent que la vérité n'est pas ailleurs...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Goumize

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> e suis sous AIGLX avec les derniers beta 9626 je crois. 

 

Tu n'as plus besoin de AIGLX si ta installer la version 9626 de nvidia, desactive AIGLX unmerge Xgl aussi si il est toujours dans ton arbre, avec seul ces drivers et beryl ca marche impec.

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option  "AIGLX"    "false"
```

Je te conseil de virer tout les paquets que t'avais demasquer pour se faire et ne garder que nvidia, puisque beryl est en stable.

 *bivitatus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> 
> ...

 

Je pensais que "Option    "AddARGBGLXVisuals" est une option a passer au screen non a la carte, je me trompe ?

----------

## Temet

Bon, finalement, ça ne marche pas si mal... le clic droit sur le bureau je m'en fous un peu vu que je n'y affiche rien... vais voir si je peux régler mon pb avec kicker et récupérer mon alt+F2

EDIT : et les vidéos marchent nickel avec xine et vlc.... ca saccade un poil avec mplayer par contre.

EDIT 2 : et là je suis deg de la mort qui tue ... en cherchant sur le forum de coffee ... je vois que ... "pas la peine de se casser le fion, dans KDE 3.5.5 le problème n'existe plus".

Super ... sauf que moi je suis en stable... et en stable, on n'a jamais qu'un KDE qui frôle l'année...

Ca m'énerve, je ne veux pas passer en testing à cause des fichiers systèmes un peu plus critiques que KDE... enfin je commence à avoir du mal avec la politique de Gentoo sur KDE là :'(

----------

## CryoGen

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   
> 
> Enfin bref, je trouve super dommage que XGL ne soit pas dans portage ... vu qu'ils y ont mis tout le reste.
> 
> @man in the hill : si t'as jamais tenté XGL, tu devrais ptet car comme razer je trouve que c'est beaucoup moins fluide avec nvidia-bêta. 
> ...

 

Bah moi j'ai commencé avec XGL puis quand les drivers nvidia beta sont sorti j'ai testé... et pas de probleme de performance, de crash de mplayer... 

Ca marche même mieux, j'avais souvent des segfault de Xgl quand je voulais lancer un autre X pour un jeu. Maintenant je suis avec les drivers 1.0.9626 (qui est la version "stable" issues des beta 9625) et j'ai pas de soucis.

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ca m'énerve, je ne veux pas passer en testing à cause des fichiers systèmes un peu plus critiques que KDE... enfin je commence à avoir du mal avec la politique de Gentoo sur KDE là :'(

 

Ya pas plus de pb en ~arch qu'en arch, juste qu'il faut faire des updates plus souvent  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Justement, j'ai pas envie de passer ma vie à updater ... m'enfin upgrader KDE 2 fois par an max ... là ca me fait *****  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

(je suis pas content car tout le reste marche bien, et surtout que j'avais demandé au mainteneur KDE si/quand KDE 3.5.5 allait sortir en stable et il m'avait répondu que c'était pas pour tout de suite vu que KDE 3.5.4 devait pas tarder à être stabilisée ... enfin ca fait bien 2/3 semaines...)

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Justement, j'ai pas envie de passer ma vie à updater ... m'enfin upgrader KDE 2 fois par an max ... là ca me fait *****  
> 
> (je suis pas content car tout le reste marche bien, et surtout que j'avais demandé au mainteneur KDE si/quand KDE 3.5.5 allait sortir en stable et il m'avait répondu que c'était pas pour tout de suite vu que KDE 3.5.4 devait pas tarder à être stabilisée ... enfin ca fait bien 2/3 semaines...)

 

Et si tu met =kde-3.5.5 dans ton package.keyword, juste pour debloquer cette version de kde et pas les suivantes ca ne va pas ?

----------

## Temet

J'ai le modulaire  :Wink: 

Je sais pas, j'y pense ... ptet un 

```
kde-base/* ~86
```

... si ça se fait ... mais ça m'ennuie, je voulais la garder la plus propre possible cette Gentoo ... rien que l'installation de Beryl (sans XGL pourtant) a quasiment doublé mon package.keywords.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @man in the hill : si t'as jamais tenté XGL, tu devrais ptet car comme razer je trouve que c'est beaucoup moins fluide avec nvidia-bêta.

 

Regarde le début du thread   :Wink:  !

Sinon je dirais comme CryoGen  que je 'ai pas de problème particulier ! Mais j'ai remarqué une gestion de la mémoire assez étrange, par ex: je laisse mon ordi allumé une nuit et le lendemain , avec la commande free mes 1Go sont totalement utilisé alors qu'il y a juste  Firefox en mémoire et URxvt (ce n'est pas un serveur, j'ai clamd, freshclam, sshd, cupsd + gnome + beryl ...), donc pour moi cela n'a pas encore d'explication à part les drivers bêta mais je n'ai fais aucun test comparif avec les drivers stable !

je confirme les propos de geekounet, je suis en testing depuis mes débuts gentoo (décembre) et je n'ai pas plus de problèmes que ceux en stable donc n'hésite pas une seconde à passer en testing   :Wink:  !

@ +

----------

## Temet

Pour la mémoire, un pote m'a dit que Beryl avait des fuites, qu'il ne pouvait pas non plus laisser son PC la nuit ...

Pour le testing, hors de question  :Wink:  Je passe déjà suffisamment de temps à compiler.

(pis toi t'es sous Gnome, t'en fous, c'est pour nous, pauvres cons de KDEistes avec une version datant de MARS !!!)

----------

## bivittatus

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *bivitatus wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Autant pour moi, tu as raison...  :Embarassed: 

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

"Au temps pour toi" dirait l'Académie Française  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> "Au temps pour toi" dirait l'Académie Française 

 

Assez ambigüe tout ça quand même ! Les deux expressions se valent de nos jours !   

Go to Testing Temet  :Laughing:   :Cool:  !

----------

## bivittatus

 *Quote:*   

> Lorigine de cette expression nétant plus comprise, la graphie Autant pour moi est courante aujourdhui, mais rien ne la justifie.

 

Exact... :Laughing:  Je suis excusable chef!!! L'académie italienne ne connaît pas cette expression!!!  :Mr. Green: 

Ouais bon ok, je sors tout seul...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ascodas

Je ne sais comment les utilisateurs de KDM lancent XGL puis Béryl ici, car dans mon cas la modification de 99kde-env suivit du env-update ne marchait pas correctement.

J'ai donc linké beryl-manager dans mon .kde/Autostart, en ayant modifier le kdmrc comme indiqué dans le wiki xgl et ca rule pas mal, mais bon ca doit pas être tres convenable ...

----------

## Temet

J'ai fait pareil  :Wink: 

----------

## Farnsworth

 *Goumize wrote:*   

>  *Farnsworth wrote:*   e suis sous AIGLX avec les derniers beta 9626 je crois.  
> 
> Tu n'as plus besoin de AIGLX si ta installer la version 9626 de nvidia, desactive AIGLX unmerge Xgl aussi si il est toujours dans ton arbre, avec seul ces drivers et beryl ca marche impec.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

beryl en stable? pourtant ca n'a pas l'air: http://gentoo-portage.com/x11-wm/beryl

quelqu'un aurait le lien sur gentoo.org pour trouver les versions des paquets et leur etat, je le trouve plus?

faut que je verifie, je crois que j'ai deja tout vire aiglx/xgl, j'ai juste garde beryl et les nvidia en ~x86.

sinon j'ai tente l'emerge hier soir et il joue au yoyo avec downgrade et upgrade cairo.

mais j'ai pas regarde plus loin encore.

Merci

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Pour les paquets :

http://packages.gentoo.org/

Sinon en gentoo testing aucun problème pour cairo !

Tu sais quel paquet te demande cairo ancienne et nvelle version , fait ton emerge avec l'option -t pour voir les dépendances ...

(Peut-être une upgrade de glib, cairo, gtk+), c'est vrai que gentoo permet de gérer avec les keywords mais les paquets en testing que tu veux installer en stable demande souvent des lib récente d'ou les conflits ... Si vraiment tu veux tester des truc récent , il faudra penser à passer en testing ...

mplayer-1.0_rc1 qui est hardmasqué n'est pas encore bien débugué !

----------

## Temet

Y a un topic sur le yoyo avec Cairo > https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510838.html

----------

## ultrabug

Salut  :Smile: 

Bon après que Temet m'ai motivé me voila à rejoindre la communauté des nvidia beta+ twinview+ Beryl sur KDE \o/

Ca marche d'enfer sauf que de tps en tps KDE m'ouvre des fenetres toutes noires au lieu du programme normal... J'ai la déco bien mais l'intérieur est noir. Je précise que c'est plutot aléaoire, si je ferme et réouvre quelques secondes après ca peut marcher ou non... Ca dit qqchose a qqun ?  :Smile: 

Merci encore à tous !

----------

## Temet

Oui, c'est un bug connu avec NVidia.

T'as trop rien à faire, à part espérer que le driver "pas bêta" corrige ce problème  :Wink: 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai utilisé plusieurs heures et je n'en ai jamais eu ... par contre j'ai eu l'écran noir ... je démarre, et rien ... reboot à l'arrache :/

EDIT : t'as quel KDE ultrabug stp ?

----------

## ultrabug

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui, c'est un bug connu avec NVidia.
> 
> T'as trop rien à faire, à part espérer que le driver "pas bêta" corrige ce problème 
> 
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai utilisé plusieurs heures et je n'en ai jamais eu ... par contre j'ai eu l'écran noir ... je démarre, et rien ... reboot à l'arrache :/
> ...

 

Oh ok merci bien  :Smile: 

EDIT : temet, j'ai KDE 3.5.2

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui, c'est un bug connu avec NVidia.
> 
> T'as trop rien à faire, à part espérer que le driver "pas bêta" corrige ce problème 

 

Apparement il n'y a pas de règle générale car de mon côté que j'ai remarqué des "truc" un peu bizarre du côté de la gestion de la mémoire mais  tout a tjrs bien fonctionné avec gnome-2.16.1 + beryl + les derniers nvidia x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9626 ...  J'aimerais bien faire un petit sondage pour savoir ceux qui sont en stable et en testing qui on des problèmes ...

Ultrabug tu peux migrer vers gnome, c'est pas mal tu sais   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Oui, c'est un bug connu avec NVidia.
> 
> T'as trop rien à faire, à part espérer que le driver "pas bêta" corrige ce problème  
> 
> Apparement il n'y a pas de règle générale car de mon côté que j'ai remarqué des "truc" un peu bizarre du côté de la gestion de la mémoire mais  tout a tjrs bien fonctionné avec gnome-2.16.1 + beryl + les derniers nvidia x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9626 ...  J'aimerais bien faire un petit sondage pour savoir ceux qui sont en stable et en testing qui on des problèmes ...
> ...

 

Oh non pitié   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Alors je ne peux pas le certifier, mais j'ai bien l'impression que les effets sont beaucoup plus fluides en passant par le coup du fichier env.d plutot que la ligne de la mort DBUS ... c'est avec joie que j'ai donc recompilé beryl-plugins avec le flag "-dbus" et que j'ai virer "beryl-dbus".

En fait, c'est l'effet Wobbly, il m'a tout de suite paru ... plus "naturel", l'effet de lampe aussi ... enfin ça roxe sa maman quoi.

Ultrabug, c'est ptet aussi parce que j'ai mis plein d'options (lachement pompées sur man in the hill) dans mon xorg que je n'ai pas les fenêtres noires ... par contre, le screen noir, c'est encore pire ... j'aime pas rebooter comme un porc.

Enfin bref, si ca peut te rendre service : mon xorg.conf

Si t'as pas trouvé comment récupérer le sacro-saint alt+F2 , crie à l'aide et je rapplique sur mon destrier  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Alors je ne peux pas le certifier, mais j'ai bien l'impression que les effets sont beaucoup plus fluides en passant par le coup du fichier env.d plutot que la ligne de la mort DBUS ... c'est avec joie que j'ai donc recompilé beryl-plugins avec le flag "-dbus" et que j'ai virer "beryl-dbus".
> 
> En fait, c'est l'effet Wobbly, il m'a tout de suite paru ... plus "naturel", l'effet de lampe aussi ... enfin ça roxe sa maman quoi.

 

Beryl-dbus n'est pas activé chez moi et il me semble qu'il n'est pas possible de l'activer ... ... 

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ultrabug, c'est ptet aussi parce que j'ai mis plein d'options (lachement pompées sur man in the hill) dans mon xorg que je n'ai pas les fenêtres noires ... par contre, le screen noir, c'est encore pire ... j'aime pas rebooter comme un porc.
> 
> 

 

J'avais déjà filé ce lien mais je pense qu'il mérite que tout le monde le lise :

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77030

Les options (que je n'ai pas piqué lâchement  :Very Happy:  mais piqué quand même  :Razz:  ...) TripleBuffer http://www.alaide.com/dico.php?q=Triple+buffering&ix=5418 et Coolbits (overclocker sa carte) me semble ajouter que du positif même si je ne peux l'affirmer sans test !

----------

## Temet

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh, c'est ça le Coolbit ???????????????

Je le vire sur le champs !!!

EDIT : qui savait pour la molette sur la barre de titre de la fenêtre ???

----------

## bivittatus

Allez, un petit screen de mon beryl avec gnome, le tout tournant avec une carte nvidia...

Cliquez-moi dessus!!!

----------

## Temet

Avec un lien direct, c'est plus sympa pour ceux qui veulent voir...

----------

## bivittatus

Heu...si tu le dis...

Edit: Je suppose que c'est une question de taille non? C'est vrai que je suis en 1280*1024 et que ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde...je ferai comme ça la prochaine fois!

----------

## Temet

Attention, c'est pas un scrot, c'est une vidéo de 10 Mo ...

xvidcap ça fait mal, par défaut c'est 10 images secondes et je m'en tirais avec 28 Mo la minute ... j'ai recompressé en mpeg4 ... bah je suis pas convaincu du résultat ...

PS : pas fini de thèmer, je pense que ça va tout finir en noir cette histoire ^^

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> EDIT : qui savait pour la molette sur la barre de titre de la fenêtre ???

 

Savais pas   :Wink:  !  As-tu essayés les animations sur tes fenêtres, c'est vraiment bon (Sidekick pour les ouvrir et Dream pour les fermer ) !

J'avais donnés qques truc pour la transparence des menus et fenêtre de dialog qques pages en arrière ...

Pas mal bivittatus  :Cool:  , après ça comment veux-tu revenir à un bureau normal   :Shocked:  !

Enjoy !

----------

## bivittatus

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pas mal bivittatus  , après ça comment veux-tu revenir à un bureau normal   !
> 
> Enjoy !

 

Ben je ne pourrai pas je pense!!!  :Laughing: 

en tout cas, merci!!!  :Wink: 

par contre, c'est étrange, pendant quelques instants, j'avais des traits horizontaux qui apparaissaient quand je tapais au clavier...bizarre nan?

----------

## Temet

@man in the hill : j'aime pas du tout l'effet dream... j'ai sidekick pour ouvrir et fermer.

Les menus et trucs du style, un simple fondu (j'ai hésité avec le zoom, mais il disparait à l'endroit ou se trouve la souris et pas d'ou il est sorti, ca fait bizarre).

Mais là, j'ai un peu ma dose, je peaufinerai progressivement  :Wink: 

Et puis Beryl 1.5.0 ne devrait pas tarder car ils voulaient à l'origine le sortir pour Edgy... et pour fermer mes fenêtres, je pense que l'effet flamme va trouver sa place, je le trouve énorme cet effet sur les vidéos  :Wink: 

EDIT : grosse faute encore présente dans le quote du dessous :'(Last edited by Temet on Fri Oct 27, 2006 10:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @man in the hill : j'aime pas du tout l'effet dream... j'ai sidekick pour ouvrir et fermer.
> 
> Les menus et trucs du style, un simple fondu (j'ai hésité avec le zoom, mais il disparait à l'endroit ou se trouve la souris et pas d'ou il est sorti, ca fait bizarre).
> 
> Mais là, j'ai un peu ma dose, je peaufinerai progressivement 
> ...

 

+1 pour flamme ^_^ je l'attend de pied ferme celui la :p

----------

## Farnsworth

Bon, j'ai pas encore resolu mes soucis de yoyo, mais je suis en train de regarder.

mais j'ai un autre probleme, a chaque fois que je m'emm***e a configurer beryl aux petits oignons et qu'il y a une mise a jour, toute ma conf saute et je me retrouve a devoir de nouveau remettre les parametres, la c'est la troisieme fois que je dois le faire   :Evil or Very Mad: 

zavez le meme souci?

----------

## CryoGen

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> Bon, j'ai pas encore resolu mes soucis de yoyo, mais je suis en train de regarder.
> 
> mais j'ai un autre probleme, a chaque fois que je m'emm***e a configurer beryl aux petits oignons et qu'il y a une mise a jour, toute ma conf saute et je me retrouve a devoir de nouveau remettre les parametres, la c'est la troisieme fois que je dois le faire  
> 
> zavez le meme souci?

 

Tu peux exporter ton profil avec le Gestionnaire de préférence de Beryl et l'importer après chaque maj  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> ...pour fermer mes fenêtres, je pense que l'effet flamme va trouver sa place, 

 

Ou sont les pompiers, j'ai un instinct  de pyromane en ce moment   :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Wink: 

Screenshot:

http://www.casimages.com/img/061028081917178569.png

Pour avoir ça, j'ai passé les ebuilds de beryl en svn ...

@ +

----------

## Temet

Il déchire grave cet effet  :Wink: 

Mais je verrai dans le prochaine version dans portage, je ne suis pas si pressé  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   ...pour fermer mes fenêtres, je pense que l'effet flamme va trouver sa place,  
> 
> Ou sont les pompiers, j'ai un instinct  de pyromane en ce moment    
> 
> Screenshot:
> ...

 

SAlut à toi!!!

Dis-moi, le passage en svn se fait en douceur ou y a du bidouillage dans tous les sens???  :Laughing: 

Edit: Et l'effet flamme est inclus ou tu as du le rajouter par tes propres moyens?

----------

## Temet

Il est inclu dans le svn... mais tu peux attendre la prochaine version qui ne devrait pas tarder aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Ben...le problème, c'est que je n'ai pas résisté...  :Embarassed: 

Alors bon, j'ai suivi le guide et, tout à l'air de s'être bien passé...je n'ai pas installé beryl-dbus...il ne l'était pas avec la version non-svn, je ne vois pas pourquoi il le serait maintenant!!! (J'avoue que j'ai essayé de l'installer après coup, et ça a planté!!!  :Mr. Green:  )

Par contre, j'ai tout de même un souci...beryl ne se lance pas tout seul...et même si je cherche à le lancer par le biais du beryl-manager, il veut bien m'obéir, mais après un certain temps!!! En gros, il y a un laps de temps où je ne peux pas le lancer...et pendant ce laps de temps, l'affichage déconne, comme si j'avais une moitié de beryl lancée!!!

Je ne sais pas si c'est bien clair...

Soit dit en passant, en plus de l'effet burn, j'apprécie beaucoup l'effet beam up!!! :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Ben...le problème, c'est que je n'ai pas résisté... 

 

Pourquoi se priver alors que la version est dispo ! On peut tjrs tester et remettre la version stable !

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Alors bon, j'ai suivi le guide et, tout à l'air de s'être bien passé...je n'ai pas installé beryl-dbus...il ne l'était pas avec la version non-svn, je ne vois pas pourquoi il le serait maintenant!!! (J'avoue que j'ai essayé de l'installer après coup, et ça a planté!!!  )

 

Quel howto as-tu suivi car moi j'ai modifié mes ebuilds pour les installer avec emerge ! Moi aussi, le beryl-dbus-svn plante mais j'ai désactivé la use dbus pour beryl-plugins

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Par contre, j'ai tout de même un souci...beryl ne se lance pas tout seul...et même si je cherche à le lancer par le biais du beryl-manager, il veut bien m'obéir, mais après un certain temps!!! En gros, il y a un laps de temps où je ne peux pas le lancer...et pendant ce laps de temps, l'affichage déconne, comme si j'avais une moitié de beryl lancée!!!

 

Essais de rajouter aussi beryl comme programme à lancer ...

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Soit dit en passant, en plus de l'effet burn, j'apprécie beaucoup l'effet beam up!!!

 

C'est ce que j'ai mis pour l'ouverture des fenêtres ... "Et la lumière fut !"

Je fais encore qques test ...

@ +

----------

## bivittatus

Alors:

Pour les tutos, j'ai utilisé ceux-là:

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Beryl

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Overlay

Par contre, je n'ai pas compilé beryl-plugin sans le use dbus...je devrais peut-être?

 *Quote:*   

> Essais de rajouter aussi beryl comme programme à lancer ... 

 

J'ai mis beryl, ça ne change rien...un coup ça se lance bien au démarrage, et puis ça ne se lance pas 3 ou 4 fois d'affilée...

Par contre, autres soucis (histoire d'en rajouter un peu!!!  :Laughing: ):

Les effets flamme et beam up (je l'ai aussi mis pour l'ouverture celui-là... :Wink: ) sont super, mais très moches sur les grandes fenêtres...ils sont hyper saccadés et limite "grossiers"...c'est pareil chez toi???

Et encore un petit...quand j'aouvre amsn, la fenêtre dans laquelle je dois saisir mon mot de passe est complètement décalée par rapport à son cadre...

Et le petit dernier...mais ça, ça me le faisait aussi avant de passer en SVN, il arrive que je n'ai pas de cadres à mes fenêtres..., je redémarre X, et plus aucun souci..........................étrange non?

Pour info, je tourne sous nvidia...

----------

## Temet

Dites, j'ai une appli Java, le contenu n'apparait pas. Je dois switcher sous Kwin et hop, le contenu apparait ... ca vous dit quelque chose ?

L'interface est en swing.

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> J'ai mis beryl, ça ne change rien...un coup ça se lance bien au démarrage, et puis ça ne se lance pas 3 ou 4 fois d'affilée...

 

J'ai ce même truc et il suffit que je recompile beryl-core et je retrouve la 3D mais dès que je reboot, c'est mort ... comme si il y avait une conf qui n'est pas sauvegardé ou un truc qui casse ... j'essais de voir si il n'y a pas autre chose qu'il faudrait compiler avec la famille beryl ... En tout cas c'est beryl qui crash , il suffit le lancer en console et il plante lamentablement...

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Par contre, autres soucis (histoire d'en rajouter un peu!!! ):
> 
> Les effets flamme et beam up (je l'ai aussi mis pour l'ouverture celui-là...) sont super, mais très moches sur les grandes fenêtres...ils sont hyper saccadés et limite "grossiers"...c'est pareil chez toi???

 

Ces deux effets sont archi fluide chez moi donc très sympa ...

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Et encore un petit...quand j'aouvre amsn, la fenêtre dans laquelle je dois saisir mon mot de passe est complètement décalée par rapport à son cadre...

 

Je n'ai pas ce problème ...

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Et le petit dernier...mais ça, ça me le faisait aussi avant de passer en SVN, il arrive que je n'ai pas de cadres à mes fenêtres..., je redémarre X, et plus aucun souci..........................étrange non?

 

Cela ne m'arrive pas avec la version stable et au pire tu recharges le gestionnaire de fenêtres ( option qui se trouve avec l'icône dans le systray )

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Pour info, je tourne sous nvidia...

 

je tourne aussi sur nvidia ...

J'ai rajouté les options:

TripleBuffer et Coolbits dans mon xorg.conf

@ +

----------

## bivittatus

Et bien merci pour toutes ces infos!!! Je vais rajouter les deux options à mon xorg.conf et je te tiens au courant...

Pour ce soir en tout cas, j'en reste là!!! Bonne nuit et merci encore!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Dites, j'ai une appli Java, le contenu n'apparait pas. Je dois switcher sous Kwin et hop, le contenu apparait ... ca vous dit quelque chose ?
> 
> L'interface est en swing.

 

Je n'ai pas d'appli java qui tourne ... je suis pas au parfum si il y a un soucis avec java   :Wink:  ...

@ bivittatus: Je n'ai tjrs pas ces ebuild qui te permettent d'avoir la version svn ! Étrange, je vais changer de serveur rsync ...

par ex: 

```

faya@crazy_gentoo /usr/portage/x11-wm/beryl-core $

 cd /usr/portage/x11-wm/beryl-core

faya@crazy_gentoo /usr/portage/x11-wm/beryl-core $

 ls

beryl-core-0.1.1.ebuild  ChangeLog  files  Manifest  metadata.xml

```

@ +

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Dites, j'ai une appli Java, le contenu n'apparait pas. Je dois switcher sous Kwin et hop, le contenu apparait ... ca vous dit quelque chose ?
> 
> L'interface est en swing.

 

Huhue je suis fâché avec freenet à cause de ca   :Laughing:  quand je lance frost j'ai une fenêtre vide   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Donc ca viendrai de emerald... bizarre

----------

## bivittatus

@ temet: je n'ai pas non plus d'application Java...mais ça peut être sympa sympa de tester...tu peux en envoyer une?

@man in the hill:

```
toto@bureau ~ $ cd /usr/portage/x11-wm/beryl-core

toto@bureau /usr/portage/x11-wm/beryl-core $ ls

beryl-core-0.1.1.ebuild  ChangeLog  files  Manifest  metadata.xml

toto@bureau /usr/portage/x11-wm/beryl-core $ 

```

On a la même chose...

Dans mon make.conf:

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Dis moi, je viens de jeter un oeil dans le /usr/bin/startxgl.sh:

```
Xgl -fullscreen :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo & sleep 2 && DISPLAY=:1 exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session
```

Le dbus-launch me paraît étrange non???

En le virant, je ne peux pas démarrer de session...............ça ne vient peut-être pas de là mais bon...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Par ailleurs, j'ai rajouté le TripleBuffer et le coolbits...mais c'est pareil...j'ai du jouer avec les réglages dans le beryl-manager pour avoir quelque chose de potable sur les grandes fenêtres, mais c'est un chouille trop rapide avec les petites du coup!!!

Tu pourrais mettre ton xorg.conf que je regarde ce qui ne va pas STP???

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Pour le Java, on peut utiliser le toolkit GTK+ quand le programme le propose, et en plus les fontes sont antialisées du coup, c'est plus joli  :Smile: . Il faut Java 1.6 pour que ça passe correctement avec le GTK+ actuel => Gentoo Java Experimental, l'overlay est dispo avec layman  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> @man in the hill:
> 
> ```
> toto@bureau ~ $ cd /usr/portage/x11-wm/beryl-core
> 
> ...

 

J'ai essayé un autre serveur, ça change rien, donc tu as la version 0.1.1 de beryl et tu as le burn ? Vraiment bizarre pour moi ! Il faut bien quand même des ebuilds spécifiques qui vont chercher sur le serveur svn ! 

Par ex, j'ai créé un beryl-core-9999.ebuild qui pointe sur le seveur svn que j'ai mis dans un overlay :

```
crazy_gentoo faya %

 cd /usr/local/overlays/faya-gentoo/x11-wm/beryl-core

crazy_gentoo beryl-core %

 ls

beryl-core-0.1.1.ebuild  ChangeLog  Manifest

beryl-core-9999.ebuild   files      metadata.xml

```

Le changement , c'est que l'ebuild 0.1.1 et le 9999 ne vont pas chercher les sources au même endroit !

beryl-core-0.1.1.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-wm/beryl-core/beryl-core-0.1.1.ebuild,v 1.3 2006/10/24 02:22:23 tsunam Exp $

inherit autotools

DESCRIPTION="Beryl window manager for AiGLX and XGL"

HOMEPAGE="http://beryl-project.org"

SRC_URI="http://distfiles.gentoo-xeffects.org/${PN}/${P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.0

    x11-libs/libXcomposite

    x11-libs/libXdamage

    x11-libs/libXrandr

    x11-libs/startup-notification"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

    x11-apps/xdpyinfo"

PDEPEND="x11-plugins/beryl-plugins"

S="${WORKDIR}/${PN}"

MAKEOPTS="${MAKEOPTS} -j1"

src_compile() {

    eautoreconf || die "eautoreconf failed"

    econf || die "econf failed"

    emake || die "make failed"

}

src_install() {

    make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "make install failed"

}

```

SRC_URI pointe tjrs vers un serveur normal avec des paquets compressés !

beryl-core-9999.ebuild

```
# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-wm/beryl-core/beryl-core-0.1.1.ebuild,v 1.3 2006/10/24 02:22:23 tsunam Exp $

inherit subversion autotools

ESVN_REPO_URI="svn://svn.beryl-project.org/beryl/trunk/beryl-core"

ESVN_PROJECT="beryl-core"

DESCRIPTION="Beryl window manager for AiGLX and XGL"

HOMEPAGE="http://beryl-project.org"

#SRC_URI="http://distfiles.gentoo-xeffects.org/${PN}/${P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.0

    x11-libs/libXcomposite

    x11-libs/libXdamage

    x11-libs/libXrandr

    x11-libs/startup-notification"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

    x11-apps/xdpyinfo"

PDEPEND="x11-plugins/beryl-plugins"

S="${WORKDIR}/${ESVN_PROJECT}"

MAKEOPTS="${MAKEOPTS} -j1"

src_compile() {

    subversion_src_unpack

    eautoreconf || die "eautoreconf failed"

    econf || die "econf failed"

    emake || die "make failed"

}

src_install() {

    make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "make install failed"

}

```

ESVN_REPO_URI pointe vers un server svn donc je ne comprends pas comment tu as l'effet burn avec la version 0.1.1, il y a un  truc qui m'échappe....

Colle moi, stp :

```
emerge  -pv beryl-core beryl-manager beryl-plugins beryl-settings emerald
```

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Dis moi, je viens de jeter un oeil dans le /usr/bin/startxgl.sh:
> 
> ```
> Xgl -fullscreen :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo & sleep 2 && DISPLAY=:1 exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session
> ```
> ...

 

Si tu utilises les derniers drivers nvidia, désinstalle Xgl ... Tu n'as pas à lancer Xgl, tu lances une session X normal ... Tu vire Xgl en invoquant gdmsetup ---> Sécurité ---> Configurer le serveur X dans un terminal et tu redémares ton serveur ... Ou tu le modifie dans le fichier /etc/X11/gdm/custom.conf ... (la commande pour X : /usr/bin/X -audit 0  qui demmarre sur le display 0 celui par défaut ) 

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Par ailleurs, j'ai rajouté le TripleBuffer et le coolbits...mais c'est pareil...j'ai du jouer avec les réglages dans le beryl-manager pour avoir quelque chose de potable sur les grandes fenêtres, mais c'est un chouille trop rapide avec les petites du coup!!!
> 
> Tu pourrais mettre ton xorg.conf que je regarde ce qui ne va pas STP???

 

La Section qui pourrait t'intéresser:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        Option       "NoLogo"  "true"

        Option       "RenderAccel"  "true"

        #Option              "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite"  "true"

        Option       "backingstore"  "true"

        Option       "TripleBuffer"  "true"

        Option       "Coolbits"      "1"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "GeForce FX 5700"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection
```

Coolbits c'est overclocker sa carte ....

Merci geekounet pour le plan java expérimental   :Wink: 

@ +

[EDIT] Après MAJ, tout est rentré dans l'ordre c-a-d que j'arrive tjrs sur mon bureau 3D à la même vitesse que la version stable et j'ai rajouté beryl comme programme à lancer car beryl-manager ne le lance pas (ce que je faisais aussi pour la version stable !) donc je garde mes ebuilds pour l'instant et de toute façon je ne capte pas comment tu peux avoir la version svn sans ebuild svn ... [/EDIT]

----------

## bivittatus

Je te mets déjà ce que tu m'as dema,dé et j'essaye le reste:

```
bureau toto # emerge  -pv beryl-core beryl-manager beryl-plugins beryl-settings emerald

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/beryl-core-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/beryl-manager-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-9999  USE="-dbus -vidcap" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/beryl-settings-9999  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/emerald-9999  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/layman/xeffects

bureau toto # 

```

@+  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Je te mets déjà ce que tu m'as dema,dé et j'essaye le reste:
> 
> ```
> bureau toto # emerge  -pv beryl-core beryl-manager beryl-plugins beryl-settings emerald
> 
> ...

 

OK   :Wink:  !

J'avais pas vu que c'était un overlay   :Embarassed:   :Very Happy:  !

En passant la maj d'aujourd'hui  devrait régler les problèmes   :Cool: 

@ +

----------

## bivittatus

 *Quote:*   

> Si tu utilises les derniers drivers nvidia, désinstalle Xgl ... Tu n'as pas à lancer Xgl, tu lances une session X normal ... Tu vire Xgl en invoquant gdmsetup ---> Sécurité ---> Configurer le serveur X dans un terminal et tu redémares ton serveur ... Ou tu le modifie dans le fichier /etc/X11/gdm/custom.conf ... (la commande pour X : /usr/bin/X -audit 0 qui demmarre sur le display 0 celui par défaut )
> 
> 

 

Alors là je ne comprends pas...Quand je vais dans gdmsetup ---> Sécurité ---> Configurer le serveur X, je n'ai rien concernant XGL, j'ai bien /usr/bin/X -audit 0...

Par contre, si j'unmerge XGL, je ne démarre plus mon X!!!

N.B.: J'en suis arrivé au point de restaurer ma partition à l'aide de partimage et suis donc revenu en stable...je voudrais donc virer ce satané XGL s'il ne me sert à rien...mais comment du coup???

J'essaye de retrouver qui m'a servi à installer beryl...

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Si tu utilises les derniers drivers nvidia, désinstalle Xgl ... Tu n'as pas à lancer Xgl, tu lances une session X normal ... Tu vire Xgl en invoquant gdmsetup ---> Sécurité ---> Configurer le serveur X dans un terminal et tu redémares ton serveur ... Ou tu le modifie dans le fichier /etc/X11/gdm/custom.conf ... (la commande pour X : /usr/bin/X -audit 0 qui demmarre sur le display 0 celui par défaut )
> 
>  
> 
> Alors là je ne comprends pas...Quand je vais dans gdmsetup ---> Sécurité ---> Configurer le serveur X, je n'ai rien concernant XGL, j'ai bien /usr/bin/X -audit 0...
> ...

 

 Donc tu lances bien X ...  mais peut-être as-tu un script dans les programmes au démarrage /usr/bin/startxgl.sh,  non ?

En tout cas, tu lances  xgl au démarrage et tu l'as dans tes process ? [edit] Tu as plux X ? Qu'est-ce que te dit la log de X[/edit]

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> N.B.: J'en suis arrivé au point de restaurer ma partition à l'aide de partimage et suis donc revenu en stable...je voudrais donc virer ce satané XGL s'il ne me sert à rien...mais comment du coup???

 

C'est clair qu'il ne sert à rien quand tu as les drivers bêta et c'est ce que j'ai désinstallé en premier avant d'installer beryl !

@ +

ps : Trouve vite la soluce car la version svn d'aujourdhui fonctionne nickel   :Wink:  .

[EDIT] Regarde si tu ne lance pas le script xgl avec un fichier .desktop dans /usr/share/xsessions/, Tu démarre bien avec gdm et non startx ?[/EDIT]

----------

## bivittatus

Bon, il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe un peu dans ce que j'ai fait pour installer beryl...j'ai donc choisi une autre solution (certains n'apprécieront pas mais bon... :Laughing: ):

J'avais une savegarde d'avant l'install...j'ai récupéré celle-là et je suis en train de mettre mon système à jour...ça va me permettre de refaire une install bien propre de beryl sans xgl...et surtout en essayant de ne pas faire les mêmes conneries!!!  :Wink: 

A tout à l'heure pour vous dire comment ça s'est passé...(bien entendu, je continue, persiste et signe pour beryl en svn!!!)!!!

----------

## bivittatus

Petit détail...ça ne me le faisait pas avant, mais je viens de réinstaller le nvidia-drivers (béta), et au démarrage de mon X, ça clignote un peu dans tous les sens...problème de mon côté ou bien c'est pareil chez vous???

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Petit détail...ça ne me le faisait pas avant, mais je viens de réinstaller le nvidia-drivers (béta), et au démarrage de mon X, ça clignote un peu dans tous les sens...problème de mon côté ou bien c'est pareil chez vous???

 

Je n'ai pas ce problème ! 

As-tu bien fais un :

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

  après l'installe ...

Tu as regardé dans la log de X ?

T'es sûr que tu as plus xgl sur ton système ?

----------

## bivittatus

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu bien fais un :
> 
> Code:
> 
> eselect opengl set nvidia
> ...

 

Oui, je l'ai bien fait...

 *Quote:*   

> Tu as regardé dans la log de X ? 

 

Alors voilà ce que je trouve:

```
bureau log # grep -i nvidia Xorg.0.log

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) rev 161, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xe1000000/24

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9626  Wed Sep 20 16:41:00 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.44.02.32.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     GLE WTFT19 (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): GLE WTFT19 (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals require the Composite extension.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "BackingStore" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Damage Notification Manager" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Kernel RC Handler" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

```

Il y a donc cette ligne:

```
(WW) NVIDIA(0): 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals require the Composite extension.
```

Effectivement, je n'ai pas mis le:

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Ca pourrait venir de là non?

Pour xgl:

```
bureau log # emerge --search xgl

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : xgl ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

*  dev-util/wxglade

      Latest version available: 0.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 496 kB

      Homepage:      http://wxglade.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   Glade-like GUI designer which can generate Python, Perl, C++ or XRC code

      License:       MIT

*  games-emulation/psemu-gpupetexgl2

      Latest version available: 2.0.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 187 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.pbernert.com/

      Description:   PSEmu XGL2 GPU

      License:       freedist

bureau log # emerge -a xgl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "xgl".

```

Je ne l'avais pas installé au moment de cette sauvegarde...ouf!!! :Laughing: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Il y a donc cette ligne:
> 
> ```
> (WW) NVIDIA(0): 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals require the Composite extension.
> ```
> ...

 

Est-ce que cela clignote vraiment car moi par exemple j'arrive sur gdm avec une fréquence  et sur mon bureau avec une fréquence différente et le passage d'une fréquence à une autre génère un clignotement ...

Si tu as tjrs ce problème enlève le Coolbits que tu as rajouté par la suite, peut-être ....

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Pour xgl:
> 
> bureau log # emerge -a xgl
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Un soucis potentiel de viré   :Cool:   :Very Happy:  !

@ +

----------

## bivittatus

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce que cela clignote vraiment car moi par exemple j'arrive sur gdm avec une fréquence et sur mon bureau avec une fréquence différente et le passage d'une fréquence à une autre génère un clignotement ...
> 
> Si tu as tjrs ce problème enlève le Coolbits que tu as rajouté par la suite, peut-être .... 

 

Ben disons que le logo (avant que je ne le vire dans xorg.conf) apparaît, puis disparaît, puis réapparaît, pour redisparaître...ça toirs ou quatre fois avant que ça ne se stabilise...

Pour le coolbits, je l'ai effectivement rajouté...je verrai éventuellement ce que ça donne sans...mais là, il me reste 100 packages tout rond à compiler pour gnome...pour après entamer l'install de beryl!!!  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Un soucis potentiel de viré   ! 

 

Si j'avais réalisé plus tôt que c'en était un............  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Oui, il faut le composite... sinon beryl-manager va se plaindre "composite not found" ... j'avais essayé en le virant  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Le truc c'est que je n'en suis pas encore au stade de beryl...comme je reprends à zéro, j'ai simplement réinstallé les drivers nvidia et suis en train d'installer gnome (je tournais avec e16 auparavant)...beryl, ce sera dès que Mr gnome aura terminé!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## bivittatus

Salut à tous!!!

Voilà, j'ai enfin tout réinstallé concernant beryl...je tourne donc avec le SVN et nvidia-drivers en version beta...

@man in the hill: effectivement, les problèmes que je rencontrais n'existent plus dans le version du jour...

Par contre, il n'y a rien à faire, mon affichage reste lent en général et particulièrement pour ce qui est des effets sur les grandes fenêtres (type Firefox par exemple)...

Je vous poste mon xorg.conf au cas où quelqu'un saurait me dire ce qui ne va pas... :Wink: 

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "bluesky"

    HorizSync   31.47-80

    VertRefresh 56-75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "geforce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    262144

    Option   "NoLogo"   "true"

    Option      "RenderAccel"  "true"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"  "true"

    Option      "backingstore"  "true"

    Option      "TripleBuffer"  "true" 

    Option      "Coolbits"      "1"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "geforce"

    Monitor     "bluesky"

    Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option    "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

J'ai viré tous les comentaires pour que ce soit plus concis!!!  :Wink: 

Merci d'avance!!! :Laughing: 

N.B.: Je sais que ce n'est pas un benchmark, mais mon glxgears:

```
toto@bureau ~ $ glxgears

1920 frames in 5.0 seconds = 383.944 FPS

2064 frames in 5.0 seconds = 412.122 FPS

2058 frames in 5.0 seconds = 411.506 FPS

2089 frames in 5.0 seconds = 417.745 FPS

2076 frames in 5.0 seconds = 414.530 FPS

2087 frames in 5.0 seconds = 417.225 FPS

```

Je tourne avec une Nvidia GeForce 5200 TurboCache 256 Mb...

----------

## Temet

Lance l'outil de benchs de Beryl pour voir   :Question: 

----------

## bivittatus

Je suis à 75 fps quand je ne touche à rien...dès que je ferme une fenêtre (avec l'effet flamme) ou que j'en ouvre une avec beam up, je descends jusqu-à 15-20 fps...

----------

## Temet

Ah oui effectivement, y a un os ... moi ca bouge du 60 (la fréquence de mon moniteur) ...

Je sais pas, mon xorg.conf est là > http://goondy.free.fr/gentoo/xorg.conf mais je doute qu'il t'aide ... j'ai pas d'idée :/

----------

## bivittatus

C'est sympa quand même... :Wink:  J'y jette un oeil pour voir si je ne peux pas te voler quelque chose qui pourrait me rendre service!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## bivittatus

Heu...c'est normal ça???

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

```

----------

## CryoGen

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Heu...c'est normal ça???
> 
> ```
> (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
> 
> ...

 

Oui, j'ai la même chose  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> @man in the hill: effectivement, les problèmes que je rencontrais n'existent plus dans le version du jour...

 

Heureusement pour Temet qui attend la sortie pour bientôt   :Razz:   :Very Happy:  ...

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Par contre, il n'y a rien à faire, mon affichage reste lent en général et particulièrement pour ce qui est des effets sur les grandes fenêtres (type Firefox par exemple)...

 

Tu swap beaucoup ? Franchement je vois pas trop le problème.... Tu as essayé de tester sans Coolbits ... cette ligne  Option    "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true" t'en a pas besoin  pour les nvelles version de beryl/compiz ... 

Tu as été voir sur le forum beryl ...

----------

## Temet

Dis donc le mécréant là, elle marche très bien ma version stable   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Nan mais c bon, j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut là (à part un KDE récent) ... j'étais parti pour garder cette gentoo le plus propre possible et je vais y arriver ^^

----------

## bivittatus

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   @man in the hill: effectivement, les problèmes que je rencontrais n'existent plus dans le version du jour... 
> 
> Heureusement pour Temet qui attend la sortie pour bientôt    ...
> 
>  *bivittatus wrote:*   Par contre, il n'y a rien à faire, mon affichage reste lent en général et particulièrement pour ce qui est des effets sur les grandes fenêtres (type Firefox par exemple)... 
> ...

 

Temet, tu peux y aller...ça marche bien!!!  :Wink: 

Enfin...si ce n'est mon pb!!!  :Laughing: 

@man in the hill: J'ai essayé sans coolbits, j'ai viré Option    "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true", je suis allé voir sur le forum beryl...j'ai l'impression d'avoir le xorg.conf de monsieur tout le monde pour qui tout fonctionne bien!!!  :Laughing: 

Est-ce que ça ne pourrait pas être du à un pb de lancement? J'ai utilisé cette méthode...

```
 Configuring Beryl for Launch

Once the software is installed, it's time to get beryl to startup.

[edit]

Gnome Users

We are going to add beryl-manager to the gnome session manager to automatically start compiz.

# mkdir -p ~/.config/autostart

# nano -w ~/.config/autostart/beryl-manager.desktop

The contents for beryl-manager.desktop are:

[Desktop Entry]

Name=No name

Encoding=UTF-8

Version=1.0

Exec=beryl-manager

X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=true

Beryl will now start whenever you start Xgl, X.Org with AiGLX, or start X.Org with nVidia drivers. 
```

Ce n'est peut-être pas la bonne???  :Confused: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Dis donc le mécréant là, elle marche très bien ma version stable    

 

Je croyais que tu voulais le devil fire pour fermer tes fenêtres   :Very Happy:  ...

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Nan mais c bon, j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut là (à part un KDE récent) ... j'étais parti pour garder cette gentoo le plus propre possible et je vais y arriver ^^

 

Allez, Trouve toi des excuses pour pas passer en testing  :Razz:  ... 

@ bivittatus: Je lance ma session gnome normal via gdm et ensuite beryl-manager via les programmes à lancer au démarrage [beryl-manager s'occupe de lancer beryl  et emerald ... moi perso j'ai rajouté beryl aussi à lancer car beryl-manager ne le lance pas et tout fonctionne nickel comme ça donc je garde ...]

Tu n'as qu'a essayer et tu verras si il y a une différence ...

@ +

----------

## bivittatus

 *Quote:*   

> @ bivittatus: Je lance ma session gnome normal via gdm et ensuite beryl-manager via les programmes à lancer au démarrage [beryl-manager s'occupe de lancer beryl et emerald ... moi perso j'ai rajouté beryl aussi à lancer car beryl-manager ne le lance pas et tout fonctionne nickel comme ça donc je garde ...]
> 
> Tu n'as qu'a essayer et tu verras si il y a une différence ... 

 

J'ai fait comme ça...j'ai supprimé le fichier beryl-manager.desktop, j'ai relancé...pareil..... :Sad: 

Je n'arrive vraiment pas à saisir...

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Dis donc le mécréant là, elle marche très bien ma version stable   
> 
> Nan mais c bon, j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut là (à part un KDE récent) ... j'étais parti pour garder cette gentoo le plus propre possible et je vais y arriver ^^

 

J'ai vu un overlay qui pourrait peut-etre t'interresser (avec layman)

layman -L

...

* kde-stable                [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://download.berlios.d...)

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> J'ai fait comme ça...j'ai supprimé le fichier beryl-manager.desktop, j'ai relancé...pareil.....
> 
> Je n'arrive vraiment pas à saisir...

 

Regarde ce plugin et l'option nvidia 

http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5773-beryl-aiglx-very-slow

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> J'ai vu un overlay qui pourrait peut-etre t'interresser (avec layman)

 

Il y a déjà qques gars qui tourne en kde-3.5.5 et je n'ai pas vu de topic sur des soucis avec cette version ...N'est-ce pas ?

----------

## bivittatus

Quand je désactive la syncronisation avec le Vblank, c'est encore pire...c'est à n'y rien coprendre...

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Quand je désactive la syncronisation avec le Vblank, c'est encore pire...c'est à n'y rien coprendre...

 

Le mieux est de trouver de l'aide sur le forum unsupported software https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-51.html?sid=c6004bfbfb588280f62d7d9dbd71dc31 ou le mainteneur de xeffects traine pas mal et aussi le forum beryl ! Ton problème est quand même pénible car de mon côté c'est comme si je tournais avec la version stable sans aucun soucis particulier à part que ça bouffe de la RAM ...

Tu as combien de RAM ...

Est-ce que tu swap ?

tape la commande free

----------

## Temet

1/ je veux pas perdre mon temps à bidouiller  :Wink: 

2/ je vais ptet devoir me passer de Beryl car j'ai des soucis avec mon hibernation/mise en veille. Je ne sais pas (encore) si c'est dû aux drivers nvidia bêta ou à Beryl, mais quand je resume, j'ai un écran noir ... avec juste la souris. Je peux partir en tty et démarrer kdm, m'enfin je perds toute ma session et donc quand même le but du jeux. C'est pas systématique mais beaucoup trop fréquent. Il va falloir que je fasse des tests en switchant sous kwin avant d'hiberner pour voir si ça suffit ... sinon, bah l'hibernation est plus importante que la poudre aux noeils (même si elle me plait cette poudre... et hop, référencement google pour les drog addicts  :Laughing: ) ... enfin bref, les soucis d'hibernation commencent vraiment à me taper sur les nerfs et je vais finir comme la Banane Magique à tester une p*t*in de Kubuntu pour voir si elle hiberne bien   :Twisted Evil: 

@bivittatus : ptet tout simplement ta config qui ne tient pas la route ... 5200 c'est archi pas puissant.

----------

## bivittatus

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *bivittatus wrote:*   Quand je désactive la syncronisation avec le Vblank, c'est encore pire...c'est à n'y rien coprendre... 
> 
> Le mieux est de trouver de l'aide sur le forum unsupported software https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-51.html?sid=c6004bfbfb588280f62d7d9dbd71dc31 ou le mainteneur de xeffects traine pas mal et aussi le forum beryl ! Ton problème est quand même pénible car de mon côté c'est comme si je tournais avec la version stable sans aucun soucis particulier à part que ça bouffe de la RAM ...
> 
> Tu as combien de RAM ...
> ...

 

```
toto@bureau ~ $ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1035780     251508     784272          0       6136     100760

-/+ buffers/cache:     144612     891168

Swap:      2008116          0    2008116

toto@bureau ~ $ 

```

Je tourne avec 1Gb de RAM...ça devrait le faire quand même!!!

avant de refaire ma config, j'avais donc xgl et les drivers stables de nvidia...je tournais (toujours avec glxgears et tout en sachant encore une fois que ce n'est pas un benchmark...pas envie de me faire lyncher moi!!! :Laughing: ) autour des 1500 ou 1600 fps...ce qui est déjà peu en soi pour un 6200 si j'ai bien compris...

Je vais voir comme tu dis sur le forum unsopported, même si mon Englih est limité, je devrais m'en sortir!!!  :Laughing: 

@temet: Je tourne avec un P4 3.2 GHz, 1Gb de RAM, Nvidia GeForce 6200 TurboCache 256 Mb H.D.D. en SATA...j'ose espérer que je peux prétendre à quelque chose de pas mal quand même... :Sad: 

Par contre, question ultra-con...je tournel avec un kernel compilé à l'aide de genkernel...le truc basic sur lequel la seule modif effectuée est la mise en place d'un splash...(hé oui, je ne me suis jamais vraiment penché sur mon kernel, à chaque fois que j'ai voulu m'en faire un adapté à ma bécane, j'ai toujours tout planté!!!)...ça pourrait venir de là? Une mauvaise config dudit kernel???

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 1/ je veux pas perdre mon temps à bidouiller 

 

C'est exactement ce je que ne fais pas en testing(sinon cela m'aurait souler vite fait !) car moi aussi j'ai autre chose à faire que débuguer une gentoo (par ex : ruby ou les réseaux très très bientôt )  :Very Happy:  . Avant j'avais un Xgl qui tournait tranquille et je suis passé à beryl récemment et c'est plûtot stable pour l'instant mais je suis conscient qu'avec une version svn une maj peut mal tourner   :Evil or Very Mad:  mais j'ai la possibilté de revenir rapidement à une à la version stable ... 

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 2/ je vais ptet devoir me passer de Beryl car j'ai des soucis avec mon hibernation/mise en veille. Je ne sais pas (encore) si c'est dû aux drivers nvidia bêta ou à Beryl, mais quand je resume, j'ai un écran noir ... avec juste la souris. Je peux partir en tty et démarrer kdm, m'enfin je perds toute ma session et donc quand même le but du jeux. C'est pas systématique mais beaucoup trop fréquent. Il va falloir que je fasse des tests en switchant sous kwin avant d'hiberner pour voir si ça suffit ... sinon, bah l'hibernation est plus importante que la poudre aux noeils (même si elle me plait cette poudre... et hop, référencement google pour les drog addicts ) ... enfin bref, les soucis d'hibernation commencent vraiment à me taper sur les nerfs et je vais finir comme la Banane Magique à tester une p*t*in de Kubuntu pour voir si elle hiberne bien  

 

L'hibernation cela n'a jamais vraiment fonctionner chez et je n'ai eu le temps de me pencher sur le sujet car je laisse mon ordi le plus souvent allumé la nuit entrain de faire un job ... Mon problème d'hibernation c'était que quand je faisais le resume j'avais un écran noir    :Smile:  en fait idem que toi mais j'ai tjrs testé sous xgl ...

@ bivittatus: C'est possible que cela vienne du kernel, il faut un kernel récent mais bon en théorie genkernel utilise des sources récente aussi ... Tu utilise quel source pour ton noyau :

```
cd /usr/src

ls -l  lnux
```

pour moi:

```
 faya@crazy_gentoo /usr/src $

 ls -l linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 oct 18 17:09 linux -> linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r1
```

Ta conf devrait bien fonctionner ...

Sans que dalle en mémoire j'ai un glxgears de 2400 à 2490 environ ...

un glxgears avec firefox en mémoire + un nuit sans sommeil :

```
faya@crazy_gentoo /usr/src $

 glxgears

8415 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1682.998 FPS

9134 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1826.751 FPS

8959 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1791.789 FPS

8996 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1798.313 FPS

9113 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1822.496 FPS

8910 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1781.896 FPS
```

Quand je reboot et fais un glxgears :

```
faya@crazy_gentoo ~ $

 glxgears

11033 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2206.465 FPS

11261 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2252.112 FPS

11267 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2251.319 FPS

11213 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2242.519 FPS

11261 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2252.082 FPS

11261 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2251.811 FPS

11334 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2266.724 FPS

11319 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2263.402 FPS

```

cela donne un ordre d'idée ... Peut-être que si je reboot j'aurais 2400   :Laughing:   mais glxgears is not a benchmark !

@ +

----------

## bivittatus

Bon...je suis en 2.6.17-r8, on a vu pire!!!  :Laughing: 

Allez, je vais employer les grands moyens...je réinstalle la totale (j'ai un peu de temps à perdre...en accident de travail  :Wink: )...je vais d'ailleurs en profiter pour passer en testing (vu que ma dernière mise à jour avait totalement foiré)...

A taleure!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Bon...je suis en 2.6.17-r8, on a vu pire!!! 
> 
> Allez, je vais employer les grands moyens...je réinstalle la totale (j'ai un peu de temps à perdre...en accident de travail )...je vais d'ailleurs en profiter pour passer en testing (vu que ma dernière mise à jour avait totalement foiré)...
> 
> A taleure!!! 

 

Tu fais une réinstalle en testing direct ? C'est la meilleur soluce pour le tesing clean !

@ tout à l'heure   :Wink:  !

@ +

----------

## Temet

L'aventure Beryl s'arrête là pour moi pour le moment, j'ai tout unmergé, remis le drivers stable ... j'ai beaucoup trop perdu en stabilité. J'espère que ce n'était pas une coincidence et que je vais retrouver ma stabilité passée.

Néanmoins, mon bureau est ptet moins tape à l'oeil, mais c'est vachement plus réactif sans tous ces effets de fondu et autre  :Wink: 

Je continuerai de lire ce thread  :Wink:  (j'aime bien man in the hill maintenant ^^)

----------

## bivittatus

Bon, rien à faire, il y a un truc que je ne pige pas!!!

Je viens de réinstaller ma gentoo...une install bien propre (en testing...) avec les nvidia-drivers 1.0.9626 sous gnome, j'ai remanié mon xorg.conf pour qu'il aille bien (enfin, normalement...!!!), et je me retrouve encore avec un glxgears complètement pourri!!!

Je pense que je vais quand même me lancer dans l'install de beryl en svn...mais je crois que vous allez avoir droit à une crise de nerfs en live!!!  :Laughing: 

man in the hill...j'attends ton feu vert pour sauter à pieds joints sur ma carte graphique...!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

> L'aventure Beryl s'arrête là pour moi pour le moment, j'ai tout unmergé, remis le drivers stable ... j'ai beaucoup trop perdu en stabilité. J'espère que ce n'était pas une coincidence et que je vais retrouver ma stabilité passée.
> 
> Néanmoins, mon bureau est ptet moins tape à l'oeil, mais c'est vachement plus réactif sans tous ces effets de fondu et autre 
> 
> Je continuerai de lire ce thread  (j'aime bien man in the hill maintenant ^^)

 

Moi je l'ai bien dressé   :Razz: 

J'ai accéléré les animations, réduit l'effet du woobly etc...   :Very Happy:  Comme ça j'ai un beau bureau rapide comme tout   :Cool: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> L'aventure Beryl s'arrête là pour moi pour le moment, j'ai tout unmergé, remis le drivers stable ... j'ai beaucoup trop perdu en stabilité. J'espère que ce n'était pas une coincidence et que je vais retrouver ma stabilité passée.
> 
> Néanmoins, mon bureau est ptet moins tape à l'oeil, mais c'est vachement plus réactif sans tous ces effets de fondu et autre 

 

J'espère que tu tenteras l'aventure à nouveau prochainement et comme tu le laissais sous entendre,  je ne "pense pas" que beryl soit la cause de l'instabillité de ton système mais peut-être ça l'est ( tu nous feras un petit bilan de ton retour en mode bureau 2D ) mais on est dans un domaine expérimental ou l'on assiste à la naissance du bureau 3D de demain ... On est les utilisateurs pionners de ce bureau qui serra un classique de demain donc je ne m'attends pas encore à la perfection mais la communauté à bossé dur ces 8 à 9 mois pour fournir ce petit bijou d'inventivité pour que nous le testions et comme moi j'aime tester du code et que ma config matériel le supporte très bien alors je suis un user du logiciel libre heureux   :Laughing:  ...

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je continuerai de lire ce thread  (j'aime bien man in the hill maintenant ^^)

 

j'aime bien Temet   :Razz:   !

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Bon, rien à faire, il y a un truc que je ne pige pas!!!
> 
> Je viens de réinstaller ma gentoo...une install bien propre (en testing...) avec les nvidia-drivers 1.0.9626 sous gnome, j'ai remanié mon xorg.conf pour qu'il aille bien (enfin, normalement...!!!), et je me retrouve encore avec un glxgears complètement pourri!!! 

 

En dehors du super benchmark glxgears, tes apps rament autant ? C'est vrai que j'espèrais qu'avec un noyau 2.6.18 que tout rentrerais en ordre   :Twisted Evil:  ... En plus je ne pense pas que cela vienne du fait de genkernel car ce script ne fait qu'activer toutes les options du noyau ... Est-ce que tout est fluide sans beryl, juste X + gnome , retrouve-tu tes fps ? 

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> man in the hill...j'attends ton feu vert pour sauter à pieds joints sur ma carte graphique...!!! 

 

Il y a de quoi être énervé   :Exclamation:  comme je t'ai dis il faudra poster sur le forum beryl  et Unsupported Software pour avoir d'autres avis avant de tester Xgl  :Very Happy:   :Wink:  ... Faut pas trop trainer car ça prend vite fait la tête !  

Bon courage   :Wink: 

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Moi je l'ai bien dressé 

 

Un homme heureux   :Wink:  ! Tu es en gentoo testing et beryl svn ?

@ +

----------

## titoucha

@man in the hill : une petite suggestion comme ça en passant, tu ne voudrais pas ouvrir un nouveau fil sur le même sujet, car celui-ci devient très gros et pour trouver une information c'est assez galère.

----------

## gbetous

depuis le passage à beryl, j'ai un pb récurant assez pénilbe.

régulièrement (un boot sur 3 ou 4), beryl se lance pas, et j'ai un environnement inutilisable (bcp trop lent). ce que je fais, c'est tout simplement un 

```
\rm -r ~/.beryl*
```

 pour supprimer tous les fichiers de conf, je relance X (ctrl-alt-backspace) et je retrouve mon beryl, nickel.

je ne customise pas du tout l'environnement, ces .beryl* ne contiennent donc en fait que des valeurs pas défaut (mais son recréés automatiquement).

ça vous le fait aussi ???

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> @man in the hill : une petite suggestion comme ça en passant, tu ne voudrais pas ouvrir un nouveau fil sur le même sujet, car celui-ci devient très gros et pour trouver une information c'est assez galère.

 

Je crois que c'est une bonne idée   :Wink:  et surtout que tout le monde à switché sur beryl récemment ...

@ gbetous: je te répond sur le nouveau thread !

----------

